# ROLLERZ ONLY



## 51gjr

I want to welcome the new members to Rollerz Only. Alot of people thought Rollerz Only was not strong in bikes, but we proved them wrong in 2005, by taking both titles. We have big suprises in store for 2006 and the years to come. New and old bikes are being built to take the titles again, my sons have been working on Dragons Revenge which will be out this year in a show near you.


----------



## LB ROLLER

hell yeah... be on the look out for sick shit coming out this year...we taking over..


----------



## CYKO

hell yea ROLLERZ ONLY is gonna be coming out with more bikes.... :biggrin: .....
so far were looking good...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

So Dragons revenge will be out again!!!!
Nice


----------



## 4_ever_green

any bikes from u guys at da march show in phx?


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Feb 25 2006, 09:42 PM~4929099
> *any bikes from u guys at da march show in phx?
> *


a couple...


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Feb 25 2006, 10:42 PM~4929100
> *a couple...
> *


koo


----------



## mrtravieso

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas

good to hear


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Feb 26 2006, 08:42 AM~4929100
> *a couple...
> *


Well you never know. I mean they're building things up for the bikes so there may be NO presence in AZ since the majority of their bikes are in TX :dunno: Who knows what'll happen, maybe we'll all be shocked by what happens. I'm in suspense :0 

I do know they should be hitting it huge with a ton of cars in PHX with Inferno leading the pack


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2006, 10:53 PM~4929536
> *Well you never know.  I mean they're building things up for the bikes so there may be NO presence in AZ since the majority of their bikes are in TX :dunno:  Who knows what'll happen, maybe we'll all be shocked by what happens.  I'm in suspense  :0
> 
> I do know they should be hitting it huge with a ton of cars in PHX with Inferno leading the pack
> *


no ...we are taking a couple of bikes


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Feb 26 2006, 09:58 AM~4929570
> *no ...we are taking a couple of bikes
> *


Don't tell me Prohpecy is coming out. Damn man that phucks up my sweepstakes :tears: Imma be takin home a damn 3rd place sweeps trophy if he comes out


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2006, 11:00 PM~4929587
> *Don't tell me Prohpecy is coming out.  Damn man that phucks up my sweepstakes :tears:  Imma be takin home a damn 3rd place sweeps trophy if he comes out
> *


Isnt he done? He already placed twice and the trike got retired already so I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2006, 10:03 AM~4929600
> *Isnt he done? He already placed twice and the trike got retired already so I guess we will see what happens.
> *



Retired bikes can still show at regular tour shows. Knight's Quest II came out a few times after his 2 titles and I think Livin Legend did too. They can come out all they want on regular tour shows but they don't qualify for anything in Vegas, they have to be on exhibition only out there.


----------



## grapevine509

acouple of tha homies are redoing there bikes this year,..gonna be off tha hook!!!!!! rollerz only 4 life


----------



## Mr JuleZ

I say all the bike clubs..make a change.......












































to



























ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE........C.C. & B.C














that's my opinion..........if you dont like it...you can kiss my ass!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Feb 26 2006, 02:25 AM~4930211
> *I say all the bike clubs..make a change.......
> to
> ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE........C.C. & B.C
> that's my opinion..........if you dont like it...you can kiss my ass!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY WHAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

I'm sure there will be some surprises in store for everybody in PHX this week. :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to see Inferno again, that car is just badass. The pumps mounted inside the fenderwell/firewall area is something I saw in SD last year and was like damn :0


----------



## Wickeddragon68

GENE!! Wassup Man! Hey RO doing it big in the 2006-and beyond!!!


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2006, 01:19 PM~4931978
> *I'm sure there will be some surprises in store for everybody in PHX this week.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to see Inferno again, that car is just badass.  The pumps mounted inside the fenderwell/firewall area is something I saw in SD last year and was like damn  :0
> *


Big surpriss in store :biggrin: I'm sure TonyO


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 26 2006, 01:54 PM~4932099
> *GENE!! Wassup Man! Hey RO doing it big in the 2006-and beyond!!!
> *


Wassup matt !!, ROLLERZ ONLY is geting bigger by the minute.


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Feb 26 2006, 07:58 PM~4934417
> *Big surpriss in store :biggrin: I'm sure TonyO
> *


especially if BOMB OF THE YEARS' kids are working on bikes....lol


WE TAKING OVER


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Maybe I should take a guess....hmmmmmmm???????
Some old faces with a well known club?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 27 2006, 07:59 AM~4934956
> *Maybe I should take a guess....hmmmmmmm???????
> Some old faces with a well known club?
> *


Huh? :dunno: You mean Prophecy and Lil Outer limits bustin out again this year? Well you never know what those crazy Texans are up to :roflmao:

All I gotta say is we gotta lay some game down on them this year. Either Tombstone or MOS or both gotta lay an ass whuppin on some TX bikes this year at least to one of their shows. :cheesy:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Hey man I hear that!!! GOOD LUCK IN AZ I ALREADY KNOW YOUR RIDE IS UNSTOPABLE AT THIS POINT!  




> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Feb 26 2006, 09:04 PM~4934476
> *Wassup matt !!, ROLLERZ ONLY is geting bigger by the minute.
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68

RO IVLIFE THE HOMIE JESSE PRADO DOING HIS THANG IN VEGAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ONE MORE FOR THE HOMIE!!!


----------



## ozzylowrider

Post more pics of that bike i forget the name of it thou...


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: ozzie is called lil outerlimits ???


----------



## rag-4

See all the *R.O.* brothas, in AZ this weekend!


----------



## LB ROLLER

hell yeah its gonna be crackin.... mini VEGAS SUPER SHOW here we go....lol


----------



## BigTex

IT IS GOOD TO SEE SOME FRESH FACES ON THE SCENE......MAKES IT MORE INTERESTING..........


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2006, 05:21 PM~4936292
> *:biggrin: ozzie is called lil outerlimits  ???
> *


Yep. I liked it better when he had the first paint job. I've just never been a fan of orange. I mean his graphics and murals were better with the orange paint job but that magenta matched the Outer Limits car pretty good and brings back some memories of Spawn cuz his color was similar


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 25 2006, 10:32 PM~4929052
> *So Dragons revenge will be out again!!!!
> Nice
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

TOnyO we will show them how Arizona boyz do it!!!!
Doing it big in 06


----------



## 51gjr

:biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

damn.. that table holds that big ass bike... wow


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2006, 08:20 PM~4941546
> *damn.. that table holds that big ass bike... wow
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

i hate to tell you bro but alot of people dont like that bike.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 28 2006, 05:50 AM~4941401
> *TOnyO we will show them how Arizona boyz do it!!!!
> Doing it big in 06
> *


Hell yeah man I have a feeling Vegas will belong to AZ bikes this year. It may belong to the Trike title too if LilPHX gets some stuff done to X Trike to blow them all away. Throw in Tombstone going for at least a 3rd place sweeps at least and you got the deck stacked from a single state


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Feb 27 2006, 08:07 PM~4941497
> *:biggrin:
> *



Looking good Gene...! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

Don't hate on the champ!! Socios


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2006, 12:52 AM~4942845
> *Hell yeah man I have a feeling Vegas will belong to AZ bikes this year.  It may belong to the Trike title too if LilPHX gets some stuff done to X Trike to blow them all away.  Throw in Tombstone going for at least a 3rd place sweeps at least and you got the deck stacked from a single state
> *


MAN THE ONLY WAY THE SUPERSHOW WILL BELONG TO AZ IS IF TX DOESN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE. THEN YOU CAN HAVE THE BIG IMPACT ON THE SUPERSHOW LIKE YOU WANT. :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 28 2006, 07:25 AM~4943945
> *Don't hate on the champ!! Socios
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 09:40 PM~4941657
> *i hate to tell you bro but alot of people dont like that bike.
> *



YOU KNOW THAT MAY BE TRUE, BUT YOU HAVE TO GIVE IT TO THE FOR TAKING THE TITLE TWO YEARS IN A ROW. NO MATTER WHAT THEY WENT OUT AND WON THE TITLE. 

THE SAME GOES FOR PROPHECY. I KNOW THERE ARE THOSE THAT DON'T LIKE THE BIKE OR WHATEVER, BUT HEY THE GUY WENT OUT AND SHOWED AND THE JUDGES GAVE HIM THE TITLE BACK TO BACK.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ARE COMPETING THIS YEAR......FOR TITLES OR NOT.


----------



## LIL PHX

are you going to be out there big tex?


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 28 2006, 09:10 AM~4944118
> *are you going to be out there big tex?
> *


I PLAN ON IT EVERY YEAR.........BUT JUST HAVE TO SEE HOW THINGS GO. AS OF NOW I CAN SAY LEGIONS FROM TEXAS IS PLANNING ON BEING OUT THERE FULL FORCE! WE HAVE THE SAME BIKES WE HAD OUT THERE IN 2004 AND THEN SOME............BUT YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT CAN HAPPEN.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Feb 27 2006, 08:05 PM~4941487
> *:biggrin:
> *


I always wondered if that was ridable, and if so, has it ever been ridden?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 07:40 PM~4941657
> *i hate to tell you bro but alot of people dont like that bike.
> *


Thats all Im saying. I never said some of the fucked up shit that other people here have said.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 28 2006, 07:58 AM~4944067
> *MAN THE ONLY WAY THE SUPERSHOW WILL BELONG TO AZ IS IF TX DOESN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE.  THEN YOU CAN HAVE THE BIG IMPACT ON THE SUPERSHOW LIKE YOU WANT. :0  :0
> *


tex.. i gotta agree with you on that..... you kno how us texas boys do


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2006, 11:18 AM~4944894
> *tex.. i gotta agree with you on that..... you kno how us texas boys do
> *



YEAH IF WE COULD GET ALL THE BIKES FROM TEXAS TO MAKE IT OUT THERE IT WOULD BE DONE THE LONESTAR WAY!!

I KNOW AZ HAS SOME NICE BIKES, BUT TEXAS JUST HAS THE QUALITY AND QUANTITY RIGHT NOW.

THAT COULD ALL CHANGE, BUT I DON'T SEE IT.

CALI IS WHERE IT STARTED, BUT THEY HAVEN'T HAD ANYTHING COME OUT SINCE SPAWN.......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 28 2006, 11:21 AM~4945508
> *YEAH IF WE COULD GET ALL THE BIKES FROM TEXAS TO MAKE IT OUT THERE IT WOULD BE DONE THE LONESTAR WAY!!
> 
> I KNOW AZ HAS SOME NICE BIKES, BUT TEXAS JUST HAS THE QUALITY AND QUANTITY RIGHT NOW.
> 
> THAT COULD ALL CHANGE, BUT I DON'T SEE IT.
> 
> CALI IS WHERE IT STARTED, BUT THEY HAVEN'T HAD ANYTHING COME OUT SINCE SPAWN.......
> *


YEA.. TRUE DAT...WHY U THINK TEXAS HAD THE MOST BIKE ENTREES 2 TRS AGO... THERES ALOT OF NEW BIKES COMING OUT THIS YEAR.. IM A REPRESENT TEXAS TO THE FULLEST IN TAMPA AND DENVER..


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2006, 12:23 PM~4945535
> *YEA.. TRUE DAT...WHY U THINK TEXAS HAD THE MOST BIKE ENTREES 2 TRS AGO... THERES ALOT OF NEW BIKES COMING OUT THIS YEAR.. IM A REPRESENT TEXAS TO THE FULLEST IN TAMPA AND DENVER..
> *


YOU MAKING IT OUT TO VEGAS?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 28 2006, 11:32 AM~4945618
> *YOU MAKING IT OUT TO VEGAS?
> *


I DOUBT IT.. BUT U NEVER KNOW.. SHE WAT MY MONEYS LOOKING LIKE...SHE IF MY SPONSORS CAN HELP ME OUT...


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Big TEX wassup Man!!!


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2006, 12:39 PM~4945692
> *I DOUBT IT.. BUT U NEVER KNOW.. SHE WAT MY MONEYS LOOKING LIKE...SHE IF MY SPONSORS CAN HELP ME OUT...
> *


MAYBE WE CAN GET ALL THE BIKES IN HTOWN TOGETHER AND GET SOMETHING GOING TO RAISE SOME MONEY TO GET TO VEGAS!


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 28 2006, 12:45 PM~4945756
> *Big TEX wassup Man!!!
> *


HEY WHAT'S GOING ON!

HOW FL TREATING YOU?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Its great man!! Great weather Great job so things are workin!




> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 28 2006, 11:53 AM~4945817
> *HEY WHAT'S GOING ON!
> 
> HOW FL TREATING YOU?
> *


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 28 2006, 12:54 PM~4945820
> *Its great man!! Great weather Great job so things are workin!
> *


GLAD TO HEAR THAT.

COMING OVER TO TEXAS FOR ANY SHOWS?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 28 2006, 11:52 AM~4945806
> *MAYBE WE CAN GET ALL THE BIKES IN HTOWN TOGETHER AND GET SOMETHING GOING TO RAISE SOME MONEY TO GET TO VEGAS!
> *


shit im down.. just let me know...


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 08:40 PM~4941657
> *i hate to tell you bro but alot of people dont like that bike.
> *


I would hate it to if it was in my class. :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio

:biggrin: :biggrin: R.O.B.C :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 28 2006, 07:58 AM~4944067
> *MAN THE ONLY WAY THE SUPERSHOW WILL BELONG TO AZ IS IF TX DOESN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE.  THEN YOU CAN HAVE THE BIG IMPACT ON THE SUPERSHOW LIKE YOU WANT. :0  :0
> *



Az has some surprises in store!!!!
Ask TonyO!!!!


----------



## LB ROLLER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio_@Feb 28 2006, 07:15 PM~4949179
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: R.O.B.C :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 28 2006, 10:28 PM~4949646
> *Az has some surprises in store!!!!
> Ask TonyO!!!!
> *



NO DISRESPECT TO TONYO......BUT YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE WITH A CHANCE TO PLACE IN THE TOP 3 FROM AZ IF ALL BIKES SHOW UP.......THAT IS NOTHING BAD TOWARDS TONYO, JUST HOW TOUGH THE COMP IS.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 1 2006, 07:28 AM~4949646
> *Az has some surprises in store!!!!
> Ask TonyO!!!!
> *



Yeah man out here it ain't about clubs its about unity. Ya know if MOS wins 3rd that's great but if Tombstone and MOS take 2nd and 3rd even though we're in different clubs we're still bringing some sweeps winners home true dat  

There are going to be some huge surprises in PHX this weekend. So huge people will be like "oh shyt its on now" :0 and think this show season is just barely starting. PHX show will be the tiny snowflake that starts downhill and by the time Vegas rolls around that snowflake will be a snowball bigger than TX :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2006, 12:13 AM~4950385
> *Yeah man out here it ain't about clubs its about unity.  Ya know if MOS wins 3rd that's great but if Tombstone and MOS take 2nd and 3rd even though we're in different clubs we're still bringing some sweeps winners home true dat
> 
> There are going to be some huge surprises in PHX this weekend.  So huge people will be like "oh shyt its on now"  :0  and think this show season is just barely starting.  PHX show will be the tiny snowflake that starts downhill and by the time Vegas rolls around that snowflake will be a snowball bigger than TX  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE THIS WEEKEND GOES GREAT FOR YOU GUYS. I JUST DON'T THINK THAT IF ALL THE TOP BIKES SHOW UP IN VEGAS THAT IT WILL BE AN ALL AZ AFFAIR....BUT HEY YOU NEVER KNOW. YOU HAVE PINNACLE FROM FL TO WORRY ABOUT......HE IS JUST ABOUT GUARANTEED A TOP 3 SPOT.......OF COURSE YOU HAVE MOS JUST ABOUT GUARANTEED A TOP 3 SPOT. TEXAS HAS ABOUT 3 RADICALS COMING OUT WITH EYES ON THE TOP PRIZE......SO YOU SEE THERE JUST ISN'T ROOM FOR EVERYONE.

WELL I LOOK FORWARD TO ALL THE SURPRISES..........GOOD LUCK TO ALL COMPETING THIS WEEKEND........I KNOW LIL PHOTOGRAPHER TONYO WILL HAVE THE EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS HE ALWAYS TAKES!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 1 2006, 09:27 AM~4950470
> *
> WELL I LOOK FORWARD TO ALL THE SURPRISES..........GOOD LUCK TO ALL COMPETING THIS WEEKEND........I KNOW LIL PHOTOGRAPHER TONYO WILL HAVE THE EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS HE ALWAYS TAKES!
> *



You know it. I just have to remember to take my camera.


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 28 2006, 11:27 PM~4950470
> *HOPE THIS WEEKEND GOES GREAT FOR YOU GUYS.  I JUST DON'T THINK THAT IF ALL THE TOP BIKES SHOW UP IN VEGAS THAT IT WILL BE AN ALL AZ AFFAIR....BUT HEY YOU NEVER KNOW.  YOU HAVE PINNACLE FROM FL TO WORRY ABOUT......HE IS JUST ABOUT GUARANTEED A TOP 3 SPOT.......OF COURSE YOU HAVE MOS JUST ABOUT GUARANTEED A TOP 3 SPOT.  TEXAS HAS ABOUT 3 RADICALS COMING OUT WITH EYES ON THE TOP PRIZE......SO YOU SEE THERE JUST ISN'T ROOM FOR EVERYONE.
> 
> WELL I LOOK FORWARD TO ALL THE SURPRISES..........GOOD LUCK TO ALL COMPETING THIS WEEKEND........I KNOW LIL PHOTOGRAPHER TONYO WILL HAVE THE EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS HE ALWAYS TAKES!
> *


damn ur all getting me excited to see the show. i cant wait. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2006, 01:02 AM~4950679
> *You know it.  I just have to remember to take my camera.
> *


but post them as soon as you can, not a few weeks after the show. :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Unfourtunately I wont be making it out to AZ this year theres always next year but ill be in Tampa Florida and im looking into San Bernardino show not to sure just yet. :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 1 2006, 05:41 PM~4955516
> *Unfourtunately I wont be making it out to AZ this year theres always next year but ill be in Tampa Florida and im looking into San Bernardino show not to sure just yet. :biggrin:
> *


cant wait for tampa :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 28 2006, 10:40 PM~4950132
> *NO DISRESPECT TO TONYO......BUT YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE WITH A CHANCE TO PLACE IN THE TOP 3 FROM AZ IF ALL BIKES SHOW UP.......THAT IS NOTHING BAD TOWARDS TONYO, JUST HOW TOUGH THE COMP IS.
> *




Well MOS will be out of the game after PHX. Some of you will be happy to hear that. MOS is going overseas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am buildind a 16" bike for my daughter. We have a surprise for everyone next year!!!!
Stay tuned
Trust me TOnyO has what it takes as do the rest of AZ!!!!!
DOING IT BIG IN 06


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 28 2006, 10:40 PM~4950132
> *NO DISRESPECT TO TONYO......BUT YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE WITH A CHANCE TO PLACE IN THE TOP 3 FROM AZ IF ALL BIKES SHOW UP.......THAT IS NOTHING BAD TOWARDS TONYO, JUST HOW TOUGH THE COMP IS.
> *




Well MOS will be out of the game after PHX. Some of you will be happy to hear that. MOS is going overseas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am buildind a 16" bike for my daughter. We have a surprise for everyone next year!!!!
Stay tuned
Trust me TOnyO has what it takes as do the rest of AZ!!!!!
DOING IT BIG IN 06


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 1 2006, 10:00 PM~4957031
> *Well MOS will be out of the game after PHX. Some of you will be happy to hear that. MOS is going overseas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am buildind a 16" bike for my daughter.  We have a surprise for everyone next year!!!!
> Stay tuned
> Trust me TOnyO has what it takes as do the rest of AZ!!!!!
> DOING IT BIG IN 06
> *


GUESS YOU MUST HAVE GOT A GOOD OFFER FOR IT TO GO OVERSEAS..........


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 1 2006, 08:57 PM~4957025
> *Well MOS will be out of the game after PHX. Some of you will be happy to hear that. MOS is going overseas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am buildind a 16" bike for my daughter.  We have a surprise for everyone next year!!!!
> Stay tuned
> Trust me TOnyO has what it takes as do the rest of AZ!!!!!
> DOING IT BIG IN 06
> *


I would of put a down payment on it and paid it in 4 months :angry:  16" TonyO look out!!j/k


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

you can say so!
The process is in its final stages of negotiation.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 1 2006, 10:29 PM~4957209
> *you can say so!
> The process is in its final stages of negotiation.
> *



WELL IF ALL GOES THROUGH THEN VEGAS WILL LOSE A PERENNIAL SWEEPSTAKES WINNER.....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

TOnyO will be holding it down.
We are taking our time on this one


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 1 2006, 10:34 PM~4957255
> *TOnyO will be holding it down.
> We are taking our time on this one
> *



WELL GOOD LUCK ON WHAT YOU ARE WORKING ON. THAT MEANS TONYO HAS SOME COMP FOR THE 16" TITLE THIS YEAR...


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 1 2006, 09:32 PM~4957239
> *WELL IF ALL GOES THROUGH THEN VEGAS WILL LOSE A PERENNIAL SWEEPSTAKES WINNER.....
> *



Vegas's loss, our gain and also for the competition worryiing about what we are doing!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

gives us two years......TOnyO will be doing his thang!!!!
Much Love to him as his crew!


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 1 2006, 10:37 PM~4957282
> *Vegas's loss, our gain and also for the competition worryiing about what we are doing!
> *


THAT IS WHAT MAKES THE COMPETITION FUN........ALWAYS TRYING TO STAY ONE STEP AHEAD.

WELL IT WON'T BE THE SAME.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

It wont be but we will still be around!!!!!!
It is time the next generation to carry the torch!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 1 2006, 04:41 PM~4955516
> *Unfourtunately I wont be making it out to AZ this year theres always next year but ill be in Tampa Florida and im looking into San Bernardino show not to sure just yet. :biggrin:
> *


if ya come out to san bernardino, stop by the tent and say whats up! we'll be there.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 1 2006, 10:00 PM~4957031
> *Well MOS will be out of the game after PHX. Some of you will be happy to hear that. MOS is going overseas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am buildind a 16" bike for my daughter.  We have a surprise for everyone next year!!!!
> Stay tuned
> Trust me TOnyO has what it takes as do the rest of AZ!!!!!
> DOING IT BIG IN 06
> *


THAT SUCKS. YALL ARENT EVEN GOING TO GET TO GIVE VEGAS A SHOT?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

we will be there to see who wins,but we will not be competing


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 2 2006, 07:32 AM~4957239
> *WELL IF ALL GOES THROUGH THEN VEGAS WILL LOSE A PERENNIAL SWEEPSTAKES WINNER.....
> *


Now hold on now 16" Bikes DO qualify for sweeps in Vegas and trust me I ain't losin to Aquamini or Freddy bike this year. Arizona WILL still have a dip in Vegas Sweepstakes this year. I can almost guarantee that  

Well you probably consider the bike's theme of MOS and the bad ass stereo and video system that are on the bike makes it worth a lot of $$ to an overseas company or whoever he sold it to. I'm sure they got a huge return on that investment considering they did all the metal work, engraving, and base paint themselves. As for the 16" I'm curious now, looks like I'm gonna have some competition :0


----------



## LIL PHX

BULL SHIT man you guys didn't sell it! You guys still have the frame from small change! I will belive it when i see it!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 2 2006, 01:19 AM~4958178
> *Now hold on now 16" Bikes DO qualify for sweeps in Vegas and trust me I ain't losin to Aquamini or Freddy bike this year.  Arizona WILL still have a dip in Vegas Sweepstakes this year.  I can almost guarantee that
> 
> *


BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU GUARANTEE. FREDDY HAS A FEW SURPRISES AND WE HAVE TWO RADICALS IN THE MAKING RIGHT NOW......PLUS US. 

YOU HAVE PINNACLE AND US..........I FEEL THOSE ARE TWO OF THE THREE SPOTS AS OF NOW..........SO ONE SPOT IS LEFT........COMPETITION WILL BE TOUGH..........HOPE YOU ARE READY FOR IT!


----------



## LIL PHX

Are you doing something new Big Tex?


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 2 2006, 08:23 AM~4958902
> *Are you doing something new Big Tex?
> *


IF I GO TO VEGAS I WILL DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT TO WHAT WE HAVE........THAT IS THE ONLY WAY WE ARE GOING.......


----------



## noe_from_texas

*OH, THE MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 2 2006, 07:20 AM~4958899
> *BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU GUARANTEE.  FREDDY HAS A FEW SURPRISES AND WE HAVE TWO RADICALS IN THE MAKING RIGHT NOW......PLUS US.
> 
> YOU HAVE PINNACLE AND US..........I FEEL THOSE ARE TWO OF THE THREE SPOTS AS OF NOW..........SO ONE SPOT IS LEFT........COMPETITION WILL BE TOUGH..........HOPE YOU ARE READY FOR IT!
> *


----------



## REC

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

This sounds like alot of good info!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil deville

Guess time will tell...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 3 2006, 04:28 AM~4963268
> *Guess time will tell...
> *



True dat and if I lose remember its YOUR parts on my bike so you have a reputation to uphold so get my shyt out ASAP so I can kick ass :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER

I LIKE THE WAY EVERYONE CHOOSE THIS TOPIC TO TALK ABOUT ALL YOUR OTHER STUFF....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 3 2006, 05:44 AM~4963655
> *I LIKE THE WAY EVERYONE CHOOSE THIS TOPIC TO TALK ABOUT ALL YOUR OTHER STUFF....
> *



:roflmao: True dat, ok time for some RO trivia. Where is the first chapter of the club and how many chapters do they currently have?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 2 2006, 07:14 AM~4958887
> *BULL SHIT man you guys didn't sell it! You guys still have the frame from small change! I will belive it when i see it!! :biggrin:
> *



Small change and MOS are two different bikes and frame. Yes we still have Small Change and Jedi Knight. But MOS will be sold as soon as our lawyers get the logistics.
Believe what you want.......I will invite you to my pad and show you.....do you need a ride?


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 2 2006, 08:04 PM~4963750
> *:roflmao:  True dat,  ok time for some RO trivia.  Where is the first chapter of the club and how many chapters do they currently have?
> *



THE 1'ST & ORIGINAL CHAPTER WAS 
ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH BAY
IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA .


AS FOR CURRENT CHAPTERS I COULDN'T
HONESTLY GIVE YOU A CORRECT ANSWER 
CAUSE WE JUST STARTED 3 MORE LAST NIGHT
WHEN I WAS @ TROY'S PAD & MAYBE A COUPLE 
MORE TODAY THAT WERE IN THE WORKS .


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2006, 08:15 PM~4964307
> *THE 1'ST & ORIGINAL CHAPTER WAS
> ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH BAY
> IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA .
> AS FOR CURRENT CHAPTERS I COULDN'T
> HONESTLY GIVE YOU A CORRECT ANSWER
> CAUSE WE JUST STARTED 3 MORE LAST NIGHT
> WHEN I WAS @ TROY'S PAD & MAYBE A COUPLE
> MORE TODAY THAT WERE IN THE WORKS .
> *


and a few BIG SURPRISES FOR EVERYONE....we TAKING OVER THE WHOLE FUCKIN WORLD ANGELO..


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 2 2006, 09:48 PM~4964541
> *and a few BIG SURPRISES FOR EVERYONE....we TAKING OVER THE WHOLE FUCKIN WORLD ANGELO..
> *



DAMN RIGHT WE ARE MY BROTHER .

:biggrin:


----------



## lil deville

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 2 2006, 09:32 PM~4963608
> *True dat and if I lose remember its YOUR parts on my bike so you have a reputation to uphold so get my shyt out ASAP so I can kick ass  :biggrin:
> *


  ... Be cool young Jedi


----------



## BigTex

SORRY TO TAKE OVER THE TOPIC.....

SO I TAKE IT RO HAS SOME SURPRISES FOR THE BIKE WORLD??


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 2 2006, 09:15 PM~4964711
> *SORRY TO TAKE OVER THE TOPIC.....
> 
> SO I TAKE IT RO HAS SOME SURPRISES FOR THE BIKE WORLD??
> *


FOR THE WHOLE WORLD


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 2 2006, 11:40 PM~4964949
> *FOR THE WHOLE WORLD
> *



CAN'T WAIT TO SEE.

SO CAN WE KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS ARE COMING OUT?


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 2 2006, 09:46 PM~4965008
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE.
> 
> SO CAN WE KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS ARE COMING OUT?
> *


lets just say its gonna be a good year for everyone out there....


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 2 2006, 11:54 PM~4965078
> *lets just say its gonna be a good year for everyone out there....
> *



WELL HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOUR NEW CREATIONS IN TEXAS.......


----------



## REC

Sorry BigTex but i have the Dirty Bay on lock!!
My custom bicycle is taking over Houston Tx and Yeah i will win Lowrider of the year 2006 :biggrin: 
Oh dont hate me because my bicycle is the best j/k :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 3 2006, 12:04 AM~4965188
> *Sorry BigTex but i have the Dirty Bay on lock!!
> My custom bicycle is taking over Houston Tx and Yeah i will win Lowrider of the year 2006 :biggrin:
> Oh dont hate me because my bicycle is the best  j/k :biggrin:
> *



OUR BIKE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE TOP SECRET.......


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 2 2006, 11:05 PM~4965200
> *OUR BIKE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE TOP SECRET.......
> *


Why dont you just tell everybody the name of the bicycle :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 2 2006, 11:04 PM~4965188
> *Sorry BigTex but i have the Dirty Bay on lock!!
> My custom bicycle is taking over Houston Tx and Yeah i will win Lowrider of the year 2006 :biggrin:
> Oh dont hate me because my bicycle is the best  j/k :biggrin:
> *


damn.. it time 2 take mine back 2 da drawing board... look at all dat chrome


----------



## BigTex

YOU ALREADY SHOWED THEM THE BIKE........YOU WANT ME TO GIVE THEM THE NAME AS WELL......


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2006, 11:07 PM~4965223
> *damn.. it time 2 take mine back 2 da drawing board... look at all dat chrome
> *


You better do whats best for you thats 100% made in Mexico and I have something for you Sic !!Chingo Bling is in my team REc got the Dirty Bay on lock !!


----------



## MR47CLIP

IS THAT A PEE WEE HERMAN BIKE? OR A CARNIVAL RIDE??? :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 2 2006, 11:42 PM~4965863
> *IS THAT A PEE WEE HERMAN BIKE? OR A CARNIVAL RIDE??? :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE TAKE YO ASS TO ANOTHER TOPIC WITH THAT BULLSHIT....


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 3 2006, 07:45 AM~4966775
> *HOMIE TAKE YO ASS TO ANOTHER TOPIC WITH THAT BULLSHIT....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

do RollerZ Only have any european chapters ? :biggrin


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 3 2006, 06:45 AM~4966775
> *HOMIE TAKE YO ASS TO ANOTHER TOPIC WITH THAT BULLSHIT....
> *


yea what he said..... :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Mar 3 2006, 12:10 PM~4969083
> *do RollerZ Only have any european chapters ? :biggrin
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## BigTex

LIKE I SAID BEFORE........LOVE IT OR HATE IT.........THEY DID WHAT IT TOOK TO WIN.

SO DID I READ CORRECTLY EARLIER, YOU GUYS ARE BRINGING IT BACK OUT FOR ANOTHER RUN?


----------



## CYKO

what up brothaz!


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 3 2006, 10:27 PM~4973107
> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE........LOVE IT OR HATE IT.........THEY DID WHAT IT TOOK TO WIN.
> 
> SO DID I READ CORRECTLY EARLIER, YOU GUYS ARE BRINGING IT BACK OUT FOR ANOTHER RUN?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 3 2006, 11:31 PM~4973127
> *:dunno:
> *



DON'T NEED TO KEEP IT A SURPRISE..............


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 3 2006, 10:32 PM~4973129
> *DON'T NEED TO KEEP IT A SURPRISE..............
> *


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 3 2006, 11:32 PM~4973135
> *
> *



ALL THESE MIND GAMES WILL MAKE SOMEBODY GO CRAZY!!

WELL IF YOU WANT TO SURPRISE COME DOWN TO TEXAS TO QUALIFY.......


----------



## Wickeddragon68

RollerZ Only Lowrider Bike Club website will be in full effect very soon! If anyone has some photos of past Lowrider Bike rides like Lil Casanova and others just post em up it would help us out greatly. So for the RO FAM keep rollin and if there is anyone that got pics within the fam send them to [email protected] and ill sort them out.

Thanks
Matt.L
RollerZOnly Orlando Florida


----------



## Wickeddragon68

THIS IS HOW WE ROLL!!! :uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

HERE ARE SOME PICS TO CLARIFY QUESTIONS!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

WHAT QUESTIONS?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Questions on why Prophecy won Bike of the Year etc I know alot of people compare this bike to others but it seems like the judges look at the points and not the flow of the bikes anymore I mean thats goes for any category regardless of radical I mean I guess its a debating topic on both sides.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Some more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

This is probably the best version of Prophecy to me...


----------



## Wickeddragon68

OUTER LIMITS PRETTY BAD ASS!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 5 2006, 11:18 AM~4979955
> *Questions on why Prophecy won Bike of the Year etc I know alot of people compare this bike to others but it seems like the judges look at the points and not the flow of the bikes anymore I mean thats goes for any category regardless of radical I mean I guess its a debating topic on both sides.
> *



I THINK PEOPLE WERE WONDERING HOW HE WON THE LAST TWO YEARS BECAUSE OF THE OVERALL LOOK OF THE BIKE. 

FEW PEOPLE KNOW HOW HE WON, BUT SINCE HE BEAT US THE FIRST YEAR OUT WE GOT THE SCORES AND SAW HOW HE WON, BUT THE SECOND YEAR OUT I GOT TO LOOK AT IT CLOSELY AND THE DETAIL ON SOME OF THE BIKE WAS NOT THERE FOR HIM TO WIN. I DIDN'T REALLY LOOK AT HIM THE YEAR HE BEAT US, BUT I DID SEE THE BIKE UP CLOSE LAST YEAR. TRUST ME WHEN I SAY PINNACLE DESERVED TO WIN.

BUT THAT IS IN THE PAST AND I WILL GIVE IT UP TO HIM FOR BEATING US AND PINNACLE.....TWO OF THE TOP BIKES AROUND RECENTLY.......THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Honestly think that in 05 Superman should have gotten #2 spot in the top 3 sweeps I mean its a totally themed out bike that has stepped it up every year. I mean his murals etc maybe needs some stepping up but the overall construction in my opinion of the frame is way more advanced then Pinnacles and detail wise I mean Superman shouldint have even gotten disqualified, for something as small as what it was. If he were in the running last year im sure it would have have been the #2 spot. Not taking anything away from Pinnacle but MOS had more of a chance.

As for Prophecy well its not a perfect creation but it seems any way you put it comes down to points accessories and points..  





> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 5 2006, 10:56 AM~4980130
> *I THINK PEOPLE WERE WONDERING HOW HE WON THE LAST TWO YEARS BECAUSE OF THE OVERALL LOOK OF THE BIKE.
> 
> FEW PEOPLE KNOW HOW HE WON, BUT SINCE HE BEAT US THE FIRST YEAR OUT WE GOT THE SCORES AND SAW HOW HE WON, BUT THE SECOND YEAR OUT I GOT TO LOOK AT IT CLOSELY AND THE DETAIL ON SOME OF THE BIKE WAS NOT THERE FOR HIM TO WIN.  I DIDN'T REALLY LOOK AT HIM THE YEAR HE BEAT US, BUT I DID SEE THE BIKE UP CLOSE LAST YEAR.  TRUST ME WHEN I SAY PINNACLE DESERVED TO WIN.
> 
> BUT THAT IS IN THE PAST AND I WILL GIVE IT UP TO HIM FOR BEATING US AND PINNACLE.....TWO OF THE TOP BIKES AROUND RECENTLY.......THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS.
> *


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 4 2006, 01:20 AM~4971180
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I guess that's a no :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Now that we are in the Topic of some of the best bikes in the game right now heres a sneak of whats to come in 2007 yes I know I have been building my bike for a long time now but heres a piece of the pie I have been workin on lately this is just the begining 07 will be fun as hell took me a couple years but hey it takes time.....Just a peek for you guys!! :biggrin: Could it be a new display we will just have to wait and see courtesy of my homie Gene Phoneix AZ RollerZ Only!!! I had to do it homie!


----------



## str8 outta denmark

I like it :0 :0 :0 :0 ... how much does it cost to make a perfect setup?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Perfect setup??? :uh: 




> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Mar 5 2006, 11:11 AM~4980217
> *I like it :0 :0 :0 :0 ... how much does it cost to make a perfect setup?
> *


----------



## str8 outta denmark

im asking you since i can see you know something about it... :0


----------



## Wickeddragon68

What do you mean by perfect setup? Are you talking about display?




> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Mar 5 2006, 11:18 AM~4980262
> *im asking you since i can see you know something about it... :0
> *


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 5 2006, 12:01 PM~4980163
> *Honestly think that in 05 Superman should have gotten #2 spot in the top 3 sweeps I mean its a totally themed out bike that has stepped it up every year. I mean his murals etc maybe needs some stepping up but the overall construction in my opinion of the frame is way more advanced then Pinnacles and detail wise I mean Superman shouldint have even gotten disqualified, for something as small as what it was. If he were in the running last year im sure it would have have been the #2 spot. Not taking anything away from Pinnacle but MOS had more of a chance.
> 
> As for Prophecy well its not a perfect creation but it seems any way you put it comes down to points accessories and points..
> *



I THINK MOS IS A TOP BIKE, BUT THERE IS A REASON HE CONTINUES TO GET 3RD PLACE. I GIVE IT TO THE PAZ FAMILY FOR DOING THEIR OWN WORK. THEY EVEN GO AS FAR AS DOING THEIR OWN PAINT AND MURALS FROM WHAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD. 

PINNALCE IS VERY DETAILED AND PLAYS THE POINTS WELL. HE HAS ALL POINTS COVERED. THE ONLY THING I TOLD HIM THAT WOULD HELP HIM AND HE KNOWS IT IS A DIFFERENT DISPLAY. HE WILL BE BACK STRONG THIS YEAR. 

WELL I GUESS HE WON'T EVER KNOW WHAT WOULD HAPPEN BETWEEN MOS AND PINNACLE SINCE MOS IS GOING OVERSEAS.....BUT I DO AGREE THAT HE SHOULDN'THAVE BEEN DQED...........


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 5 2006, 07:19 PM~4980269
> *What do you mean by perfect setup? Are you talking about display?
> *


Oh yeah I meant display sorry


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 5 2006, 10:07 AM~4980196
> *Now that we are in the Topic of some of the best bikes in the game right now heres a sneak of whats to come in 2007 yes I know I have been building my bike for a long time now but heres a piece of the pie I have been workin on lately this is just the begining 07 will be fun as hell took me a couple years but hey it takes time.....Just a peek for you guys!! :biggrin: Could it be a new display we will just have to wait and see courtesy of my homie Gene Phoneix AZ RollerZ Only!!! I had to do it homie!
> *


Why dont you guys "bust out" this year like right now instead of sometime down the read when no one will remember this thread or this conversation. I have projects coming out too but Im not talking.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Im just giving everyone a sneek peak since everyone heard about what I have been working on etc. Thats all it is im in no rush, I take my time as things go along all I know is when it comes out alot of people will be surprised thats all im going to say. Its been a long time coming so I cant wait im excited.  



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2006, 01:07 PM~4980822
> *Why dont you guys "bust out" this year like right now instead of sometime down the read when no one will remember this thread or this conversation. I have projects coming out too but Im not talking.
> *


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 5 2006, 02:49 PM~4981015
> *Im just giving everyone a sneek peak since everyone heard about what I have been working on etc. Thats all it is im in no rush, I take my time as things go along all I know is when it comes out alot of people will be surprised thats all im going to say. Its been a long time coming so I cant wait im excited.
> *


HEY WICKED JUST BE CAREFUL WHEN TAKING TOO LONG......YOUR IDEAS THAT WERE ORIGINAL SEEM TO COME OUT WHEN YOU ARE TAKING YOUR TIME. I KNOW THAT HAPPENED TO US. WE HAVE PARTS WE DESIGNED THAT ARE NO LONGER CUTTING EDGE CUZ OTHERS HAVE COME OUT WITH SIMILAR THINGS. SAME THING WITH AIR SETUP. WE WERE SUPPOSED TO COME OUT WITH IT AND WHEN WE DECIDED TO TAKE A BREAK SOMEONE BEAT US TO IT! 

SO I UNDERSTAND ABOUT TAKING YOUR TIME, BUT DON'T TAKE TOO LONG!

BTW......DIDN'T WANT TO MAKE IT SEEM LIKE I WAS TALKING MESS OR DISRESPECTING PROPHECY OR MOS WITH MY COMMENTS, JUST MY OPINION. THE PAZ BROTHERS CAN COMPETE AGAINST ANYONE.....AND PROPHECY DID WHAT IT TOOK TO WIN BACK TO BACK TITLES.......MUCH PROPS TO BOTH.

ALSO, YOUR DISPLAY LOOKS NICE!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Hey I hear ya man there are somethings that I have changed because of that so I know where your coming from. Thats why my deadline is almost up.

As for the comp hey as long as your having fun with this stuff then hey thats all that matters I know alot of homies that think they can become millionaires in this stuff and if that was the case we would all be out there. Thanks on the compliments man im definately going to be ready and finally have some fun with the rest of you guys.


----------



## 51gjr

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 5 2006, 11:07 AM~4980196
> *Now that we are in the Topic of some of the best bikes in the game right now heres a sneak of whats to come in 2007 yes I know I have been building my bike for a long time now but heres a piece of the pie I have been workin on lately this is just the begining 07 will be fun as hell took me a couple years but hey it takes time.....Just a peek for you guys!! :biggrin: Could it be a new display we will just have to wait and see courtesy of my homie Gene Phoneix AZ RollerZ Only!!! I had to do it homie!
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 5 2006, 11:18 AM~4979955
> *Questions on why Prophecy won Bike of the Year etc I know alot of people compare this bike to others but it seems like the judges look at the points and not the flow of the bikes anymore I mean thats goes for any category regardless of radical I mean I guess its a debating topic on both sides.
> *


i always said i like the bodywork and paint, plus it has just about everything the judges give points for. overall is what i don't really like


----------



## 51gjr

:worship: :worship: :worship: ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr

:worship: :worship: :worship: ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 6 2006, 12:30 PM~4987079
> *i always said i like the bodywork and paint, plus it has just about everything the judges give points for.  overall is what i don't really like
> *


yeah over all is the problem and the fact its got a 4.25 in the back


----------



## Wickeddragon68

YO! Them pics are hot man I heard the RO in AZ really put it down!!


----------



## PHXKSTM

so is there a rules list and qualifcation to get into rollez only?

what are some details about the club beside the rep?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 7 2006, 03:17 AM~4989164
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn you ruined my surprise. I was gonna bust out with that pic :tears:

Oh well. TonyO and Rollerz Only, what a lineup. You got a new bike club with ROLBC busting out with showstopping bikes already. RO is doing it huge in 06. "Next year" is THIS YEAR! Its the same Finest Kreations Familia but with the power and connections RO has we'll be off da hook


----------



## CYKO

:biggrin: :biggrin: .............


----------



## TonyO

On behalf of Gene, Nate, fam, and myself we want to thank UCE CC for the use of their model. Damn, doesn't RO have some road beauties like this we can haul around with us?  

Aftershock dude I gotta give you props, you have this to stare at on all your road trips :worship:


----------



## TonyO

ROLBC bustin out officially for the first time in PHX 2006


----------



## TonyO

I ain't gonna bust out WHY we all went to RO. let sleeping dogs lay on that one. Just know that we're gonna be bigger and better in 06. :cheesy:

I ain't answerin no questions on the whole FK issue, its water under da bridge, old news, lets stick with NEW news :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

tony you're in rollerz only bc


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 7 2006, 04:12 AM~4989645
> *tony you're in rollerz only bc
> *


That is confirmed. X Trike, Tombstone, and many other past FK bikes are hooking up with the new ROLBC.

I ain't gonna say we're taking over Vegas in 06 because the future holds no guarantees except death and taxes but I can say we'll be hitting the streets hard this year and we'll have a few surprises for Vegas if all goes as planned.


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2006, 05:11 PM~4989628
> *I ain't gonna bust out WHY we all went to RO.  let sleeping dogs lay on that one.  Just know that we're gonna be bigger and better in 06.  :cheesy:
> 
> I ain't answerin no questions on the whole FK issue, its water under da bridge, old news, lets stick with NEW news  :biggrin:
> *


  .....sup brother.......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 7 2006, 04:19 AM~4989722
> * .....sup brother.......
> *


Whatup man what bike you got? I still haven't officially met all the previous RO bike owners yet.


----------



## highridah

IS THIS ONE CHAPTER OR ALL THE FK chapters


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2006, 05:33 PM~4989874
> *Whatup man what bike you got?  I still haven't officially  met all the previous RO bike owners yet.
> *


not too sure if u seen it...it was the only bike i think outside by all the R.O cars... 
this one.....


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 6 2006, 06:37 PM~4989918
> *not too sure if u seen it...it was the only bike i think outside by all the R.O cars...
> this one.....
> *


damm my shit is gonna look good once i get done im going all black even the tires


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2006, 05:19 PM~4989720
> *That is confirmed.  X Trike, Tombstone, and many other past FK bikes are hooking up with the new ROLBC.
> 
> I ain't gonna say we're taking over Vegas in 06 because the future holds no guarantees except death and taxes but I can say we'll be hitting the streets hard this year and we'll have a few surprises for Vegas if all goes as planned.
> *


HOMIE JUST KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK NO MATTER WHAT.....

IM NOT GONNA SAY WELCOME TO THE CLUB...

SO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY.....


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 6 2006, 05:42 PM~4989940
> *damm my shit is gonna look good once i get done im going all black even the tires
> *


callese buey...lol....sup highrider...


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 6 2006, 06:44 PM~4989962
> *callese buey...lol....sup highrider...
> *


NM getting ready for bigger and better things and more LIL shittalking as usual. gonna make this the first frame scrapping show cruiser


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 6 2006, 05:46 PM~4989979
> *NM getting ready for bigger and better things and more LIL shittalking as usual. gonna make this the first frame scrapping show cruiser
> *


lol damn fool i was telling my bro about building something similiar to that...that would look sick all black..but primered....old school chopper look


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 6 2006, 06:53 PM~4990030
> *lol damn fool i was telling my bro about building something similiar to that...that would look sick all black..but primered....old school chopper look
> *


im going for something like that but im gonna primer mine in a peach tone im ading side skirts that drape all the way to the floor and go a whole foot behind the wheel shaped into Fins. im also gonna put a old plate so that it drags like the sleds did back in the day. lets not forget the flamethrowers


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 6 2006, 05:58 PM~4990076
> *im going for something like that but im gonna primer mine in a peach tone im ading side skirts that drape all the way to the floor and go a whole foot behind the wheel shaped into Fins. im also gonna put a old plate so that it drags like the sleds did back in the day. lets not forget the flamethrowers
> *


that should look sick homie


----------



## 51gjr

:wave:


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 8 2006, 04:03 PM~5004389
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: what up.....


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 8 2006, 04:03 PM~5004389
> *:wave:
> *


SUP G


----------



## 51gjr

:worship: :worship: ROLLERZ ONLY !!!!!!!
WHAT'S UP, LB ROLLER, CYKO


----------



## xplicit

Rollerz Only...If you aint with it you cant kick it.


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Mar 8 2006, 04:50 PM~5004681
> *Rollerz Only...If you aint with it you cant kick it.
> *


you only kicked it with us one weekend..and YOU ALREADY ARE SEEING THE LIGHT...lol


----------



## xplicit

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 8 2006, 07:12 PM~5005261
> *you only kicked it with us one weekend..and YOU ALREADY ARE SEEING THE LIGHT...lol
> *


 :biggrin: So tha fuck what....you fuckers were tha deepest at tha show shit and were coo as shit homie pshhh


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Mar 8 2006, 06:30 PM~5005381
> *:biggrin: So tha fuck what....you fuckers were tha deepest at tha show shit and were coo as shit homie pshhh
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up brothaz!


----------



## chris2low

can i join the club (rollerz only) pm me


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 10 2006, 07:06 PM~5022388
> *can i join the club      (rollerz only)  pm me
> *


you have to either talk to TROY or someone in your area...and it would help if you post pics of what you got


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 11 2006, 07:10 AM~5022695
> *you have to either talk to TROY or someone in your area...and it would help if you post pics of what you got
> *



True dat you can not join a club like Rollerz Only by just asking. You gotta have a decent ride, have to talk to Troy and go through all the club rules.... its a process man. All members of FK had an automatic ticket into the club because of their reputation for the quality they upheld.


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2006, 10:20 PM~5023581
> *True dat you can not join a club like Rollerz Only by just asking.  You gotta have a decent ride, have to talk to Troy and go through all the club rules....  its a process man.  All members of FK had an automatic ticket into the club because of their reputation for the quality they upheld.
> *


and cuz there gonna keep TEARING UP THE COMPETITION....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 12 2006, 12:09 AM~5026634
> *and cuz there gonna keep TEARING UP THE COMPETITION....
> *



Hell yeah, same bikes different club, same ass whuppin to the competition :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2006, 08:07 PM~5028800
> *Hell yeah, same bikes different club, same ass whuppin to the competition  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 12 2006, 07:10 AM~5028811
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah man we don't play, we do what we gotta do to get the points. We try to cover each and every category and go all out at every show reppin the club hard  

Either go hard or go home


----------



## PHXKSTM

i'm in process right now 

big things going on my bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 12 2006, 07:54 AM~5029099
> *i'm in process right now
> 
> big things going on my bike
> *



So whatup man you down with RO or you staying with FK? Cuz you know you'll be on your own in FK, its just a name now. I know it was your childhood club man but things change, it ain't the same club that it was in the 90s


----------



## PHXKSTM

i'm with Rollerz Only
i talked with nate awhile about it this year is going to be hott
i will do me best to domait the 24-26" class


beleive that


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 12 2006, 08:04 AM~5029180
> *i'm with Rollerz Only
> i talked with nate awhile about it this year is going to be hott
> i will do me best to domait the 24-26" class
> beleive that
> *


Welcome to the club :thumbsup: We're going to do big things this year bro. No doubt


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 11 2006, 09:04 PM~5029180
> *i'm with Rollerz Only
> i talked with nate awhile about it this year is going to be hott
> i will do me best to domait the 24-26" class
> beleive that
> *


OH SHIT YOUR ROLLERZ TO????


----------



## PHXKSTM

i got to get my monies straight then it will be offical


----------



## the_blackwallstree

RO was poppin


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 11 2006, 09:23 PM~5029330
> *i got to get my monies straight then it will be offical
> *


hell yeah homie..handles... 
you already seen how we tore it up in PHOENIX///lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 12 2006, 08:42 AM~5029454
> *hell yeah homie..handles...
> you already seen how we tore it up in PHOENIX///lol
> *


That's just the beginning though. That was the bustin out show. We'll be even bigger in some of the following shows to come


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2006, 08:06 AM~5031019
> *That's just the beginning though.  That was the bustin out show.  We'll be even bigger in some of the following shows to come
> *


VEGAS.....


thats all i have to say....



VEGAS.....





lol


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2006, 09:06 AM~5031019
> *That's just the beginning though.  That was the bustin out show.  We'll be even bigger in some of the following shows to come
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER

good job homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted roller

My friend Jd and I(Eddie) would like to join up with your club here in Phoenix(602). This is a picture of our bikes, mine is the one on the left (it has twisted handle bars now.)


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by Twisted roller_@Mar 13 2006, 01:44 PM~5040272
> *My friend Jd and I(Eddie) would like to join up with your club here in Phoenix(602). This is a picture of our bikes, mine is the one on the left (it has twisted handle bars now.)
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 11 2006, 10:04 PM~5029180
> *i'm with Rollerz Only
> i talked with nate awhile about it this year is going to be hott
> i will do me best to domait the 24-26" class
> beleive that
> *


ha, not with me in your way :biggrin:


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 03:43 PM~5040631
> *ha, not with me in your way :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rosie's85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 04:43 PM~5040631
> *ha, not with me in your way :biggrin:
> *


thats wright sic with you in the way it will be hard!!!! beside good work is not done over night i know for fact all them nights you were up painting and taping!!!is easy to say but hard to prove it!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 01:43 PM~5040631
> *ha, not with me in your way :biggrin:
> *


Are you even going to Vegas?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 13 2006, 02:59 PM~5040675
> *thats wright sic with you in the way it will be hard!!!! beside good work is not done over night i know for fact all them nights you were up painting and taping!!!is easy to say but hard to prove it!!!!
> *


awwready....lets just say.. my next 26in "radical" is already being started....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2006, 03:05 PM~5040718
> *Are you even going to Vegas?
> *


`i dunno.. depends.. who knows... cuz i dont


----------



## rosie's85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 05:06 PM~5040734
> *`i dunno.. depends.. who knows... cuz i dont
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 13 2006, 03:06 PM~5040736
> *:roflmao:
> *


oh dats funny :twak:


----------



## rosie's85

lol
well just try to go i will be there for sure!!!and also i cant wait to see how your next radical will look like if it look better then the yellow i really be shocked but not surprise from you!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 13 2006, 03:12 PM~5040793
> *lol
> well just try to go i will be there for sure!!!and also i cant wait to see how your next radical will look like if it look better then the yellow i really be shocked but not surprise from you!!!
> *


lol
yeah.. i might try 2 go.. but i aint trippin if i dont..just another carshow to me.. just bigger...


----------



## rosie's85

lol
yeah true only difference is that i will be there you cant miss that!! just playing!!


----------



## LIL PHX

Phxkstm will be ready for sick713 in vegas!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 13 2006, 03:16 PM~5040843
> *lol
> yeah true only difference is that i will be there you cant miss that!! just playing!!
> *


lol yea.. i do wanna meet u in person tho... if i had my own truck and was a drug dealer with money.. ill go...


----------



## LIL PHX

Are you going to houston sic713?


----------



## rosie's85

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 13 2006, 03:52 PM~5041048
> *Are you going to houston sic713?
> *


--------------


----------



## LIL PHX

My bad you are already there i guess we just might have to make the trip from AZ to houston?


----------



## EXECUTION

what it do rollerz :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 13 2006, 07:14 PM~5042552
> *what it do rollerz  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


what up...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 13 2006, 03:40 PM~5041021
> *Phxkstm will be ready for sick713 in vegas!!!
> *


kool.. ill be waiting.. im here in houston...


----------



## BigTex

SIC I TOLD YOU YOU NEED TO MAKE IT OUT TO VEGAS. WE NEED TO SHOW EM HOW WE DO IT HERE IN TEXAS!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 14 2006, 07:27 AM~5045084
> *SIC I TOLD YOU YOU NEED TO MAKE IT OUT TO VEGAS.  WE NEED TO SHOW EM HOW WE DO IT HERE IN TEXAS!
> *


i know huh... shit im a see whats up up.. i might just start saving up my money for the trip right now....man we should do some type of fund raiser shit.. make money for the h-town peeeps with vegas potential 2 make it out there...


----------



## Mr JuleZ

WHATZ KRACKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[attachmentid=501755]


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2006, 09:34 AM~5045254
> *i know huh... shit im a see whats up up.. i might just start saving up my money for the trip right now....man we should do some type of fund raiser shit.. make money for the h-town peeeps with vegas potential 2 make it out there...
> *



THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT. WE WILL NEED TO GET TOGETHER.

HEY YOU HEADING TO DALLAS IN MAY FOR THE CALIENTE SHOW?


----------



## RO.LIFER

:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 14 2006, 09:11 AM~5045375
> *THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT.  WE WILL NEED TO GET TOGETHER.
> 
> HEY YOU HEADING TO DALLAS IN MAY FOR THE CALIENTE SHOW?
> *


yeah.. well talk about that later... but what show.. the one on may 7th or the march 19 one....


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2006, 10:26 AM~5045483
> *yeah.. well talk about that later... but what show.. the one on may 7th or the march 19 one....
> *



WELL THE ONE I WAS TALKING ABOUT WAS THE MAY 7TH ONE.

ARE YOU GOING DOWN THERE ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## sic713

i dunno yet dude.. i might... talk 2 my boy and see if he wants to go...


----------



## sic713

i dunno yet dude.. i might... talk 2 my boy and see if he wants to go...


----------



## CYKO

:biggrin: sup!


----------



## Caddy Ryder

Some 1 in ROLLERZ b.c. get at me please... I want to build 2 bikes... One for my 9 year old son and the other for my 6 year old girly... Want to get an idea on where to get custom parts, frames, etc... Thanks in advance...

Trevis


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Mar 17 2006, 02:43 AM~5062600
> *Some 1 in ROLLERZ b.c. get at me please...  I want to build 2 bikes...  One for my 9 year old son and the other for my 6 year old girly...  Want to get an idea on where to get custom parts, frames, etc...  Thanks in advance...
> 
> Trevis
> *


Talk to Lil PHX


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 16 2006, 04:03 PM~5062752
> *Talk to Lil PHX
> *


or the brothers in miami


----------



## rag-4




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 17 2006, 03:54 AM~5063097
> *or the brothers in miami
> *


WickedDragon68 in FL


----------



## CYKO

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO.LIFER

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

Whats up brothers hope to see everyone in san bernardino!!! :wave:


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 20 2006, 01:18 PM~5087152
> *Whats up brothers hope to see everyone in san bernardino!!! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: ...thats what im getting ready for.....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MindSweepeR_@Mar 21 2006, 09:32 AM~5090742
> *i was wondering wat crudentials ineed to join this club i love the name to spiffy
> *


Huh?  You wanna change the name to Spiffyz Only CC? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 21 2006, 12:18 AM~5087152
> *Whats up brothers hope to see everyone in san bernardino!!! :wave:
> *


:thumbsup: All I gotta say is I hope things go better for us in San Bernardino than they did in PHX this year


----------



## Mr JuleZ

whut up Cyko & the rest of the ROLLERZ ONLY Family!


[attachmentid=511589]


----------



## eric ramos

no mames there alot is that all of them?


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2006, 12:46 PM~5093814
> * no mames there alot is that all of them?
> *


NO WAY THAT IS NOT ALL OF THE RO FAMILY....lol


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Mar 21 2006, 01:46 AM~5091427
> *whut up Cyko & the rest of the ROLLERZ ONLY Family!
> [attachmentid=511589]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2006, 11:46 PM~5093814
> * no mames there alot is that all of them?
> *



That's probably just one chapter. RO is growing, we gonna try and steal that "Most Members" plaque from UCE this year in Vegas


----------



## bluepridelowride13

thats just the L.a chapter!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ

[attachmentid=515083]


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78

THERE IS SOME OF THE YAKIMA VALLEY CHAPTER IN THAT PIC YAKIMA IS DOING BIG THINGS WITH CARS AND BIKES ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LB ROLLER

taht pic is actually a handful of all chapters....lol.... wait til you see this years VEGAS PICS..... we gonna need to shots to make one PANORAMA....lol


----------



## 51gjr

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Mar 24 2006, 07:49 AM~5111621
> *taht pic is actually a handful of all chapters....lol.... wait til you see this years VEGAS PICS..... we gonna need to shots to make one PANORAMA....lol
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TAMPA SHOW COMING SOON!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 26 2006, 06:30 PM~5123678
> *TAMPA SHOW COMING SOON!
> *


ill be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ill be there!!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 26 2006, 03:34 PM~5123703
> *ill be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 26 2006, 06:36 PM~5123710
> *ill be there!!! :biggrin:
> *


me to


----------



## Wickeddragon68

COOL MAN MAYBE WE WILL MEET HOMIE LOOK FOR ME ILL BE WIT THE RO CREW WEARING AN RO SHIRT EITHER WHITE OR BLACK :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 26 2006, 03:39 PM~5123728
> *me to
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Mar 26 2006, 06:41 PM~5123734
> *COOL MAN MAYBE WE WILL MEET HOMIE LOOK FOR ME ILL BE WIT THE RO CREW WEARING AN RO SHIRT EITHER WHITE OR BLACK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68

YOU GOT MY SUPPORT I WILL BE SIGNING UP FOR A 1 year for now!



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 03:45 PM~5123756
> *http://www.traditionallowriding.com/ hope to have everyones support on the new magazine
> Traditional Lowriding Magazine
> 160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
> Corona, CA 92882
> 
> 35.00 for 1 year
> 65.00 for 2 years
> 
> this is for the guys that want to send money orders
> *


----------



## Mr JuleZ

TTT


----------



## LIL PHX

How many RO members are going to be at San Bernardino?


----------



## BigTex

ARE YOU GUYS MAKING ANY APPEARANCES IN TEXAS?

I KNOW JESSE WILL BE DOWN HE BUT ANY OTHERS?


----------



## LIL PHX

I might be down there!


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up John are you going to tampa?


----------



## BigTex

IT WILL BE COOL TO SEE SOME OF THE BIKES DOWN HERE.

HOPEFULLY I WILL BE AT BOTH SAN ANTONIO AND HOUSTON.


----------



## LIL PHX

I going to check with the Paz brothers to see what show that there going to. It's not just a Rollerz thing it's a AZ thing too! One Love!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

True Dat!!!!!
ONE LOVE

Till the wheels fall off!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ




----------



## RO.LIFER

TTT


----------



## gangstersparadise1

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 29 2006, 02:01 PM~5142976
> *What's up John are you going to tampa?
> *


I wish! U know what happenned to my bike. It really pisses me off how we only get these 2 shows a year. Everything else is so damn far. From miami it takes like 8 or 9 hours just to get out of the state, even texas is a long way to go for me. Its not SO bad for you cause you're like 3 hours closer. I'm probably gonna be in vegas this year though. Not with the bike though.

Take pics out there Matt!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 31 2006, 03:48 PM~5157636
> *I wish! U know what happenned to my bike. It really pisses me off how we only get these 2 shows a year. Everything else is so damn far. From miami it takes like 8 or 9 hours just to get out of the state, even texas is a long way to go for me.  Its not SO bad for you cause you're like 3 hours closer.  I'm probably gonna be in vegas this year though. Not with the bike though.
> 
> Take pics out there Matt!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Mr JuleZ




----------



## gangstersparadise1

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 31 2006, 04:09 PM~5157773
> *:dunno:
> *


My junk got tore up  

New pics soon i hope.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 31 2006, 07:20 PM~5159338
> *My junk got tore up
> 
> New pics soon i hope.
> *


Junk?


----------



## Mr JuleZ

[attachmentid=525486]


----------



## RO.LIFER

:biggrin: http://youtube.com/watch?v=RAQ8YYZids4


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 5 2006, 04:24 PM~5186549
> *:biggrin: http://youtube.com/watch?v=RAQ8YYZids4
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 5 2006, 05:24 PM~5186549
> *:biggrin: http://youtube.com/watch?v=RAQ8YYZids4
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER

TTT


----------



## grapevine509

rollerz only ttt,,.....new bikes come'n out this year too!!!!


----------



## ozzylowrider

How long till the Rollerz Only Bike Website will be finished
http://www.rollerzonlylrb.com/


----------



## CYKO

CONGRATS TO ALL MY BROTHERS WHO WON!


----------



## PHXKSTM

I got second don't have a pic to post 

Rollerz Only making an impact for sure


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5217105
> *I got second don't have a pic to post
> 
> Rollerz Only making an impact for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ........i still wanna know what class they put me under,and who won that way i have a idea of what to prepare for.....


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5217105
> *I got second don't have a pic to post
> 
> Rollerz Only making an impact for sure
> *


OMG dogg the best moment of the show... and i fuckin hate myself for not having a camera is after the show when you started riding the shit... 
EVERYONE AND THERE MOM WAS JUST LOOKING AT YOU AND SCRATCHING THERE HEADS... WHISPERING AT EACH OTHER...AND I STARTED SCREAMING " YOUR SHIT IS STILL NOT RIDABLE".... YOU HAD THAT BIG ASS KOOL AID SMILE ON YOUR FACE AND RODE AWAY LIKE "RED IN THE MOVIE FRIDAY" WHEN HE GOT HIS BEACH CRUISER BACK FROM DEBO"....lol......shit was funny..... cant wait for SAN DIEGO......


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Apr 11 2006, 07:06 AM~5218586
> *OMG dogg the best moment of the show... and i fuckin hate myself for not having a camera is after the show when you started riding the shit...
> EVERYONE AND THERE MOM WAS JUST LOOKING AT YOU AND SCRATCHING THERE HEADS... WHISPERING AT EACH OTHER...AND I STARTED SCREAMING " YOUR SHIT IS STILL NOT RIDABLE".... YOU HAD THAT BIG ASS KOOL AID SMILE ON YOUR FACE AND RODE AWAY LIKE "RED IN THE MOVIE FRIDAY" WHEN HE GOT HIS BEACH CRUISER BACK FROM DEBO"....lol......shit was funny..... cant wait for SAN DIEGO......
> *



lol that was a good moment


i know nothing about the website i'll look into it 

as for cyko i'll look throught the video and try to figure out who your competing against


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

WICKED DRAGON IS THE ONE WORKING ON...WWW.ROLLERZONLYLRB.COM.....can some one pls PM me his number I lost his number......


----------



## CYKO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CYKO, THUGG PASSION


SUP!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Apr 12 2006, 11:27 PM~5231402
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CYKO, THUGG PASSION
> SUP!
> *


sup lil homie!!!


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2006, 10:30 PM~5231425
> *sup lil homie!!!
> *


NOTHING MUCH WASSUP WITH U?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Apr 12 2006, 11:33 PM~5231437
> *NOTHING MUCH WASSUP WITH U?
> *


In pain...hurted my back,


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ttt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Apr 14 2006, 06:24 AM~5237412
> *ttt
> *


Damn where you been hiding at? Yo ass better get to bustin on that web page man.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

WASSUP FOOL!!! Where you been man you never give me a holla anymore man whatsup, I heard about San Bernardino show man you should have put that pump on the bike man more points you know that. Anyway hit me up soon.



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 13 2006, 08:25 PM~5237426
> *Damn where you been hiding at?  Yo ass better get to bustin on that web page man.
> *


----------



## Swangin44s

whos coming up to scrape by the lake this year, in ontario, i've herd a couple other people from RO, down in FL I think are gonna be coming up


----------



## TonyO

Wassup Rollez? Don't let this topic die. Like in the new song "Where my mutha f****** Rollerz at?"


----------



## RO.LIFER

TTT


----------



## 51gjr

:worship: :worship: ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ




----------



## LIL PHX

Matt i need you to find John out there for me!!!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER

TO THE TOP WHERE WE BELONG :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up fam anyone getting ready for San Diego? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 26 2006, 01:44 AM~5312456
> *What's up fam anyone getting ready for San Diego? :dunno:
> *


I might go just to see the show. :cheesy:


----------



## PHXKSTM

just to see the show !!!!!!!!!!!!


i'm bringing my bikes if they ever get back together


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 27 2006, 01:10 AM~5319057
> *just to see the show !!!!!!!!!!!!
> i'm bringing my bikes if they ever get back together
> *


Damn it man you're like The Shadow. Only the Shadow knows where he'll show up next :roflmao:

Call Nate man and try to get us a couple of fenders and I need some small parts.


----------



## CYKO

what up BROTHERS!


----------



## PHXKSTM

what up

u know where we can find the rollerz music i only have that one song on myspace where do i get the others


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Whatsup FamilY! I havent been around in a while been busy workin etc, man time flys almost Super Show time guys and next year is around the corner. I know you guys havent seen much from me but its coming im not going to say much but it should be fun. Anyone need anything just hit me up. Im doing Kandy Coated wheels so if you need a color match just let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## RED FURY

BIG SHOUTS TO THE RO FAMILY WHAT UP GENE ITS TONY WITH RED FURY ILL HIT U UP LATER I GOT THE MATIREAL TO RE DO THE FLOOR ON MY DISPLAY LOW MADNESS BC OUT


----------



## BigTex

So are any RO bikes going to be in San Antonio or Houston?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 1 2006, 07:49 AM~5346711
> *So are any RO bikes going to be in San Antonio or Houston?
> *


I'm sure there'll be some, I dunno who's going yet though. None of us AZ builders are coming this year  Gotta have some time to work on our shyt for Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER

ttt


----------



## TonyO

Only 5 more months until Vegas :cheesy:


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 3 2006, 12:06 PM~5363742
> *Only 5 more months until Vegas  :cheesy:
> *


thats TOO QUICK...lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@May 4 2006, 04:53 PM~5367873
> *thats TOO QUICK...lol
> *


I know I got too damn many things I need to get done before then. At least I got my hotel reservations made though :biggrin:


----------



## Legions_moneymaker

Tony O how come u dont come down to the s.a. show or houston show


----------



## Legions_moneymaker

bring all of AZ down to Texas


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@May 4 2006, 06:53 PM~5368404
> *Tony O how come u dont come down to the s.a. show or houston show
> *



I gots no $$ :tears:

I dunno man if I can I would love to make it out to one of those even if its just to go so I'll see whats crackin at that time and I may make it out :cheesy: Its just a long ass drive to make it out there though. I think SA is like 12 hours from me.


----------



## Legions_moneymaker

damn well i guess i will see u in vegas then


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@May 4 2006, 06:59 PM~5368422
> *damn well i guess i will see u in vegas then
> *


We'll definitely be in Vegas. AZ will be reppin 10x stronger with RO than we ever did with FK


----------



## TonyO

damn, no love no love. Its all good once we start recruiting more members up in here we'll make this topic off da hook :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Please pray for Jesse Prado and his family 

Our prayers are with you Jesse.


----------



## Mr JuleZ

WHAZZ KRACKIN TO ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 10 2006, 03:10 AM~5398723
> *WHAZZ KRACKIN TO ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pic would make for a perfect mural on someone's car :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER

TTT FOR THE HATERZ OUT THERE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2006, 05:19 PM~5398780
> *That pic would make for a perfect mural on someone's car :thumbsup:
> *


PUT IT ON YOUR BIKE


----------



## kustombuilder

wow.nice.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@May 12 2006, 10:31 AM~5415844
> *TTT FOR THE HATERZ OUT THERE
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM

just wanted to say what up peeps i'll be back around soon


----------



## PHXKSTM

sorry i missed the rollerz only party last night i had to help finish the cars and we were at the shop late

gene the mag spread on the bomb looks awesome i'll have to show it to you 

laterz i'll get on when i get on


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 13 2006, 12:37 PM~5421908
> *sorry i missed the rollerz only party last night i had to help finish the cars and we were at the shop late
> 
> gene the mag spread on the bomb looks awesome i'll have to show it to you
> 
> laterz  i'll get on when i get on
> *


Where did you see it at....Gene's car made MercedezXXX.com look good :0


----------



## LIL PHX

Where are all my Rollerz at? Who is going to be at the San Diego show?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 1 2006, 01:46 AM~5528171
> *Where are all my Rollerz at? Who is going to be at the San Diego show?
> *


Tombstone is put away for Vegas now but I might come out to see the show and get out of the 100 degree weather we be havin in June :cheesy:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

2006 Lowrider Trike of the Year..not just cause it reps RO but it has everything you could possibly look at points wise....


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Did I mention that the WORLD IS OURS!!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM

TTT


evryone four more weeks and i'll be back


----------



## LB ROLLER

tight shit.... hope to see you all at SAN DIEGO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 5 2006, 12:03 AM~5549770
> *Did I mention that the WORLD IS OURS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo man we need to get one of those for our club display :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ttt!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 10 2006, 04:05 PM~5584345
> *TTT
> evryone four more weeks and i'll be back
> *


Damn where the hell you been hidin? :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX

Hope to see all the Cali Rollerz out in full force next weekend!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

cool pic for all of yall rollerz


----------



## Mr JuleZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

:biggrin:


----------



## fabian




----------



## LIL PHX

Welcome to the fam Fabin! I guess i will meet you in November!!


----------



## RO-BC

whats up to my rollerz family sorry long time no talk just been hella busy with work and shit so whats crackin yall i might be seeing you guys at san diego if i am able to make it down there so holla at your boy pm or email me at [email protected]


----------



## LIL PHX

Taco what's up boy!!!


----------



## xplicit

uffin:


----------



## LB ROLLER

what up taco..


----------



## TonyO

:wave:

New page :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ

ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE


----------



## xplicit

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jun 20 2006, 10:51 AM~5638841
> *ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TACO hit a brotha up im in the Custom parts business heavy again so hit me up if you need some stuff done, and that goes for all the RO Family!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO

congrats to all the ROLLERZ...


----------



## xplicit

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Jun 26 2006, 03:04 PM~5671743
> *congrats to all the ROLLERZ...
> *


POST PICS OF THA BIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Arizona went out and did the damn thing:

Best Trike: X Trike
1st place Full Custom Trike: X Trike

1st place 20" Semi: Fantasy
Best Plating: Fantasy
Best Paint: Fantasy

2nd place 16: Original 16" Mini Stingray

2nd place 16" Radical: Wyatt's Revenge (Legions caught me sleepin  )

Most Bike Club Members: Rollerz Only with 16 entries :thumbsup:

Congrats to all the other Rollerz Rides. Next stop for the AZ Crew is Vegas


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Was that one chapter?If it was,nice!


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 27 2006, 05:52 PM~5679079
> *Was that one chapter?If it was,nice!
> *


YES IT WAS  

R.O ARIZONA KILLING THE BIKE CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 28 2006, 03:52 AM~5679079
> *Was that one chapter?If it was,nice!
> *


Yeah Fantasy was our biggest hitter. Didn't take sweeps but Best Plating and Best Paint are very hard to win











Then we had X Trike kill the trike class taking Best Trike










Gene had the 20" Radical class on lock down


----------



## TonyO

Throw in Wyatt's Revenge and we had a serious show going on :biggrin: Falling short to Lady Death but that's ok


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM

what up uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 3 2006, 10:20 PM~5709100
> *what up uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Damn man where you been at?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TONY!!! Send me some pics from the show in SD man what happen you didint make a CD for me yet?


----------



## Mr JuleZ

TTT


----------



## CYKO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

ttt for da family


----------



## socios b.c. prez

So what have you guys done lately?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 02:05 AM~5943033
> *So what have you guys done lately?
> *


Well LIL PHX and I went to the Lowrider Nationals and decided its not a show we'll ever go to again. The rest of the club went up to the Portland show.

For now we're just trying to get things done for Vegas. We're done with shows until then.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 10 2006, 04:12 PM~5943047
> *Well LIL PHX and I went to the Lowrider Nationals and decided its not a show we'll ever go to again.  The rest of the club went up to the Portland show.
> 
> For now we're just trying to get things done for Vegas.  We're done with shows until then.
> *


TONY-O GOT MAD CAUSE CREMATOR TOOK HIM OUT 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 11 2006, 02:25 AM~5943131
> *TONY-O GOT MAD CAUSE CREMATOR TOOK HIM OUT
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0
> *



Naw it ain't that its the phucked up organization of the show. We were both so pissed off that we had to move our bikes after we had spent 2 hours the previous morning setting up AND getting there at 5 AM just to be told there are NO indoor spots for bikes :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How many bikes are you taking to vegas?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 02:30 AM~5943157
> *How many bikes are you taking to vegas?
> *


Only 5 since they changed the rules AGAIN. Every bike has to qualify for Vegas, Originals, Milds, Semi custom.... At first it was just BOTY contenders that had to qualify, originals, etc. didn't have to  Otherwise I'd be taking more


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2006, 08:37 AM~5947790
> *Only 5 since they changed the rules AGAIN.  Every bike has to qualify for Vegas, Originals, Milds, Semi custom....  At first it was just BOTY contenders that had to qualify, originals, etc. didn't have to    Otherwise I'd be taking more
> *


So I guess, I can take my trike to the super show huh? How many bikes will be there from Rollerz Only all together?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 07:39 PM~5947806
> *So I guess, I can take my trike to the super show huh? How many bikes will be there from Rollerz Only all together?
> *


Yeah if you took it to any LRM show this year it qualified and you can take it. BUT if you sat on it all year and didn't take it to any shows, you didn't qualify and you can't take it 

I dunno yet how many bikes we'll be rolling with. As far as car club total we should have 700 members representing strong. Not all will have their vehicles though, some will be out just supporting the club.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2006, 08:42 AM~5947821
> *Yeah if you took it to any LRM show this year it qualified and you can take it.  BUT if you sat on it all year and didn't take it to any shows, you didn't qualify and you can't take it
> 
> I dunno yet how many bikes we'll be rolling with.  As far as car club total we should have 700 members representing strong.  Not all will have their vehicles though, some will be out just supporting the club.
> *


I guess Im not going to vegas then.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 07:45 PM~5947838
> *I guess Im not going to vegas then.
> *


Ya know you should call Martha at LRM and see what she says. I mean they've gone back and fourth on the subject. All I know is if you've taken the bike to a LRM show this year you can definitely take it to Vegas but if not then no but that story has changed so I really dunno. I'm going to try to call her today to find out myself.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 04:05 PM~5943033
> *So what have you guys done lately?
> *


More than you have!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You have that nice ass trike just sitting at home! What a damm shame!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 11 2006, 08:55 AM~5947917
> *More than you have!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You have that nice ass trike just sitting at home! What a damm shame!
> *


Tell me about it bro. Im just not capable of doing big thangs.


----------



## str8 outta denmark

WHAT'S UP ROLLERZ :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 11 2006, 08:32 PM~5948108
> *WHAT'S UP ROLLERZ :biggrin:
> *



whatup :wave:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2006, 07:33 PM~5948113
> *whatup  :wave:
> *


whats up tony.. whatcha up to these days?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 11 2006, 08:34 PM~5948123
> *whats up tony.. whatcha up to these days?
> 
> *


Just gettin ready for Vegas. The bike hauler is in the shop, trying to figure out what's wrong with it


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2006, 07:35 PM~5948126
> *Just gettin ready for Vegas.  The bike hauler is in the shop, trying to figure out what's wrong with it
> *


Shit man you gotta be ready for the super show , how many bikes does it take to start a chapter? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 11 2006, 08:37 PM~5948139
> *Shit man you gotta be ready for the super show , how many bikes does it take to start a chapter?  :biggrin:
> *


It only takes one but you gotta pay the chapter dues, etc. by yourself. You may want to talk to Troy to see if there's any chapters near your area you can join.


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2006, 07:40 PM~5948159
> *It only takes one but you gotta pay the chapter dues, etc. by yourself.  You may want to talk to Troy to see if there's any chapters near your area you can join.
> *


i dont think denmark has a chapter man  .. it sucks living here :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 11 2006, 09:47 AM~5948198
> *i dont think denmark has a chapter man   .. it sucks living here  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man, If I make your bike then its going to be a RO bike?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 08:50 PM~5948213
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Man, If I make your bike then its going to be a RO bike?
> *


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 07:50 PM~5948213
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Man, If I make your bike then its going to be a RO bike?
> *


well see :biggrin: :biggrin: .. anything can happen


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 11 2006, 09:57 AM~5948243
> *well see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  .. anything can happen
> *


 :biggrin: Maybe RO can shit it out there for you?


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 08:00 PM~5948259
> *:biggrin:  Maybe RO can shit it out there for you?
> *


Alright my english snapped right there :biggrin: :0 .. What are you saying Raul :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Oops. :biggrin: Maybe they can ship it out there for you. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 10:48 PM~5948743
> *Oops.  :biggrin:  Maybe they can ship it out there for you.  :dunno:
> *


Uh huh 

You're a funny guy :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I guess I typed it hella fast. :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

uffin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 09:50 PM~5948760
> *I guess I typed it hella fast.  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TonyO

TTT


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2006, 07:19 PM~5986564
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Aug 18 2006, 03:47 AM~5989748
> *
> *


Yo whatup man? :wave: Haven't seen you on here in a while.


----------



## AshTray83

what does a guy from australia have to do to join rollerz only???


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AshTray83_@Aug 19 2006, 12:14 AM~5999230
> *what does a guy from australia have to do to join rollerz only???
> *


CONTACT THE CEO TROY


----------



## AshTray83

whats the best way of doing that?


----------



## AshTray83

i am just checking out the web site. ill be back later, thanks guys


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT for my FAMILY!!!!


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz

hey guys and ladies out there........ dont know if you heard of me ...im the one that had the shortcake bike and the maroon 26" cruizer at houston........well anyway id like some info on the rollerz only club..........i took 2 bikes to houston but we are 16 strong with about 25 bikes in the lower rio grande valley area.......from street to full custom......... we were with the royal-teez club at one time but the car club chapter broke up.......so they threw the bike chapter out also....... if you have time to send me info pm the info.......thankz....


----------



## PHXKSTM

well i have missed a lot a lot has changed on my side 

nate i'm calling in the morning


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 21 2006, 10:28 PM~6015235
> *      hey guys and ladies out there........ dont know if you heard of me ...im the one that had the shortcake bike and the maroon 26" cruizer at houston........well anyway id like some info on the rollerz only club..........i took 2 bikes to houston but we are 16 strong with about 25 bikes in the lower rio grande valley area.......from street to full custom......... we were with the royal-teez club at one time but the car club chapter broke up.......so they threw the bike chapter out also....... if you have time to send me info pm the info.......thankz....
> *


I sent you a PM. :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

from the bakersfield nationals for the r.o. homiez


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 22 2006, 08:39 PM~6017517
> *from the bakersfield nationals for the r.o. homiez
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Thanks man. The show sucked ass but a few good things came out of it.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT

Wassup RollerZ!!! Hey been out the game for a while will shortly be back, just trying to get my life in order with somethings. Hope to see alot of you riders out at the 2007 Lowrider Magazine Miami Show. Hopefully will have some stuff done to bring out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 10 2006, 01:56 PM~6143164
> *TTT
> 
> Wassup RollerZ!!! Hey been out the game for a while will shortly be back, just trying to get my life in order with somethings. Hope to see alot of you riders out at the 2007 Lowrider Magazine Miami Show. Hopefully will have some stuff done to bring out.
> *


Where have you been bro?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## GrimReaper

SUP EVERYONE IM NEW TO THE FAM
JUST WANT TO SAY WATS UP TO EVERYONE


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up new homie!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 12 2006, 01:43 AM~6150878
> *SUP EVERYONE IM NEW TO THE FAM
> JUST WANT TO SAY WATS UP TO EVERYONE
> *


:worship: Welcome to the newest RO Bike club member :thumbsup:

He's also a TonyO recruit


----------



## GrimReaper

THANKS TONY :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS UP LIL PHX


----------



## GrimReaper

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TwistedRide666, 51gjr

SUP 51


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2006, 03:45 PM~6150890
> *:worship:  Welcome to the newest RO Bike club member :thumbsup:
> 
> He's also a TonyO recruit
> *


AND A KANDY SHOP CUSTOMER


----------



## GrimReaper

YUP ALSO SPONSERD BY KANDY SHOP CUSTOMES


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 11 2006, 06:32 PM~6151968
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TwistedRide666, 51gjr
> 
> SUP 51
> *


what's up TWISTEDE666 welcome to the big bad RO


----------



## GrimReaper

thanks man glad to b wit RO


----------



## azroller

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

hey az


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 11 2006, 06:43 PM~6150878
> *SUP EVERYONE IM NEW TO THE FAM
> JUST WANT TO SAY WATS UP TO EVERYONE
> *


 Congrats twisted your in good hands with Rollerz Only One of the best fams to be with.  ...........You coming up strong homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 11 2006, 03:43 PM~6150878
> *SUP EVERYONE IM NEW TO THE FAM
> JUST WANT TO SAY WATS UP TO EVERYONE
> *



Welcome to *R.O.* family brotha!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX

All Rollerz ready for Vegas!!! We should have a good bike turn out!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

sup everyone and thanks everyone and to u to bones


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 12 2006, 05:22 PM~6154906
> *All Rollerz ready for Vegas!!! We should have a good bike turn out!!!
> *


x9


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2006, 06:56 AM~6155036
> *x9
> *


  9 Bikes.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 07:33 PM~6155464
> *  9 Bikes.
> *


Unless peeps back out on us at the last minute like they always did in Finest Kreations 

Every damn year we started out with 12 to 15 bikes that were supposed to show and then what happens? People bail and we end up with LIL PHX and TonyO holding it down trying to doge the MoneyParts questions :guns:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2006, 08:34 AM~6155476
> *Unless peeps back out on us at the last minute like they always did in Finest Kreations
> 
> Every damn year we started out with 12 to 15 bikes that were supposed to show and then what happens?  People bail and we end up with LIL PHX and TonyO holding it down trying to doge the MoneyParts questions :guns:
> *


Crazy. You know what? Im just glad we dont have anymore "Legions vs. FK" topics.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 07:50 PM~6155570
> *Crazy. You know what? Im just glad we dont have anymore "Legions vs. FK" topics.
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX

Now it's going to be Rollerz and Nobility!!! :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup lil


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 12 2006, 10:39 PM~6156753
> *Now it's going to be Rollerz and Nobility!!!  :roflmao:
> *


Don't underestimate Legions fool! :twak: You're forgetting they still have quite a powerhouse with Wolverine, Woody, and Freddy bike just to name a few.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2006, 12:49 PM~6156777
> *Don't underestimate Legions fool!  :twak:  You're forgetting they still have quite a powerhouse with Wolverine, Woody, and Freddy bike just to name a few.
> *


Get off the nuts Tony!!! :uh:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 12 2006, 01:39 PM~6156753
> *Now it's going to be Rollerz and Nobility!!!  :roflmao:
> *



MAN.... HOW QUICKLY THEY FORGET......


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 10:50 AM~6155570
> *Crazy. You know what? Im just glad we dont have anymore "Legions vs. FK" topics.
> *


i was just about to ask if i could join?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Sep 12 2006, 11:01 PM~6156810-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN.... HOW QUICKLY THEY FORGET......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tru dat. See I know you guys are still out there :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2006, 11:04 PM~6156828
> *i was just about to ask if i could join?
> *



No man stay with Next Year Bike Club, we'll hook you up brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i guess


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 12 2006, 01:01 PM~6156810
> *MAN.... HOW QUICKLY THEY FORGET......
> *


No i didn't forget who got this whole game started Big Tex.The game just moved on.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 01:47 AM~6157755
> *No i didn't forget who got this whole game started Big Tex.The game just moved on.
> *


Wolverine will be busting out with another title this year man don't sell him short yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2006, 04:57 PM~6157791
> *Wolverine will be busting out with another title this year man don't sell him short yet.  :thumbsup:
> *


i think you got some brown stuff on your nose tony :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2006, 12:49 PM~6156777
> *Don't underestimate Legions fool!  :twak:  You're forgetting they still have quite a powerhouse with Wolverine, Woody, and Freddy bike just to name a few.
> *


INSIDE INFO FREDDY BIKE MIGHT BECOME ROLLERZ IN HOUSTON WHEN CHAPTER OPENS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 12 2006, 03:45 PM~6158005
> *INSIDE INFO FREDDY BIKE MIGHT BECOME ROLLERZ IN HOUSTON WHEN CHAPTER OPENS
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2006, 03:45 PM~6150890
> *:worship:   Welcome to the newest RO Bike club member :thumbsup:
> 
> He's also a TonyO recruit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

yup thanks again tonyo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Man, I cant wait to see big thangs at the super show. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 12 2006, 05:45 PM~6158005
> *INSIDE INFO FREDDY BIKE MIGHT BECOME ROLLERZ IN HOUSTON WHEN CHAPTER OPENS
> *



GOOD INSIDE INFO.......GUESS ALL THE BEGGING AND PROMISES MIGHT PAY OFF.....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2006, 02:45 AM~6158005
> *INSIDE INFO FREDDY BIKE MIGHT BECOME ROLLERZ IN HOUSTON WHEN CHAPTER OPENS
> *


Lets squash that rumor right now. Freddy is property of Legions que no? :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 06:42 AM~6161734
> *GOOD INSIDE INFO.......GUESS ALL THE BEGGING AND PROMISES MIGHT PAY OFF.....
> *


What do mean by that bro? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 04:42 PM~6161734
> *GOOD INSIDE INFO.......GUESS ALL THE BEGGING AND PROMISES MIGHT PAY OFF.....
> *


Yo man we don't beg or promise nobody nothin. We don't bribe them with shyt :twak:

TwistedRide666 did we beg you to join? Did we promise you anything? 

Nope, he wanted to be Rollerz. Little homie was asking me every other day "What do you think Troy will say? Is he cool?"


----------



## LIL PHX

I want to hear Big Tex response on this one!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

nope i wanted to b and just went and did wat ever i had to do to b wit rollerz there was nuttin promised to me or nuttin just a few people but in a good word for me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 13 2006, 05:28 PM~6161930
> *nope i wanted to b and just went and did wat ever i had to do to b wit rollerz there was nuttin promised to me or nuttin just a few people but in a good word for me
> *


And we're happy to have ya bro


----------



## GrimReaper

thanks im a b gettin the plaque soon to tony


----------



## LIL PHX

what's crazy cutty!!! how is yuma doing!!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 07:31 AM~6161942
> *what's crazy cutty!!! how is yuma doing!!!
> *



whats up? yuma isnt too bad right now. i was going to cut my back lawn, but i figured its only a matter of 10 minutes before it gets hot....lol

so i figured to hit up LIL.

when you guys headin out to vegas? i'll be leaving saturday morning at around 9AM.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 07:34 AM~6161961
> *whats up? yuma isnt too bad right now. i was going to cut my back lawn, but i figured its only a matter of 10 minutes before it gets hot....lol
> 
> so i figured to hit up LIL.
> 
> when you guys headin out to vegas? i'll be leaving saturday morning at around 9AM.
> *



We haven't even seen the sun out here in days.. its been gloomy and raining...


----------



## GrimReaper

im out everyone going to my next class


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 05:34 PM~6161961
> *whats up? yuma isnt too bad right now. i was going to cut my back lawn, but i figured its only a matter of 10 minutes before it gets hot....lol
> 
> so i figured to hit up LIL.
> 
> when you guys headin out to vegas? i'll be leaving saturday morning at around 9AM.
> *


Saturday morning at 9? You planning on making it to awards at least? :0 

I'm leaving Friday at 2AM. That's how I roll to Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 13 2006, 05:40 PM~6161988
> *We haven't even seen the sun out here in days.. its been gloomy and raining...
> 
> 
> *


Been rainy and gloomy out my way too this week. Monsoons keeping it wet and soggy right now


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 13 2006, 07:40 AM~6161988
> *We haven't even seen the sun out here in days.. its been gloomy and raining...
> 
> 
> *



I see the sun too much. :scrutinize: 

Next week, I'll be seein stars....LOL :0 :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 07:51 AM~6162031
> *Saturday  morning at 9?  You planning on making it to awards at least?  :0
> 
> I'm leaving Friday at 2AM.  That's how I roll to Vegas  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully. I'm off for a week starting Friday at 6PM. My wife and friends work, so maybe. I'm taking my car, so I might cruise it after the super show. :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 07:52 AM~6162040
> *
> Next week, I'll be seein stars....LOL  :0  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 13 2006, 08:09 AM~6162134
> *:scrutinize:
> *



TAZER training. :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex

I CAN'T SAY ABOUT ANY OTHER MEMBERS OF RO AND DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH RO....... JUST KNOW HOW THEY HAVE BEEN TRYING TO RECRUIT HIM FOR ABOUT A YEAR ALREADY.

I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE WAS TOLD THAT THERE WERE CARS THAT WERE READY TO BE PAINTED AND WOULD GO TO HIM IF HE WERE RO......SO BASICALLY COME WITH US AND WE SEND YOU WORK. I TOLD HIM STRAIGHT UP... IF THEY LIKED YOUR WORK WOULDN'T THEY TAKE IT TO YOU ANYWAY??

AS OF RIGHT NOW I WILL SAY FREDDY IS LEGIONS AND I HOPE HE STAYS THAT WAY... HE AND I STARTED IT DOWN HERE IN TEXAS...BUT I GUESS IF IT HAPPENS IT DOES..... WE ARE COOL EITHER WAY.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 06:15 PM~6162178
> *I CAN'T SAY ABOUT ANY OTHER MEMBERS OF RO AND DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH RO....... JUST KNOW HOW THEY HAVE BEEN TRYING TO RECRUIT HIM FOR ABOUT A YEAR ALREADY.
> 
> I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE WAS TOLD THAT THERE WERE CARS THAT WERE READY TO BE PAINTED AND WOULD GO TO HIM IF HE WERE RO......SO BASICALLY COME WITH US AND WE SEND YOU WORK.  I TOLD HIM STRAIGHT UP... IF THEY LIKED YOUR WORK WOULDN'T THEY TAKE IT TO YOU ANYWAY??
> 
> AS OF RIGHT NOW I WILL SAY FREDDY IS LEGIONS AND I HOPE HE STAYS THAT WAY... HE AND I STARTED IT DOWN HERE IN TEXAS...BUT I GUESS IF IT HAPPENS IT DOES..... WE ARE COOL EITHER WAY.
> *


I thought Candyman painted it? 

If Freddy bike did his own paint then yeah RO would give him business. You got to remember we got Candyman and SA TX Rollerz that paints out there as well and Candyman is one of the best painters out there. So I mean our peeps were busy taking all their rides to those two. So if Freddy is another painter coming onto the scene they would start going to him as well. 

Another thing is maybe RO has taken some things to him before but as a member he would be more exlusive of a painter. We're not saying Piss on everyone else but we try to use our own club members when we can and give business to them cuz we're fam ya know?


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 08:09 AM~6162142
> *TAZER training.  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 09:15 AM~6162178
> *I CAN'T SAY ABOUT ANY OTHER MEMBERS OF RO AND DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH RO....... JUST KNOW HOW THEY HAVE BEEN TRYING TO RECRUIT HIM FOR ABOUT A YEAR ALREADY.
> 
> I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE WAS TOLD THAT THERE WERE CARS THAT WERE READY TO BE PAINTED AND WOULD GO TO HIM IF HE WERE RO......SO BASICALLY COME WITH US AND WE SEND YOU WORK.  I TOLD HIM STRAIGHT UP... IF THEY LIKED YOUR WORK WOULDN'T THEY TAKE IT TO YOU ANYWAY??
> 
> AS OF RIGHT NOW I WILL SAY FREDDY IS LEGIONS AND I HOPE HE STAYS THAT WAY... HE AND I STARTED IT DOWN HERE IN TEXAS...BUT I GUESS IF IT HAPPENS IT DOES..... WE ARE COOL EITHER WAY.
> *


  :tongue: :wave:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 13 2006, 08:19 AM~6162202
> *:0  :guns:
> *


vegasss


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 09:16 AM~6162186
> *I thought Candyman painted it?
> 
> If Freddy bike did his own paint then yeah RO would give him business.  You got to remember we got Candyman and SA TX Rollerz that paints out there as well and Candyman is one of the best painters out there.  So I mean our peeps were busy taking all their rides to those two.  So if Freddy is another painter coming onto the scene they would start going to him as well.
> 
> Another thing is maybe RO has taken some things to him before but as a member he would be more exlusive of a painter.  We're not saying Piss on everyone else but we try to use our own club members when we can and give business to them cuz we're fam ya know?
> *


 

HE PAINTED HIS OWN STUFF. BUT WHAT I AM SAYING IS I THINK IT WAS WEAK TO TRY TO GET SOMEONE IN A CLUB BY PROMISING THEM BUSINESS. IF YOU LIKE THE PERSON'S WORK THEN TAKE THE WORK TO HIM. WHETHER OR NOT HE IS IN THE CLUB SHOULDN'T MATTER.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 06:34 PM~6162333
> *HE PAINTED HIS OWN STUFF.  BUT WHAT I AM SAYING IS I THINK IT WAS WEAK TO TRY TO GET SOMEONE IN A CLUB BY PROMISING THEM BUSINESS.  IF YOU LIKE THE PERSON'S WORK THEN TAKE THE WORK TO HIM.  WHETHER OR NOT HE IS IN THE CLUB SHOULDN'T MATTER.
> *


I'm sure they've probably taken him stuff before but I dont think its promising him work or begging him or nothin ya know?

Oh well whatever happens happens I guess.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is candyman the guy who paints everything red?


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 08:23 AM~6162233
> *vegasss
> *



:biggrin: 

You getting ready for some Coronas???


----------



## rag-4




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 06:45 PM~6162438
> *Is candyman the guy who paints everything red?
> *


He's known for his red and orange paint jobs but he'll paint any color you want :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 07:54 AM~6162476
> *He's known for his red and orange paint jobs but he'll paint any color you want  :cheesy:
> *


as long as the color is red?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 06:55 PM~6162485
> *as long as the color is red?
> *


yeah he can do 30 different shades  


J/K :roflmao: I'm gonna have to find some samples of other colors he's done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 07:15 AM~6162178
> *I CAN'T SAY ABOUT ANY OTHER MEMBERS OF RO AND DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH RO....... JUST KNOW HOW THEY HAVE BEEN TRYING TO RECRUIT HIM FOR ABOUT A YEAR ALREADY.
> 
> I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE WAS TOLD THAT THERE WERE CARS THAT WERE READY TO BE PAINTED AND WOULD GO TO HIM IF HE WERE RO......SO BASICALLY COME WITH US AND WE SEND YOU WORK.  I TOLD HIM STRAIGHT UP... IF THEY LIKED YOUR WORK WOULDN'T THEY TAKE IT TO YOU ANYWAY??
> 
> AS OF RIGHT NOW I WILL SAY FREDDY IS LEGIONS AND I HOPE HE STAYS THAT WAY... HE AND I STARTED IT DOWN HERE IN TEXAS...BUT I GUESS IF IT HAPPENS IT DOES..... WE ARE COOL EITHER WAY.
> *


When someone decides to leave our club, we look at it this way. It basiclly means that the guy isnt really down with your club or the way you do things. Hes not happy for some reason. Your club doesnt need people like that so for someone to leave like that only makes your club stronger. Get rid of your weak links.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 10:03 AM~6162538
> *When someone decides to leave our club, we look at it this way. It basiclly means that the guy isnt really down with your club or the way you do things. Hes not happy for some reason. Your club doesnt need people like that so for someone to leave like that only makes your club stronger. Get rid of your weak links.
> *



I HAVE TALKED TO HIM ABOUT THIS. HE HAS TOLD ME THAT THEY HAVE TRIED BEFORE. WE WERE TALKING IN HOUSTON WHEN RO WAS TRYING TO GET HIM TO GO TO THEIR MEETING....

I TOLD HIM IT IS UP TO HIM... WE WILL BE COOL EITHER WAY.... JUST THAT IN MY OPINION IT IS WEAK TO TRY TO GO AFTER OTHER CLUBS' MEMBERS. IF THEY GO UP TO YOU THEN THAT IS DIFFERENT... BUT TO TRY TO THEM TO GET WITH YOU BY PROMISES OF WORK..... JUST WEAK.

LIKE I SAID BEFORE.... IT IS BETTER TO BUILD WITHIN A CLUB AND BE THE BEST....EASY TO GO PICK THE BEST TO JOIN ONCE THEY ARE UP THERE ALREADY....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 07:10 PM~6162613
> *I HAVE TALKED TO HIM ABOUT THIS.  HE HAS TOLD ME THAT THEY HAVE TRIED BEFORE.  WE WERE TALKING IN HOUSTON WHEN RO WAS TRYING TO GET HIM TO GO TO THEIR MEETING....
> 
> I TOLD HIM IT IS UP TO HIM... WE WILL BE COOL EITHER WAY.... JUST THAT IN MY OPINION IT IS WEAK TO TRY TO GO AFTER OTHER CLUBS' MEMBERS.  IF THEY GO UP TO YOU THEN THAT IS DIFFERENT... BUT TO TRY TO THEM TO GET WITH YOU BY PROMISES OF WORK..... JUST WEAK.
> 
> LIKE I SAID BEFORE.... IT IS BETTER TO BUILD WITHIN A CLUB AND BE THE BEST....EASY TO GO PICK THE BEST TO JOIN ONCE THEY ARE UP THERE ALREADY....
> *


If homeboy was truely happy he'd stay Legions. If he's unhappy he's gonna leave that's how it is. Maybe he don't agree with something Legions has to offer, maybe he wants to be with the best club out there and be part of the Club of the Year when they give it to us. Who knows. There's two sides of the coin though cuz I've spoken to peeps who were thinking about leaving their club and they ended up staying, cool wit me. I ain't gonna beg and promise peeps things when I recruit. I just tell them straight up how it is in our club and if you like it cool, and if not then no hard feelings.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 10:17 AM~6162679
> *If homeboy was truely happy he'd stay Legions.  If he's unhappy he's gonna leave that's how it is.  Maybe he don't agree with something Legions has to offer, maybe he wants to be with the best club out there and be part of the Club of the Year when they give it to us.  Who knows.  There's two sides of the coin though cuz I've spoken to peeps who were thinking about leaving their club and they ended up staying, cool wit me.  I ain't gonna beg and promise peeps things when I recruit.  I just tell them straight up how it is in our club and if you like it cool, and if not then no hard feelings.
> *



YOU MIGHT BE RIGHT. BUT IF YOU ARE ALWAYS ASKED AND HAVE PROMISES MADE TO YOU.....IT BECOMES... STAY WITH A CLUB OR MAKE MONEY FOR THE FAMILY....... NOW IT IS ON A DIFFERENT LEVEL.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 07:34 AM~6161961
> *whats up? yuma isnt too bad right now. i was going to cut my back lawn, but i figured its only a matter of 10 minutes before it gets hot....lol
> 
> so i figured to hit up LIL.
> 
> when you guys headin out to vegas? i'll be leaving saturday morning at around 9AM.
> *


Me & Gene and some of the guys for Dallas are leaving at 2am on fri!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 08:54 AM~6163087
> *Me & Gene and some of the guys for Dallas are leaving at 2am on fri!!
> *


No wonder you guys showed up late last time. :roflmao: Im leaving thursday night. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 07:54 PM~6163087
> *Me & Gene and some of the guys for Dallas are leaving at 2am on fri!!
> *


Dallas?


----------



## BigTex

SO HOW MANY YOU GOT GOING TO VEGAS??

ANY TITLE CONTENDERS??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 11:05 AM~6164211
> *SO HOW MANY YOU GOT GOING TO VEGAS??
> 
> ANY TITLE CONTENDERS??
> *


There taking 9 bikes but I dont know how many of them are going to flake. 





























:0 j/p :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 09:15 AM~6162178
> *I CAN'T SAY ABOUT ANY OTHER MEMBERS OF RO AND DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH RO....... JUST KNOW HOW THEY HAVE BEEN TRYING TO RECRUIT HIM FOR ABOUT A YEAR ALREADY.
> 
> I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE WAS TOLD THAT THERE WERE CARS THAT WERE READY TO BE PAINTED AND WOULD GO TO HIM IF HE WERE RO......SO BASICALLY COME WITH US AND WE SEND YOU WORK.  I TOLD HIM STRAIGHT UP... IF THEY LIKED YOUR WORK WOULDN'T THEY TAKE IT TO YOU ANYWAY??
> 
> AS OF RIGHT NOW I WILL SAY FREDDY IS LEGIONS AND I HOPE HE STAYS THAT WAY... HE AND I STARTED IT DOWN HERE IN TEXAS...BUT I GUESS IF IT HAPPENS IT DOES..... WE ARE COOL EITHER WAY.
> *


damn, i'm gonna say something that has been on my mind for a long time now but i never said anything. naw, nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 09:45 AM~6162438
> *Is candyman the guy who paints everything red?
> *


yep, i thought it was just me :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 10:10 AM~6162613
> *I HAVE TALKED TO HIM ABOUT THIS.  HE HAS TOLD ME THAT THEY HAVE TRIED BEFORE.  WE WERE TALKING IN HOUSTON WHEN RO WAS TRYING TO GET HIM TO GO TO THEIR MEETING....
> 
> I TOLD HIM IT IS UP TO HIM... WE WILL BE COOL EITHER WAY.... EASY TO GO PICK THE BEST TO JOIN ONCE THEY ARE UP THERE ALREADY....*



i wonder if tony's ears are burning right about now, :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 10:05 PM~6164211
> *SO HOW MANY YOU GOT GOING TO VEGAS??
> 
> ANY TITLE CONTENDERS??
> *


9 for now that i know of but you never know. Game Over could be bringing his daughter's "Lil Nemo" bike out, Troy's son could be bringing his out. We qualified enough bikes, now if they come out is another thing. We don't keep in contact with all the bike owners as much as when we were Finest Kreations because now its a mixture of car owners who built bikes for their kids instead of guys who built their bike strictly to go out and bust hard.

Don't think we got any contenders this year, our champs from last year are retired now sitting back in the nursing home grabbin some nurse ass :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2006, 11:34 AM~6164543
> *damn, i'm gonna say something that has been on my mind for a long time now but i never said anything.  naw, nevermind :biggrin:
> *


Say it. You are amoungst friends here.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 10:48 PM~6164675
> *Say it. You are amoungst friends here.
> *


x2


----------



## BigTex

I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING TO HURT ANYONE OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT....

LIKE I SAID I HAVE NEVER HAD PROBLEMS WITH RO .....


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 12:05 PM~6164211
> *SO HOW MANY YOU GOT GOING TO VEGAS??
> 
> ANY TITLE CONTENDERS??
> *


We might have a couple? Who knows?


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 01:54 PM~6164739
> *We might have a couple? Who knows?
> *


WELL I KNOW THE XTRIKE IS UP THERE FOR TRIKE OF THE YEAR.... SINCE HE HAS PLACED SWEEPSTAKES BEFORE....


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 01:48 PM~6164675
> *Say it. You are amoungst friends here.
> *


i forgot :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 10:55 PM~6164755
> *WELL I KNOW THE XTRIKE IS UP THERE FOR TRIKE OF THE YEAR.... SINCE HE HAS PLACED SWEEPSTAKES BEFORE....
> *


X trike is our flagship this year. 

Best Trike - PHX

Best Trike - San Bernardino

Best Trike - San Diego

Best Trike - Lowrider Nationals


The whole bike club part of RO is riding on the shoulders of X Trike to place for sweeps in Vegas


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 12:54 PM~6164737
> *I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING TO HURT ANYONE OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT....
> 
> LIKE I SAID I HAVE NEVER HAD PROBLEMS WITH RO .....
> *


I can only talk for myself, I have no problems with any builder or any club to me it's a sport and every person will have something to say about there club,bike or trike and the people in the club.This is not life or death for me, on the other hand TonyO may look at it diffrent.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 01:59 PM~6164791
> *I can only talk for myself, I have no problems with any builder or any club to me it's a sport and every person will have something to say about there club,bike or trike and the people in the club.This is not life or death for me, on the other hand TonyO may look at it diffrent.*


 :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 10:59 PM~6164791
> *I can only talk for myself, I have no problems with any builder or any club to me it's a sport and every person will have something to say about there club,bike or trike and the people in the club.This is not life or death for me, on the other hand TonyO may look at it diffrent.
> *


:around: This IS my life man. I read, study, try to meet new builders, find out how they did this or that... If I didn't have to work for a living I'd make a career out of researching bikes :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 02:02 PM~6164809
> *:around:  This IS my life man.  I read, study, try to meet new builders, find out how they did this or that...  If I didn't have to work for a living I'd make a career out of researching bikes  :cheesy:
> *



and you still pay people to do it for you, :roflmao: if you need help in putting a tube in the tire, let me know and i will do a step by step tutorial for you ok


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2006, 11:05 PM~6164848
> *and you still pay people to do it for you, :roflmao:  if you need help in putting a tube in the tire, let me know and i will do a step by step tutorial for you ok
> *


You got it dude :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 02:07 PM~6164871
> *You got it dude :thumbsup:
> *


i agree with you about the other half of that statement


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 12:02 PM~6164809
> *:around:  This IS my life man.  I read, study, try to meet new builders, find out how they did this or that...  If I didn't have to work for a living I'd make a career out of researching bikes  :cheesy:
> *


You didnt try to meet me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 11:59 AM~6164790
> *X trike is our flagship this year.
> 
> Best Trike -  PHX
> 
> Best Trike - San Bernardino
> 
> Best Trike - San Diego
> 
> Best Trike - Lowrider Nationals
> The whole bike club part of RO is riding on the shoulders of X Trike to place for sweeps in Vegas
> 
> 
> *


No pressure. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 02:02 PM~6164809
> *:around:  This IS my life man.  I read, study, try to meet new builders, find out how they did this or that...  If I didn't have to work for a living I'd make a career out of researching bikes  :cheesy:
> *



I NOMINATE TONYO FOR OFFICIAL LIL HISTORIAN ON LOWRIDER BIKES...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 11:12 PM~6164941
> *No pressure.  :biggrin:
> *


Tru dat, only everything we've done all year is riding on your shoulders LIL PHX good luck with that bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 13 2006, 11:11 PM~6164931-->
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt try to meet me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but I did last year in Vegas though
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 11:18 PM~6165013
> *I NOMINATE TONYO FOR OFFICIAL LIL HISTORIAN ON LOWRIDER BIKES...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup ROLERZ


----------



## $BX'S ROLLER$

suo everyone this is twisted just made a new name still got my old one


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by $BX'S ROLLER$_@Sep 14 2006, 12:39 AM~6165615
> *suo everyone this is twisted just made a new name still got my old one
> *


Uh huh so you can look at the Puras Nalgas and Hot Latinas topic in Off Topic :nono:


----------



## GrimReaper

lol naw i dont do that


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 14 2006, 01:29 AM~6165891
> *lol naw i dont do that
> *


You did it so you could add more votes to polls up in here :cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper

naw i made one to rep rollerz


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 01:12 PM~6164941
> *No pressure.  :biggrin:
> *


No shit!!!! :ugh: I will hate seeing TonyO next years tour when i leave the bikes and move on to cars. Good luck Biter!!


----------



## LIL PHX

how you doing toyshopcustoms! :wave:


----------



## toyshopcustoms

I'm just great!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX

What's all the Rollerz down there!!!


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up B!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 01:48 AM~6166030
> *No shit!!!! :ugh: I will hate seeing TonyO next years tour when i leave the bikes and move on to cars. Good luck Biter!!
> *


Stop clownin fool you know you're gonna stay with the bikes for your kids :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

Nope!!! Sorry dogg we are both moving to the cars.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 13 2006, 03:51 PM~6166050
> *I'm just great!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


All most ready for the show?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 01:56 AM~6166096
> *Nope!!! Sorry dogg we are both moving to the cars.
> *


I'm gonna be the only one in AZ with a bike now? :tears: Hopefully homeboy with that Tangerine bike will help me out :happysad:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 03:57 PM~6166108
> *I'm gonna be the only one in AZ with a bike now?  :tears:   Hopefully homeboy with that Tangerine bike will help me out :happysad:
> *


You don't need help!! You have 15,000 bikes you have it coverd!~!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 01:59 AM~6166135
> *You don't need help!! You have 15,000 bikes you have it coverd!~!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but I need a setup crew :tears:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 04:00 PM~6166152
> *Yeah but I need a setup crew :tears:
> *


I told you Home Depot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 03:53 PM~6166075
> *What's up B!!!
> *


CHILLIN :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 13 2006, 08:15 AM~6162178
> *I CAN'T SAY ABOUT ANY OTHER MEMBERS OF RO AND DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH RO....... JUST KNOW HOW THEY HAVE BEEN TRYING TO RECRUIT HIM FOR ABOUT A YEAR ALREADY.
> 
> I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE WAS TOLD THAT THERE WERE CARS THAT WERE READY TO BE PAINTED AND WOULD GO TO HIM IF HE WERE RO......SO BASICALLY COME WITH US AND WE SEND YOU WORK.  I TOLD HIM STRAIGHT UP... IF THEY LIKED YOUR WORK WOULDN'T THEY TAKE IT TO YOU ANYWAY??
> 
> AS OF RIGHT NOW I WILL SAY FREDDY IS LEGIONS AND I HOPE HE STAYS THAT WAY... HE AND I STARTED IT DOWN HERE IN TEXAS...BUT I GUESS IF IT HAPPENS IT DOES..... WE ARE COOL EITHER WAY.
> *


THE PERSON WHO TOLD ME THIS INFO ALSO TOLD ME HE WAS BS ING SO IM SORRY FOR MAKING WAVES.


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 13 2006, 08:46 AM~6162454
> *:biggrin:
> 
> You getting ready for some Coronas???
> *




gettin ready to cruise... :cheesy: 

im takin my homie and his wife. my wife is rollin too. :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 03:45 AM~6169626
> *gettin ready to cruise...  :cheesy: *


You mean up and down the trailer??? :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 02:02 AM~6166175
> *I told you Home Depot!!! :biggrin:
> *


Naw man I'm depressed now for real :tears:

There ain't nobody out there in AZ as down with going to shows with me


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 09:38 AM~6170677
> *Naw man I'm depressed now for real :tears:
> 
> There ain't nobody out there in AZ as down with going to shows with me
> *



MOVE TO TEXAS.... THEN I WILL GO WITH YOU TO SHOWS...


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 14 2006, 09:44 AM~6171384
> *MOVE TO TEXAS.... THEN I WILL GO WITH YOU TO SHOWS...
> *


Man he won't move to Phoenix let alone Texas!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 08:02 PM~6171556
> *Man he won't move to Phoenix let alone Texas!!!
> *


Tru dat.

Damn I feel like I'm gonna be on my own again


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 09:03 AM~6171569
> *Tru dat.
> 
> Damn I feel like I'm gonna be on my own again
> *


Im not trying to be fucked up or anything but arnt you used to that?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 08:08 PM~6171606
> *Im not trying to be fucked up or anything but arnt you used to that?
> *


Yeah I know I was the only one repping FK at SuperShow for like 3 years in a row but its better when you got someone to go with you to shows and now he's moving on to cars again 

I mean I know we'll have 700 members out there but LIL PHX is the only other bike owner in AZ Rollerz that is as down as I am at going to shows.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 09:15 AM~6171675
> *Yeah I know I was the only one repping FK at SuperShow for like 3 years in a row but its better when you got someone to go with you to shows and now he's moving on to cars again
> 
> I mean I know we'll have 700 members out there but LIL PHX is the only other bike owner in AZ Rollerz that is as down as I am at going to shows.
> *


Thats exactly why I never liked FK or any club like it. I got my real homies with me at the shows. I have never been to a show by myself.  

I wouldnt like it if I couldnt go to my friends house and help him with his bike or do different shit like that.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 08:20 PM~6171745
> *Thats exactly why I never liked FK or any club like it. I got my real homies with me at the shows. I have never been to a show by myself.
> 
> I wouldnt like it if I couldnt go to my friends house and help him with his bike or do different shit like that.
> *


Yeah exactly. I was so fed up with all these people that said they'd go and they never showed. I couldn't drag Fantasy bike owner or MortalKombat go to out to Vegas. They weren't down like Lil PHX is to go out of state so I had to do it alone.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 10:23 AM~6171780
> *Yeah exactly.  I was so fed up with all these people that said they'd go and they never showed.  I couldn't drag Fantasy bike owner or MortalKombat go to out to Vegas.  They weren't down like Lil PHX is to go out of state so I had to do it alone.
> *


I still be at the shows man! It's not like i am going to leave you hanging your my VP right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

Lets just get ready for vegas! We have alot to PROVE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 10:54 PM~6173206
> *I still be at the shows man! It's not like i am going to leave you hanging your my VP right!!! :biggrin:
> *


Here's an idea: Take X Trike out to long distance shows like Portland, Denver, SA, or whatever and roll the car at PHX, SD, Vegas.... Split the car and bike :cheesy: 

Yeah man don't split out on me like dat cuz you know i'm just getting started


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 12:56 PM~6173227
> *Here's an idea:  Take X Trike out to long distance shows like Portland, Denver, SA, or whatever and roll the car at PHX, SD, Vegas....  Split the car and bike  :cheesy:
> 
> Yeah man don't split out on me like dat cuz you know i'm just getting started
> *


We will see? I am on mission for next year!!! With the car for all you smart ass people!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 10:59 PM~6173259
> *We will see? I am on mission for next year!!! With the car for all you smart ass people!!
> *


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 10:15 AM~6171675
> *Yeah I know I was the only one repping FK at SuperShow for like 3 years in a row but its better when you got someone to go with you to shows and now he's moving on to cars again
> 
> I mean I know we'll have 700 members out there but LIL PHX is the only other bike owner in AZ Rollerz that is as down as I am at going to shows.
> *


Lives :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 14 2006, 11:23 PM~6173524
> *Lives  :0
> *


Huh? :dunno:


----------



## BigTex

TONYO YOU ARE WITH ROLLERZ...... YOU WILL NEVER BE ALONE.....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 15 2006, 12:37 AM~6174112
> *TONYO YOU ARE WITH ROLLERZ...... YOU WILL NEVER BE ALONE.....
> *


Tru dat I'll never be alone at a show again but its comforting when you got peeps in your own state ya know? Right now we don't have a lot of members in AZ


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 14 2006, 07:11 AM~6170124
> *You mean up and down the trailer??? :0
> *


na man, im driving my chevy down there. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

hey tony i might make the SS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 15 2006, 01:35 AM~6174669
> *hey tony i might make the SS
> *


Cool man. I'll need help unloading and setting up. I dont think I'm gonna trust any shiesty fools from Home Depot with my shyt :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Man, your going to make him work?


----------



## GrimReaper

lol if we get the money me and my momz may go


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 02:41 PM~6174141
> *Tru dat I'll never be alone at a show again but its comforting when you got peeps in your own state ya know?  Right now we don't have a lot of members in AZ
> *



remember i was solo for years repping rollerz. the only year i miss [this year], everyone shows up. it doesnt really bother me though. 

i hit up a lot of local shows by myself. i hang out with pretty much everyone here, and all the clubs here. i have a different plaque, but hang out with everyone.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 15 2006, 01:37 AM~6174700
> *lol if we get the money me and my momz may go
> *


Cool, another set of hands to help unload and setup. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

When is this going to be updated?

http://www.rollerzonlylrb.com/


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2006, 01:42 AM~6174746
> *When is this going to be updated?
> 
> http://www.rollerzonlylrb.com/
> *


I'm actually in charge of that now and I'll be working on trying to get it up before SuperShow.


----------



## GrimReaper

so u got 18 days to have it up


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 15 2006, 01:54 AM~6174849
> *so u got 18 days to have it up
> *


damn it :burn:


----------



## GrimReaper

lol


----------



## GrimReaper

sup ROLLERZ


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 03:34 PM~6174663
> *na man, im driving my chevy down there.  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 03:43 PM~6174758
> *I'm actually in charge of that now and I'll be working on trying to get it up before SuperShow.
> *


Get to work on that shit Tony!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 18 2006, 05:31 PM~6195540
> *Get to work on that shit Tony!!
> *


I'm tryin man. I gotta figure out where everything is at.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2006, 08:15 AM~6195792
> *I'm tryin man.  I gotta figure out where everything is at.
> *


Tony you get it done yet!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

wats new ROLLERZ


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 19 2006, 10:41 PM~6204336
> *Tony you get it done yet!!!!
> *


Not done yet, what do you think I'll be doing Friday night when I get into town? I'll be bustin butt at the Stratosphere's gift shop using their Internet cafe


----------



## GrimReaper

sup tony i wanted to ask u who ndo i talk to bout getin a password for the site


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 20 2006, 12:05 AM~6204743
> *sup tony i wanted to ask u who ndo i talk to bout getin a password for the site
> *


Only the webmasters can get in there to upload and edit bro. That's just Manny and me and we ain't giving it out


----------



## GrimReaper

oo members dont go in


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 20 2006, 12:09 AM~6204780
> *oo members dont go in
> *


http://www.rollerzonly.com There is no "members only" section, you see what the public sees.


----------



## GrimReaper

ooooook ok


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 19 2006, 02:09 PM~6204780
> *oo members dont go in
> *


Are you going to vegas?


----------



## GrimReaper

nope cant make it this year ima try for next i might have one bike done by then if all gos well


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 20 2006, 02:23 AM~6205535
> *nope cant make it this year ima try for next i might have one bike done by then if all gos well
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 07:58 AM~6209591
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 20 2006, 06:25 PM~6209807
> *:dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

i forgot.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 08:40 AM~6209927
> *i forgot.
> *


Are you going to show?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2006, 07:48 PM~6210335
> *Are you going to show?
> *


Check your email yo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2006, 08:48 AM~6210335
> *Are you going to show?
> *


what?


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 10:26 AM~6210563
> *what?
> *


Are you going to show your trike?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2006, 10:56 PM~6211530
> *Are you going to show your trike?
> *


Check your email AND PM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 20 2006, 11:56 AM~6211530
> *Are you going to show your trike?
> *


In vegas? Im not sure. I need someone to help me drive and my homie might not be able to go. And i kinda pre reg'ed to late so I have to see if what happens with that.


----------



## TonyO

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *RO.LIFER*

Whats up brotha?


----------



## GrimReaper

sup ROLLERZ


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 11:00 PM~6211557
> *In vegas? Im not sure. I need someone to help me drive and my homie might not be able to go. And i kinda pre reg'ed to late so I have to see if what happens with that.
> *



*sniff* *sniff* I smell some nasty BS up in here :barf:

You know you're taking the trike don't be trippin


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 07:00 AM~6216897
> **sniff*  *sniff*  I smell some nasty BS up in here :barf:
> 
> You know you're taking the trike don't be trippin
> *


Theres no need for me to lie about anything. You will see when Im not there.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 06:30 PM~6217020
> *Theres no need for me to lie about anything. You will see when Im not there.
> *


:tears: Come on man you know you want the rematch against Professor X :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey tony, what's happening brotha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 07:47 AM~6217103
> *:tears:  Come on man you know you want the rematch against Professor X  :biggrin:
> *


Rematch?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 21 2006, 07:10 PM~6217241
> *hey tony, what's happening brotha
> *


Nada mucho :wave:

Just waiting, 2 more weeks :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

popped out of no where :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 07:12 PM~6217247
> *Rematch?
> *


From last year's show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 08:18 AM~6217287
> *From last year's show
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 08:47 AM~6217103
> *:tears:  Come on man you know you want the rematch against Professor X  :biggrin:
> *


Tony likes to start stuff! :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 21 2006, 07:46 PM~6217422
> *Tony likes to start stuff! :uh:
> *


Check your email yo.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 21 2006, 10:46 AM~6217422
> *Tony likes to start stuff! :uh:
> *


Tony the Instigator :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 21 2006, 07:54 PM~6217465
> *Tony the Instigator :0
> *


:nono:


----------



## GrimReaper

suo tony


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 07:00 AM~6216897
> **sniff*  *sniff*  I smell some nasty BS up in here :barf:
> 
> You know you're taking the trike don't be trippin
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 22 2006, 09:20 AM~6221985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I try to tell my girl that all the time but she just gives me a pissy look


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2006, 07:53 AM~6223354
> *I try to tell my girl that all the time but she just gives me a pissy look
> *


You better watch out Tony she is bigger then you!!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 07:38 PM~6223909
> *You better watch out Tony she is bigger then you!!!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just got the call from LRM. There sending back my application cause I sent it too late. See you guys next year.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2006, 08:08 PM~6224083
> *I just got the call from LRM. There sending back my application cause I sent it too late. See you guys next year.
> *


f*** a duck 


Damn it :tears: That pisses me off, you need to yell at them :angry:

How about if I call and offer them LIL PHX's slot? we can put him in the isle or something :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lol, Nah its alright. They told me i can still show up on sunday and try to get in that way but fuck that. I rather wait till next year.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2006, 08:13 PM~6224105
> *lol, Nah its alright. They told me i can still show up on sunday and try to get in that way but fuck that. I rather wait till next year.
> *


Yeah it is not even worth it to try and get in on a crap shoot like that, you'd have better luck hitting it big in the casino 

All the damn gas and hassle to go down and then you can't even get in 

Trust me dude if I had extra spaces I'd give you one of mine but I need all the space I have right now for my originals


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2006, 11:26 AM~6224163
> *Yeah it is not even worth it to try and get in on a crap shoot like that, you'd have better luck hitting it big in the casino
> 
> All the damn gas and hassle to go down and then you can't even get in
> 
> Trust me dude if I had extra spaces I'd give you one of mine but I need all the space I have right now for my originals
> *



YEAH..... YOU NEED TO MAKE SURE YOU HAVE MY WRISTBANDS..... :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup lil phx


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 22 2006, 08:30 PM~6224185
> *YEAH..... YOU NEED TO MAKE SURE YOU HAVE MY WRISTBANDS..... :biggrin:
> *


Wristbands wristbands, everyone wants a wristband :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2006, 10:11 AM~6224097
> *f*** a duck
> Damn it  :tears:  That pisses me off, you need to yell at them  :angry:
> 
> How about if I call and offer them LIL PHX's slot?  we can put him in the isle or something  :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :cheesy:
> *


Tony why don't you give up one of your 9 spots to him since you are licking his dick anyway! :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 11:00 PM~6240949
> *Tony why don't you give up one of your 9 spots to him since you are licking his dick anyway! :dunno:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 11:00 PM~6240949
> *Tony why don't you give up one of your 9 spots to him since you are licking his dick anyway! :dunno:
> *


Don't be letting the cat out of the bag too early now. Besides that you know I only got 5 spots


----------



## RO-BC

what the fuck, licking dick???? tony you holding out on me bro lol j/k. hey tex you can waite for your bands lol im gettin mine first lol so whats new with everyone nutin much same old shit anyways did you guys here the news lately about lowrider vegas show--------> well let me tell ya whats goin on in case yall didnt know (exclude members) the vegas show aint called the vegas super show no more its called the rollerz only super show. thats right ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW. ok im bored we all figured that out now im out L8


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 26 2006, 04:08 AM~6242996
> *what the fuck, licking dick???? tony you holding out on me bro lol j/k. hey tex you can waite for your bands lol im gettin mine first lol so whats new with everyone nutin much same old shit anyways did you guys here the news lately about lowrider vegas show--------> well let me tell ya whats goin on in case yall didnt know (exclude members) the vegas show aint called the vegas super show no more its called the rollerz only super show. thats right ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW. ok im bored we all figured that out now im out L8
> *


Notice this was posted in the RO topic so we're allowed to talk about that in our own topic


----------



## RO-BC

lol well i guess


----------



## GrimReaper

taco can u send me a list of te parts u got


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 27 2006, 12:47 AM~6249138
> *lol well i guess
> *


Trust me dude a lot of people in here are tired of hearing "Rollerz Only" this and that. They think we are so conceded that we think we're the only club out there and don't recognize anyone else :uh: 


Personally I have respect and love for every club out there. Socios, Santana, Jokers, Oldies, UCE, Brown Impressions.......... Everyone out there doing your thing :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2006, 02:53 PM~6249194
> *Trust me dude a lot of people in here are tired of hearing "Rollerz Only"  this and that.  They think we are so conceded that we think we're the only club out there and don't recognize anyone else  :uh:
> Personally I have respect and love for every club out there.  Socios, Santana, Jokers, Oldies, UCE, Brown Impressions..........  Everyone out there doing your thing :thumbsup:
> *


WAT ABOUT US TONY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2006, 01:53 PM~6249194
> *Trust me dude a lot of people in here are tired of hearing "Rollerz Only"  this and that.  They think we are so conceded that we think we're the only club out there and don't recognize anyone else  :uh:
> Personally I have respect and love for every club out there.  Socios, Santana, Jokers, Oldies, UCE, Brown Impressions..........  Everyone out there doing your thing :thumbsup:
> *


Man, im starting to hate this site.


----------



## TonyO

Im just assuming that peeps in here are getting tired of hearing RO this and that. and it ain't supposed to be like that, we should all be united as builders as a whole. Just like Gridiron gang, no matter what hood you come from, you step on this file you're one. In our case the field is lolo bike building in general


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2006, 02:27 PM~6249409
> *Im just assuming that peeps in here are getting tired of hearing RO this and that. and it ain't supposed to be like that, we should all be united as builders as a whole.  Just like Gridiron gang,  no matter what hood you come from, you step on this file you're one.  In our case the field is lolo bike building in general
> *


I didnt see that movie.


----------



## RO-BC

im not aloud to watch movies rated higher then G lol on the real i understand exactly what your saying but no matter what club is on top there is always gonna be haterz out there. it is what gives the sport its edge. what people should really do is be happy for us and the fact that we are number one. but its pretty much human nature these days not to be.remember tony when we was with FK it was the same thing peole hatin on us(not only cause MIKE LOPEZ) so its gonna happen always sad to say cause people are jelous they dont have it good with there club or they didnt make the right move and looked for our club. only thing i dont like is when someone is gonna bag on a member for stupid things like not knowing everyone in the club. i mean so what if he dont know everyone he is new and he lives further away then most of us.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 26 2006, 05:21 AM~4928983
> *hell yea ROLLERZ ONLY is gonna be coming out with more bikes.... :biggrin: .....
> so far were looking good...... :biggrin:
> *


i like that monte lil bro.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2006, 01:28 AM~6249413
> *I didnt see that movie.
> *


I haven't either, I just got that from the previews :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

WUT UP ROLLERZ


----------



## GrimReaper

sup bro


----------



## THE REBIRTH

U GUYS HAVE PICS OF UR BIKES


----------



## RO-BC

good luck family i know yall are gonna fuck vegas up GOOD LUCK


----------



## GrimReaper

sup bro


----------



## RO-BC

sup pimpin


----------



## GrimReaper

nuttin tryin to get that $$$ for thos parts


----------



## RO-BC

WORD


----------



## GrimReaper

yup i got a few $$$ from luch only lol


----------



## RO-BC

hey i can build you some custom fenders for your trike come up with a design and we can talk bought price for them i wont charge you more then 150 for all three but they would be nice


----------



## GrimReaper

sounds good first im a get some parts from u and then send thing for engravenin and chrmein


----------



## RO-BC

well try and get that money asap and then we can figure something out


----------



## GrimReaper

i sent u a pm


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 4 2006, 01:28 AM~6298357
> *U GUYS HAVE PICS OF UR BIKES
> *


www.rollerzonlylbc.com coming soon. TonyO webmaster.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2006, 08:39 AM~6239290
> *Wristbands wristbands, everyone wants a wristband  :biggrin:
> *


Tell these guys that your giving wristbands to the ones helping you setup. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

Good luck to all the Rollerz out there! Everyone have a safe trip and to Jesse Prado can't wait to see POCKET CHANGE trike!! :0 See you in PHOENIX homie!!!


OH SHIT HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

yyyyyyyiiiipppppeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 4 2006, 08:48 AM~6304156
> *Good luck to all the Rollerz out there! Everyone have a safe trip and to Jesse Prado can't wait to see POCKET CHANGE trike!! :0  See you in PHOENIX homie!!!
> OH SHIT HERE WE COME!!!!
> *


JUST LEFT JESSE'S HOUSE HE IS ON HIS WAY TO VEGAS TO BRING THE TRIKE OF THE YEAR AGAIN. THAT BIKE IS FUCK N TIGHT!


----------



## GrimReaper

rollin rich u got a bike


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 4 2006, 12:09 PM~6305430
> *rollin rich u got a bike
> *


YEA I DO IM BUILD N IT FOR MY 3 YEAR OLD SON


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 4 2006, 09:48 AM~6304156
> *Good luck to all the Rollerz out there! Everyone have a safe trip and to Jesse Prado can't wait to see POCKET CHANGE trike!! :0  See you in PHOENIX homie!!!
> OH SHIT HERE WE COME!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: POCKET CHANGE


----------



## GrimReaper

kool whos b ike is POCKET CHANGE 
is he one hear


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 4 2006, 01:15 PM~6305474
> *kool whos b ike is  POCKET CHANGE
> is he one hear
> *


Jesse p


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 4 2006, 12:15 PM~6305474
> *kool whos b ike is  POCKET CHANGE
> is he one hear
> *


ITS JESSE'S FROM THE DALLAS CHAPTER THAT BITCH IS BAD!


----------



## GrimReaper

ooo 
wat class is it
any pixs


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 4 2006, 12:17 PM~6305499
> *ooo
> wat class is it
> any pixs
> *


ITS THE SAME TRIKE HE HAS HAD BUT REPAINTED. THE COLOR IS DIFFERENT SHADES OF GREEN.


----------



## LIL PHX

BOTY too!!! :dunno:





They don't know!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

it will only be a matter of time since you get made fun of again for not knowing who is in your club


----------



## RO-BC

here we go again


----------



## RO-BC

gene hit me up on pm


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 4 2006, 01:26 PM~6305569
> *it will only be a matter of time since you get made fun of again for not knowing who is in your club
> *


He is a Rookie!!! Give him a little brake!! :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

noe just dont know when to shut his mouththats all


----------



## RO-BC

wish i was going to vegas with you guys im hard up on money i need 1500 to make it there


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 4 2006, 01:31 PM~6305605
> *wish i was going to vegas with you guys im hard up on money i need 1500 to make it there
> *


Where you comming from Taco?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 4 2006, 02:30 PM~6305599
> *noe just dont know when to shut his mouththats all
> *


i'm sorry, seriously


----------



## RO-BC

well if i was going it would be from fresno


----------



## RO-BC

well if i was going it would be from fresno


----------



## 51gjr

:worship:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Oct 4 2006, 02:32 PM~6305962
> *:worship:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Oct 4 2006, 02:32 PM~6305962
> *:worship:
> *


 CLOSE UP OF THIS BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 4 2006, 04:26 PM~6305569
> *it will only be a matter of time since you get made fun of again for not knowing who is in your club
> *


thats y im askin :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The same frame painted green? Did he qualify this year for TOTY at another show?


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2006, 03:48 PM~6306566
> *The same frame painted green? Did he qualify this year for TOTY at another show?
> *


Yes SA show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 4 2006, 02:49 PM~6306576
> *Yes SA show.
> *


With or without the new paint job?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 4 2006, 04:22 PM~6305543
> *ITS THE SAME TRIKE HE HAS HAD BUT REPAINTED. THE COLOR IS DIFFERENT SHADES OF GREEN.
> *


the one wit a dragon frame


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY GrimReaper


----------



## GrimReaper

yo


----------



## THE REBIRTH

PM ME BACK HOMIE NEED TO NO


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Oct 4 2006, 05:32 PM~6305962
> *:worship:
> *


to small


----------



## RO.LIFER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdDzTvsEV-M


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 5 2006, 01:46 AM~6306549
> *:biggrin:
> CLOSE UP OF THIS BIKE :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry I'll post up closeups next week


----------



## snl47

Jesse asked me to post these pics,, they were taken right before he left for Vegas...


----------



## RO-BC

omg could this be another contender for trike of the year


----------



## deville

Ive seent ThaT ONE BEFORE, its got nice new paint :0


----------



## TonyO

Oh snap he's bringing a box of eggs to throw at the haters!!! :0


----------



## BigTex

I JUST HAVE A QUICK QUESTION.....NOT BEING A HATER.

BUT IF HE HAS WON THE TITLE TWICE.......WITH THE SAME FRAME JUST REPAINTED....ISN'T HE MAXXED OUT ALREADY??

I MEAN I KNOW IT WAS MAGENTA/PUPLE WHEN HE WON THE FIRST TIME... THEN HE REPAINTED THE DIFFERENT SHADES OF BROWN... THAT WOULD BE TWO TITLES...THE MAX.

NOW IF HE REPAINTS IT THAT IS ONE MAJOR.... BUT HE WOULD NEED ANOTHER AND HAVE TO REQUALIFY WITH THOSE MODS TO BE ABLE TO GO FOR THE TITLE....AM I RIGHT?

JUST ASKING....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 5 2006, 05:41 PM~6310930
> *I JUST HAVE A QUICK QUESTION.....NOT BEING A HATER.
> 
> BUT IF HE HAS WON THE TITLE TWICE.......WITH THE SAME FRAME JUST REPAINTED....ISN'T HE MAXXED OUT ALREADY??
> 
> I MEAN I KNOW IT WAS MAGENTA/PUPLE WHEN HE WON THE FIRST TIME... THEN HE REPAINTED THE DIFFERENT SHADES OF BROWN... THAT WOULD BE TWO TITLES...THE MAX.
> 
> NOW IF HE REPAINTS IT THAT IS ONE MAJOR.... BUT HE WOULD NEED ANOTHER AND HAVE TO REQUALIFY WITH THOSE MODS TO BE ABLE TO GO FOR THE TITLE....AM I RIGHT?
> 
> JUST ASKING....
> *


:dunno: I don't know how all that is working out myself. Paint will be one major and I haven't seen the bike myself to know what the second one is but I would think he'd be ok after just qualifying in SA. Its kind of a grey area


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 5 2006, 10:45 AM~6311627
> *:dunno:  I don't know how all that is working out myself.  Paint will be one major and I haven't seen the bike myself to know what the second one is but I would think he'd be ok after just qualifying in SA.  Its kind of a grey area
> *



REALLY IF HE CHANGED THE FRAME AFTER THE FIRST TITLE THEN HE HAS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT. THAT WOULD QUALIFY HIM FOR TWO MORE WINS....SO IF THAT WAS DONE... END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 5 2006, 08:51 AM~6311669
> *REALLY IF HE CHANGED THE FRAME AFTER THE FIRST TITLE THEN HE HAS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT.  THAT WOULD QUALIFY HIM FOR TWO MORE WINS....SO IF THAT WAS DONE... END OF DISCUSSION.
> *


JUST DONT WORRY ABOUT IT AND JUST WORRY ABOUT UR BIKE! :0


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 5 2006, 11:13 AM~6311826
> *JUST DONT WORRY ABOUT IT AND JUST WORRY ABOUT UR BIKE! :0
> *



JUST WORRIED ABOUT RULES.....


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 5 2006, 09:14 AM~6311831
> *JUST WORRIED ABOUT RULES.....
> *


 hno: :guns: :guns: FUCK THE RULES


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 5 2006, 11:20 AM~6311862
> *hno:  :guns:  :guns: FUCK THE RULES
> *



I JUST THOUGHT THEY WERE THERE FOR SOME REASON.... SO MIGHT AS WELL FOLLOW THEM....


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 5 2006, 10:39 AM~6312371
> *I JUST THOUGHT THEY WERE THERE FOR SOME REASON.... SO MIGHT AS WELL FOLLOW THEM....
> *


JUST BUILD UR BIK AND DONT WORRY ABOUT ANYBODY ELSE :0


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 5 2006, 02:15 PM~6312954
> *JUST BUILD UR BIK AND DONT WORRY ABOUT ANYBODY ELSE :0
> *



BUT IF A QUESTION ABOUT THE RULES COMES UP... AND IT HAS TO DO WITH ANOTHER BIKE....ISN'T IT OKAY TO POINT OUT?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 5 2006, 12:39 PM~6313118
> *BUT IF A QUESTION ABOUT THE RULES COMES UP... AND IT HAS TO DO WITH ANOTHER BIKE....ISN'T IT OKAY TO POINT OUT?
> *


MAN THIS GUY IS FUNNY. MAKE UR OWN TOPIC AND GET OUT OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOPIC


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 5 2006, 02:40 PM~6313133
> *MAN THIS GUY IS FUNNY. MAKE UR OWN TOPIC AND GET OUT OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOPIC
> *



BUT THE BIKE IN QUESTION IS A ROLLERZ ONLY BIKE... THOUGHT THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT ROLLERZ ONLY.....


----------



## RO-BC

all i know is we are gonna have trike of the year once again in the club


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 5 2006, 04:55 PM~6314843
> *all i know is we are gonna have trike of the year once again in the club
> *


FO SHO RO DOIN THA DAMN THANG


----------



## GrimReaper

wats up rich


----------



## Sweet Adictions

:cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC

we got the show locked down


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 10:10 AM~6328434
> *we got the show locked down
> *


Word?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 01:10 PM~6328434
> *we got the show locked down
> *


See what I mean Lil' Homie, I told you there were plenty of people out there who just live for hatin on the R.O.

****** just can't stand it that we takin shit over
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Oct 8 2006, 04:47 PM~6330264
> *See what I mean Lil' Homie, I told you there were plenty of people out there who just live for hatin on the R.O.
> 
> ****** just can't stand it that we takin shit over
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nobodys "hatin". If a bike didnt qualify then it shouldnt be eligable for BOTY/TOTY. Thats all were talking about.


----------



## RO-BC

hey regal,socios is cool with us trust me on that i know he aint a hater


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 08:00 PM~6330342
> *hey regal,socios is cool with us trust me on that  i know he aint a hater
> *


I know Socios is cool.....you aint gotta tell me that, I aint talkin 'bout him either.....


----------



## GrimReaper

TTT


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 7 2006, 08:23 AM~6323806
> *wats up rich
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 5 2006, 05:55 PM~6314843
> *all i know is we are gonna have trike of the year once again in the club
> *



Thats right brotha!!


----------



## TonyO

Whats up Rollerz? Get crackin on next year's projects yet? Come on come on get it on, March 7th will be here before you know it hno:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

HEY TONYO :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 11 2006, 01:53 AM~6341670
> *HEY TONYO :wave:
> *



Whatup bro?


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 10 2006, 03:55 PM~6341683
> *Whatup bro?
> *


NOTHIN U


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 11 2006, 01:56 AM~6341691
> *NOTHIN U
> *


Just tryin to get ready for next year. Gotta get on these peeps that didn't get my stuff done fot this year. I only have 4 months until the PHX show hno:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 5 2006, 09:51 AM~6311669
> *REALLY IF HE CHANGED THE FRAME AFTER THE FIRST TITLE THEN HE HAS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT.  THAT WOULD QUALIFY HIM FOR TWO MORE WINS....SO IF THAT WAS DONE... END OF DISCUSSION.
> *


There were frame mods done to the trike Big Tex. As for the rules you are correct.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 11 2006, 10:42 AM~6346442
> *There were frame mods done to the trike Big Tex. As for the rules you are correct.
> *



YEAH I FIGURED THERE WERE. I JUST WANTED TO POINT OUT TO PEOPLE THAT IF THAT WAS DONE THEN HE STILL HAD ONE TITLE LEFT....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2006, 07:43 PM~6346458
> *YEAH I FIGURED THERE WERE.  I JUST WANTED TO POINT OUT TO PEOPLE THAT IF THAT WAS DONE THEN HE STILL HAD ONE TITLE LEFT....
> *


He'll be back next year. He'll be the only Trike builder with 4 titles


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 08:47 AM~6346489
> *He'll be back next year.  He'll be the only Trike builder with 4 titles
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 10:47 AM~6346489
> *He'll be back next year.  He'll be the only Trike builder with 4 titles
> *



WELL HE IS LEADING THE PACK..... BUT YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT MIGHT COME OUT NEXT YEAR.

HAS THE TOUR SCHEDULE BEEN RELEASED YET?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2006, 08:02 PM~6346576
> *WELL HE IS LEADING THE PACK..... BUT YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT MIGHT COME OUT NEXT YEAR.
> 
> HAS THE TOUR SCHEDULE BEEN RELEASED YET?
> *


Yes, the tour for 07 was printed on the back of the SuperShow schedule on that green paper.

They cut a lot out next year, they cut San Antonio show out. They're down to just 10 shows now  I think they cut out the Indy show too :tears:

Its gonna be a lean show season next year. They left Houston show in there, moved San Diego to 3 June, kept San Mateo in for next year....


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 11:04 AM~6346596
> *Yes, the tour for 07 was printed on the back of the SuperShow schedule on that green paper.
> 
> They cut a lot out next year, they cut San Antonio show out.  They're down to just 10 shows now   I think they cut out the Indy show too :tears:
> 
> Its gonna be a lean show season next year.  They left Houston show in there, moved San Diego to 3 June, kept San Mateo in for next year....
> *



post up the schedule......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2006, 10:13 AM~6347014
> *post up the schedule......
> *


I thought you guys already saw this.


----------



## GrimReaper

shit i got a few mothe for the mamia show i hope i can b done


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2006, 09:14 PM~6347021
> *I thought you guys already saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn I was thinking PHX was the 7th for some reason. Oh well that's all good. Its the day after my Birthday :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2006, 11:14 AM~6347021
> *I thought you guys already saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF... they cut the Indy show.. :angry: 
That was the only LRM show left in the Midwest!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 11 2006, 10:11 PM~6347421
> *WTF... they cut the Indy show..  :angry:
> That was the only LRM show left in the Midwest!
> *



Yeah they cut a lot out next year. I'm surprised, I mean wasn't every show stop sold out this year? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 11 2006, 11:11 AM~6347421
> *WTF... they cut the Indy show..  :angry:
> That was the only LRM show left in the Midwest!
> *


That shit sucks. I know what its like to not have a show.


----------



## azrdr

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 12:19 PM~6347481
> *Yeah they cut a lot out next year.  I'm surprised, I mean wasn't every show stop sold out this year? :dunno:
> *


Not by a long shot people wise, and Exhibitors numbers have been dropping steadily over the last 4 years.

San Antonio was about the same.

From what I here there might a couple of tour stops added still.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2006, 12:26 PM~6347521
> *That shit sucks. I know what its like to not have a show.
> *


Yup.. its sucks..
The Chicago show, was cut about 4 years ago...


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Oct 11 2006, 12:32 PM~6347545
> *Not by a long shot people wise, and Exhibitors numbers have been dropping steadily over the last 4 years.
> 
> San Antonio was about the same.
> 
> From what I here there might a couple of tour stops added still.
> *


they shoul bring bac the show in fontana


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 11:56 AM~6347694
> *they shoul bring bac the show in fontana
> *


California has enough LRM shows.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 11 2006, 10:56 PM~6347694
> *they shoul bring bac the show in fontana
> *



x2 I went to it last year and it was a pretty nice show.


----------



## LIL PHX

Congrats to ALL the ROLLERZ who walk away with something! I know the Dragons Revenge II was hated on but that's ok he still walk away with THE BOMB OF THE YEAR!!! The 2 time Champ!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 12 2006, 11:01 PM~6355970
> *Congrats to ALL the ROLLERZ who walk away with something! I know the Dragons Revenge II was hated on but that's ok he still walk away with THE BOMB OF THE YEAR!!! The 2 time Champ!!!!
> *



Inferno was looking better than ever this year. That gold made a difference. The Conti kit added a very nice touch


----------



## TonyO

Ah here's Gene's RO Topic :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 09:19 AM~6346275
> *Just tryin to get ready for next year.  Gotta get on these peeps that didn't get my stuff done fot this year.  I only have 4 months until the PHX show hno:
> *


 :wave: March 5th at the latest.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## TonyO




----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 18 2006, 09:32 PM~6780172
> *:wave: March 5th at the latest.
> *



PHX show is March 4th :burn:


----------



## GrimReaper

sup tony


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up Rollerz!! One month away from Phoenix!! :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Hi Rollerz Family !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 5 2007, 10:43 PM~7179858
> *What's up Rollerz!! One month away from Phoenix!! :biggrin:
> *


I just sent my registrations in today


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 5 2007, 12:45 PM~7179883
> *Hi Rollerz Family !
> *


What's up Fabian! You staying warm out in Germany!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 5 2007, 09:55 PM~7179966
> *What's up Fabian! You staying warm out in Germany!
> *


Hi ... how is Arizona ?


----------



## LIL PHX

Warm (70) and sunny


----------



## fabian

Here it is cold ...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 5 2007, 10:59 PM~7180001
> *Warm (70) and sunny
> *


Its about 60 down here. :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2007, 10:02 PM~7180029
> *Its about 60 down here.  :biggrin:
> *



Nice!

Who can built a nice frame / bike for me ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 5 2007, 11:04 PM~7180052
> *Nice!
> 
> Who can built a nice frame / bike for me ?
> *


LIL PHX or RO-BC


----------



## GrimReaper

sup lil phx hows the bike


sup fabin


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:wave: :wave:


----------



## AMB1800

damm right its cold down here :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Feb 5 2007, 01:04 PM~7180052
> *Nice!
> 
> Who can built a nice frame / bike for me ?
> *


51gjr can build anything!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt

wats gud ROLLERZ


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GrimReaper

SUP Socios


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 9 2007, 06:45 PM~7221986
> *SUP Socios
> *


Sup loco


----------



## GrimReaper

nuttin much man wats new wit u


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC

i hope our brothers in miami kick ass


----------



## GrimReaper

wats crackin tony n taco


----------



## RO-BC

chillin tryin to get over a cold and waiting for this lady to call me back on my car there is a possibility it might be found but chances are very slim


----------



## GrimReaper

dam i just got one 

hope u get it back soon wat u drivein now


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt
ROLLERZ


----------



## TheGspoT

Whats Up ROLLERZ.. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TheGspoT_@Feb 12 2007, 10:46 PM~7243472
> *Whats Up ROLLERZ.. :biggrin:
> *


SUP BRO WECOME TO THE ROLLERZ AND LAYITLOW FAM  
POST PIXS OF THE BIKE IF U CAN


----------



## NaturalHighII

SUP ROLLERZ


----------



## GrimReaper

sup bro


----------



## NaturalHighII

ANYTHING NEW


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 13 2007, 06:24 AM~7243835
> *ANYTHING NEW
> *


No :tears: but hit me up on my chrome, they done yet?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup R.O. hows the bike club going.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2007, 10:51 PM~7249220
> *sup R.O. hows the bike club going.
> *


Eh as good as can be expected ya know? We're tryin :happysad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 11:53 AM~7249241
> *Eh as good as can be expected ya know?  We're tryin :happysad:
> *


thats cool. you working on anything new?


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TheGspoT_@Feb 12 2007, 07:46 PM~7243472
> *Whats Up ROLLERZ.. :biggrin:
> *


welcome to the club homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TheGspoT_@Feb 13 2007, 05:46 AM~7243472
> *Whats Up ROLLERZ.. :biggrin:
> *



WTF is up Roller?


----------



## TonyO

They see me rollin, they hatin.










This is what $420 in electrical fees at Vegas show will get ya. :biggrin: 

Whatup homies :wave:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2007, 02:07 PM~7270611
> *They see me rollin, they hatin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what $420 in electrical fees at Vegas show will get ya.  :biggrin:
> 
> Whatup homies :wave:
> *


should invest in a generator !


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 16 2007, 07:41 AM~7274293
> *should invest in a generator !
> *



The bikes take up my whole trailer


----------



## Lil_Rob00

I have question. On the other post in lowrider general, They stated that thier is a bosie ID. chapter. Can anyone tell me who do I get in contact with or if this chapter is around. Sorry for just poppin in on your posts.


----------



## GrimReaper

look in ur pm box bro


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78

WHAT UP ROLLERZ JUST STOPED BY TO SAY WHATS UP TO MY RO BROTHAS


----------



## LIL PHX

whats up rollerz!! 2 more weeks intill phoenix!!!


----------



## NaturalHighII

JUST 2 MORE WEEKS TILL PHX, I KNOW SOME OF YALL WILL BE THERE, LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YALL


----------



## TonyO

Hopefully we'll get our confirmation letters this week for PHX show.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Feb 18 2007, 08:57 PM~7294272
> *JUST 2 MORE WEEKS TILL PHX, I KNOW SOME OF YALL WILL BE THERE, LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YALL
> *


How many are cominng from cali?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 19 2007, 02:01 PM~7299557
> *How many are cominng from cali?
> *


2.5


----------



## s66rag

*WHATS UP RO FAMILY NOT AS BIG BUT, WHERE GETTING THERE* 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ro 96_@Feb 20 2007, 08:09 AM~7303731
> *
> 
> 
> WHATS UP RO FAMILY NOT AS BIG BUT, WHERE GETTING THERE
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Whatup brotha :wave:


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by ro 96_@Feb 19 2007, 11:09 PM~7303731
> *
> 
> 
> WHATS UP RO FAMILY NOT AS BIG BUT, WHERE GETTING THERE
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

hopefully i will see you guys in phx this year nate hit me up


----------



## imtgw1a

i didnt know there was rollerz only in minnesota


----------



## RO-BC

world wide homie world wide


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Feb 20 2007, 09:32 PM~7307516
> *i didnt know there was rollerz only in minnesota
> *


Yes sir


----------



## s66rag

QUOTE(imtgw1a @ Feb 20 2007, 09:32 PM) 
i didnt know there was rollerz only in minnesota 

*YES SIR !!!!! GETTING BIGER & BIGER*


----------



## imtgw1a

how long ago did it start out here, couple years ago?


----------



## s66rag

*IT STARTED LAST YEAR , BUT WE CAME OUT STRONG*
   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIVRH8hbra8 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

Looking good RO MN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 22 2007, 01:57 AM~7319031
> *Looking good RO MN!!! :thumbsup:
> *


What it do?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ro 96_@Feb 20 2007, 07:09 PM~7311209
> *QUOTE(imtgw1a @ Feb 20 2007, 09:32 PM)
> i didnt know there was rollerz only in minnesota
> 
> YES SIR !!!!! GETTING BIGER & BIGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: 
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 26 2007, 09:17 AM~7354326
> *:wave:
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> DOING BIG THINGS
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :wave:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> I BET U GUYS LIKE DOING BIG THINGS
> *


THATS THE WAY YOU GUYS WANNA ROLL?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Feb 26 2007, 12:21 PM~7354358
> *THATS THE WAY YOU GUYS WANNA ROLL?
> *


yah edit that shit vic tryin to start shit


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2007, 10:33 AM~7354429
> *yah edit that shit vic tryin to start shit
> *


NA JUST MESSIN N THEY SHOULD KNO THAT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HEY HOMIES THERE WAS NO HARD FEELINGS U KNO IM JUST MEESIN WIT U GUYS =D


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## noe_from_texas

can't we all just get along?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 26 2007, 08:38 PM~7354465
> *HEY HOMIES THERE WAS NO HARD FEELINGS U KNO IM JUST MEESIN WIT U GUYS =D
> *



Its coo guys I know this guy was just clownin.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 10:53 AM~7354579
> *Its coo guys I know this guy was just clownin.
> *


  
U KNO IT TONYO


----------



## LIL PHX

5 more days in till PHOENIX!! Hope to see alot of ROLLERZ out here!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 27 2007, 10:52 PM~7364264
> *5 more days in till PHOENIX!! Hope to see alot of ROLLERZ out here!
> *



PHX chapter will have at least 3 entries right? :happysad:


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud 
sup lil phx i sent u a pm a few days ago


----------



## TonyO




----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 28 2007, 12:06 AM~7364784
> *wats gud tony
> *


busy


----------



## GrimReaper

anything new


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 28 2007, 12:18 AM~7364896
> *anything new
> *


No fooker :twak:


J/K Actually I'll be getting blade steering wheels soon. I should have the prototype tomorrow


----------



## GrimReaper

kool


----------



## PurpleLicious

Wassup RO!! :wave:


----------



## sleeper




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 6 2007, 05:27 PM~7417967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

cangrads all the guys that were at PHX 
wat did lil phx get wit the X


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 7 2007, 12:23 AM~7420903
> *cangrads all the guys that were at PHX
> wat did lil phx get wit the X
> *


1st place Full Custom Trike
Best Trike in Show
Best Graphics
Best Accessories
Best Murals


----------



## GrimReaper

kool how u do tony u had a gudtime out there


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 7 2007, 12:31 AM~7420955
> *kool how u do tony u had a gudtime  out there
> *


I did ok what chu think?











It was a great show


----------



## GrimReaper

lol i got this gig so im workin to get ready for that might send the forks for chromein


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 05:54 PM~7421055
> *I did ok what chu think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great show
> *


wow :around: wtg homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 02:54 PM~7421055
> *I did ok what chu think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## rollerzonlypimp

hola brotherz!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 02:26 PM~7420921
> *1st place Full Custom Trike
> Best Trike in Show
> Best Graphics
> Best Accessories
> Best Murals
> 
> 
> *


pics?


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2007, 02:25 PM~7462803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you dont even drink tony lol you was to cool to goto coach and willies man lol you could of made your money back if ya would of went ya could of picked up some of the thousands of bucks some of the brothers was throwing out to the crowd


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 13 2007, 05:12 PM~7468152
> *you dont even drink tony lol you was to cool to goto coach and willies man lol you could of made your money back if ya would of went ya could of picked up some of the thousands of bucks some of the brothers was throwing out to the crowd
> *


Yeah but that one torta kept scooping up all the $$. I seen the pics of her snatchin them billz up. I would have had to fight her for it and she'd been like "noooooo that's for my spa treatment tomorrow" :twak:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2007, 05:07 PM~7468124
> *pics?
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## s66rag

WHATS UP, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ro 96_@Mar 15 2007, 06:49 AM~7480746
> *WHATS UP, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> *


Damn brotha, just coming out with that out of nowhere  :around:


Very badass bro :thumbsup: Hit up RO-BC or me if you want custom laser cut parts to match. we can do a set of clubs, spade, heart, diamond forks or maybe dice on the forks for Rollerz.


----------



## NaturalHighII

dam what is that, casino dreamin II???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 15 2007, 09:09 AM~7481720
> *dam what is that, casino dreamin II???
> *


:dunno: Naw probably not but I'm definitely into the mods on it


----------



## 817Lowrider

that back fender looks hella wide. are you putting a fat back wheel


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2007, 09:15 AM~7481738
> *that back fender looks hella wide. are you  putting a fat back wheel
> *


Looks like a normal wheel should fit, it'll just be a little wider in the back.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by ro 96_@Mar 14 2007, 09:49 PM~7480746
> *WHATS UP, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by ro 96_@Mar 14 2007, 08:49 PM~7480746
> *WHATS UP, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> *


 o snap that shit is tight looks really good a fat wheel in the back would be tight too


----------



## AMB1800

looks good, verry good


----------



## RO-BC

im wondering whos frame that is cause im diggin that frame neva know it could damn well be a second casino dreaming bike i would call it like jackpot or royal flush or something like that 

i would get rid of the top of that sissy bar and drill hols for a custom one made


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 15 2007, 09:39 PM~7484255
> *im wondering whos frame that is cause im diggin that frame neva know it could damn well be a second casino dreaming bike i would call it like jackpot or royal flush or something like that
> 
> i would get rid of the top of that sissy bar and drill hols for a custom one made
> *


it might be a pain in the ass to do a custom sissybar, plus you'd lose the look of the paint job.

It would be bad ass to make a Casino Royale themed bike :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 16 2007, 08:41 PM~7490830
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatup bROtha? :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## fabian

Hey RO Family and bike experts... 

i am thinking of building a bike... here are the designs - please just look at the frame - the rest is just standard.. it will be with custom fork and stuff as well ... 


please let me know what you like best or what you would change to the frame ? 

Fabian


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Feb 26 2007, 08:21 PM~7354358
> *THATS THE WAY YOU GUYS WANNA ROLL?
> *



Here's a pic of your daughter's bike from PHX show


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: noe_from_texas, TonyO


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice design go with that


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 19 2007, 10:03 AM~7506044
> *Hey RO Family and bike experts...
> 
> i am thinking of building a bike... here are the designs - please just look at the frame - the rest is just standard.. it will be with custom fork and stuff as well ...
> please let me know what you like best or what you would change to the frame ?
> 
> Fabian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the first one is better


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 20 2007, 01:56 PM~7514390
> *the first one is better
> *


i agree


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123

valle de coachella chapter busting out with a the 20" radical .THE HULK.


----------



## Mr JuleZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 19 2007, 08:03 AM~7506044
> *Hey RO Family and bike experts...
> 
> i am thinking of building a bike... here are the designs - please just look at the frame - the rest is just standard.. it will be with custom fork and stuff as well ...
> please let me know what you like best or what you would change to the frame ?
> 
> Fabian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can I draw something for you homie?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Mar 19 2007, 12:03 PM~7506044
> *Hey RO Family and bike experts...
> 
> i am thinking of building a bike... here are the designs - please just look at the frame - the rest is just standard.. it will be with custom fork and stuff as well ...
> please let me know what you like best or what you would change to the frame ?
> 
> Fabian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## LIL PHX

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2007, 10:23 PM~7569724
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatup bro :wave:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78

WHATS UP :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*T T T* :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LIL PHX

What's up ROLLERZ!!!


----------



## TheVIOLATOR

For Those Who Didnt get to see the color change in the tampa show...we got a lil somethin new....ROBC holla at me dog....need some new shit...wutuh tonyO and wuzza to the rest of the ROLLERZ out there...WE TAKIN OVER :biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr

</center>








http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k222/51gjr/cid_797.jpg


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Apr 11 2007, 10:39 AM~7667311
> *</center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k222/51gjr/cid_797.jpg
> *


nice :biggrin: 

oh boy i am gonna give you a big hug :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup family


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Apr 7 2007, 04:12 AM~7634063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Those Who Didnt get to see the color change in the tampa show...we got a lil somethin new....ROBC holla at me dog....need some new shit...wutuh tonyO and wuzza to the rest of the ROLLERZ out there...WE TAKIN OVER :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up Rollerz!!! Lets go put down agian this weekend!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 12 2007, 01:53 AM~7669317
> *What's up Rollerz!!! Lets go put down agian this weekend!!!!
> *


I'm gettin nervous hno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up ROLLERZ!!!


----------



## TonyO

What up Rollerz :wave:


----------



## Damu505

Wutt It Dew Rollerz! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

Whats up ROLLERZ!!!!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 04:52 AM~7822613
> *what's up
> *


Whats up? How's the Next Year Bike Club? You guys still showing strong?


----------



## noe_from_texas

we aren't showing yet, till next year hopefully


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 05:33 PM~7825969
> *we aren't showing yet, till next year hopefully
> *



Cool man you'll be rolling about 40 strong right?


----------



## noe_from_texas

as of now we have just 40 radicals, all classes together we got about 734 bikes :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 05:40 PM~7825997
> *as of now we have just 40 radicals, all classes together we got about 734 bikes :roflmao:
> *


Damn brotha must be hard keeping track of everyone  I know Eric Ramos is your VP though right? He'll help guide you along the way


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 3 2007, 08:43 AM~7826021
> *Damn brotha must be hard keeping track of everyone   I know Eric Ramos is your VP though right?  He'll help guide you along the way
> *


naw, it's not that hard really. i just don't like when my members finish their bikes cause then i got to kick them out of the club cause we don't play like that you know. but for every member we kick out we get about another 12 more


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 05:55 PM~7826109
> *naw, it's not that hard really.  i just don't like when my members finish their bikes cause then i got to kick them out of the club cause we don't play like that you know.  but for every member we kick out we get about another 12 more
> *


Tru dat well you're going to have to kick me out pretty soon. I'm hoping to have my Next Year project finished THIS year


----------



## noe_from_texas

freakin traitor :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas

freakin traitor :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas

freakin traitor :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 06:40 PM~7826389
> *freakin  traitor :angry:
> *


x3 :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas

the club has voted unanimously not to ever let you join again :nono:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 06:48 PM~7826445
> *the club has voted unanimously not to ever let you join again :nono:
> *


But I'm not done with my project yet, I have to stay in until I finish


----------



## noe_from_texas

let me hold a meeting to see what we agree upon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 06:54 PM~7826504
> *let me hold a meeting to see what we agree upon
> *


Cool thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

again, it's negative, we all agree that you are working on your bikes too fast, sorry, we need our stickers back


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2007, 07:21 PM~7826664
> *again, it's negative, we all agree that you are working on your bikes too fast, sorry, we need our stickers back
> *


:tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

sup.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 4 2007, 11:49 PM~7835425
> *sup.
> *



waaaassssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuppppppp


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 4 2007, 01:06 PM~7835545
> *waaaassssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuppppppp
> *


have you got any new TNT goodies yet.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 5 2007, 12:19 AM~7835662
> *have you got any new TNT goodies yet.
> *


I'll post new goodies on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

What up ROLLERZ!!!


----------



## TonyO

Whats crackin :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 19 2007, 08:41 AM~7935879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



REAL NICE
:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2007, 06:45 AM~7946260
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

Whats up ROLLERZ FAMILY!!!!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

And heres the Reg. forms


----------



## LIL PHX

Good Luck to All the Rollerz that show this weekend!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

*ROLLERZ ONLY!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO-BC

rollin out tomorrow for san diego


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 31 2007, 05:58 PM~8014161
> *rollin out tomorrow for san diego
> *


Just packed all the TNT parts that are going and the Tombstone bike. Now I gotta pack the Lil Tigers when I get home today :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+May 31 2007, 07:58 AM~8014161-->
> 
> 
> 
> rollin out tomorrow for san diego
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> leaving tomorrow night also
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@May 31 2007, 08:34 AM~8014380
> *Just packed all the TNT parts that are going and the Tombstone bike.  Now I gotta pack the Lil Tigers when I get home today  :cheesy:
> *



see you there saturday


----------



## RO-BC

hit me up jeromeat the show i will be at the bonecollectors booth and wearing a black rollerz only base ball jearsey


----------



## SUPREME69

for sure


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

What's crackin :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BIG PANDULCE

*Thanks to Gene my grandson at 3yrs. of age is holding it down here in the Bay Area(San Jose,CA.) Taking 1st in his category and Sweepstakes in San Francisco. A little hating going on at the last show for Best Bike but he is happy just to go up and get his own trophy like all his uncles and Grandpa*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 14 2007, 09:08 PM~8103953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Gene my grandson at 3yrs. of age is holding it down here in the Bay Area(San Jose,CA.) Taking 1st in his category and Sweepstakes in San Francisco. A little hating going on at the last show for Best Bike but he is happy just to go up and get his own trophy like all his uncles and Grandpa
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 14 2007, 03:11 PM~8104686
> *
> *


x2


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 14 2007, 11:08 AM~8103953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Gene my grandson at 3yrs. of age is holding it down here in the Bay Area(San Jose,CA.) Taking 1st in his category and Sweepstakes in San Francisco. A little hating going on at the last show for Best Bike but he is happy just to go up and get his own trophy like all his uncles and Grandpa
> *


Doing it big ROLLERZ style!!! Go job little man!!!


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 14 2007, 07:02 PM~8105789
> *Doing it big ROLLERZ style!!! Go job little man!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

Heres my trike Im lookin to get my handle bars and forks done up....Im Anthonys son "Gordy"


----------



## RO-BC

gangsta


----------



## lowlife-biker

nice trike love the paint


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 15 2007, 12:01 AM~8108965
> *Heres my trike Im lookin to get my handle bars and forks done up....Im Anthonys son "Gordy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

what's the black spot on the display?


----------



## Damu505

Wutt it Dew Rollerz?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 14 2007, 11:08 AM~8103953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Gene my grandson at 3yrs. of age is holding it down here in the Bay Area(San Jose,CA.) Taking 1st in his category and Sweepstakes in San Francisco. A little hating going on at the last show for Best Bike but he is happy just to go up and get his own trophy like all his uncles and Grandpa
> *


Who was it bro? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 14 2007, 10:08 AM~8103953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any close ups of the bike?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 17 2007, 08:53 PM~8123936
> *any close ups of the bike?
> *


noooooo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 17 2007, 08:53 PM~8123936
> *any close ups of the bike?
> *


I posted some in the streetlow SF topic.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 17 2007, 11:53 PM~8123936
> *any close ups of the bike?
> *


THERE R IN SOMEOTHER TOPIC


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 17 2007, 07:59 PM~8123993
> *THERE R IN SOMEOTHER TOPIC
> *


link?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lets see if this works.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

not bad.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

it has a goped motor in the front


----------



## socios b.c. prez

yup.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 17 2007, 08:14 PM~8124095
> *it has a goped motor in the front
> *


 :0 thats something different.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i wonder wear the gas tank is


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 17 2007, 08:18 PM~8124128
> *i wonder wear the gas tank is
> *


in the diamond tank?


----------



## Ronin

nope its mounted in th front with the engine


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

no hoses coming out the tank and no place that i can see where you put the gas in


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

there is no muffler on his engine if he used it, it will ceases the engine faster..
doubt that the gas tank is in the front


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 17 2007, 08:22 PM~8124155
> *nope its mounted in th front with the engine
> *


??


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 17 2007, 09:26 PM~8124182
> *??
> *


when it was on that ugly ass trike i couldve sworn seeing the tank mounted above the engine


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 17 2007, 08:25 PM~8124179
> *there is no muffler on his engine if he used it, it will ceases the engine faster..
> doubt that the gas tank is in the front
> *


maybe he uses the 2 mufflers up front?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 17 2007, 08:27 PM~8124191
> *when it was on that ugly ass trike i couldve sworn seeing the tank mounted above the engine
> *


no comment on the trike.


----------



## Ronin

doesnt look like it has a tank


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 18 2007, 07:06 AM~8124044-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2007, 07:08 AM~8124056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2007, 07:06 AM~8124044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bastre

:0 :0 very nice :worship:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## BIG PANDULCE

*FOR ALL THE HATERZ !!! HE IS ONLY 3 AND IS ALREADY HITTING SWITCHES SAYING PAPPA I WANT A CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 19 2007, 05:30 PM~8133588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR ALL THE HATERZ !!! HE IS ONLY 3 AND IS ALREADY HITTING SWITCHES SAYING PAPPA I WANT A CAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 17 2007, 09:27 PM~8124191
> *when it was on that ugly ass trike i couldve sworn seeing the tank mounted above the engine
> *


What ugly ass trike are you talking about?


----------



## RO-BC

alot of yall seem to forget that this bike was completly built by the first owner thats everything from gold plating to engraving to paint same thing with the inferno car regardless of any imperfections or to much stuff the builder in my book is bad ass cause he did everything him self on the bike and car not many people can do it all thats where the craftsmanship comes in i think


----------



## TonyO

Yep that's about how much my Tombstone bike ended up costing :tears:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 19 2007, 08:01 AM~8133744
> *What ugly ass trike are you talking about?
> *


dragons quest or whatever the name of that abomination was


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2007, 08:02 AM~8133746
> *alot of yall seem to forget that this bike was completly built by the first owner thats everything from gold plating to engraving to paint same thing with the inferno car regardless of any imperfections or to much stuff the builder in my book is bad ass cause he did everything him self on the bike and car not many people can do it all thats where the craftsmanship comes in i think
> *


yeah thats an admirable feature but that trike had no bussiness taking TOY looking like ass. i was all smiles when Linville finally took Boty back


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 01:36 PM~8136010
> *dragons quest or whatever the name of that abomination was
> *


dragons quest is cool.i think your talking about the one that has 3 dragon heads on the frame and some big ass wings.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 19 2007, 02:56 PM~8136144
> *dragons quest is cool.i think your talking about the one that has 3 dragon heads on the frame and some big ass wings.
> *


 yeah that one its so ugly i couldnt bother remembering the name, wasnt randy beards trike names Knights Quest it too had dragon murals


----------



## TonyO

Its funny how all the people that talk shit are the ones that don't have shit :roflmao:


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 19 2007, 02:59 PM~8136169
> *Its funny how all the people that talk shit are the ones that don't have shit :roflmao:
> *




It's the people who are broke as a joke! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RO-BC

hey im broke as a joke


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2007, 03:55 PM~8136548
> *hey im broke as a joke
> *



Come on now homie! You know you got money TACO! That's besides the point I NEVER SEE YOU ON HERE TALKING SHIT!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2007, 03:55 PM~8136548
> *hey im broke as a joke
> *


For real? Call me up sometime homie.


----------



## 51gjr

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

shit i wish i had alot of loot i wish i could throw money on my bike and my ride right now


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 19 2007, 08:59 PM~8138400
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For some reason at the end of the day after everyone says how ugly the trike is he still comes home with these and some $$$$ !!!!! :0


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 02:38 PM~8136020
> *yeah thats an admirable feature but that trike had no bussiness taking TOY looking like ass. i was all smiles when Linville finally took Boty back
> *


Build something that wins BOTY or TOTY then talk shit!!!


----------



## RO-BC

not hating on mike linville but will the he keep boty this year


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 19 2007, 01:59 PM~8136169
> *Its funny how all the people that talk shit are the ones that don't have shit :roflmao:
> *


i got a frame.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 20 2007, 06:17 PM~8140808
> *not hating on mike linville but will the he keep boty this year
> *



Its funny how Pinnacle and Toyshop is on everyone's lips but yet everyone is sleeping on Man of Steel and Freddy bike.


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 19 2007, 08:59 PM~8138400
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooooooooooooooooooooooo preeeeeeeeeeeeettttttty


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2007, 07:22 AM~8140839
> *Its funny how Pinnacle and Toyshop is on everyone's lips but yet everyone is sleeping on Man of Steel and Freddy bike.
> *


thats actualy true. :wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 19 2007, 08:59 PM~8138400
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 20 2007, 06:25 PM~8140857
> *thats actualy true. :wow:
> *


It happens every single year. MOS busts out hard in PHX and then you don't hear anything from him the rest of the year. Yeah he popped in a couple times last year to tell us it was sold but then what happens? They show up in Vegas with even more mods. Why would you mod a bike that you've already sold even if you have some money as a down payment? :scrutinize:

I can't blame them, they want to keep it on the down low, they dont want it overexposed like a lot of bikes out there and that's a good thing because that lets you appreciate it even more when you see it come out again in Vegas. People will be like DAMN! when it busts out with a couple new things here and there and that's cool.

So just don't forget MOS did qualify this year already and Houston show is just around the corner for Freddy bike. Oh wait who has been quiet all this time too? BigTex. We don't know WTF he's been working on over the past two years either


----------



## RO-BC

yall dont know what i got either


----------



## RO68RAG

SUP BROTHERZ


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 20 2007, 09:27 PM~8141852
> *yall dont know what i got either
> *



I think Noe is gonna surprise everyone and bust out with a new contender 

Then again he never leaves TX so it'll remain the Texas Bike of the Year :happysad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

whats new brothers?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Bob Cusp

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Whatup TonyO


Need anything from here ? Let me know !

BIG suport to the R to the O from Brazil !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bob Cusp_@Jun 21 2007, 07:28 PM~8147387
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Whatup TonyO
> Need anything from here ? Let me know !
> 
> BIG suport to the R to the O from Brazil !
> 
> 
> *


Send some Brazilian souviners :biggrin:


----------



## Bob Cusp

Like ?


----------



## keneken

Wuzup Rollerz.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bob Cusp_@Jun 21 2007, 07:43 PM~8147464
> *Like ?
> *


keychains and post cards :dunno: Oh and send some of those hot Brazilian models too :cheesy:


----------



## Bob Cusp

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 21 2007, 03:16 PM~8147681
> *keychains and post cards :dunno:  Oh and send some of those hot Brazilian models too  :cheesy:
> *



thats why i asked, cause for me brazilian suvenirs are some hot ASS !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bob Cusp_@Jun 21 2007, 09:30 PM~8148055
> *thats why i asked, cause for me brazilian suvenirs are some hot ASS !
> *


Brazilian women are some of the most beautiful in the world :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 21 2007, 11:35 AM~8148508
> *Brazilian women are some of the most beautiful in the world :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: thats the forbidden fruit


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 21 2007, 10:56 PM~8148650
> *:nono: thats the forbidden fruit
> *


hno:


----------



## Bob Cusp

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 21 2007, 05:56 PM~8148650
> *:nono: thats the forbidden fruit
> *


hno: hno: Forbidden hno: hno: 

you got it ! Thats why I am here in Brazil !!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bob Cusp_@Jun 21 2007, 11:12 PM~8148746
> *hno:  hno: Forbidden hno:  hno:
> 
> you got it ! Thats why I am here in Brazil !!!!!!
> *



Post pics of your ride


----------



## Bob Cusp

why ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bob Cusp_@Jun 21 2007, 11:17 PM~8148784
> *why ?
> *


Just askin


----------



## toxiconer

WUSUP B*RO*THAZ


----------



## Bob Cusp

TonyO let me know !


----------



## RO-BC

tight


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bob Cusp_@Jun 21 2007, 11:22 PM~8148816
> *TonyO let me know !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Got any interior and engine pics?


----------



## Bob Cusp

nop, but i can take !

the interior besides the headliner, still the same from 64 ! (silver color)
I have a brand new carpet here from hubbards and slowly slowly i am buying stuff for it ! The engine is a 327, with a holley and MSD (distribuitor,coil and ignition).
The thing is that chrome here is FUCKING expensive and mostly chrome parts are not available in the market, not to tell that if i buy from there, i have to pay an expensive shipping + 60% tax on the total invoce, so if i buy a part for US$ 50.00 + US$50.00 (shipping) i will pay US$ 60.00 tax, so its really fucking impossible !

Still a lot to do in my car, but some stuff are quiet impossible, but slowly slowly i am getting in there !

PS:I wont ask what Taco told me to ask !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bob Cusp_@Jun 22 2007, 01:43 AM~8149808
> *nop, but i can take !
> 
> the interior besides the headliner, still the same from 64 ! (silver color)
> I have a brand new carpet here from hubbards and slowly slowly i am buying stuff for it ! The engine is a 327, with a holley and MSD (distribuitor,coil and ignition).
> The thing is that chrome here is FUCKING expensive and mostly chrome parts are not available in the market, not to tell that if i buy from there, i have to pay an expensive shipping + 60% tax on the total invoce, so if i buy a part for US$ 50.00 + US$50.00 (shipping) i will pay US$ 60.00 tax, so its really fucking impossible !
> 
> Still a lot to do in my car, but some stuff are quiet impossible, but slowly slowly i am getting in there !
> 
> PS:I wont ask what Taco told me to ask !
> *


That sucks for real bro. You're paying too damn many taxes :burn:


----------



## Bob Cusp

thats why it takes a lot of money and time, cause i have to ask someone that is going to bring a carb, another to bring a distribuitor, another to bring this and that, and mostly people comes with they bags full, so its a pain in the ass, and thing here,if you find, they are usualy 300% +, compared to america, where u just call, i lived in FL for 4 years and i know how the system there works, imagine how tha fuck am i gonna bring a hydraulic set up, also if and i will burn a motor, small little fucking parts that i just found there, fuck man THIS IS NO FUCKING FUNNY !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Bob Cusp_@Jun 22 2007, 01:49 AM~8149841
> *thats why it takes a lot of money and time, cause i have to ask someone that is going to bring a carb, another to bring a distribuitor, another to bring this and that, and mostly people comes with they bags full, so its a pain in the ass, and thing here,if you find, they are usualy 300% +, compared to america, where u just call, i lived in FL for 4 years and i know how the system there works, imagine how tha fuck am i gonna bring a hydraulic set up, also if and i will burn a motor, small little fucking parts that i just found there, fuck man THIS IS NO FUCKING FUNNY !
> *


 :tears:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Jun 21 2007, 10:08 AM~8146059
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~RO 2007 car show ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2007, 05:17 PM~8122558
> *Who was it bro?  :dunno:
> *


MY SONS TRIKE TOOK SWEEPS THAT DAY BRO, MUCH RESPECT TO R.O.....IT WASN'T AN EASY WIN, AND I DONT THINK HATING WAS INVOLVED


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2007, 12:12 PM~8155690
> *MY SONS TRIKE TOOK SWEEPS THAT DAY BRO, MUCH RESPECT TO R.O.....IT WASN'T AN  EASY WIN, AND I DONT THINK HATING WAS INVOLVED
> *



IT'S ALL GOOD, IT WOULD BE ICE TO SEE THE LITTLE ONE GO UP AND GET HIS TROPHY NEXT TIME.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 23 2007, 09:22 AM~8159368
> *IT'S ALL GOOD, IT WOULD BE ICE TO SEE THE LITTLE ONE GO UP AND GET HIS TROPHY NEXT TIME.
> *


The battle for the top spot continues :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 22 2007, 11:22 PM~8159368
> *IT'S ALL GOOD, IT WOULD BE ICE TO SEE THE LITTLE ONE GO UP AND GET HIS TROPHY NEXT TIME.
> *


actually he went and got the first place trophy, i just went up for the cash and BEST OF SHOW TROPHY 
BTW....im not trying to create drama, we've talked before and we are cool, see you at the shows bro...keep doing your thing....
--DANNY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 22 2007, 11:55 PM~8159539
> *The battle for the top spot continues  :0
> *


there really is no battle tony, it dosent even matter, what matters is that we all continue to go to shows keep the peace and show with pride to help keep this lowriding game alive  you know how i am :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 10:55 AM~8160934
> *there really is no battle tony, it dosent even matter, what matters is that we all continue to go to shows keep the peace and show with pride to help keep this lowriding game alive   you know how i am :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: well said danny


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 09:55 AM~8160934
> *there really is no battle tony, it dosent even matter, what matters is that we all continue to go to shows keep the peace and show with pride to help keep this lowriding game alive   you know how i am :biggrin:
> *



well said :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 09:55 AM~8160934
> *there really is no battle tony, it dosent even matter, what matters is that we all continue to go to shows keep the peace and show with pride to help keep this lowriding game alive   you know how i am :biggrin:
> *


   Thats what its all about homie.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

*:roflmao: :roflmao: THERE NEVER WAS ANY HATING DIRECTED TO YOU OR THE TRIKE. I WAS SPEAKING OF THE SHOW ITSELF, THERE WILL ALWAYS BE POLITICS INVOLVED. THIS IS AN R.O. SITE WHERE I CAN COMMUNICATE WITH ALL MY BROTHERS WORLD WIDE AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S CRACKIN!!!

IF I WANTED TO DIRECT HATING TOWARDS YOU I WOULD HAVE WENT TO THE LUXURIOUS SITE OR I JUST WOULD OF CONFRONTED YOU. 

THERE IS NO NEED TO CONTINUE THE DRAMA YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOSE SOME, THAT DAY WAS NOT IN OUR FAVOR.

I'LL SEE YOU AROUND I ALWAYS DO.  

*


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

* IT'S TIME TO PACK AND HEAD OUT TO ARIZONA TO VISIT THE MASTER BIKE BUILDER GENE BARE  WHO KNOWS IF NORTHERN CALI CAN HANDLE A COUPLE OF DRAGON TAILS :biggrin: 

MY DAUGHTER IS A FAN OF THE 2 TIME BIKE OF THE YEAR.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 23 2007, 11:00 AM~8161278
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  THERE NEVER WAS ANY HATING DIRECTED TO YOU OR THE TRIKE. I WAS SPEAKING OF THE SHOW ITSELF, THERE WILL ALWAYS BE POLITICS INVOLVED. THIS IS AN R.O. SITE WHERE I CAN COMMUNICATE WITH ALL MY BROTHERS WORLD WIDE AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S CRACKIN!!!
> 
> IF I WANTED TO DIRECT HATING TOWARDS YOU I WOULD HAVE WENT TO THE LUXURIOUS SITE OR I JUST WOULD OF CONFRONTED YOU.
> 
> THERE IS NO NEED TO CONTINUE THE DRAMA YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOSE SOME, THAT DAY WAS NOT IN OUR FAVOR.
> 
> I'LL SEE YOU AROUND I ALWAYS DO.
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 23 2007, 01:00 PM~8161278
> *THERE NEVER WAS ANY HATING DIRECTED TO YOU OR THE TRIKE. I WAS SPEAKING OF THE SHOW ITSELF, THERE WILL ALWAYS BE POLITICS INVOLVED. THIS IS AN R.O. SITE WHERE I CAN COMMUNICATE WITH ALL MY BROTHERS WORLD WIDE AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S CRACKIN!!!
> 
> IF I WANTED TO DIRECT HATING TOWARDS YOU I WOULD HAVE WENT TO THE LUXURIOUS SITE OR I JUST WOULD OF CONFRONTED YOU.
> 
> THERE IS NO NEED TO CONTINUE THE DRAMA YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOSE SOME, THAT DAY WAS NOT IN OUR FAVOR.
> 
> I'LL SEE YOU AROUND I ALWAYS DO.
> *


Site. Do you meen the thread?


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 11:29 AM~8161400
> *Site. Do you meen the thread?
> *


Yes, whatever you MEEN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 23 2007, 01:49 PM~8161477
> *Yes, whatever you MEEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So you do mean the thread... I am confused . Why you clowning me man. :biggrin:


----------



## mcswangin

what crackin rollerz  :wave:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 11:50 AM~8161486
> *So you do mean the thread... I am confused . Why you clowning me man. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 23 2007, 11:09 AM~8161325
> * IT'S TIME TO PACK AND HEAD OUT TO ARIZONA TO VISIT THE MASTER BIKE BUILDER GENE BARE    WHO KNOWS IF NORTHERN CALI CAN HANDLE A COUPLE OF DRAGON TAILS :biggrin:
> 
> MY DAUGHTER IS A FAN OF THE 2 TIME BIKE OF THE YEAR.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


qualify it at san mateo show


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 09:55 AM~8160934
> *there really is no battle tony, it dosent even matter, what matters is that we all continue to go to shows keep the peace and show with pride to help keep this lowriding game alive   you know how i am :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 23 2007, 12:31 PM~8161687
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: sup gene


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 23 2007, 11:49 AM~8161477
> *Yes, whatever you MEEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 03:07 PM~8162349
> *:biggrin: sup gene
> *


your car is looking good


----------



## BIG CHANO

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 19 2007, 08:59 PM~8138400
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: LET THE HATERS START HATING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 19 2007, 08:59 PM~8138400
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Ronin let's see yours now. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 23 2007, 10:30 PM~8161682
> *qualify it at san mateo show
> *


x2 You can setup with Taco when he takes my Pirate bike to qualify there


----------



## RO-BC

yes sir i will be there to qualify that bike so if ya need any help setting up i will be there as always just make sure the coROnaz are cold lol and the mcDonalds breakfast is waiting too lol on the real thow hit me up big pan dulce
559-803-9184


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 25 2007, 07:21 AM~8170424
> *yes sir i will be there to qualify that bike so if ya need any help setting up i will be there as always just make sure the coROnaz are cold lol and the mcDonalds breakfast is waiting too lol on the real thow hit me up big pan dulce
> 559-803-9184
> *


The Coronas go fast so be up early and for the Mc Donalds :nono: We eat PANDULCE con Leche and 5 pounds of Chichirones.

We have to just wait and see about the bike  the wife thinks it's too much for my daughter but I'm working on it :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 23 2007, 09:49 PM~8161477
> *Yes, whatever you MEEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



How about some forks like these?


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2007, 06:58 AM~8177870
> *How about some forks like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea those forks would look good on the trike. How much...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 27 2007, 05:44 PM~8185986
> *Yea those forks would look good on the trike. How much...
> *


PM Sent


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *Damu505*

What it dew brotha :wave:


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 27 2007, 01:59 PM~8188416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 27 2007, 01:59 PM~8188416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: DON"T LIE :rofl: 
THATS WICKED


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 28 2007, 03:30 AM~8189918
> *:biggrin: DON"T LIE :rofl:
> THATS WICKED
> *


x2 that's a title bike right there :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 27 2007, 02:47 PM~8188774
> *WTF
> *


That's for you little BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## skinnischwinn

I CANT WAIT 2 TAKE ALL THE TITLES-SO YOU DONT GET ANY-LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:wave: Gene


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 27 2007, 01:59 PM~8188416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Take better pics homie, I wanna see all the detail :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jun 27 2007, 01:59 PM~8188416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was just wondering if you can tell me where you guy get your inspiration from or are you guys motiveated by anything spacific? Im really interested in your process for how you make your bikes.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 08:38 AM~8199459
> *I was just wondering if you can tell me where you guy get your inspiration from or are you guys motiveated by anything spacific? Im really interested in your process for how you make your bikes.
> *


Nobody knows how his mind works. The thing with him is lots of people have ideas and designs in their head. Gene is the only person I know that can actually take his ideas and make them happen. I had him make some parts for me and he was showing me how they fit together and I was like  HTF did he do that? :around: He's like the McGuyver of welding and fabrication :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2007, 10:38 PM~8199459
> *I was just wondering if you can tell me where you guy get your inspiration from or are you guys motiveated by anything spacific? Im really interested in your process for how you make your bikes.
> *


Its like any grate builder they get an idea then run with it. He can make a simple bike or he can go all crazy like this one. What gets him going is all the people that say its ugly or it dont work but at the end it wins. Like alot of people said his bomb was ugly and nothing work but 2 bomb of the years later people are now giving him respect. Not bad for a guy that built his own stuff and NO shop had anything to do with it! How many people can say that?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 29 2007, 06:05 PM~8201026
> *Its like any grate builder they get an idea then run with it. He can make a simple bike or he can go all crazy like this one. What gets him going is all the people that say its ugly or it dont work but at the end it wins. Like alot of people said his bomb was ugly and nothing work but 2 bomb of the years later people are now giving him respect. Not bad for a guy that built his own stuff and NO shop had anything to do with it! How many people can say that?
> *


x2 The hate fuels his fire for building. People talk trash, he'll build something just to take you out in your category 

Then again you actually have to have something in your category for him to compete against most the haters saying the bike or trike is ugly don't have a damn thing to show anyway :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 29 2007, 05:35 AM~8200486-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody knows how his mind works.  The thing with him is lots of people have ideas and designs in their head.  Gene is the only person I know that can actually take his ideas and make them happen.  I had him make some parts for me and he was showing me how they fit together and I was like   HTF did he do that?  :around:  He's like the McGuyver of welding and fabrication :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL PHX_@Jun 29 2007, 08:05 AM~8201026
> *Its like any grate builder they get an idea then run with it. He can make a simple bike or he can go all crazy like this one. What gets him going is all the people that say its ugly or it dont work but at the end it wins. Like alot of people said his bomb was ugly and nothing work but 2 bomb of the years later people are now giving him respect. Not bad for a guy that built his own stuff and NO shop had anything to do with it! How many people can say that?
> *


Thats great guys but it doesnt answer my questions. Is Gene just shy or what? I see he doesnt post much at all on here.


----------



## Raguness

hes smart keep them wanting more.


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 29 2007, 07:14 PM~8205384
> *hes smart keep them wanting more.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I guess I will just talk to you at a show.


----------



## excalibur

wassup rollerz!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 09:53 PM~8206200
> *I guess I will just talk to you at a show.
> *


 *YOU CAN TALK TO ME :0 *It seems when Im at a show your the quiet and shy one


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 07:12 PM~8205370
> *Thats great guys but it doesnt answer my questions. Is Gene just shy or what? I see he doesnt post much at all on here.
> *


you may have to watch some movies and open your mind a little but some ecstacy might help you out or some acid. Things you see and imagine blow your mind away. For example I was so drunk they wet me down with the water hose and I thought sharks were chasing me and a mermaid saved me. New project Sharks....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 30 2007, 07:50 AM~8207629
> *YOU CAN TALK TO ME :0 It seems when Im at a show your the quiet and shy one
> *


I dont know what you look like bro. If you see me then say hi. :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 30 2007, 08:01 AM~8207659
> *you may have to watch some movies and open your mind a little but some ecstacy might help you out or some acid. Things you see and imagine blow your mind away. For example I was so drunk they wet me down with the water hose and I thought sharks were chasing me and a mermaid saved me. New project Sharks....
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize: :loco: I will pass on that homie, but thanks for the advice.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 30 2007, 09:01 AM~8207659
> *you may have to watch some movies and open your mind a little but some ecstacy might help you out or some acid. Things you see and imagine blow your mind away. For example I was so drunk they wet me down with the water hose and I thought sharks were chasing me and a mermaid saved me. New project Sharks....
> *


wow :0


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SUP ROLLERZ!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 30 2007, 06:01 PM~8207659
> *you may have to watch some movies and open your mind a little but some ecstacy might help you out or some acid. Things you see and imagine blow your mind away. For example I was so drunk they wet me down with the water hose and I thought sharks were chasing me and a mermaid saved me. New project Sharks....
> *



Damn that came out of nowhere :around: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Fabian from Germany holdin it down with his Blue Diamond


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2007, 03:51 PM~8228523
> *Fabian from Germany holdin it down with his Blue Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember he wanted to do a bike too. Did he get that going? :dunno:


----------



## Raguness

Do you think this pump is worth or could be rebuilt?








Its off a 63 Cadi Conv Top


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 3 2007, 08:44 PM~8230660
> *Do you think this pump is worth or could be rebuilt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its off a 63 Cadi Conv Top
> *


WOW LOOKS LIKE THE TITANIC


----------



## DuezPaid

People are into old looking shit. Just tell people its aircraft hydraulics. If they disagree, tell them they're not og enough.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2007, 06:35 AM~8200486
> *Nobody knows how his mind works.  The thing with him is lots of people have ideas and designs in their head.  Gene is the only person I know that can actually take his ideas and make them happen.  I had him make some parts for me and he was showing me how they fit together and I was like   HTF did he do that?  :around:  He's like the McGuyver of welding and fabrication :thumbsup:
> *


Guys work is pretty impressive.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 3 2007, 09:04 PM~8230800
> *WOW LOOKS LIKE THE TITANIC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 3 2007, 09:04 PM~8230800
> *WOW LOOKS LIKE THE TITANIC
> *


But do you think it will sink or swim? anybody.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

If the outside looks like that I cant imagine that the inside would look any better. Probably not worth saving.


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 3 2007, 08:44 PM~8230660
> *Do you think this pump is worth or could be rebuilt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its off a 63 Cadi Conv Top
> *


hit me up, I got a good one for $40


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY AND HAVE A SAFE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Lets see some more pictures of the bikes from Rollerz Only...........


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## UpInSmoke619

I know thers gotta be more pictures out there of R.O. Bike Club............


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 5 2007, 02:03 AM~8237685
> *I know thers gotta be more pictures out there of R.O. Bike Club............
> *


This ones busting out in denver on the 8th. Here's a preview.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 5 2007, 12:12 PM~8237790
> *This ones busting out in denver on the 8th. Here's a preview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That one never made it but mine did. I was just happy to qualify now I have 2 months to prep for Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 10 2007, 11:09 PM~8280855
> *That one never made it but mine did.  I was just happy to qualify now I have 2 months to prep for Vegas  :biggrin:
> *



That 16'' came out clean, TonyO. Very Unique


----------



## LIL PHX

Whats up Damu505!!!!


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 11 2007, 07:30 AM~8282413
> *Whats up Damu505!!!!
> *



What up homie!! It was nice to meet you out in denver homie!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 05:24 PM~8282369
> *That 16'' came out clean, TonyO. Very Unique
> *


Thanks. Finally someone NOT hating on my bike :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Jul 11 2007, 05:33 PM~8282438
> *What up homie!! It was nice to meet you out in denver homie!!!!
> *



WTF it dew brotha? Ready to get crackin on them pirate parts? Oh man I got some new stuff that's gonna make you go  :around: :0


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2007, 07:46 AM~8282550
> *WTF it dew brotha? Ready to get crackin on them pirate parts?  Oh man I got some new stuff that's gonna make you go   :around:  :0
> *


Send me some pic's???????


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2007, 07:45 AM~8282538
> *Thanks.  Finally someone NOT hating on my bike  :cheesy:
> *



Fuck all those hater them hoez just ENVY us cause we rollin deep. DEEP POCKETS TOO!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Damu505+Jul 11 2007, 05:51 PM~8282585-->
> 
> 
> 
> Send me some pic's???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try to email them tonight. I don't have my memory card with me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 06:03 PM~8282642
> *Fuck all those hater them hoez just ENVY us cause we rollin deep. DEEP POCKETS TOO!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tru dat.


----------



## Drop'em

TonyO thanks for the work on the wheel, Taco just called me and said the wheel is done. He will ship it out to me. Thanks looking foward on doing more buisness with TnT.


----------



## RO-BC

deep pockets i wish i had that problem


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 11 2007, 08:30 AM~8282819
> *deep pockets i wish i had that problem
> *



Thanks again man. That wheel came out clean, n thats before plating


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jul 11 2007, 06:16 PM~8282719-->
> 
> 
> 
> TonyO thanks for the work on the wheel, Taco just called me and said the wheel is done. He will ship it out to me. Thanks looking foward on doing more buisness with TnT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool man thanks a lot :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 06:30 PM~8282819
> *deep pockets i wish i had that problem
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you do and you don't. You dont want to be like the damn tweaker I used to know that would sew a secret pocket in his pants that extended his normal pockets so he could shop lift :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 06:32 PM~8282839
> *Thanks again man. That wheel came out clean, n thats before plating
> *


Hell yeah you can polish to almost a chrome like shine


----------



## Drop'em

I didnt mean Deep Pockets like that TonyO. I meant it in a way that what ever we wnat to do we dont talk we just do it.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 06:47 PM~8282961
> *I didnt mean Deep Pockets like that TonyO. I meant it in a way that what ever we wnat to do we dont talk we just do it.
> *



tweaker pockets :roflmao:


Yeah man tru dat.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2007, 07:45 AM~8282538
> *Thanks.  Finally someone NOT hating on my bike  :cheesy:
> *


Hey man i liked it what i saw too and i might have a suggestion or two if you are not done with the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 12 2007, 01:36 AM~8286134
> *Hey man i liked it what i saw too and i might have a suggestion or two if you are not done with the frame. :biggrin:
> *


PM the suggestions


----------



## TonyO

Denver show judge told Gene he had to see it run and drive. Drove, steers, runs, all functional. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

I wanna see pictures of when gene first got it i heard it was rolled over or something like that. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 13 2007, 02:09 AM~8295318
> *I wanna see pictures of when gene first got it i heard it was rolled over or something like that. :dunno:
> *



I've never seen pics of it before he started workin on it.


----------



## Raguness

Gene got pics? Where they at?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 13 2007, 02:20 AM~8295396
> *Gene got pics?  Where they at?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

_*What's Crackin !!!!! I got my kids getting the bikes ready for Fresno this weekend coming up.*_


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 15 2007, 09:51 PM~8316026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Crackin !!!!! I got my kids getting the bikes ready for Fresno this weekend coming up.
> *


  I will make sure and say hi when I see you.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 09:53 PM~8316032
> *  I will make sure and say hi when I see you.
> *


thiers a show next weekend...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 15 2007, 10:07 PM~8316197
> *thiers a show next weekend...
> *


Yeah, and Im going to be there.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 10:12 PM~8316237
> *Yeah, and Im going to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where in fresno is it...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The flyer says its going to be at the fairgrounds.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 10:17 PM~8316267
> *The flyer says its going to be at the fairgrounds.
> *


i dint c the flyer it took 2 long to load my bad :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You going to the show?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 10:21 PM~8316299
> *You going to the show?
> *


gonna try
but most likey ill b their..
u takin the trike
if not then i wont knoe who u r.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 15 2007, 10:24 PM~8316326
> *:biggrin:
> gonna try
> but most likey ill b their..
> u takin the trike
> if not then i wont knoe who u r.. :biggrin:
> *


you will know who I am becasue I will have my Socios shirt on. Thats how you can identify me. Look for me cause I guess you guys dont have your shirts yet?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 10:25 PM~8316333
> *you will know who I am becasue I will have my Socios shirt on. Thats how you can identify me. Look for me cause I guess you guys dont have your shirts yet?
> *


ahah i dont yet i gotta get it in this week


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 15 2007, 09:51 PM~8316026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Crackin !!!!! I got my kids getting the bikes ready for Fresno this weekend coming up.
> *


ITS ALL ABOUT THE FAMILY BRO!

MY SON ALSO HAS SOMTHING FOR THE HATERS  TOTY :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 16 2007, 07:32 PM~8318255
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE FAMILY BRO!
> 
> MY SON ALSO HAS SOMTHING FOR THE HATERS   TOTY :0
> *



That's if you get your parts done on time :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 16 2007, 09:33 AM~8318266
> *That's if you get your parts done on time :roflmao:
> *


JERKOID


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 16 2007, 07:39 PM~8318305
> *JERKOID
> *


JK they should be done :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

tony is to slow BIG b lol


----------



## RO.LIFER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 16 2007, 09:43 AM~8318334
> *tony is to slow BIG b lol
> *


I'LL CHOKE HIM OUT IN HOUSTON


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 16 2007, 07:51 PM~8318376
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I'LL CHOKE HIM OUT IN HOUSTON
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC

BETTER HIM THEN ME LOL


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 16 2007, 09:32 AM~8318255
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE FAMILY BRO!
> 
> MY SON ALSO HAS SOMTHING FOR THE HATERS   TOTY :0
> *


Easy on that TOTY stuff!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 17 2007, 01:44 AM~8321101
> *Easy on that TOTY stuff!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: Both of you will be no match for my Best Graphics win when light up my bike with 10 500 watt work lights


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TONY HOWS THE PIRATE BIKE COMIN


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2007, 02:52 AM~8321582
> *TONY HOWS THE PIRATE BIKE COMIN
> *


Good brotha, I'm gonna try to get you some fenders out soon


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

What up from Houston :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 20 2007, 03:53 PM~8354557
> *What up from Houston :wave:
> *


STFU. YOU REALLY HERE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 20 2007, 01:53 PM~8354557
> *What up from Houston :wave:
> *


Houston Az?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2007, 09:58 PM~8359166
> *Houston Az?
> *


Houston TX fool I don't see you coming out here :angry: :buttkick: :twak:

You don't leave Cali and Noe don't leave TX so I gotta come out to you to meet you at shows :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

look at the shine got the pirates bike recleared mirror finish


----------



## Eternal Life

SOUTH HOUSTON LOUNGE
602 COLLEGE AVE
( SOUTH HOUSTON @ HWY 3 )
SOUTH HOUSTON, TX
SAT 27 2007
2PM-7PM 

*ROBERT GOODALL BAND
*B-B-Q PLATES
*AUCTION



BENEFIT FOR KEVIN ALLAN VIDOCK..WE WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU..

ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE FOR ANY CAR CLUBS & BIKE CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......THANK YOU..

HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
832-297-2761


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2007, 10:50 AM~8363178
> *Houston TX fool I don't see you coming out here  :angry:  :buttkick: :twak:
> 
> You don't leave Cali and Noe don't leave TX so I gotta come out to you to meet you at shows :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2007, 08:50 AM~8363178
> *Houston TX fool I don't see you coming out here  :angry:   :buttkick: :twak:
> 
> You don't leave Cali and Noe don't leave TX so I gotta come out to you to meet you at shows :roflmao:
> *


I went to vegas member? :biggrin: I might be going to that Odessa show this year. :dunno: I would like to take my trike to Oregon, Florida, NYC and other places but Im going to retire it soon. We will see what happens.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Jul 22 2007, 07:58 PM~8363445-->
> 
> 
> 
> look at the shine got the pirates bike recleared mirror finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn that skull looks real :0 I'm gonna have nightmares when I get it home I'm gonna have do double pad lock my shed so my bike don't come out at night and attack me in my sleep hno: hno: hno:  :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2007, 08:47 AM~8376615
> *I went to vegas member?  :biggrin:  I might be going to that Odessa show this year.  :dunno: I would like to take my trike to Oregon, Florida, NYC and other places but Im going to retire it soon. We will see what happens.
> *


Cool brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE




----------



## Drop'em

Check this wheel out it was done by TnT( TonyO n TACO) Good Job guys


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 04:32 PM~8386047
> *Check this wheel out it was done by TnT( TonyO n TACO) Good Job guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks a lot man it was great meeting you at the show. I'm honored to have our steering wheel on a sweepstakes winning bike :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

MY FEELINGS ARE EXACTLY THE SAME THAT BITCH LOOKS SICK ON THERE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 25 2007, 05:15 PM~8386239
> *MY FEELINGS ARE EXACTLY THE SAME THAT BITCH LOOKS SICK ON THERE
> *


That steering wheel looks like it was made for that bike. :thumbsup: I'm actually thinking of changing that design up a little bit and using it for one of my bikes


----------



## RO-BC

BITER


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 25 2007, 05:28 PM~8386332
> *BITER
> *


yeah well when you got a good design you go with it besides that I'd change it up and add my own little design changes. I mean I have the friggin CAD , I can do anything I want with it :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 07:36 AM~8386384
> *yeah well when you got a good design you go with it besides that I'd change it up and add my own little design changes.  I mean I have the friggin CAD , I can do anything I want with it  :biggrin:
> *



So I guess you will work on my forks n handle bars then huh!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 06:49 PM~8386885
> *So I guess you will work on my forks n handle bars then huh!
> *


hell yeah I can use the same design but change it a little so it'll fit and work for other parts. That's what we did with the blade, we changed it up a little to make a sissybar and just shrunk it down to make steering wheels out of it. Plus check your PM in a little and I'll tell you what I got for ideas


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 09:18 AM~8387059
> *hell yeah I can use the same design but change it a little so it'll fit and work for other parts.  That's what we did with the blade, we changed it up a little to make a sissybar and just shrunk it down to make steering wheels out of it.  Plus check your PM in a little and I'll tell you what I got for ideas
> *



cool. I will


----------



## RO.LIFER

ttt


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

My first lowrider bike. It was cherry back in the day. Yes that's a BMX front wheel only because I had to send my other front wheel out for whatever reason. 

The frame on this bike is now the Pirate bike frame


----------



## BIG PANDULCE




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 30 2007, 05:57 PM~8424739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowrider63

me


pic on my tatto 

my tatto


my tatto

my tattos




and on my rollerz only tatto that I did last the week  

my Rollerz Only Tatto


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jul 30 2007, 10:46 PM~8427116
> *me
> pic on my tatto
> 
> my tatto
> my tatto
> 
> my tattos
> and on my rollerz only tatto that I did last the week
> 
> my Rollerz Only Tatto
> *



Damn that Rollerz Tat is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2007, 08:48 PM~8427135
> *Damn that Rollerz Tat is bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


hello tony thanks thanks have a good day


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

*To all Rollerz Only Bike members Either Nate or myself will be saving all our indoor bike spots in Vegas. I plan on sending in multiple entries but I don't need all the space they're going to give me so please set up your bikes with us so we can roll as one club this time not separate like we did in Houston. Its hard to coordinate when we don't really all get together on things, we don't want to leave any brothas behind.

So if you go to setup on Saturday and see our bikes throw yours in the pile. We'll make sure to designate our spots somehow. I plan on setting up on Friday and not go back until Sunday if all goes well. This is a two day setup show for those of you who may have forgotten.*


----------



## TonyO

I'd say we had a good turnout for Houston


----------



## TonyO

San Diego Turnout


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP ROLLERZ


----------



## TonyO

Remember kids, if you want your girl to stay with you then.............












:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LIL PHX

What's up Rollerz!!!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 10 2007, 06:46 AM~8519818
> *
> *



:machinegun:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 8 2007, 06:06 PM~8507000
> *Remember kids, if you want your girl to stay with you then.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Then what happen to you Tony!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 10 2007, 04:49 PM~8519837
> *Then what happen to you Tony!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Then you lose your girl and you gotta find another unless you're a Roller then you don't gotta worry, then YOU are the one leaving THEM damn drama queens :twak:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jul 30 2007, 11:46 AM~8427116
> *me
> pic on my tatto
> 
> my tatto
> my tatto
> 
> my tattos
> and on my rollerz only tatto that I did last the week
> 
> my Rollerz Only Tatto
> *


the 63 impala with black tires and d's - :barf: :barf:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 10 2007, 06:56 AM~8519867
> *Then you lose your girl and you gotta find another unless you're a Roller then you don't gotta worry, then YOU are the one leaving THEM  damn drama queens :twak:
> *


hahahahahahahahahahaha... What girl have you ever had fool.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 10 2007, 06:07 PM~8520301
> *the 63 impala with black tires and d's - :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn R O is looking good wuz up tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2007, 07:22 PM~8520947
> *damn R O is looking good wuz up tony
> *




just chillin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i am headed to work and drive around all damn day :angry: lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2007, 07:42 PM~8521106
> *i am headed to work and drive around all damn day  :angry:  lol
> *


:burn:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 817Lowrider

R.O. doing it big


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2007, 04:36 AM~8545630
> *R.O. doing it big
> *


Yes sir. Club of the Year issue


----------



## CE 707

congrat to you guys


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 05:50 PM~8545224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What bikes are in that issue?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 09:42 PM~8569425
> *What bikes are in that issue?
> *



We got phucked on the bikes. There's some orange Louis Vuittan bike that's not even in our club :uh: This issue was not FULL club coverage like UCE's was when they won the title a couple years ago.


----------



## AMB1800

supp rollerz!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 17 2007, 12:47 AM~8570629
> *supp rollerz!!!!
> *



wassssup :wave:


----------



## AMB1800

supp tony!!! did taco told you or show you some stuff :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 17 2007, 03:05 AM~8571470
> *supp tony!!! did taco told you or show you some stuff  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz TonyO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2007, 01:08 PM~8570086
> *We got phucked on the bikes.  There's some orange Louis Vuittan bike that's not even in our club  :uh:  This issue was not FULL club coverage like UCE's was when they won the title a couple years ago.
> *


I knew you guys were going to get screwed. :angry: They better make it up to you guys later on.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2007, 05:16 AM~8572210
> *I knew you guys were going to get screwed.  :angry:  They better make it up to you guys later on.
> *


Yep. I dunno. we'll see. I mean damn we do show strong at every show, our bikes and cars take up a big percentage of the overall exhibitors and we keep growing at every show. we picked up 10 cars into the club from the Houston show, one of them is a Car of the Year contender :0


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

seriously we need to talk about this RO stuff :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

just droppping by ....WASSUP MY 
RO fam!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

*FOR ALL THOSE HATERZ !!!!!!!! *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Sep 6 2007, 05:27 PM~8728391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR ALL THOSE HATERZ !!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Sep 6 2007, 09:27 AM~8728391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR ALL THOSE HATERZ !!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up Rollerz!!! Hope to see everyone in VEGAS!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2007, 03:43 PM~8732420
> *What's up Rollerz!!! Hope to see everyone in VEGAS!!
> *



I will see you friday morning ass.


----------



## 817.TX.

sup guys. Iv heard bout yall in the lowrider mags


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by NEWB_@Sep 6 2007, 08:11 PM~8733983
> *sup guys. Iv heard bout yall in the lowrider mags
> *


x2 you guys are the man. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 07:08 PM~8733949
> *I will see you friday morning ass.
> *


You better bring FOOD too! :0


----------



## TINWOODY WAGON

waz up my brothers .... have a great weekend .... VEGAS around the corner see yaall there ......


----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## Damu505

Wutt it dew Rollerz?????? Wutt you know about that R.O.???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up RO just cruise-in through and saying hi


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 20 2007, 05:16 AM~8828257
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Drop'em

WE COMING TO ! WE ARE WORLD WIDE SUCKA...................


----------



## DuezPaid




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 09:07 PM~8828606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE COMING TO ! WE ARE WORLD WIDE SUCKA...................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 19 2007, 08:10 PM~8828625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On are way to the top!!!


----------



## The ZONE

as soon as i re-do my 26 this winter id love to fly the rollerz plaque


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 21 2007, 04:03 AM~8836022
> *as soon as i re-do my 26 this winter id love to fly the rollerz plaque
> *


----------



## The ZONE

TonyO you know Neal (Bone Collector) he can put in a good word for me, he said you were the guy to talk to to get into Rollerz


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 21 2007, 06:43 PM~8839959
> *TonyO you know Neal (Bone Collector) he can put in a good word for me, he said you were the guy to talk to to get into Rollerz
> *


Yeah man I know him. I'll see if he can vouch for you and see what he says


----------



## The ZONE

if i qualify to get in do i get a little plaque tp fly on my bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 21 2007, 09:53 PM~8841328
> *if i qualify to get in do i get a little plaque tp fly on my bike
> *


You'll have to join your local chapter out there and talk to the prez out there. They do have bike plaques but TNT doens't make them. Those were already done by Jagster from our founder and are available through him.


----------



## The ZONE

the closest chapter to me is the buffalo/niagara chapter, who would i have to talk to from there


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## The ZONE

well alright


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Rollerz? Which shirt should I wear to Vegas? :dunno:



















My Bahama silk shirt










My Dress shirts










My jersies










My Polos


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 21 2007, 09:53 PM~8841328
> *if i qualify to get in do i get a little plaque tp fly on my bike
> *


You'd have to hook up with Rochester's chap prez but I dont know who that is I'll PM you our founder's number tomorrow and you can call and ask, you have to talk to him anyway, all members have to talk to Troy one time or another.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

do you have to pay dues in rollers?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 24 2007, 07:19 AM~8855936
> *do you have to pay dues in rollers?
> *


Of course son this aint no Mickey Mouse BC this is the big leagues. :thumbsup:

Oh and all you haters I already got one for you :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :buttkick: baka baka baka blah blah blah 

The dues are to separate the true members from those just lookin to fly a plaque. The dues go toward club displays. Why do you think we always win Best Club Display everywhere we go? Those big ass 5 ft x 5 ft dice didn't pay for themselves


----------



## The ZONE

i didnt know a rochester chapter existed


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BIG PANDULCE

I sent my grandson's pre-reg. on September 1st and I just got a letter back from LRM saying his pre-reg is not accepted. They said they have been sold out for space months ago. :tears:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Sep 24 2007, 07:06 AM~8857806
> *I sent my grandson's pre-reg. on September 1st and I just got a letter back from LRM saying his pre-reg is not accepted. They said they have been sold out for space months ago.  :tears:
> *


FUCK IT JUST SHOW UP :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Sep 24 2007, 07:06 AM~8857806
> *I sent my grandson's pre-reg. on September 1st and I just got a letter back from LRM saying his pre-reg is not accepted. They said they have been sold out for space months ago.  :tears:
> *


FUCK THAT SUCKS, THAT HAPPEND TO MY HOMIE 2, HE SENT IN 4 PRE-REG AND THEY DENIED 2 :angry:

BUY A SPOT OFF TONY O....HE HAS ABOUT 20 OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

Good morning ROLLERZ! See ya in 11 days!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2007, 09:01 PM~8855835
> *Whatup Rollerz?  Which shirt should I wear to Vegas? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bahama silk shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dress shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My jersies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Polos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## The ZONE

those old school jackets are pretty bad ass


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 24 2007, 09:04 AM~8858354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


11 more days!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

good luck Rollerz :nicoderm:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

how much do you pay a month


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 24 2007, 11:33 AM~8859247
> *how much do you pay a month
> *


It all depends on which chapter you belong too. Each chapter is run diffirent.


----------



## The ZONE

arent the buffalo rollerz in that place on grant street, westside customs or something? ill drive by ill be in buffalo for thanksgiving


----------



## Lil Spanks

Whats going on Nate, Tony and Taco......by the way, where is he??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 24 2007, 01:33 PM~8859247
> *how much do you pay a month
> *


When I was looking into Rollerz. The dues were 28 every 2 weeks over here. For bikes.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 24 2007, 06:09 PM~8861976
> *Whats going on Nate, Tony and Taco......by the way, where is he??
> *


Where is who?


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2007, 06:15 PM~8862023
> *When I was looking into Rollerz. The dues were 28 every 2 weeks over here. For bikes.
> *


Like i said each chapter is diffirent.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 25 2007, 08:01 PM~8866380
> *Where is who?
> *


They miss Taco :tears:

:roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

hey somebody fill me in what is the deal with the guys posting all the penguin stuff


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 25 2007, 05:55 PM~8868678
> *hey somebody fill me in what is the deal with the guys posting all the penguin stuff
> *


One of my club members made the lil P.O.K. thang wich stood for Pinguins Only Klique. Every one started posting it unknown of what it meant. And it was a dumb joke messing with R.O. Stupid and over with already.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 25 2007, 12:02 PM~8866389
> *Like i said each chapter is diffirent.
> *


I know thats why I said over here homie.


----------



## The ZONE

thanks, i couldnt figure it out and nobody said anything


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 26 2007, 01:55 AM~8868678
> *hey somebody fill me in what is the deal with the guys posting all the penguin stuff
> *


It was some stupid ass thing some punk ass came up with but its done and squashed and never to be brought up again


----------



## The ZONE

i hear you


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

NEW MURALS OUT OF KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 05:08 PM~8879826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW MURALS OUT OF KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ
> *


Can't view them at work, can you email them to me? [email protected] thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 27 2007, 07:18 AM~8879875
> *Can't view them at work, can you email them to me?  [email protected]  thanks :thumbsup:
> *


e-mail sent


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 07:08 AM~8879826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW MURALS OUT OF KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ
> *


Those are HOT!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hit me up for bad ass murals.. got a new guy doin em up ill be in vegas with these ones


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 09:36 AM~8880742
> *hit me up for bad ass murals.. got a new guy doin em up  ill be in vegas with these ones
> *


Oh for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2007, 09:01 PM~8855835
> *Whatup Rollerz?  Which shirt should I wear to Vegas? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bahama silk shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dress shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My jersies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Polos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wheres your RO shoes? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2007, 11:20 AM~8886922
> *Wheres your RO shoes?  :dunno:
> *


I got them


----------



## DuezPaid

New shit at the Super Show.


----------



## AMB1800

supp Rollerzzz :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

HEY TONY GOT ANY EXTRA SHIRTS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2007, 02:35 AM~8896347
> *HEY TONY GOT ANY EXTRA SHIRTS
> *


maybe :scrutinize:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Lets see some more pictures of the RO bikes......


----------



## TonyO

So many Best Of trophies this year :around:











*Hootie holding the Club Participation (AKA Club of the Year) trophy*










*Gene (51gjr) holding his Quakerstate cup, he also took his 3rd Bomb of the Year title*









*Brian (ROLifer) holding his Trike of the Year trophy*









*Nate (LilPHX) Holding his 2nd place Trike of the Year trophy*


----------



## Raguness

And who is who?? And who won what??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 15 2007, 06:09 PM~9003806
> *And who is who?? And who won what??
> *



Read the captions below the pics mayne 

We also won Lowrider Car of the Year, 3rd place Car of the Year, 2nd place Truck of the year................... it never ends


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2007, 11:33 AM~9004303
> *Read the captions below the pics mayne
> 
> We also won Lowrider Car of the Year, 3rd place Car of the Year, 2nd place Truck of the year...................  it never ends
> *


Hey, do you have pics of the 3rd place car of the year? I havent seen it yet...


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Oct 15 2007, 10:37 AM~9004827
> *Hey, do you have pics of the 3rd place car of the year? I havent seen it yet...
> *


CUTTY FROM TEXAS


----------



## TonyO

Congrats to Gene for winning the coveted Quakerstate award this year along with the prize inside :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2007, 03:12 PM~9007450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Gene for winning the coveted Quakerstate award this year along with the prize inside :thumbsup:
> *


HOW MUCH WAS IT AND HOWD HE WIN>


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 16 2007, 04:30 AM~9008591
> *HOW MUCH WAS IT AND HOWD HE WIN>
> *


$10K Quakerstate award goes to the car wtih the most Quakerstate points during the tour. read the LRM rulebook on that. he won by taking Best of Show in his category at shows during the tour. Previous winners include Certified Gangster and Orgullo Mexicano


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn R.O. be doing it big as fuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 16 2007, 05:39 PM~9017071
> *nono its milhouse the pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

fenders made to tx safe and sound


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2007, 06:54 PM~9017610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fenders made to tx safe and sound
> *


nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 17 2007, 03:53 AM~9017156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I swear my eyes were open when that pic was taken :roflmao:

I spilled some of my drink on the chick with the hat :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2007, 10:04 AM~9021940
> *I swear my eyes were open when that pic was taken :roflmao:
> 
> I spilled some of my drink on the chick with the hat :roflmao:
> *



sorry buddy pictures dont lie, your eyes are closed. you should have slurpped up you drink from her.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 17 2007, 08:10 PM~9022001
> *sorry buddy pictures dont lie, your eyes are closed. you should have slurpped up you drink from her.
> *


yeah I know haha :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 04:54 AM~9017610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fenders made to tx safe and sound
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

BOTY and TOTY builders Toyshop (M. Lindville) and Gene (51gjr, Inferno Bomb and Dragon Trike) workin on the final touches of Tombstone :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2007, 06:16 PM~9041926
> *BOTY and TOTY builders Toyshop (M. Lindville)  and Gene (51gjr, Inferno Bomb and Dragon Trike)  workin on the final touches of Tombstone  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see my bitch in the back ground :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Does Gene ever take off that hat???


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 20 2007, 07:55 PM~9045182
> *Does Gene ever take off that hat???
> *


That's his favorite hat. :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2007, 11:53 AM~9045793
> *That's his favorite hat.  :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN HIM PUT IT BACKWARDS WHEN HE PUNKED SOMEONE AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 20 2007, 03:46 PM~9046915
> *I SEEN HIM PUT IT BACKWARDS WHEN HE PUNKED SOMEONE AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW :biggrin:
> *


thats our brotha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 20 2007, 03:46 PM~9046915
> *I SEEN HIM PUT IT BACKWARDS WHEN HE PUNKED SOMEONE AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 21 2007, 01:46 AM~9046915
> *I SEEN HIM PUT IT BACKWARDS WHEN HE PUNKED SOMEONE AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2007, 06:16 PM~9041926
> *BOTY and TOTY builders Toyshop (M. Lindville)  and Gene (51gjr, Inferno Bomb and Dragon Trike)  workin on the final touches of Tombstone  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Oct 26 2007, 04:30 PM~9091277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SACRAMENTO IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

WHAT UP ROLLERZ !


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2007, 11:26 PM~9093886
> *SACRAMENTO IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Finaly :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

IM FROM SACRAMENTO. LIVED IN CITRUS HIEGHTS FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2007, 04:53 PM~9096867
> *IM FROM SACRAMENTO. LIVED IN CITRUS HIEGHTS FOR A LONG TIME
> *


How long you been in Texas? When are you coming back to help these guys out? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 06:00 PM~9102004
> *How long you been in Texas? When are you coming back to help these guys out?  :biggrin:
> *


ive been here 4 years. ill be going there in dec to paint a 56 chevy. tell em all to ship what they need done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 28 2007, 07:06 PM~9102496
> *ive been here 4 years. ill be going there in dec to paint a 56 chevy. tell em all to ship what they need done
> *


Let me know when your in town.


----------



## las_crucez

is there a tampa, FL chapter?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 10:11 AM~9106042
> *Let me know when your in town.
> *


PROBALLLY THE WEEK BEFORE XMAS


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

I"d love to meet you when ur in town.
if you need anything let me now


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 29 2007, 02:36 PM~9107970
> *is there a tampa, FL chapter?
> *


WHAT YOU GOT??????


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 29 2007, 04:36 PM~9107970
> *is there a tampa, FL chapter?
> *


:yes:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 29 2007, 03:55 PM~9108527
> *WHAT YOU GOT??????
> *


hold up i'm sendin pics from my fone 2 da comp


----------



## las_crucez

here my bike from las crucez, NM


----------



## Damu505




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Nov 22 2007, 05:41 PM~9283159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chamuco61

*happy thanksgiving homies!!*


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 22 2007, 02:42 PM~9283171
> *
> *



THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE BUSTING OUT NEW BIKES IN 08!!!!!
:yes: :yes: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 30 2007, 04:49 AM~9335595
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE BUSTING OUT NEW BIKES IN 08!!!!!
> :yes:  :yes:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


New bikes and upgraded bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

YES WE WILL :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Nov 29 2007, 07:17 PM~9336558
> *YES WE WILL  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 30 2007, 08:41 AM~9339306
> *:biggrin:
> *


You aint got nothing coming out so shut up n keep skate boarding hahahahahahaha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 30 2007, 10:07 PM~9340806
> *You aint got nothing coming out so shut up n keep skate boarding hahahahahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC

is tony hawk ro lifer who knew


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 30 2007, 10:38 PM~9341005
> *is tony hawk ro lifer who knew
> *


Yep yep we got TonyH and TonyO in the club


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 30 2007, 11:07 AM~9340806
> *You aint got nothing coming out so shut up n keep skate boarding hahahahahahaha
> *


I DONT :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 30 2007, 05:52 PM~9343318
> *I DONT :0
> *



THANKS.


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 30 2007, 11:07 AM~9340806
> *You aint got nothing coming out so shut up n keep skate boarding hahahahahahaha
> *






























JUST SOME OF MY OLD TOYS............YOUR TURN


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 30 2007, 09:48 PM~9345364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SOME OF MY OLD TOYS............YOUR TURN
> *



Ok. My Turn but no recruting ok.





































Last but not least my daily getting measured for some 26s


----------



## RO.LIFER

COUPLE MORE


----------



## RO.LIFER

ME ABOUT 18 YEARS AGO WHILE YOU WERE COLLECTING POKIMAN CARDS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 1 2007, 01:59 PM~9349386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME ABOUT 18 YEARS AGO WHILE YOU WERE COLLECTING POKIMAN CARDS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn so you were around when the club started huh? This is your clubs 20th Anniversery right?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 02:01 PM~9349401
> *Damn so you were around when the club started huh? This is your clubs 20th Anniversery right?
> *


YES HE WAS, HE IS ONLY THE BROTHER OF THE C.E.O.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 1 2007, 01:56 PM~9349363
> *COUPLE MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU STILL CANT CATCH UP


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 01:01 PM~9349401
> *Damn so you were around when the club started huh? This is your clubs 20th Anniversery right?
> *


ME AND MY "2" BROTHERS ARE THE FOUNDERS :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 1 2007, 03:31 PM~9350115
> *ME AND MY "2" BROTHERS ARE THE FOUNDERS :biggrin:
> *


interesting any more history of how the club first started?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Dec 1 2007, 04:58 PM~9350303
> *interesting any more history of how the club first started?
> *


X2 Who designed the plaque and whos idea was it to start a bike club? what was the first bike in the bike club?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 2 2007, 12:24 AM~9349499
> *YOU STILL CANT CATCH UP
> *



Since when did this topic turn into a pissing contest? :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2007, 03:00 AM~9350318
> *X2  Who designed the plaque and whos idea was it to start a bike club? what was the first bike in the bike club?
> *


I dont know who designed the plaques but there is no separate club for the bikes. Rollerz Only is all one family which is partially why we have no "CC" after our name. We're simply known as Rollerz Only not Rollerz Only CC or Rollerz Only BC, we're all one. Each bike is a member of their designated chapter so Nate, Gene, and myself all have bikes that are part of the RO Family.

The first bike to become well known in the club was Lil Cassinova which was followed shortly after by Prophecy bike. Jesse Prado joind RO around 2000 with his trike which became a 3 time Trike of the Year champion and the only trike to hold 3 titles.

2008 will be our 20th Anneversary so expect to see some great things from us in the upcoming year.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 1 2007, 05:01 PM~9350324
> *Since when did this topic turn into a pissing contest?  :angry:
> *



My bad he started it :biggrin: I just finished it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 2 2007, 03:10 AM~9350361
> *My bad he started it  :biggrin: I just finished it
> *


Naw I think you did when you made your skateboard comment but its all good :biggrin: 

Going back to the topic RO had both the Bike AND Trike of the Year winners a couple years ago when Last Prophecy and Lil Outer Limits took the titles.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 1 2007, 05:09 PM~9350358
> *I dont know who designed the plaques but there is no separate club for the bikes.  Rollerz Only is all one family which is partially why we have no "CC" after our name.  We're simply known as Rollerz Only  not Rollerz Only CC or Rollerz Only BC, we're all one.  Each bike is a member of their designated chapter so Nate, Gene, and myself all have bikes that are part of the RO Family.
> 
> The first bike to become well known in the club was Lil Cassinova which was followed shortly after by Prophecy bike.  Jesse Prado joind RO around 2000 with his trike which became a 3 time Trike of the Year champion and the only trike to hold 3 titles.
> 
> 2008 will be our 20th Anneversary so expect to see some great things from us in the upcoming year.
> *


Is it ok with you if RO.LIFER answers my questions?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2007, 03:28 AM~9350421
> *Is it ok with you if RO.LIFER answers my questions?
> *


:|


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 04:28 PM~9350421
> *Is it ok with you if RO.LIFER answers my questions?
> *


MR CARTOON DESIGNED IT WHEN HE WAS FROM ROLLERZ


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 07:27 PM~9351019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man im not going to be able to sleep, thats one ugly champ :biggrin: 

Wuz up brian? Up to a challange


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 07:54 PM~9351636
> *Man im not going to be able to sleep, thats one ugly champ  :biggrin:
> 
> Wuz up brian? Up to a challange
> *


LUNCH MONEY HAS NOT MOVED SINSE THE SUPERSHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 2 2007, 09:49 AM~9354149
> *LUNCH MONEY HAS NOT MOVED SINSE THE SUPERSHOW :biggrin:
> *


Whats that suppose to mean hasnt moved since the super show? Anyways so whats the deal for next year you cant stop showing the trike you have to go out in style


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 2 2007, 09:20 AM~9354312
> *Whats that suppose to mean hasnt moved since the super show? Anyways so whats the deal for next year you cant stop showing the trike you have to go out in style
> *


BIKES ARE NOT MY THING!!!!!!!

I AM TRYING TO SELL IT TO ANOTHER MEMBER RIGHT NOW

61 RAG :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 2 2007, 11:49 AM~9354468
> *BIKES ARE NOT MY THING!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM TRYING TO SELL IT TO ANOTHER MEMBER RIGHT NOW
> 
> 61 RAG :0
> *


been watching these 61 build ups. thinking about it.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 2 2007, 10:49 AM~9354468
> *BIKES ARE NOT MY THING!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM TRYING TO SELL IT TO ANOTHER MEMBER RIGHT NOW
> 
> 61 RAG :0
> *


I hear you. I have my MONTE coming out soon. Fuck a bike/trike they are to much drama you seen the forum little kids thinking they are tough and all behind a computer.


----------



## RO-BC

hey b do u wanna trade 3 snack packs a big caprisun and my two peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for your lunch money


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 2 2007, 02:57 PM~9355608
> *hey b do u wanna trade 3 snack packs a big caprisun and my two peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for your lunch money
> *


That sounds like a deal


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:50 AM~9354471
> *been watching these 61 build ups. thinking about it.
> *


I DONT BUILD CARS, I BUY OTHER PEOPLES DREAMS WHEN THEY HIT HARD TIMES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 2 2007, 11:07 PM~9359385
> *I DONT BUILD CARS, I BUY OTHER PEOPLES DREAMS WHEN THEY HIT HARD TIMES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nice tactic.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 07:33 PM~9361929
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatup brother :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 2 2007, 11:07 PM~9359385
> *I DONT BUILD CARS, I BUY OTHER PEOPLES DREAMS WHEN THEY HIT HARD TIMES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Dec 3 2007, 07:52 PM~9362013
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



Whatup ChevyMama nice to see you in here :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 10:54 AM~9362021
> *Whatup ChevyMama  nice to see you in here :wave:
> *


I HEARD YOU WAS LOOKING FOR SOME OF US, J/K  QHAT UP TONYO, HOWS AZ WEATHER :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Dec 3 2007, 07:58 PM~9362051
> *I HEARD YOU WAS LOOKING FOR SOME OF US, J/K  QHAT UP TONYO, HOWS AZ WEATHER :cheesy:
> *



Nice this time of year


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 11:42 AM~9362341
> *Nice this time of year
> *


YEAH I ONLY REALLY LIKE TO VISIT BETWEEN THE MONTHS OF OCTOBER-APRIL, MAYBE MAY BUT BY THEN ITS ALREADY GETTING TOO HOT!  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 10:42 AM~9362341
> *Nice this time of year
> *



:biggrin: IM LOVIN IT DOWN HERE


----------



## Mr JuleZ




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 5 2007, 05:37 PM~9382643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dats gangster


----------



## 817Lowrider

got that m.o. taco


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2007, 06:09 PM~9383015
> *got that m.o. taco
> *


  Thats my boy


----------



## RO-BC

good glad u did sorry for the long delay like i said when i get some time to work on some fenders for you i will hook it up for waiting brother


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 5 2007, 07:25 PM~9383219
> *good glad u did sorry for the long delay like i said when i get some time to work on some fenders for you i will hook it up for waiting brother
> *


prent screen and save.  :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

u would lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

you no how we autistics are :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

Just got back from PHX after kickin it with the PHX chapter members last night for our 1st annual Christmas dinner. :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2007, 03:32 PM~9411021
> *Just got back from PHX after kickin it with the PHX chapter members last night for our 1st annual Christmas dinner.  :thumbsup:
> *


WISH I WAS THERE! BUT HAD TO WORK NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 10 2007, 04:20 AM~9412270
> *WISH I WAS THERE! BUT HAD TO WORK NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You owe us a round at the PHX show :buttkick: 



:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

"The sky it the limit the world is ours, Rollerz Only presenting bad bikes and cars...."


----------



## TonyO

From my closet


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2007, 09:09 PM~9413701
> *You owe us a round at the PHX show :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> *


I CAN DO THAT !!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2007, 10:27 PM~9414438
> *From my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MANY SHIRTS DO YOU NEED TO REP IN?  
YOUR BALLIN!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

JUST TOOK MY BIKE APART. GOING TO GET IT READY FOR NEW PAINT AND NEW MURALS. I'LL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 10 2007, 11:10 PM~9418466
> *HOW MANY SHIRTS DO YOU NEED TO REP IN?
> YOUR BALLIN!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I got shirts for shows, shirts to go clubbin in, diferent shirt for every occasion :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WHAT'S UP TONY? 
SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 10 2007, 11:13 PM~9418490
> *WHAT'S UP TONY?
> SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING? :biggrin:
> *


That's what I'm doing brotha. I get on LIL once in a while during the day


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 10 2007, 01:16 PM~9418511
> *That's what I'm doing brotha.  I get on LIL once in a while during the day
> *


RIGHT, :biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 10 2007, 02:12 PM~9418485
> *JUST TOOK MY BIKE APART. GOING TO GET IT READY FOR NEW PAINT AND NEW MURALS. I'LL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.
> *



GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 10 2007, 01:12 PM~9418485
> *JUST TOOK MY BIKE APART. GOING TO GET IT READY FOR NEW PAINT AND NEW MURALS. I'LL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 10 2007, 08:42 PM~9422139
> *GOOD LUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> *


THANKS BRO!  

ROLLERZ ONLY DOING BIG THANGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Is there a Rollerz Only B.C. ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 14 2007, 11:04 AM~9453027
> *Is there a Rollerz Only B.C. ??
> *


yes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 14 2007, 12:04 PM~9453027
> *Is there a Rollerz Only B.C. ??
> *


yes there is


----------



## socios b.c. prez

simon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Dec 14 2007, 09:04 PM~9453027-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Rollerz Only B.C. ??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 14 2007, 09:10 PM~9453080
> *yes
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 09:12 PM~9453094
> *yes there is
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 09:13 PM~9453100
> *simon
> *


:no: 

Rollerz Only is one large family. There is no separate Bike Club, we're all one. We have separate chapters and the bikes are members of the chapter closes to them.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 01:13 PM~9453941
> *:no:
> :no:
> :no:
> :no:
> 
> Rollerz Only is one large family.  There is no separate Bike Club, we're all one.  We have separate chapters and the bikes are members of the chapter closes to them.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

is there a ROLLERZ ONLY chapter everywhere? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 09:11 PM~9497267
> *is there a ROLLERZ ONLY  chapter everywhere? :biggrin:
> *



NOPE. NOT IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 21 2007, 09:20 PM~9505503
> *NOPE. NOT IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS
> *


there should be soon :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2007, 09:23 PM~9505528
> *there should be soon :biggrin:
> *



I DONT THINK IT WILL HAPPEN, NOT HATTING N ALL BUT THERES ONLY 2 CLUBS IN BAYTOWN, AND WE HAVE IT ON LOCK


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 21 2007, 08:25 PM~9505538
> *I DONT THINK IT WILL HAPPEN, NOT HATTING N ALL BUT THERES ONLY 2 CLUBS IN BAYTOWN, AND WE HAVE IT ON LOCK
> *


i'll buy a house there just to start a rollerz cult :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 21 2007, 09:28 PM~9505567
> *i'll buy a house there just to start a rollerz cult :cheesy:
> *


ill buy the one next door :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 21 2007, 09:28 PM~9505567
> *i'll buy a house there just to start a rollerz cult :cheesy:
> *



FUCK YOU! I CANT STAND YOUR ASS SO PLEASE DONT REPLY TO MY QUOTES OK.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2007, 09:33 PM~9505599
> *ill buy the one next door :0
> *



In March ok. That way we can handle what we talked about


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Indio123




----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 21 2007, 08:38 PM~9505633
> *FUCK YOU! I CANT STAND YOUR ASS SO PLEASE DONT REPLY TO MY QUOTES OK.
> *


PEOPLE ALWAYS HATE THE WINNERS


----------



## Indio123




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

lookin good brotha


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 24 2007, 12:42 AM~9518620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are going to show with this bike in the phoenix show?? Looks good


----------



## Indio123

will be ready for phoenix.


----------



## TonyO

Merry Christmas Rollerz :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 24 2007, 09:07 AM~9520232
> *will be ready for phoenix.
> *



NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT SHIT IN PERSON LOOKS SICK!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

BE SAFE.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 22 2007, 07:33 AM~9505599
> *ill buy the one next door :0
> *


What up bRO? PM Sent


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 22 2007, 07:25 AM~9505538
> *I DONT THINK IT WILL HAPPEN, NOT HATTING N ALL BUT THERES ONLY 2 CLUBS IN BAYTOWN, AND WE HAVE IT ON LOCK
> *


Don't make me TonyOwn your ass :buttkick:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

oh shit


----------



## Indio123




----------



## TonyO

Happy New Year bROthers :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

PARTS LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

I JUST STARED TO REDO MY FRAME. WILL POST NEW PICS AS IT COMES ALONG...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*~RO 4 LIFE~* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Indio123

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 2 2008, 02:36 PM~9589173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST STARED TO REDO MY FRAME. WILL POST NEW PICS AS IT COMES ALONG...
> *


look real good .need help let me know.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 1 2008, 06:14 AM~9577111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Parts look good. Its funny how you got everyone scared "is it 2 or 3 wheel? is it full or radical... oh no help me help me I'm going to lose, I'm going for 3rd place now wa wa wa baka baka baka :tears: :tears: "


:roflmao: hahahaha it ain't even put together and you got people runnin scared


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Just a quick question for you guys. Is it me or are there no bikes from RO on the website?


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 3 2008, 07:33 AM~9595447
> *Parts look good.  Its funny how you got everyone scared "is it 2 or 3 wheel?  is it full or radical...  oh no  help me help me  I'm going to lose, I'm going for 3rd place now wa wa wa baka baka baka :tears:  :tears:  "
> :roflmao:  hahahaha  it ain't even put together and you got people runnin scared
> *


 :uh: Its like ,what ever floats your boat,it mite look good to some,but to me,a quick look,and walk on by to the next bike


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2008, 10:44 PM~9618019
> *Just a quick question for you guys. Is it me or are there no bikes from RO on the website?
> *


  THERES A FEW .. BUT I HERE YOU! WE NEED TO START POSTING UP MORE RECENT PICS. MOST OF THE GUYS I THINK ARE WAITING TILL AFTER THE START OF THE PHX SHOW. SO HOPFULLY AFTER THAT WE CAN GET NEW PICS ON HERE.... HERE,S A PIC OF MY BIKE. IM REDOING IT FOR THE PHX SHOW TOO.  GETTING NEW HANDLE BARS /FORKS/STEERING WHEEL. CONT,KIT/ & REDOING THE FRAME.
<img src=\'http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/JAYNSARAH/bike.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

CREATED BY AZ WAR CHIEF ! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 6 2008, 08:44 AM~9618019-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question for you guys. Is it me or are there no bikes from RO on the website?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are bikes in the different show pages.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GANGSTA BOOGIE II_@Jan 6 2008, 08:52 AM~9618095
> *:uh: Its like ,what ever floats your boat,it mite look good to some,but to me,a quick look,and walk on by to the next bike
> *


So why do you have to come in our topic and disrespect our bike? :uh:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

nice parts....who made those?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 7 2008, 07:58 PM~9629728
> *nice parts....who made those?
> *


Some cutter in Indio Cali :dunno: Its not hard to find cutters to do stuff but so few want to do a lot of them. Its like Howard Stern, anybody can sit on the radio and talk the way he does all day but he's the only one who cand do it well enough that he's in the position he's in today.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 7 2008, 10:06 AM~9629765
> *Some cutter in Indio Cali :dunno:  Its not hard to find cutters to do stuff but so few want to do a lot of them.  Its like Howard Stern, anybody can sit on the radio and talk the way he does all day but he's the only one who cand do it well enough that he's in the position he's in today.
> *



so what your saying is your like howard stern.. so if we need parts we should go to the top dog !!!!!!

TNT #1 FOR ALL YOUR CUSTOM PARTS!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 7 2008, 02:54 PM~9631311
> *so what your saying is your like howard stern.. so if we need parts we should go to the top dog !!!!!!
> 
> TNT #1 FOR ALL YOUR CUSTOM PARTS!!!!!!!
> *



What, is their a team TNT now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Jan 7 2008, 11:54 PM~9631311-->
> 
> 
> 
> so what your saying is your like howard stern.. so if we need parts we should go to the top dog !!!!!!
> 
> TNT #1 FOR ALL YOUR CUSTOM PARTS!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: basically
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 7 2008, 11:57 PM~9631322
> *What, is their a team TNT now
> *



No there never is or will be a "Team TNT" we don't go every which way and every direction trying to cover everything and anything like other people out there  We dont sell cologne, playstations, used soap, shoe horns, tire chains, used calendars, or pornos :nono:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

POST UP YOUR BIKES ROLLERZ!!

LET SHOW PEOPLE HOW WE DO IT !!!


----------



## 520_low




----------



## RO.LIFER

toty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8njAaRCLDv8


----------



## 520_low




----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 7 2008, 02:59 PM~9631723
> *toty
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8njAaRCLDv8
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 7 2008, 03:11 PM~9631782
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


what do you mean you dont know?


----------



## RO.LIFER




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 7 2008, 04:12 PM~9631789
> *what do you mean you dont know?
> *



YOU NEED A BETTER CAMERA AND I GUESS YOU CAN CONSIDER THOSE BEFORE PICS AND THE AFTER PICS SHOULD BE POSTED IN 2 MONTHS


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 7 2008, 02:59 PM~9631723
> *toty
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8njAaRCLDv8
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 7 2008, 03:14 PM~9631800
> *YOU NEED A BETTER CAMERA AND I GUESS YOU CAN CONSIDER THOSE BEFORE PICS AND THE AFTER PICS SHOULD BE POSTED IN 2 MONTHS
> *


haha that was my moms camera but you could buy me one if you like :biggrin: but yeah those will be before pics on some of them...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 7 2008, 03:14 PM~9631800
> *YOU NEED A BETTER CAMERA AND I GUESS YOU CAN CONSIDER THOSE BEFORE PICS AND THE AFTER PICS SHOULD BE POSTED IN 2 MONTHS
> *


THOSE PIC LOOK PRETTY GOOD TO ME. AND YEAH THE AFTER PICS ARE GOING TO BE COMPLETLY DIFFERENT. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WHO DO YOU USE TO POST UP PICS? EVERY TIME I DO IT THE PICS SHOW UP SMALL.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WHATS UP AZ WAR CHIEF? :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 7 2008, 02:27 PM~9631889
> *WHO DO YOU USE TO POST UP PICS? EVERY TIME I DO IT THE PICS SHOW UP SMALL.
> *


I USE PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 7 2008, 04:30 PM~9631922
> *WHATS UP AZ WAR CHIEF? :biggrin:
> *



what up jay i was going to do a custom pic of all the pics i have of your bike but i cant figure out the features on photoshop i'll try later again and i use photobucket too


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 7 2008, 04:24 PM~9631870
> *THOSE PIC LOOK PRETTY GOOD TO ME.  AND YEAH THE AFTER PICS ARE GOING TO BE COMPLETLY DIFFERENT. :biggrin:
> *



i meant the ones of lunch money those pictures didnt come out right like he was all excited to see the trike and couldnt hold the camera right and was shaking and took the pictures


----------



## TonyO




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*T
T
T*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HERES THE LATEST PICS OF MY BIKE BUILD. TRYING TO FINISH IT FOR THE PHX SHOW.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

520-LOW CHECK YOUR EMAIL JUST SENT YOU LIKE 5 DIFFERNT DESIGNS FOR FORKS. :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 11 2008, 05:26 PM~9670760
> *520-LOW CHECK YOUR EMAIL JUST SENT YOU LIKE 5 DIFFERNT DESIGNS FOR FORKS. :biggrin:
> *


what up Jay where did you send it to cuz i just checked my email and didnt get it...


----------



## 520_low

Nevermind got them all those are badass...thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 11 2008, 06:00 PM~9670986
> *Nevermind got them all those are badass...thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME BRO. YOU GET THAT NEW FRAME YET?


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 11 2008, 05:22 PM~9670727
> *HERES THE LATEST PICS OF MY BIKE BUILD. TRYING TO FINISH IT FOR THE PHX SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 its turning out good bro:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 11 2008, 06:03 PM~9671009
> *its turning out good bro:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


STILL GOING TO WELD UP SOME MORE STUFF AND THEN THE FENDER TOO


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 11 2008, 06:22 PM~9670727
> *HERES THE LATEST PICS OF MY BIKE BUILD. TRYING TO FINISH IT FOR THE PHX SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD THATS ALL I CAN MODIFY ON MY TRIKE THAT BOTTOM SUPPORT BAR BUT EVERY DESIGN I DO DOESNT LOOK GOOD TO ME IT DONT FLOW WITH THE OTHER BODY MODIFICATION.......GOOD JOB


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 11 2008, 06:02 PM~9671002
> *YOUR WELCOME BRO.  YOU GET THAT NEW FRAME YET?
> *


naw i still need to get one


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 11 2008, 11:03 PM~9673332
> *LOOKS GOOD THATS ALL I CAN MODIFY ON MY TRIKE THAT BOTTOM SUPPORT BAR BUT EVERY DESIGN I DO DOESNT LOOK GOOD TO ME IT DONT FLOW WITH THE OTHER BODY MODIFICATION.......GOOD JOB
> *


THANKS BRO IM SURE U WIL FIGURE SOMTHING OUT!


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 11 2008, 05:22 PM~9670727
> *HERES THE LATEST PICS OF MY BIKE BUILD. TRYING TO FINISH IT FOR THE PHX SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: good job keep it up


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jan 13 2008, 08:37 AM~9681202
> *:thumbsup: good job keep it up
> *


THANKS ! WILL BE POSTING MORE LATER TODAY.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

GOING TO BE COMPLETLY MOLDED.










ADDED TO THE FENDER.










STILL GOT TO BOX IN THE MIDDLE SECTION.


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 13 2008, 06:28 PM~9684535
> *GOING TO BE COMPLETLY MOLDED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADDED TO THE FENDER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL GOT TO BOX IN THE MIDDLE SECTION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

HEY GENE I NEED SOME HELP YOU THINK IF I GET ALL THE PIECES CUT OUT AND EVERYTHING READY ...CAN YOU WELD SOME STUFF FOR ME???? ILL TRADE YOU SOME CORONAS!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 14 2008, 03:17 PM~9689418
> *HEY GENE I NEED SOME HELP YOU THINK IF I GET ALL THE PIECES CUT OUT AND EVERYTHING READY ...CAN YOU WELD SOME STUFF FOR ME????  ILL TRADE YOU SOME CORONAS!!
> *


TNT can cut your parts. I'm sure Gene won't mind doing the welding but he don't drink


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 14 2008, 06:17 AM~9689418
> *HEY GENE I NEED SOME HELP YOU THINK IF I GET ALL THE PIECES CUT OUT AND EVERYTHING READY ...CAN YOU WELD SOME STUFF FOR ME????  ILL TRADE YOU SOME CORONAS!!
> *



NEVERMIND YOU DONT DRINK HOW ABOUT I HAVE MY MOTHER MAKE YOU SOME FRYBREAD :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 14 2008, 04:21 PM~9689504
> *NEVERMIND YOU DONT DRINK HOW ABOUT I HAVE MY MOTHER MAKE YOU SOME FRYBREAD :yessad:  :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 14 2008, 06:21 AM~9689504
> *NEVERMIND YOU DONT DRINK HOW ABOUT I HAVE MY MOTHER MAKE YOU SOME FRYBREAD :yessad:  :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


ill do it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 14 2008, 08:11 PM~9690516
> *ill do it
> *


AZ War Chief is in AZ, its easier for him to coordinate with Gene.


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP GIRLS?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 08:27 PM~9690651
> *WUZ UP GIRLS?
> *


You're in the wrong topic. Your topic is the one named "Excusive" thank you


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 10:29 AM~9690663
> *You're in the wrong topic.  The topic is the one named "TACO"  thank you
> *


Ok. I Will go locate that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 14 2008, 06:21 AM~9689504
> *NEVERMIND YOU DONT DRINK HOW ABOUT I HAVE MY MOTHER MAKE YOU SOME FRYBREAD :yessad:  :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


Go for it Gene and I'll help you out.  












































Eating the fry bread. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WILL WORK FOR FRYBREAD AND CORONAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 14 2008, 10:58 PM~9696974
> *WILL WORK FOR FRYBREAD AND CORONAS!!! :biggrin:
> *




ITS THE REAL DEAL NONE OF THAT CARNIVAL SHIT 100% REAL FRYBREAD MADE BY 100% NATIVES :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 14 2008, 10:23 PM~9697303
> *ITS THE REAL DEAL NONE OF THAT CARNIVAL SHIT  100% REAL FRYBREAD MADE BY 100% NATIVES :biggrin:
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## skinnischwinn




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 16 2008, 12:23 PM~9707656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TonyO with honorary members in Denver


----------



## TonyO

Cadillac Jay's bike before the redo:





































I see good things in the future for this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 06:46 PM~9721784
> *Cadillac Jay's bike before the redo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see good things in the future for this bike :thumbsup:
> *


Do you see new parts for it? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2008, 04:48 AM~9721798
> *Do you see new parts for it?  :dunno:
> *


I dont know I think I saw him at the swap meet going through some piles of old BMX and Mountain bikes so I'm sure he'll come up wtih some rusty handlebars and go rat rod with it :dunno:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 13 2008, 06:28 PM~9684535
> *GOING TO BE COMPLETLY MOLDED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADDED TO THE FENDER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL GOT TO BOX IN THE MIDDLE SECTION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: did bike is goin 2 be sick homie good luck wit it


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 06:53 PM~9721834
> *I dont know I think I saw him at the swap meet going through some piles of old BMX and Mountain bikes so I'm sure he'll come up wtih some rusty handlebars and go rat rod with it :dunno:
> *


I FOUND MY PARTS AT THE TANQUE- VERDE SWAP MEET. OLD HUFFY BARS!!! :thumbsup: 

WATCH OUT NOW!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 18 2008, 07:53 AM~9723635
> *I FOUND MY PARTS AT THE TANQUE- VERDE SWAP MEET. OLD HUFFY BARS!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> WATCH OUT NOW!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Word


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2008, 06:42 AM~9725431
> *Word
> *


fresh


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

PIC OF THE STEERING WHEEL READY FOR ENGRAVING


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 22 2008, 05:40 PM~9754295
> *
> *


what it do mayne?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

ENGRAVING!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 23 2008, 08:57 AM~9760779
> *ENGRAVING!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DuezPaid

^^^damn that was fast.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 23 2008, 07:10 PM~9762657
> *^^^damn that was fast.
> *


Yeah now its your turn, you're done with the frame right? :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

NEW PIC OF HANDLE BARS.STILL NOT DONE.

























NEED TO WELD HANDLES AND A CROSS BAR..HOPEFULLY TOMORROW.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

That looks pretty damn good jay GOOD JOB


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TAKING A BRAKE FROM WELDING AND GRINDING SO I THOUGHT I'D POST UP THE HANDLE BARS. JUST GOT TO ENGRAVE EM AND SEND THEM TO GET CHROMED.

















I'LL POST THE BIKE PIC TONIGHT AFTER I WELD AND GRIND ON IT SOME MORE!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

STARTED TO MOLD THE REAR OF THE BIKE.
BEFORE:








AFTER:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 26 2008, 10:09 PM~9793071
> *STARTED TO MOLD THE REAR OF THE BIKE.
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


movin pretty face


----------



## TonyO

Looking very nice. Like Nate said Jay the pressure is on for you in 20" Full custom this year hno:


:biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

JAY What are you on too much monsters cause you are working fast


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 27 2008, 07:10 AM~9794441
> *JAY What are you on too much monsters cause you are working fast
> *


I GOT TO WORK FAST PHX SHOW WILL BE HERE IN NO TIME. JUST A FEW WEEKS AND I STILL GOT TO PAINT AND STRIPE AND DO MURALS.THEN UPDATE MY DISPLAY.GET PARTS TO THE PLATER. ALOT TO DO STILL.JUST TRYING TO STAY AHEAD OF THE CLOCK! :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

can i see da rest of the frame


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 27 2008, 01:35 PM~9795879
> *I GOT TO WORK FAST PHX SHOW WILL BE HERE IN NO TIME. JUST A FEW WEEKS AND I STILL GOT TO PAINT AND STRIPE AND DO MURALS.THEN UPDATE MY DISPLAY.GET PARTS TO THE PLATER. ALOT TO DO STILL.JUST TRYING TO STAY AHEAD OF THE CLOCK! :biggrin:
> *



SAME HERE I STILL HAVENT GOT THE FENDERS DONE YET AND BODYWORK AND PAINT AND STILL GO TO WAIT FOR THE FORKS COME IN I'LL PROBURLY BE PUTTING THE TRIKE BACK TOGETHER THE NIGHT BEFORE SETUP


----------



## RO-BC

radical. frame buddy


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 27 2008, 10:42 PM~9795906
> *SAME HERE I STILL HAVENT GOT THE FENDERS DONE YET AND BODYWORK AND PAINT AND STILL GO TO WAIT FOR THE FORKS COME IN I'LL PROBURLY BE PUTTING THE TRIKE BACK TOGETHER THE NIGHT BEFORE SETUP*


Hey that's normal for us bro if it wouldn't be for the last minute nothing would ever get done  It happens to everyone, X trike, Inferno, Game Over.... just a fact of life bro don't sweat it


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 27 2008, 12:43 PM~9795924
> *radical. frame buddy
> *


YOU THINK? I WAS THINKING IT MIGHT BE RADICAL. WASN'T TRYING FOR RADICAL BUT OH WELL. JUST TRYING TO PUT OUT NEW AND CRAZY SHIT!YA KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2008, 12:45 PM~9795935
> *Hey that's normal for us bro if it wouldn't be for the last minute nothing would ever get done   It happens to everyone, X trike, Inferno, Game Over....  just a fact of life bro don't sweat it
> *


THAT'S A FACT!!! :biggrin: LATE NIGHT AND EARLY MORNING!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

with fresh smelling paint too


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 27 2008, 11:46 PM~9796291
> *with fresh smelling paint too
> *


Cure the paint at the show, wet sand it while its being judged :thumbsup:


----------



## Prieto520

what's up


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Prieto520

what is every one up to right now


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Jan 28 2008, 06:54 PM~9805993
> *what is every one up to right now
> *


NOT MUCH LIL HOMIE HOW YOU DOING YOU PLAN ON SHOWING AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN MARCH


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Jan 28 2008, 05:54 PM~9805993
> *what is every one up to right now
> *


whats good with you playa? :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 27 2008, 01:42 PM~9796253
> *YOU THINK? I WAS THINKING IT MIGHT BE RADICAL. WASN'T TRYING FOR RADICAL BUT OH WELL. JUST TRYING TO PUT OUT NEW AND CRAZY SHIT!YA KNOW! :biggrin:
> *


regardless it looks good so far u have 5 mods so yeah it is radical

removed seat post 1 minor 
cap area behind seat 1 minor so those two right there are considered a major now 2 minors equal a major
removed tube and replaced is 1 major
tank is 1 major
fender welded 1 major 
and cut rear end another minor 

still looks good dont listen to tony he dont know what he talkin bout lol bwahahahahahahahaha just kiddin brother


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 28 2008, 10:22 PM~9809107
> *regardless it looks good so far u have 5 mods so yeah it is radical
> 
> removed seat post 1 minor
> cap area behind seat 1 minor so those two right there are considered a major now 2 minors equal a major
> removed tube and replaced is 1 major
> tank is 1 major
> fender welded 1 major
> and cut rear end another minor
> 
> still looks good dont listen to tony he dont know what he talkin bout lol bwahahahahahahahaha just kiddin brother
> *


THANKS HOMIE! TONY YOU LIAR!!
J/K LOL :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 29 2008, 08:24 AM~9809123
> *THANKS HOMIE!  TONY YOU LIAR!!
> J/K LOL :roflmao:
> *


Enter it as Full Custom , I guarantee you the judges will judge it as Full. The mods are subtle enough to where you can call this a Full Custom but if you added something crazier to it they'd bump it to radical.


----------



## Drop'em

I think TACO needs a calculator. The following adds up to 4.5 mods. Not 5




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 28 2008, 10:22 PM~9809107
> *regardless it looks good so far u have 5 mods so yeah it is radical
> 
> removed seat post 1 minor
> cap area behind seat 1 minor so those two right there are considered a major now 2 minors equal a major
> removed tube and replaced is 1 major
> tank is 1 major
> fender welded 1 major
> and cut rear end another minor
> 
> still looks good dont listen to tony he dont know what he talkin bout lol bwahahahahahahahaha just kiddin brother
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

STEERING WHEEL!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 29 2008, 09:56 AM~9811994
> *I think TACO needs a calculator. The following adds up to 4.5 mods. Not 5
> *


----------



## Prieto520

what's up


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 29 2008, 06:50 PM~9816509
> *STEERING WHEEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Prieto520

what's up mark


----------



## 520_low

what up dogg whats good with you? hows the bike coming along?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 29 2008, 10:41 PM~9818983
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats good bRO :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

its kool im tryin to help out but its all good im full custom too so see yall in vegas lol bwahahahahaah 
just kidding i dont give a fuk i see 5 mods not 4.5 i got 4.5 on my frame tony you dont know what your talkin bout you cant even measure a simple thing the right way lol


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 30 2008, 12:24 AM~9819792
> *its kool im tryin to help out but its all good im full custom too so see yall in vegas lol bwahahahahaah
> just kidding i dont give a fuk i see 5 mods not 4.5 i got 4.5 on my frame tony you dont know what your talkin bout you cant even measure a simple thing the right way lol*


 :uh: damn there goes my forks  




































hahaha jus playin dogg :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 30 2008, 10:24 AM~9819792
> *its kool im tryin to help out but its all good im full custom too so see yall in vegas lol bwahahahahaah
> just kidding i dont give a fuk i see 5 mods not 4.5 i got 4.5 on my frame tony you dont know what your talkin bout you cant even measure a simple thing the right way lol
> *


At least my bikes get finished :0 


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 30 2008, 04:50 AM~9816509
> *STEERING WHEEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn now that's whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 28 2008, 10:22 PM~9809107
> *regardless it looks good so far u have 5 mods so yeah it is radical
> 
> removed seat post cut rear end another minor
> 
> still looks good dont listen to tony he dont know what he talkin bout lol bwahahahahahahahaha just kiddin brother
> *


4.5 stupid somebody give TACO a fucken calculator


----------



## TonyO

Damn server :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 30 2008, 05:42 PM~9820597
> *4.5 stupid somebody give TACO a fucken calculator
> *


x2 to you cuz now that you got me lookin at it that totals 4 not 4.5 :twak:


Remove and replace the seat post = 1 Major

Tank = 1 major

Skirts/rear = 1 major

Replace lower support bar with diamond one = 1 major

It all depends on how anal the judge wants to get with the rear. He can count the rear as one or he can analyze and break it down like this:

skirts 1 major
capped behind seat 1 minor
molded rear fender 1 minor

Personally this bike is full custom in my opinion hands down :thumbsup:

Now, at a show with nobody in Radical they'll bump him up to radical it all depends on how the chips fall into play just like Trikes in Vegas. Lunch money and X Trike both entered in Full Custom however there were no radical trikes so they bumped X Trike into Radical just to fill the emptry space in that category. It made no difference to either owner since they were both going for the title and couldn't care less about winning in category.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 30 2008, 05:42 PM~9820597
> *4.5 stupid somebody give TACO a fucken calculator
> *


x2 to you cuz now that you got me lookin at it that totals 4 not 4.5 :twak:


Remove and replace the seat post = 1 Major

Tank = 1 major

Skirts/rear = 1 major

Replace lower support bar with diamond one = 1 major

It all depends on how anal the judge wants to get with the rear. He can count the rear as one or he can analyze and break it down like this:

skirts 1 major
capped behind seat 1 minor
molded rear fender 1 minor

Personally this bike is full custom in my opinion hands down :thumbsup:

Now, at a show with nobody in Radical they'll bump him up to radical it all depends on how the chips fall into play just like Trikes in Vegas. Lunch money and X Trike both entered in Full Custom however there were no radical trikes so they bumped X Trike into Radical just to fill the emptry space in that category. It made no difference to either owner since they were both going for the title and couldn't care less about winning in category.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 30 2008, 07:57 AM~9820658
> *x2 to you cuz now that you got me lookin at it that totals 4  not 4.5 :twak:
> Remove and replace the seat post = 1 Major
> 
> Tank = 1 major
> 
> Skirts/rear = 1 major
> 
> Replace lower support bar with diamond one = 1 major
> 
> It all depends on how anal the judge wants to get with the rear. He can count the rear as one or he can analyze and break it down like this:
> 
> skirts  1 major
> capped behind seat 1 minor
> molded rear fender 1 minor
> 
> Personally this bike is full custom in my opinion hands down :thumbsup:
> 
> Now, at a show with nobody in Radical they'll bump him up to radical it all depends on how the chips fall into play just like Trikes in Vegas.  Lunch  money and X Trike both entered in Full Custom however there were no radical trikes so they bumped X Trike into Radical just to fill the emptry space in that category.  It made no difference to either owner since they were both going for the title and couldn't care less about winning in category.
> *


Stupid, Im going on what your buddy said, read it carefully then add up the categories


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 28 2008, 10:22 PM~9809107
> *regardless it looks good so far u have 5 mods so yeah it is radical
> 
> removed seat post 1 minor
> cap area behind seat 1 minor so those two right there are considered a major now 2 minors equal a major
> removed tube and replaced is 1 major
> tank is 1 major
> fender welded 1 major
> and cut rear end another minor
> 
> still looks good dont listen to tony he dont know what he talkin bout lol bwahahahahahahahaha just kiddin brother
> *


I think your bike is going to be Radical homie. I would just plan on competing in that class?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2008, 11:59 AM~9822193
> *I think your bike is going to be Radical homie. I would just plan on competing in that class?
> *



x2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2008, 11:59 AM~9822193
> *I think your bike is going to be Radical homie. I would just plan on competing in that class?
> *


YEAH IT DONT MATTER TO ME WHAT CLASS IM IN AS LONG AS I CAN SHOW AND SUPPORT MY CLUB! :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 30 2008, 04:16 PM~9824349
> *YEAH IT DONT MATTER TO ME WHAT CLASS IM IN AS LONG AS I CAN SHOW AND SUPPORT MY CLUB! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

ALRIGHT BOYS AND GIRLS I FINALLY CUT OUT MY FENDERS I NEED TO DO SOME GRINDING AND HOPEFULLY GET THEM WELDED TOMMOROW TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Jan 31 2008, 02:16 AM~9824349-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH IT DONT MATTER TO ME WHAT CLASS IM IN AS LONG AS I CAN SHOW AND SUPPORT MY CLUB! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: Good attitude brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 02:55 AM~9824648
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 31 2008, 05:10 AM~9826053
> *ALRIGHT BOYS AND GIRLS I FINALLY CUT OUT MY FENDERS I NEED TO DO SOME GRINDING AND HOPEFULLY GET THEM WELDED TOMMOROW TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 30 2008, 10:24 AM~9819792
> *its kool im tryin to help out but its all good im full custom too so see yall in vegas lol bwahahahahaah
> just kidding i dont give a fuk i see 5 mods not 4.5 i got 4.5 on my frame tony you dont know what your talkin bout you cant even measure a simple thing the right way lol
> *


Alright whatever you say you Assclown with clown shoes :roflmao:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 30 2008, 08:10 PM~9826053
> *ALRIGHT BOYS AND GIRLS I FINALLY CUT OUT MY FENDERS I NEED TO DO SOME GRINDING AND HOPEFULLY GET THEM WELDED TOMMOROW TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 30 2008, 08:38 PM~9826858
> *NICE HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 30 2008, 11:28 PM~9828498
> *x2
> *


 did you get the pm i sent?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 31 2008, 12:30 AM~9828507
> *did you get the pm i sent?
> *



DID YOU GET THE MONEY YOU OWE ME :angry:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 30 2008, 11:32 PM~9828538
> *DID YOU GET THE MONEY YOU OWE ME :angry:
> *


tHATS MY MONEY....what money? :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 31 2008, 12:36 AM~9828570
> *tHATS MY MONEY....what money? :biggrin:
> *



the money you owe me when i protected you from that gang of ninjas


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 30 2008, 11:30 PM~9828507
> *did you get the pm i sent?
> *


got it! :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 30 2008, 11:38 PM~9828589
> *the money you owe me when i protected you from that gang of ninjas
> *


oh that money is there any payment plans haha :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 30 2008, 11:42 PM~9828620
> *got it! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

no payment plans BOO!!!!!!MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 30 2008, 11:45 PM~9828644
> *no payment plans  BOO!!!!!!MOTHER FUCKER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 31 2008, 09:38 AM~9828589
> *the money you owe me when i protected you from that gang of ninjas
> *


Assclown ninjas? :dunno:


----------



## Prieto520

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 30 2008, 07:10 PM~9826053
> *ALRIGHT BOYS AND GIRLS I FINALLY CUT OUT MY FENDERS I NEED TO DO SOME GRINDING AND HOPEFULLY GET THEM WELDED TOMMOROW TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those fenders are bad


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice fenders


----------



## FPEREZII

*What's up ROLLERZ!*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

NOT MUCH AND YOU?  RICE RIDE HOMIE!


----------



## TheVIOLATOR

WUTUH ROLLERZ!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WILL POST NEW PIC SOON JUST STARTED TO BODY WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 4 2008, 09:35 PM~9861707
> *WILL POST NEW PIC SOON JUST STARTED TO BODY WORK! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 520_low

Whats good Rollerz :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

BODY WORK HAS BEGUN!







:biggrin: 


UPDATED MY RIMS TOO!







:biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 4 2008, 09:19 PM~9866274
> *BODY WORK HAS BEGUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> UPDATED MY RIMS TOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 Damn bRO you did box it all up damn alot of work but its looking good,the rims look badass cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

LOOKS GOOD JAY I WISH I HAD ENOUGH TIME TO DO MY RIMS  GOOD JOB I SHOULD BE DOING BODY WORK TOO BY LATE TUES OR WEDS.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 5 2008, 09:10 AM~9867305
> *LOOKS GOOD JAY I WISH I HAD ENOUGH TIME TO DO MY RIMS    GOOD JOB I SHOULD BE DOING BODY WORK TOO BY LATE TUES OR WEDS.
> *


your forks should be mailed out today


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2008, 05:08 AM~9868169
> *your forks should be mailed out today
> *


and mine?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2008, 03:51 PM~9868229
> *and mine?
> *


You don't got a show coming up.


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2008, 06:08 AM~9868169
> *your forks should be mailed out today
> *



:biggrin: so i should get them some time next week


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 6 2008, 01:55 AM~9871283
> *:biggrin: so i should get them some time next week
> *


\
You should be gettin them soon brotha, they were supposed to have been mailed out Saturday.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 07:48 AM~9876326
> *\
> You should be gettin them soon brotha, they were supposed to have been mailed out Saturday.
> *



hell yeah i just saw them too on tnt topic plenty of room for engraving :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 6 2008, 07:17 PM~9876971
> *hell yeah i just saw them too on tnt topic plenty of room for engraving :biggrin:
> *


Hit up Cadillac Jay :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

I THINK HE'S GOING TO DO THE ENGRAVING HIM SELF.. I'VE BEEN TELLING HIM WHAT TO USE SO,HE;S GOING TO TRY IT OUT.. IM SURE HE'LL BE ABLE TO DO IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 6 2008, 12:31 PM~9877741
> *I THINK HE'S GOING TO DO THE ENGRAVING HIM SELF.. I'VE BEEN TELLING HIM WHAT TO USE SO,HE;S GOING TO TRY IT OUT.. IM SURE HE'LL BE ABLE TO DO IT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YES IM GOING TO DO THE ENGRAVING MYSELF I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHAT MODEL NUMBER ENGRAVING TIP YOU USED JAY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 6 2008, 09:45 PM~9877838
> *YES IM GOING TO DO THE ENGRAVING MYSELF I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHAT MODEL NUMBER ENGRAVING TIP YOU USED JAY
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 6 2008, 11:45 AM~9877838
> *YES IM GOING TO DO THE ENGRAVING MYSELF I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHAT MODEL NUMBER ENGRAVING TIP YOU USED JAY
> *


ILL SEND YOU A PM!


----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

20 Years strong. Multiple sweepstakes wins everywhere we go, multiple Vehicle of the Year awards, Most Member awards, 4 time Club of the Year. We're the most winningest club in existence and we always draw a lot of attention and a lot of haters. All in the game I guess.


----------



## Prieto520

whats up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2008, 06:34 AM~9868291
> *You don't got a show coming up.
> *


next month they start here in texas


----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 4 2008, 10:19 PM~9866274
> *BODY WORK HAS BEGUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> UPDATED MY RIMS TOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


its lookin good homie.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by abe C._@Feb 8 2008, 07:49 PM~9898804
> *its lookin good homie.
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

I WILL POST NEW PIC UP LATER TONIGHT !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 9 2008, 07:49 PM~9901906
> *I WILL POST NEW PIC UP LATER TONIGHT !
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2008, 08:10 PM~9898076
> *next month they start here in texas
> *


yes they do....


----------



## RO-BC

rollerz to the mother fuckin top


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 

A TONY WHAT YOU DOING THIS SAT? NIGHT) DO YOU WANT TO GOT TO DINNER WITH ME AND MY WIFE AND MY WIFE FRIEND? SINCE YOU STOOD HER UP LAST TIME.LOL J/K SHE STILL WHAT TO MET YOU MY WIFE SAID SHE WAS CHECK OUT YOUR MYSPACE. SO YOU DOWN SHE'S 23 AND NO KIDS... CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2008, 09:27 AM~9923336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 12 2008, 08:26 PM~9927782
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> A TONY WHAT YOU DOING THIS SAT? NIGHT) DO YOU WANT TO GOT TO DINNER WITH ME AND MY WIFE AND MY WIFE FRIEND? SINCE YOU STOOD HER UP LAST TIME.LOL J/K  SHE STILL WHAT TO MET YOU MY WIFE SAID SHE WAS CHECK OUT YOUR MYSPACE. SO YOU DOWN SHE'S 23 AND NO KIDS... CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW!!!
> *



go for it TONY


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 12 2008, 07:26 PM~9927782
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> A TONY WHAT YOU DOING THIS SAT? NIGHT) DO YOU WANT TO GOT TO DINNER WITH ME AND MY WIFE AND MY WIFE FRIEND? SINCE YOU STOOD HER UP LAST TIME.LOL J/K  SHE STILL WHAT TO MET YOU MY WIFE SAID SHE WAS CHECK OUT YOUR MYSPACE. SO YOU DOWN SHE'S 23 AND NO KIDS... CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW!!!
> *


if tony dont go i will lol hey show us pics of her


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Feb 13 2008, 05:26 AM~9927782-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> A TONY WHAT YOU DOING THIS SAT? NIGHT) DO YOU WANT TO GOT TO DINNER WITH ME AND MY WIFE AND MY WIFE FRIEND? SINCE YOU STOOD HER UP LAST TIME.LOL J/K  SHE STILL WHAT TO MET YOU MY WIFE SAID SHE WAS CHECK OUT YOUR MYSPACE. SO YOU DOWN SHE'S 23 AND NO KIDS... CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rare in this town :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Feb 13 2008, 06:57 AM~9928715
> *if tony dont go i will lol hey show us pics of her
> *


Man you got enough baby mamas what you want more for fool? :twak: You just want to corrupt another young lady :nono:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HERE'S THE FRAME ALMOST READY FOR PAINT .. HOPFULLY THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT WEEK....

A TONY HERES A PIC OF ENGRAVING LIKE YOURS WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 30 2008, 09:10 PM~9826053
> *ALRIGHT BOYS AND GIRLS I FINALLY CUT OUT MY FENDERS I NEED TO DO SOME GRINDING AND HOPEFULLY GET THEM WELDED TOMMOROW TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2008, 08:03 PM~9957076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S THE FRAME ALMOST READY FOR PAINT .. HOPFULLY THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT WEEK....
> 
> A TONY HERES A PIC OF ENGRAVING LIKE YOURS WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a bad ass frame bro. With your paint and body skills and TNT parts there's gonna be some scared ass competitors out there hno:

The engraving is bad ass bro.


----------



## Mr JuleZ




----------



## MiKLO

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it  :biggrin:


----------



## Prieto520

whats up


----------



## Drop'em

2 Members: drop'em, LIL PHX

WTF :0


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up ROLLERZ the professor is back in da house! Everybody stuff looks good and we are looking good for the Phoenix show!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 01:23 PM~9987328
> *2 Members: drop'em, LIL PHX
> 
> WTF  :0
> *


 :cheesy: Whats up homie?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 20 2008, 01:25 PM~9987339
> *What's up ROLLERZ the professor is back in da house! Everybody stuff looks good and we are looking good for the Phoenix show!
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2008, 01:25 PM~9987344
> *:cheesy:  Whats up homie?
> *


Hey how is it going bro! How is the club doing!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 20 2008, 01:53 PM~9987542
> *Hey how is it going bro! How is the club doing!
> *


Were doing great!!!


----------



## Prieto520

who is going to show at lowrider


----------



## Indio123

i need an extra bike entry .let me know.


----------



## RO-BC

rollllllerrrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2008, 10:03 AM~9957076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S THE FRAME ALMOST READY FOR PAINT .. HOPFULLY THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT WEEK....
> 
> A TONY HERES A PIC OF ENGRAVING LIKE YOURS WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Medusa




----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2008, 10:03 AM~9957076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S THE FRAME ALMOST READY FOR PAINT .. HOPFULLY THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT WEEK....
> 
> A TONY HERES A PIC OF ENGRAVING LIKE YOURS WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

THANKS. HERES SOME MORE COMPLETELY MOLD REAR AND NEWLY PAINTED SUPPORT BARS FOR THE STAND.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 24 2008, 03:01 PM~10018277
> *THANKS. HERES SOME MORE COMPLETELY MOLD REAR  AND NEWLY PAINTED SUPPORT BARS FOR THE STAND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCKIN BAD ASS JAY NOW THATS A SHOW WINNER :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 24 2008, 02:01 PM~10018277
> *THANKS. HERES SOME MORE COMPLETELY MOLD REAR  AND NEWLY PAINTED SUPPORT BARS FOR THE STAND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup that bike is coming out awesome iam loving that bar that detail ! :0 do you do paint of stripping i see 1 shot in the back ground ?


----------



## Raguness

wait till you see his display. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 25 2008, 11:54 PM~10031630
> *yup that bike is coming out awesome iam loving that bar that detail !  :0  do you do paint of stripping i see 1 shot in the back ground ?
> *


YEAH I TRY AND DO AS MUCH AS I CAN MYSELF.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 26 2008, 11:35 AM~10034061
> *wait till you see his display. :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THANKS AGAIN TO Raguness FOR THE HOOK UP ON THE DISPLAY!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

SNEAK PEAK AT THE PAINT .. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WHATS UP MARK GET MY MESSAGE?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

STILL NEED TO PUT CANDY ON IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 26 2008, 11:18 PM~10039732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL NEED TO PUT CANDY ON IT.. :biggrin:
> *


very nice


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Feb 26 2008, 11:15 PM~10039716-->
> 
> 
> 
> SNEAK PEAK AT THE PAINT .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cadillac [email protected] 26 2008, 11:16 PM~10039726
> *WHATS UP MARK GET MY MESSAGE?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@Feb 26 2008, 11:18 PM~10039732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL NEED TO PUT CANDY ON IT.. :biggrin:
> *



:0 damn bro the bikes comin out good dogg your gettin down....

yeah got the message.


----------



## RO-BC

rollerz doin it big this year


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Feb 26 2008, 11:22 PM~10039748
> *:0 damn bro the bikes comin out good dogg your gettin down....
> 
> yeah got the message.
> *



IM TRYING IM ALMOST DONE WITH YOUR BIKE STILL GOT TO SAND ALITTLE MORE BEFORE IT READY FOR PAINT I'LL TRY AND FINISH IT AT LUNCH TIME..


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2008, 11:25 PM~10039764
> *rollerz doin it big this year
> *


hell yeah your bikes lookin badass to :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 26 2008, 11:26 PM~10039771
> *IM TRYING IM ALMOST DONE WITH YOUR BIKE STILL GOT TO SAND ALITTLE MORE BEFORE IT READY FOR PAINT I'LL TRY AND FINISH IT AT LUNCH TIME..
> *


post up a pic :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

rollllllllllerrrrrrrrrz onlyyyyyyyyy


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## RO-BC

so far this year we got 
lil rollin malo
pirate bike
green lantern
hulk
professor x
lunch money 
and what ever else i might offorgotten these are just the names i knowoff


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2008, 11:41 PM~10039850
> *so far this year we got
> lil rollin malo
> pirate bike
> green lantern
> hulk
> professor x
> lunch money
> and what ever else i might offorgotten these are just the names i knowoff
> *


my trike but as for the unknown? :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

DAMN JAY FUCKIN BAD ASS WORK :worship: :worship: :worship: YOU GOT SKILLS WAY BETTER THAN ME YOUR ON ANOTHER LEVEL AND YOU WORK FAST, ME IVE BEEN LAGGING BUT WHEN I SEE YOUR WORK IT GETS ME MOTIVATED!!! I KNOW WE GOING TO SHOW STRONG AT THE PHOENIX SHOW.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 27 2008, 04:15 PM~10039716
> *SNEAK PEAK AT THE PAINT .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit, that looks insane, did you do all the paint work too? well impressed bro, goodluck on the build


----------



## Raguness

Damn Jay I had no idea you get down like that.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 27 2008, 05:17 AM~10040641
> *Damn Jay I had no idea you get down like that.
> *


The homie gets down like James Brown and he does this as a side job too.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

WHERE DO WE GET THE BIKE PLAQUES FROM?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:41 AM~10039850
> *so far this year we got
> lil rollin malo
> pirate bike
> green lantern
> hulk
> professor x
> lunch money
> and what ever else i might offorgotten these are just the names i knowoff
> *


You left out Tombstone bro :twak: If I finally bust out with these new parts its goign to be a bad ass little bike, forget what you've seen on there before its getting complete set of new parts, old parts are going on Wyatt's Revenge once I finally pay for the murals to get done :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 27 2008, 03:05 PM~10040681
> *WHERE DO WE GET THE BIKE PLAQUES FROM?
> *


You gotta get that directly from Troy. Bike plaques are $120 chromed. TNT does not cut any Rollerz parts. I'm authorized to do it for my own bikes but can't do it for other members without perimission from Troy. So if you want RO bike parts you gotta ask him and I'll gladly do it at cost.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dammm rollerz doin big shit for real looks nice


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## toxiconer




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 10:35 PM~10050783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONY-O


----------



## DuezPaid

happy birthday tony.

saw your paint at the show jay, looks really good.

Taco this was the second show in a row that we were both at and didn't run into eachother. see you in san bernadino if you make it.

good job at the show Rollerz.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

:0 i need 2 get into rollerz :cheesy: big surprises for me comin this year :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 3 2008, 09:17 PM~10081000
> *:0 i need 2 get into rollerz :cheesy: big surprises for me comin this year :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 08:35 PM~10081233
> *:uh:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :tears:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Raguness

Yo Rollerz it was cool hangin out with you guys. Jay good luck on that display. :biggrin: TonyO Happy FREAKIN Berfday!!! Warchief keep taking those nice pics. 520 get a bigger trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 3 2008, 09:17 PM~10081000
> *:0 i need 2 get into rollerz :cheesy: big surprises for me comin this year :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Just get hold of a chapter nearest to you.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 4 2008, 06:00 AM~10080821
> *happy birthday tony.
> 
> saw your paint at the show jay, looks really good.
> 
> Taco this was the second show in a row that we were both at and didn't run into eachother. see you in san bernadino if you make it.
> 
> good job at the show Rollerz.
> *


Yeah betta watch out sucka Jay's got some mad paint skillz too










:0


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 3 2008, 08:00 PM~10080821
> *happy birthday tony.
> 
> saw your paint at the show jay, looks really good.
> 
> Taco this was the second show in a row that we were both at and didn't run into eachother. see you in san bernadino if you make it.
> 
> good job at the show Rollerz.
> *


wtf dude ya got my cell phone number lol damn it had i of known u was there i would of beat u up for my fender damnnnn lol naw actually at shows its hard to find me im here and there and everywhere usually drunk lol i was with my new lady doll-e girl so next show just look for the homie with all da piercings and the hyna with blonde hair lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

what up taco? post those pics of those wheels you were tellin me about


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 4 2008, 08:53 AM~10084722
> *Just get hold of a chapter nearest to you.
> *


nearest chapter is the central cali one


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 4 2008, 08:33 PM~10085392
> *nearest chapter is the central cali one
> *



That's the chapter Taco is in so talk to him.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2008, 10:36 AM~10085416
> *That's the chapter Taco is in so talk to him.
> *


 :biggrin: ill PM him in a bit got to go work on my bike right now


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## Hermanos of Peace

how about the honorary members tony....the pics?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Taco thanks for the card i put it to good use!!!


----------



## RO-BC

i am in charge of bikes for my chapter so if u need info hit me up 

only thing is we do have our standards and u must be die hard for the club no mickey mouse shit as far as lagging and not being able to goto the shows out of town. your bike must be clean and at least one body mod on it to get my approval unless its a super clean street bike or original ready to take out raiders bike wich right now is the guy to beat in that category(great bike) your bike also needs to be either finished or in the last stages of being finished


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 11:06 AM~10085667
> *i am in charge of bikes for my chapter so if u need info hit me up
> 
> only thing is we do have our standards and u must be die hard for the club no mickey mouse shit as far as lagging and not being able to goto the shows out of town. your bike must be clean and at least one body mod on it to get my approval unless its a super clean street bike or original ready to take out raiders bike wich right now is the guy to beat in that category(great bike) your bike also needs to be either finished or in the last stages of being finished
> *


ill send a PM in a bit bro


----------



## lowriderjoker77

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 4 2008, 04:00 PM~10087921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  future? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT for Rollerz Only being the baddest club out there with the most respectful members.  AZ WAR CHIEF, Your bike is bad!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2008, 03:34 PM~10096660
> *TTT for Rollerz Only being the baddest club out there with the most respectful members.  AZ WAR CHIEF, Your bike is bad!!!!!!
> *


I THINK YOUR CLUB IS GOING TO GET PIST AT YOU


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 5 2008, 04:43 PM~10096755
> *I THINK YOUR CLUB IS GOING TO GET PIST AT YOU
> *


should not be a reason. I met funkytown roller cool mofo, my homie reicky cool mofo. az war shief cool mofo. I ve done biz with tnt. no disrespect any where on my table


----------



## RIDDLER




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2008, 04:34 PM~10096660
> *TTT for Rollerz Only being the baddest club out there with the most respectful members.  AZ WAR CHIEF, Your bike is bad!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you for the comment


----------



## lowriderjoker77




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2008, 03:34 PM~10096660
> *TTT for Rollerz Only being the baddest club out there with the most respectful members.  AZ WAR CHIEF, Your bike is bad!!!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO. 
AND AZ WAR CHIEF YOUR TRIKE IS SICK!!! CANT WAI TO SEE THE NEW BOX!


----------



## R.O. KILLA

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 4 2008, 04:00 PM~10087921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice bike homie


----------



## lowriderjoker77

thankx bro u in rollerz??


----------



## R.O. KILLA

yea in the chicago chapter


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 6 2008, 01:34 AM~10096660-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Rollerz Only being the *baddest club out there with the most respectful members*.  AZ WAR CHIEF, Your bike is bad!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't that the truth. Peeps who know me know I'm one of the most respectful members in the club :angel:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 02:16 AM~10097093
> *should not be a reason. I met funkytown roller cool mofo, my homie reicky cool mofo. az war shief cool mofo. I ve done biz with tnt. no disrespect any where on my table
> *


True true but what's up with that line in your siggy about "find a local shop who know whats up" ? Let me tell you local shops can laser cut a toothbrush for you but guaranted they will not know how to cut lolo bike parts without the templates 



> _Originally posted by R.O. KILLA_@Mar 6 2008, 07:17 AM~10100024
> *yea in the chicago chapter
> *


Say whatup to Precious Moments owner for me :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 5 2008, 03:34 PM~10096660-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for *Rollerz Only being the baddest club out there with the most respectful members.*  AZ WAR CHIEF, Your bike is bad!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@Mar 5 2008, 07:04 PM~10098637
> *THANKS BRO.
> AND AZ WAR CHIEF YOUR TRIKE IS SICK!!! CANT WAI TO SEE THE NEW BOX!
> *


X2 i want to check out the box i know its gonna look sick...

Whatup Tony :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 6 2008, 01:00 AM~10101737
> *Thanks homie :biggrin:
> X2 i want to check out the box i know its gonna look sick...
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I guess I need to build a box then its going to have to wait a lil bit I need to save some money


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 6 2008, 11:58 AM~10102154
> *DAMN I guess I need to build a box then its going to have to wait a lil bit I need to save some money
> *


you got all year until Vegas now, plenty of time to completely change everything out on it :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

juangotti should be a roller


----------



## rag-4




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 6 2008, 05:50 PM~10102848
> *juangotti should be a roller
> *


we got enough ass clowns in the club with you bro we dont need another one :nono:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2008, 08:01 AM~10102926
> *we got enough ass clowns in the club with you bro we dont need another one :nono:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

THERE YOU GO TONY I KNOW HOW MUCH YOU LIKE CALLIG PEOPLE ASS CLOWNS SO I FOUNG A FEW PICS TO HELP YOU OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 6 2008, 11:12 AM~10104356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now jay why did you put a picture of tony o on here!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2008, 12:54 AM~10101688
> *True true but what's up with that line in your siggy about "find a local shop who know whats up"  ?
> *


Fuck shipping fuck waiting, fuck b.s lagging. Fuck the intranetz


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2008, 12:54 AM~10101688
> * Let me tell you local shops can laser cut a toothbrush for you but guaranted they will not know how to cut lolo bike parts without the templates  *


 I found some one familier.  I still might order shit online. just tired of the b.s.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Mar 6 2008, 09:15 PM~10104377-->
> 
> 
> 
> THERE YOU GO TONY I KNOW HOW MUCH YOU LIKE CALLIG PEOPLE ASS CLOWNS SO I FOUNG A FEW PICS TO HELP YOU OUT. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna use those thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL PHX_@Mar 6 2008, 10:27 PM~10104957
> *Now jay why did you put a picture of tony o on here!!!!
> *


Damn of all the pics I can't see because its blocked from work. Now I gotta wait till I get home to see what you're talkin about :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

HERE U GO TONY NOW U CAN SEE IT LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 6 2008, 11:21 PM~10105394
> *HERE U GO TONY NOW U CAN SEE IT LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 6 2008, 10:27 PM~10104957
> *Now jay why did you put a picture of tony o on here!!!!
> *


----------



## RO-BC

LOL TONY JUST GOT TACOWNED


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 6 2008, 11:25 PM~10105437
> *LOL TONY JUST GOT TACOWNED
> *


Tacowned :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 6 2008, 01:21 PM~10105394
> *HERE U GO TONY NOW U CAN SEE IT LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: I KNEW THAT WAS GOING TO HAPPEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

STARTED PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 7 2008, 01:19 AM~10106294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING!!
> *


 :0


----------



## R.O. KILLA

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 11:54 PM~10101688
> *Say whatup to Precious Moments owner for me :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


iight tony i will


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 6 2008, 03:19 PM~10106294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 6 2008, 06:51 PM~10107954
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROTHA!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 6 2008, 05:19 PM~10106294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING!!
> *


damn that sets it off!!!! :0 

glad yall got to bust out so the rest of us can catch up! :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 6 2008, 03:19 PM~10106294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING!!
> *


 :0 damn jay already started going at it...it looks good though i like it :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 6 2008, 04:19 PM~10106294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING!!
> *



LOOKS GOOD JAY IS THAT SILVER LEAF WITH CANDY GREEN ON TOP AND YOU JUST STRIPED IT ??? WHAT BRAND OF STRIPING DO YOU USE I USE MOSTLY HOK


----------



## lowriderjoker77

i left hootie a message should call back in a bit  :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10109958
> *LOOKS GOOD JAY IS THAT SILVER LEAF WITH CANDY GREEN ON TOP AND  YOU JUST STRIPED IT ??? WHAT BRAND OF STRIPING DO YOU USE I USE MOSTLY HOK
> *


yeah silver leaf with candy green and oneshot nut i didn't like it so i took it off and redid it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 13 2008, 05:10 AM~10154650
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

JUST GOT MY NEW ENGRAVER TODAY WILL POST NEW PICS AS SOON I I FINISH SOME OF MY PROJECTS. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 19 2008, 05:09 AM~10201103
> *JUST GOT MY NEW I WILL BE DOING FREE ENGRAVING FOR ALL RO PHX CHAPTER MEMBERS*


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 06:55 AM~10203997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


tony i seriously dont get why you ordered so many shirts man seriously


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2008, 05:41 PM~10204210
> *tony i seriously dont get why you ordered so many shirts man seriously
> *


Different occasions fool


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 18 2008, 08:09 PM~10201103
> *JUST GOT MY NEW ENGRAVER TODAY WILL POST NEW PICS AS SOON I I FINISH SOME OF MY PROJECTS. :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEAH WHAT KIND OF ENGRAVER AIR PEN?


----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

may 18 coming up soon you ready phx chapter


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10211544
> *may 18 coming up soon you ready phx chapter
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

ROB VANDERSLICE NEW WEBSITE JUST LAUNCH TODAY CHECK IT OUT.

http://www.msplinks.com/MDFodHRwOi8vV1dXLl...1VTVE9NUy5DT00=


----------



## LIL PHX

whats up Rollerz :wave:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 19 2008, 11:01 PM~10212110
> *whats up Rollerz  :wave:
> *


whats good Nate dogg :wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave: :wave: :wave: HOWS EVERYBODY DOING


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup rollerz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 20 2008, 07:15 AM~10213373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats looks good i might just have to use that graphic design on the trike  change it up though


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

What's up war chief? you missed a cool little show/event in scottsdale. where were you?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 21 2008, 04:04 PM~10224405
> *What's up war chief? you missed a cool little show/event in scottsdale. where were you?
> *



damn you went i was going to go but i called nate three times he didnt pick up and i didnt want to drive all the way their for nothing...I SHOULD OF WENT ANYWAYS DAMN DAMN DAMN


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 21 2008, 04:41 PM~10224981
> *damn  you went i was going to go but i called nate three times he didnt pick up and i didnt want to drive all the way their for nothing...I SHOULD OF WENT ANYWAYS DAMN DAMN DAMN
> *



you missed a good show!!! Tony met a girl...." Virgin Mary"

And Jay stepped his game up by challenging somebody!


Gene, Nate Jay and Tony........We had a good time!
Even though we got a lil wet! HA

Hope it doesnt rust there lil buddy!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 05:49 PM~10249630
> *you missed a good show!!! Tony met a girl...." Virgin Mary"
> 
> And Jay stepped his game up by challenging somebody!
> Gene, Nate Jay and Tony........We had a good time!
> Even though we got a lil wet! HA
> 
> Hope it doesnt rust there lil buddy!
> *


Oh that chick was hot brotha :thumbsup: hahaha

Yeah man you can always get the parts and build a rustic type of bike and call it "Ol Rusty" with them custom rusted parts :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

NAte can call it professor rust!!!

That girl in the pink was HOT!!!!!!


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2008, 02:19 AM~10212991
> *wasup rollerz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THAT 64'


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 06:02 PM~10249694
> *NAte can call it professor rust!!!
> 
> That girl in the pink was HOT!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

So much eye candy!!!! And no one took pics?

Has Jay come up with a name for his bike?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/myfox/pages/Ho...Id=1.1.1&sflg=1


click in here to see TonyO on TV


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 01:58 PM~10251467
> *http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/myfox/pages/Ho...Id=1.1.1&sflg=1
> click in here to see TonyO on TV
> *


"Is that a game boy"

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn they were clowning tonyo's bike


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Some of these ppl have never seen something like what we all build. They are new to it and their minds are not ready for what they are about to see. So there comments seem like that i think they are as ignorant than we are to them.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10251526
> *"Is that a game boy"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fully functional bitches !! :twak: :machinegun:

Damn we all sound like a bunch of weirdos "its a lowrider bike on steriods" "secret buttons" :roflmao: hahahahaha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:09 PM~10251528
> *damn they were clowning tonyo's bike
> *


How was she clowning my bike? She has never seen anything like that before so she was like "what's that is that a gameboy?" ya know like she can't believe we put different things and special holders for things like that so I had to explain about the "accessory" category to her


----------



## TonyO

she called it a cult


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 02:53 PM~10251953
> *How was she clowning my bike?  She has never seen anything like that before so she was like "what's that is that a gameboy?"  ya know like she can't believe we put different things and special holders for things like that so I had to explain about the "accessory" category to her
> *


not her. the anchor was. he was being a lil sarcastic asshole.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

they edited out someone yelling "TNT" in the background!! I think TAco was there


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

MOS is a bike on Steriods!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

That sis nice............. We have to get TonyO a fade


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 12:54 PM~10251965
> *she called it a cult
> *



she forgot to add URE........Oh well.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:09 PM~10251528
> *damn they were clowning tonyo's bike
> *


black and white people know that tonys bikes arent rideable.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 01:00 PM~10252014
> *That is nice............. We have to get TonyO a fade
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2008, 11:03 PM~10252035
> *black and white people know that tonys bikes arent rideable.
> *


Everything functions but I dont ride it weren't you paying attention to what I said? :guns:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 01:04 PM~10252044
> *
> *




Its fully functional


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 01:06 PM~10252061
> *Everything functions but I dont ride it weren't you paying attention to what I said?  :guns:
> *


I dont think you were very convincing.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

that repoorter asked my bro if he was married.......he was like who wants to know!!!

I was a good show! Alot of ppl we amazed and had good comments to make. Would do it again. The weather was good and the women were HOT!!!! Had Fun with RO!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 25 2008, 11:08 PM~10252072-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you were very convincing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about I convince my foot to kick your ass? :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :rofl:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 11:18 PM~10252140
> *that repoorter asked my bro if he was married.......he was like who wants to know!!!
> 
> I was a good show! Alot of ppl we amazed and had good comments to make. Would do it again. The weather was good and  the women were HOT!!!! Had Fun with RO!!!!
> *


Yeah man classy sophosticated gold digging women versus skanky nasty ass hoes was a nice change :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

a nice change......Yeah it was!!!!


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 01:40 PM~10252314
> *a nice change......Yeah it was!!!!
> *


damnit and i missed the show :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 25 2008, 11:45 PM~10252346
> *damnit and i missed the show :angry:
> *


You missed a night show, missed the hot women, missed the bikini fashion show, missed me all G'd up wearin the french cuffs and diamond cuff links.... :nosad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 25 2008, 11:45 PM~10252346
> *damnit and i missed the show :angry:
> *


You missed a night show, missed the hot women, missed the bikini fashion show, missed me all G'd up wearin the french cuffs and diamond cuff links.... :nosad:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 01:46 PM~10252357
> *You  missed a night show, missed the hot women, missed the bikini fashion show, missed me all G'd up wearin the french cuffs and diamond cuff links....  :nosad:
> *


  damn maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 12:09 PM~10251528
> *damn they were clowning tonyo's bike
> *



Any publicity is good publicity.  :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Tony where is Strawberry At?

We had TonyO giggling like a school girl!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 12:04 AM~10252463
> *Tony where is Strawberry At?
> 
> We had TonyO giggling like a school girl!!!
> *


:no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2008, 01:25 PM~10252200
> *How about I convince my foot to kick your ass?  :machinegun:
> *


 :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 25 2008, 01:58 PM~10251467
> *http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/myfox/pages/Ho...Id=1.1.1&sflg=1
> click in here to see TonyO on TV
> *


hahahaha......that bitch called it a "cult"


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

AHHH DONT RUB IT IN THAT I MISSED A GREAT SHOW WITH HOT GIRLS AND NO ONE TOOK PICTURES


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 25 2008, 07:29 PM~10255250
> *AHHH DONT RUB IT IN THAT I MISSED A GREAT SHOW WITH HOT GIRLS AND NO ONE TOOK PICTURES
> *


dont worry bro i wasnt there either


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 25 2008, 08:30 PM~10255261
> *dont worry bro i wasnt there either
> *



I WAS BUT ITS MY FAULT I MISSED OUT


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 25 2008, 07:34 PM~10255318
> *I WAS BUT ITS MY FAULT I MISSED OUT
> *


  what happen?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 25 2008, 08:35 PM~10255331
> * what happen?
> *



I CALLED NATE TO MAKE SURE THAT THEY ARE THEIR BUT I GUESS THE MUSIC WAS TOO LOUD HE COULDNT HEAR THE PHONE RING SO I SAID FUCK IT AND WENT TO THE CASINO THATS 3 MILES FROM MY HOUSE SO I MISSED A GOOD SHOW AND I LOST MONEY


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 25 2008, 07:38 PM~10255365
> *I CALLED NATE TO MAKE SURE THAT THEY ARE THEIR BUT I GUESS THE MUSIC WAS TOO LOUD HE COULDNT HEAR THE PHONE RING SO I SAID FUCK IT AND WENT TO THE CASINO THATS 3 MILES FROM MY HOUSE SO I MISSED A GOOD SHOW AND I LOST MONEY
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 25 2008, 08:44 PM~10255418
> *damn that sucks
> *



You plan on showing at the guadelupe show when we have the meeting?


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 25 2008, 07:54 PM~10255560
> *You plan on showing at the guadelupe show when we have the meeting?
> *


yeah im pretty sure i will not sure if i should take the towncar or the trike..are you gonna show?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Mar 25 2008, 10:25 PM~10256615
> *yeah im pretty sure i will not sure if i should take the towncar or the trike..are you gonna show?
> *


i was thinking about it i matter as well since i'll be their most likely i will ..if you show the town car you got to be early so you can be next to chano and that would be cool if you showed the towncar.


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 25 2008, 10:06 PM~10256947
> *i was thinking about it i matter as well since i'll be their most likely i will ..if you show the town car you got to be early so you can be next to chano and that would be cool if you showed the towncar.
> *


im pretty sure thats what i'll take


----------



## LIL PHX

man fuck that show!!! it cost me money to be there!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 26 2008, 08:38 PM~10259584
> *man fuck that show!!! it cost me money to be there!!!
> *


It cost everybody money to be there to exhibit their cars and bikes but it was worth it bro. I got home at 4 AM and had to be to work at 6:30 so it was worse than when I partied till 4 to get up at 7 in Vegas because at least I could sleep on the way home. This time I had to be up and alive to start my day an hour after I got home!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 26 2008, 10:45 AM~10259641
> *It cost everybody money to be there to exhibit their cars and bikes but it was worth it bro.  I got home at 4 AM and had to be to work at 6:30 so it was worse than when I partied till 4 to get up at 7 in Vegas because at least I could sleep on the way home.  This time I had to be up and alive to start my day an hour after I got home!
> 
> 
> *


ya but you dont have to build a new display!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

did it get that messed up?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2008, 09:02 PM~10259795
> *did it get that messed up?
> *


Yeah bro he dont have a metal one like you wood warps :tears:


----------



## LIL PHX

> did it get that messed up?
> [irl/quote]
> ya bro the wood the fabric turn gray after it dry.


----------



## TonyO

> did it get that messed up?
> [irl/quote]
> ya bro the wood the fabric turn gray after it dry.
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent
Click to expand...


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 26 2008, 11:04 AM~10259825
> *Yeah bro he dont have a metal one like you  wood warps :tears:
> *



ours is wood covered in material.


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 26 2008, 11:01 AM~10259792
> *ya but you dont have to build a new display!!
> *


im still waiting on mine to get done.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 7 2008, 01:19 AM~10106294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING!!
> *


Old school version :0


----------



## the bone collector

I got something today Tony  :yes:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 26 2008, 11:29 PM~10261097
> *I got something today Tony    :yes:
> *


The runs? Man dont be talking shit :nosad:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 26 2008, 04:35 PM~10261135
> *The runs?  Man dont be talking shit :nosad:
> *


 Nope :biggrin: 
:roflmao: ...................Swords my friend


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 26 2008, 11:42 PM~10261193
> *Nope  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  ...................Swords my friend
> *


My crown? :dunno: did you get a package with those 16 things in it?


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Mar 26 2008, 04:46 PM~10261220-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Mar 26 2008, 04:51 PM~10261243
> *My crown? :dunno:  did you get a package with those 16 things in it?
> *


 :yes: on the crown :nosad: on the package :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 27 2008, 12:06 AM~10261342
> *:wave:
> :yes: on the crown      :nosad:  on the package :wave:
> *


Thats fine you should get that soon. Let me know how the crown is coming out you can post pics of the progress on it in the TNT topic


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

HUH?? COST YOU MONEY?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## LIL PHX

whats up rollerz!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 28 2008, 10:22 PM~10281606
> *:wave:
> *


whats good jay?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

anyone rolling to san bern? i dont want tony to get jump!! lol


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 29 2008, 04:25 PM~10284888
> *anyone rolling to san bern? i dont want tony to get jump!! lol
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 29 2008, 05:25 PM~10284888
> *anyone rolling to san bern? i dont want tony to get jump!! lol
> *


ha


----------



## ENGRAVER

sup


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Mar 30 2008, 09:55 AM~10289045
> *sup
> *


whats up bro! how is everything going?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 29 2008, 02:25 PM~10284888
> *anyone rolling to san bern? i dont want tony to get jump!! lol
> *


HE'S BEEN AT THE GYM......HE'LL BE OK :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 30 2008, 01:25 AM~10284888
> *anyone rolling to san bern? i dont want tony to get jump!! lol
> *


:tears:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 31 2008, 01:35 PM~10298972
> *HE'S BEEN AT THE GYM......HE'LL BE OK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 31 2008, 01:35 PM~10298972
> *HE'S BEEN AT THE GYM......HE'LL BE OK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happen to his RO shirt? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 31 2008, 01:35 PM~10298972
> *HE'S BEEN AT THE GYM......HE'LL BE OK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 08:55 PM~10330357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


we are just keep getting bigger :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 3 2008, 11:06 PM~10330455
> *we are just keep getting bigger  :biggrin:
> *


Not quite at big. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 09:12 PM~10330506
> *Not quite at big. :biggrin:
> 
> *


one person dont count!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 3 2008, 11:17 PM~10330564
> *one person dont count!!!  :0
> *


4 but its a big state . :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 09:19 PM~10330579
> *4 but its a big state . :biggrin:
> *


for how long?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 3 2008, 11:21 PM~10330597
> *for how long?
> *


TIL HE QUITS BULLSHITTIN AND THROWS ON THAT R.O. 





YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO JUAN...


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 3 2008, 09:24 PM~10330613
> *TIL HE QUITS BULLSHITTIN AND THROWS ON THAT R.O.
> YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO JUAN...
> *


HE WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX+Apr 3 2008, 11:21 PM~10330597-->
> 
> 
> 
> for how long?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL DAY ALL NIGHT TILL THE END OF TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 11:24 PM~10330613
> *TIL HE QUITS BULLSHITTIN AND THROWS ON THAT R.O.
> YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO JUAN...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOT JOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL PHX_@Apr 3 2008, 11:26 PM~10330637
> *HE WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT! :biggrin:
> *


I WOULDNT ID STILL BE ROCKIN THIS.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 4 2008, 07:26 AM~10330637
> *HE WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT! :biggrin:
> *


:no: He'd be like woooooooaaaaaa :around: whoopty whoop


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 12:37 PM~10334286
> *:no:  He'd be like woooooooaaaaaa  :around:  whoopty whoop
> *


id me like meh


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 11:31 PM~10330687
> *
> I WOULDNT ID STILL BE ROCKIN THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 11:31 PM~10330687
> *ALL DAY ALL NIGHT TILL THE END OF TIME
> GOT JOKES
> I WOULDNT ID STILL BE ROCKIN THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt for NON CLUB HOPPERS!!!!


----------



## DirtyBird2

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 4 2008, 01:40 PM~10334753
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


lol you likded it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 11:42 AM~10334770
> *ttt for NON CLUB HOPPERS!!!!
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

TTT


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2008, 01:33 AM~10345605
> *:0
> *


sup tonyo. man I buzzed :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 12:25 AM~10345766
> *sup tonyo. man I buzzed :biggrin:
> *


what are you sippin on?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I was sippin hyp and hyn. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

My two new beauties :thumbsup:










Lookin nice next to my other Walmart Schwinn


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 12:28 AM~10345784
> *I was sippin hyp and hyn. :biggrin:
> *


damn sounds pretty good bout now


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2008, 12:33 AM~10345800
> *My two new beauties :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin nice next to my other Walmart Schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so how much bikes is that now tony? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:thumbsdown: wallmart schwinns.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 02:12 AM~10345912
> *:thumbsdown: wallmart schwinns.
> *



spellcheck :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Twisted Habit - Rollerz Only


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 05:58 AM~10346215
> *spellcheck  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I was drunk


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low+Apr 6 2008, 10:42 AM~10345826-->
> 
> 
> 
> so how much bikes is that now tony? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only about 30 still I sold a couple of my Pixies last yer
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 11:12 AM~10345912
> *:thumbsdown: wallmart schwinns.
> *


You know you'd jump on that shit if they were clearanced out dirt cheap


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 7 2008, 02:42 AM~10349176
> *Twisted Habit - Rollerz Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


word brotha which chapter?


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 6 2008, 04:42 PM~10349176
> *Twisted Habit - Rollerz Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 6 2008, 06:42 PM~10349176
> *Twisted Habit - Rollerz Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 6 2008, 06:42 PM~10349176
> *Twisted Habit - Rollerz Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE...


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2008, 06:24 PM~10349859
> *word brotha which chapter?
> *


LA


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 7 2008, 06:43 AM~10351052
> *LA
> *


Damn you don't play around you go right for the heart of the club :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 6 2008, 04:42 PM~10349176
> *Twisted Habit - Rollerz Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!


----------



## 520_low

whatup Jay


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 7 2008, 07:56 AM~10351791
> *whatup Jay
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, 7UP_BIKE


hno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 6 2008, 09:56 PM~10351791
> *whatup Jay
> *


WHAT UP? NOT MUCH ,JUST WORKING .


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WHATS UP TONY ?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

A TONY STOP BUY BIKE ! YOU NEED MONEY FOR THE NEXT BUILD. YOU KNOW WHICH ONE IM TALKING ABOUT! :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

AH YOU ALREADY GOT A PLAQUE! IM STILL WAITING FOR MINE :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Apr 7 2008, 08:05 AM~10351864-->
> 
> 
> 
> A TONY STOP BUY BIKE ! YOU NEED MONEY FOR THE NEXT BUILD. YOU KNOW WHICH ONE IM TALKING ABOUT! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know me bro I didnt buy that POS off ebay I'm still straight.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 7 2008, 08:07 AM~10351877
> *AH YOU ALREADY GOT A PLAQUE! IM STILL WAITING FOR MINE :|
> *


Don't trip homie he's in the LA chapter they're the main chapter bro they get everything first ya know its how it is.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

I DO KNOW YOU THATS WHY IM TELLING YOU :biggrin: YOU GOT PLENTY OF BIKES. FOR A 3RD WOLRD COUNTRY :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 7 2008, 08:18 AM~10351962
> *I DO KNOW YOU THATS WHY IM TELLING YOU  :biggrin:  YOU GOT PLENTY OF BIKES. FOR A 3RD WOLRD COUNTRY :roflmao:
> *


Tru dat :tears: I only got like 30 bikes mayne :dunno:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2008, 11:29 PM~10352071
> *Tru dat :tears:  I only got like 30 bikes mayne :dunno:
> *



THATS 28 TOO MANY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 7 2008, 08:44 AM~10352205
> *THATS 28 TOO MANY
> *


It ain't enough  I dont got over 100 bikes like Schwinn1966 does why do peeps always think I got a truckload of bikes when all I got is 30? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 07:56 AM~10353694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



keep dreaming carnal


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 7 2008, 11:15 AM~10354325
> *keep dreaming carnal
> *


LOL you be fucking with him alot right.lmao


----------



## kustombuilder

Just want to share these photos with you bike homies.RO Steering wheel samples for Troy.On the way to chrome tonite.Im handing these to him at san Berdo.
These are made to fit the Grant hubs.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

WHATS UP ROLLERZ!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX

WHATS UP ROLLERZ!!!!


----------



## 520_low

Whats good Nate


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

what up INDIO123


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2008, 03:30 PM~10356525
> *Just want to share these photos with you bike homies.RO Steering wheel samples for Troy.On the way to chrome tonite.Im handing these to him at san Berdo.
> These are made to fit the Grant hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them mother fuckers are hot.


----------



## LocoSoCal

okay , I'm ready now , got both my confirmation letters , for my bike and my truck :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 8 2008, 10:04 AM~10363792
> *okay , I'm ready now , got both my confirmation letters , for my bike and my truck   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah good luck out there bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 8 2008, 08:04 PM~10363792
> *okay , I'm ready now , got both my confirmation letters , for my bike and my truck  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Word brotha. PM Sent


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

love the wheel man but i dont know if its just me but the dice have the same numbers the one on the left side hase three sets of 2's and the right side hase two sets of 5 could just be me but looks good any ways


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 8 2008, 10:43 PM~10365015
> *love the wheel man but i dont know if its just me but the dice have the same numbers the one on the left side hase three sets of 2's and the right side hase two sets of 5 could just be me but looks good any ways
> *


Cuz we always roll a 7 :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

thats cool just thougth i would ask but it looks tight man


----------



## 817Lowrider

WUT IT DEW ROLLERZ!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2008, 07:26 PM~10367990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## Prieto520

thats looks real good what color are u going to paint it


----------



## TonyO




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

that trike is sick man nice work


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles+Apr 8 2008, 01:43 PM~10365015-->
> 
> 
> 
> love the wheel man but i dont know if its just me but the dice have the same numbers the one on the left side hase three sets of 2's and the right side hase two sets of 5 could just be me but looks good any ways
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah.its you. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 01:28 AM~10361943
> *Them mother fuckers are hot.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 9 2008, 09:41 AM~10370117
> *that trike is sick man nice work
> *


x2 all it needs is TNT parts and its good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Drop'em

Another Victim




> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2008, 07:26 PM~10367990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 06:07 PM~10371342
> *Another Victim
> *


It aint even finihed and you're already talkin shit 

Like I said man 1 year down 19 more to go and maybe you guys can be at our level until then don't blow smoke. The top builders out there dont talk shit they let their vehicles do the talking you dont see Gene or Orlando up in here hating on everyone. You dont see Lindville up in here talkin shit about other bikes.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 08:14 AM~10371383
> *It aint even finihed and you're already talkin shit
> 
> Like I said man 1 year down 19 more to go and maybe you guys can be at our level until then don't blow smoke.  The top builders out there dont talk shit they let their vehicles do the talking you dont see Gene or Orlando up in here hating on everyone.  You dont see Lindville up in here talkin shit about other bikes.
> *


You dont like it huh, you little bitch. Im not talking shit, it was just a comment slut. Anyways get on your level. hahaha. Your club's back should be hurting for caring your ass all these years.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:07 AM~10371342
> *Another Victim
> *


what the fuck is your problem homie?????


----------



## TonyO

..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 9 2008, 08:22 AM~10371426
> *what the fuck is your problem homie?????
> *



Im the young version of TonyO. You like


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:23 AM~10371431
> *They havent carried me I've been carrying them on the bike scene.  I won 19 awards last year alone.  I placed with bikes in the PHX, Denver, Houston, San Diego, San Bernardino, and Vegas shows last year.  I may not have a feature or sweepstakes win like you but at the end of the day I've done a hell of a lot more than just one show, Houston was just one stop of many for me
> 
> PHX chapter of RO has been the main chapter for RO bikes over the past 3 years, we've paved the way, we're always the ones people turn to for spaces and setups at shows.
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 08:23 AM~10371431
> *They havent carried me I've been carrying them on the bike scene.  I won 19 awards last year alone.  I placed with bikes in the PHX, Denver, Houston, San Diego, San Bernardino, and Vegas shows last year.  I may not have a feature or sweepstakes win like you but at the end of the day I've done a hell of a lot more than just one show, Houston was just one stop of many for me
> 
> PHX chapter of RO has been the main chapter for RO bikes over the past 3 years, we've paved the way, we're always the ones people turn to for spaces and setups at shows.*


Yeah cause we all no you have 3,000 bikes and have nothing to transport them in.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 10:23 AM~10371431
> *They havent carried me I've been carrying them on the bike scene.  I won 19 awards last year alone.  I placed with bikes in the PHX, Denver, Houston, San Diego, San Bernardino, and Vegas shows last year.  I may not have a feature or sweepstakes win like you but at the end of the day I've done a hell of a lot more than just one show, Houston was just one stop of many for me
> 
> PHX chapter of RO has been the main chapter for RO bikes over the past 3 years, we've paved the way, we're always the ones people turn to for spaces and setups at shows.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: YOU need to watch your fuckin mouth too "bROther"


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 06:24 PM~10371440
> *Yeah cause we all no you have 3,000 bikes and have nothing to transport them in.
> *


I got a 5'x8' enclosed trailer I take my load of bikes in. What chu talkin bout? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 9 2008, 08:29 AM~10371472
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: YOU need to watch your fuckin mouth too "bROther"
> *



mission accomplished


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 9 2008, 06:29 PM~10371472
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: YOU need to watch your fuckin mouth too "bROther"
> *


I was just about to make the correction that PHX chapter has been carrying the bike scene not just TonyO Its been LIL PHX carrying the sweepstakes wins for us, I've just had the numbers but he has the heavy hitter


----------



## Drop'em

TonyO. How many bikes have you built homie. That you actually got dirty


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:38 AM~10371539
> *TonyO. How many bikes have you built homie. That you actually got dirty
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 07:38 AM~10371539
> *TonyO. How many bikes have you built homie. That you actually got dirty
> *


GO "TRY" AND WIN A TITLE BEFORE YOU JUDGE OTHERS FUKMONKEY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 06:38 PM~10371539
> *TonyO. How many bikes have you built homie. That you actually got dirty
> *


more than you brotha.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 9 2008, 08:56 AM~10371701
> *GO "TRY" AND WIN A TITLE BEFORE YOU JUDGE OTHERS FUKMONKEY
> *



x2


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WHATS UP CLARK KENT? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 9 2008, 08:56 AM~10371701
> *GO "TRY" AND WIN A TITLE BEFORE YOU JUDGE OTHERS FUKMONKEY
> *



Bitch build your own shit. Mr. TOOK A FREE RIDE


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 09:37 AM~10371998
> *x2
> *



SUCK A NUT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 08:35 PM~10372471
> *Bitch build your own shit. Mr. TOOK A FREE RIDE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:35 AM~10372471
> *Bitch build your own shit. Mr. TOOK A FREE RIDE
> *


WOW!


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:35 AM~10372475
> *SUCK A NUT
> *


WOW!  X2


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 9 2008, 10:42 AM~10372548
> *WOW!
> *



Wuz NATE! Man good job on your trike build man. The new frame on professor X looks nice and the old proffesor X looks good(lunch money)


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:35 AM~10372475
> *SUCK A NUT
> *



very mature!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 10:47 AM~10372590
> *very mature!!!!!
> *



Yeah, Im bored at work so I decided to mess around with my buddies


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

a waste of time to have a decent conversation with some people.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:47 AM~10372602
> *Yeah, Im bored at work so I decided to mess around with my buddies
> *



well i am not your buddy...buddy!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 10:47 AM~10372604
> *a waste of time to have a decent conversation with some people.
> *



Everyone at work are like 25 to 40 years olders than me so I get freakin bored. So I know if I come in this topic and act like TonyO I will get my freind Brian in it, Nate, Taco, Funkytown Roller, Tonyon Az in it. Then it will make my day fast and wonderful.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 10:48 AM~10372620
> *well i am not your buddy...buddy!!!
> *



You are not a fuckin ROLLER either so get the fuck out of this topic chicken nuts


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 10:48 AM~10372620
> *well i am not your buddy...buddy!!!
> *



You are not a fuckin ROLLER either so get the fuck out of this topic chicken nuts


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:52 AM~10372647
> *You are not a fuckin ROLLER either so get the fuck out of this topic chicken nuts
> *



or so you think.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 10:52 AM~10372657
> *or so you think.
> *



I dont think Rollerz would lower there levels to let you join. They dont allow mini motorcycles in their club


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

What up Nate


----------



## LocoSoCal

"Twisted Habit"


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

this guy....he spends more time in other clubs topics than his own. too much


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:54 AM~10372663
> *I dont think Rollerz would lower there levels to let you join. They dont allow mini motorcycles in their club
> *




dude that is so old....get over it. when you grow up then you can talk son!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 10:55 AM~10372672
> *this guy....he spends more time in other clubs topics than his own. too much
> *


.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Congrats LocoSoCal on joining Rollerz Only!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 10:57 AM~10372679
> *dude that is so old....get over it. when you grow up then you can talk son!
> *


SON, BITCH IM OLD ENOUGH TO BE YOUR DADDY


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

do i hear someone........anyways Good Luck Rollerz at San Bernandino!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 11:00 AM~10372704
> *Congrats LocoSoCal on joining Rollerz Only!!!!
> *


Thanks !! :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 10:57 AM~10372679
> *dude that is so old....get over it. when you grow up then you can talk son!
> *



You mad cause you dont have a topic for your club...................wait you will be talking to yourself


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2008, 10:55 AM~10372668
> *"Twisted Habit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Homie. You joined a good club, see you in vegas. Welcome to the buddy list


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 11:05 AM~10372748
> *You mad cause you dont have a topic for your club...................wait you will be talking to yourself
> *



anyways nate hit me up tonite. have some questions for you.


Dropem go polish your belt buckles.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 11:07 AM~10372774
> *anyways nate hit me up tonite. have some questions for you.
> Dropem go polish your belt buckles.
> *



Go do a tune up on your ninja


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

go back to the drawing boards....oh i mean go and use those crayons your daddy bought you son!!


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 11:07 AM~10372774
> *anyways nate hit me up tonite. have some questions for you.
> Dropem go polish your belt buckles.
> *


COOL BRO!


----------



## LIL PHX

WHATS BIG B!


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 09:35 AM~10372471
> *Bitch build your own shit. Mr. TOOK A FREE RIDE
> *


lol wasnt free but it took your dreams away


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 9 2008, 11:17 AM~10372865
> *lol wasnt free but it took your dreams away
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

READY READY READY GOT A FEW MORE THINGS TO GET LIKE RIMS STAND AND PICK UP SEAT FROM HENRYS AND IM GOOD TO GO


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Looks good!!!!! Like the fender!!!!


----------



## RO-BC

WOTS FUNNY IS ALL U TRIKE BUILDERS ARE SLEEPING RIGHT NOW ON ONE PERSON YALL DONT KNOW ABOUT AND IM BEING REAL NOT TO MENTION IM INVESTING IT AS WELL LETS JUST SAY IT WILL BE TACO CUSTOM PARTS NOT TNT ON IT AND ALSO EVERYTHING GOING ON THIS THING WILL BLOW YALL AWAY SO YALL KEEP FIGHTING CAUSE YALL ARE GONNA SHIT YOUR PANTS SOON


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 11:19 AM~10372880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY READY READY GOT A FEW MORE THINGS TO GET LIKE RIMS STAND AND PICK UP SEAT FROM HENRYS AND IM GOOD TO GO
> *


CAN YALL GUESS WOT MOVIE IS PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## LIL PHX

LOOKS GOOD TACO!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 9 2008, 11:17 AM~10372865
> *lol wasnt free but it took your dreams away
> *



NEVER. DREAM ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 10:22 AM~10372895
> *CAN YALL GUESS WOT MOVIE IS PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND
> *


WHOS THE GUY IN THE SPANDEX?


----------



## RO-BC

THX NATE I HOPE YALL ENJOY IT WHEN YALL SEE IT JUST A QUICK NOTE ITS NOT 100 PERCENT FINISHED STILL GETTING THE ENGRAVING AND PLATING TREATMENT O YEAH AND MURALS AFTER SAN BERNADINO


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 11:21 AM~10372889
> *WOTS FUNNY IS ALL U TRIKE BUILDERS ARE SLEEPING RIGHT NOW ON ONE PERSON YALL DONT KNOW ABOUT AND IM BEING REAL NOT TO MENTION IM INVESTING IT AS WELL LETS JUST SAY IT WILL BE TACO CUSTOM PARTS NOT TNT ON IT AND ALSO EVERYTHING GOING ON THIS THING WILL BLOW YALL AWAY SO YALL KEEP FIGHTING CAUSE YALL ARE GONNA SHIT YOUR PANTS SOON
> *



cant wait to see it!!!
Must be crazy!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:24 AM~10372913
> *NEVER. DREAM ACCOMPLISHED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DONT THEY SELL THAT REAR END WITH THE $149 AZTEC TRIKE?


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 9 2008, 11:24 AM~10372914
> *WHOS THE GUY IN THE SPANDEX?
> *


DATS ME IN MY TIGHT ASS UNIFORM LOL SNOODLE BUDDY


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 11:26 AM~10372928
> *DATS ME IN MY TIGHT ASS UNIFORM LOL SNOODLE BUDDY
> *



i knew Taco was a sensitive guy!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 12:13 AM~10370234
> *x2 all it needs is TNT parts and its good to go :thumbsup:
> *


na i dont have six months to wait for parts


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 11:19 AM~10372880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY READY READY GOT A FEW MORE THINGS TO GET LIKE RIMS STAND AND PICK UP SEAT FROM HENRYS AND IM GOOD TO GO
> *


THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK FOO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cant wait to see it with rims on it


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 06:55 PM~10375653
> *na i dont have six months to wait for parts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 9 2008, 09:25 PM~10372925
> *DONT THEY SELL THAT REAR END WITH THE $149 AZTEC TRIKE?
> *


:yes: But he's got a TNT steering wheel so that helps it out :biggrin: 

I dunno I think the best feature is that Park N Swap belt buckle on the tank don't you? :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 05:55 PM~10375653
> *na i dont have six months to wait for parts
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## betosbomb




----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 12:19 PM~10372880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY READY READY GOT A FEW MORE THINGS TO GET LIKE RIMS STAND AND PICK UP SEAT FROM HENRYS AND IM GOOD TO GO
> *


that bike looks clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

x2 look good taco!


----------



## kustombuilder

Here are the _*Chromed RO Steering Wheels*_.
Now all i have to do is talk to Troy and work out the details.
I hope you guys like them. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Damn those look nice and chrome didnt take anytime at all I need the hook up with YOUR chromer!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 10 2008, 12:05 PM~10381560
> *Damn those look nice and chrome didnt take anytime at all I need the hook up with YOUR chromer!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 09:10 PM~10381601
> *You know it brotha and you know I'll give you the hookup :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 10 2008, 12:12 PM~10381613
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 01:00 PM~10381522
> *Here are the Chromed RO Steering Wheels.
> Now all i have to do is talk to Troy and work out the details.
> I hope you guys like them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 10 2008, 12:14 PM~10381629
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 9 2008, 11:21 AM~10372889
> *WOTS FUNNY IS ALL U TRIKE BUILDERS ARE SLEEPING RIGHT NOW ON ONE PERSON YALL DONT KNOW ABOUT AND IM BEING REAL NOT TO MENTION IM INVESTING IT AS WELL LETS JUST SAY IT WILL BE TACO CUSTOM PARTS NOT TNT ON IT AND ALSO EVERYTHING GOING ON THIS THING WILL BLOW YALL AWAY SO YALL KEEP FIGHTING CAUSE YALL ARE GONNA SHIT YOUR PANTS SOON
> *


Theres alot of things that are going to be coming out of Cali soon.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 12:24 PM~10381742
> *Theres alot of things that are going to be coming out of Cali soon.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

I just got the Billet horn button in the mail.I wanted t show you all how it will look with the Horn button on.
Please disregard the streaks on the wheels.Its from the bubble wrap.
Again,These wheels are made to fit the Grant hubs.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> I just got the Billet horn button in the mail.I wanted t show you all how it will look with the Horn button on.
> Please disregard the streaks on the wheels.Its from the bubble wrap.
> Again,These wheels are made to fit the Grant hubs.
> 
> those things are badass bro, but i think if you were to make an actual round outer ring and then maybe weld the inner "RO" piece to the inside and mold it in, they would be alot more practical...those are completely flat, seems like they would be really hard to use on a daily, im sure they are intended more for show, but i bet there are alot of other people wondering the same thing...


----------



## show-bound

> I just got the Billet horn button in the mail.I wanted t show you all how it will look with the Horn button on.
> Please disregard the streaks on the wheels.Its from the bubble wrap.
> Again,These wheels are made to fit the Grant hubs.
> 
> those things are badass bro, but i think if you were to make an actual round outer ring and then maybe weld the inner "RO" piece to the inside and mold it in, they would be alot more practical...those are completely flat, seems like they would be really hard to use on a daily, im sure they are intended more for show, but i bet there are alot of other people wondering the same thing...
> 
> 
> 
> get some wood, cut out a circle and rooute them to make em round! bolt it or glue it together....
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL PHX

TACO WHERE IS THE PARTY GOING TO BE AT?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 10 2008, 09:01 PM~10386518
> *TACO WHERE IS THE PARTY GOING TO BE AT?
> *


in tony's mouth!!!!!!



sorry tony  had to


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 10 2008, 08:26 PM~10386773
> *in tony's mouth!!!!!!
> sorry tony  had to
> *


HE IS USED UP ALREADY! :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> get some wood, cut out a circle and rooute them to make em round! bolt it or glue it together....


_*exactly*_ :biggrin: 



> I just got the Billet horn button in the mail.I wanted t show you all how it will look with the Horn button on.
> Please disregard the streaks on the wheels.Its from the bubble wrap.
> Again,These wheels are made to fit the Grant hubs.
> 
> those things are badass bro, but i think if you were to make an actual round outer ring and then maybe weld the inner "RO" piece to the inside and mold it in, they would be alot more practical...those are completely flat, seems like they would be really hard to use on a daily, im sure they are intended more for show, but i bet there are alot of other people wondering the same thing...
Click to expand...


----------



## RO-BC

party is at the godfathers pad saturday


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 11 2008, 06:26 AM~10386773-->
> 
> 
> 
> in tony's mouth!!!!!!
> sorry tony  had to
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL PHX_@Apr 11 2008, 06:29 AM~10386803
> *HE IS USED UP ALREADY! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup Rollerz , I just got back from the LRM show , San Bernardino , lot's of Rollerz Only Bikes , 21 of them :biggrin: , TonyO placed 6 of his bikes , Taco took 1st in Rad , Lunch Moneny won , Hulk Bike placed , a few other Rollerz Only bikes also placed , and I took 1st in semi & outstanding murarls and outstanding paint , I would say in all , Rollerz Only took about 12 plaques :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Thanks Taco :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:0


----------



## CE 707

congrats to all of you guys that won


----------



## LocoSoCal

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

HELL YEAH ROLLERZ ONLY TAKING OVER


----------



## RO-BC

congrats once again to the family sergio it was great meeting you homie and congrats once again believe me you are on the path to greatness call me if u need anything.



lil rollin malo did very well i voluntered to bump to radical just to give some competition to the radical bike that was there plus full custom had way to many people in it already so yeah i got 1st in radical a full custom bike taking out a radical bike that must tell ya that i built the damn thing extremly well lol


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Congrats to all the Rollerz that placed! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 14 2008, 01:18 AM~10409834
> *Thanks Taco  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you finaly got your shirt homie. did art pick up the Artistics shirt yet?


----------



## LocoSoCal

that is sooo old now , give it a rest .....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 14 2008, 08:53 PM~10416376
> *that is sooo old now , give it a rest .....
> *


hahahaha just fucking with you man.


----------



## 817Lowrider

OHHH SHIITTTT TACOOO GOT A FEATURE ON HIS DEBUT???? UNHEARD OF!!!!!!!!!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

CONGRATS TO ALL THE ROLLERZ WHO PLACED! IT WAS A NICE LINE UP FOR US!


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## LocoSoCal

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 15 2008, 05:04 AM~10416483
> *OHHH SHIITTTT TACOOO GOT A FEATURE ON HIS DEBUT???? UNHEARD OF!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah before the show even started too  Photographer knew we waz bringing somethin hot they said I was way overdue for a shoot too so here you go


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 03:07 PM~10422362
> *Yeah before the show even started too   Photographer knew we waz bringing somethin hot they said I was way overdue for a shoot too so here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont be a dick. post big pics. fucker


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 01:07 PM~10422362
> *Yeah before the show even started too   Photographer knew we waz bringing somethin hot they said I was way overdue for a shoot too so here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


After they left you guys out of the ro issue they should do something to make it up to you guys.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 06:30 AM~10434532
> *dont be a dick. post big pics. fucker
> *


Those came from my camera phone


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2008, 08:35 PM~10434622
> *After they left you guys out of the ro issue they should do something to make it up to you guys.
> *


not even funny raul only people who where shot for that issue was la chapter at least our club got our own issue


----------



## TonyO

Damn Taco I know you needed a cell phone holder but that's a little extreme buddy


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

ANY PICS FROM THE GUADALUPE SHOW?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 21 2008, 07:58 AM~10463986
> *ANY PICS FROM THE GUADALUPE SHOW?
> *


not yet they're still in my camera.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

i took 3rd place at the show i think their were only three trikes


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 21 2008, 07:45 PM~10466053
> *i took 3rd place at the show i think their were only three trikes
> *


Eh that's ok you still got all summer to do your mods :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

yeah i was shocked that i got beat by street trikes oh well i enjoyed the show though


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 21 2008, 10:07 AM~10466148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good seeing you yesterday bro.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

THATS ALL THE PICTURES I TOOK WE WERE TALKING IN THE GROUP THEN I GOT BORED AND FOUND THE BEER AND STARTED DRINKING WITH OTHER CLUBS AND WASNT WORRY ABOUT TAKING PICTURES


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Apr 21 2008, 11:09 AM~10466156
> *good seeing you yesterday bro.
> *



SAME TOO YOU IT SEEMS WE ONLY SEE EACH OTHER AT SHOWS SO SEE YOU IN TUCSON


----------



## RO-BC

[/quote]


----------



## LocoSoCal

>


[/quote]
:0


----------



## TonyO

Tombstone bike's new guns reshaped and engraved by Cadillac Jay :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2008, 06:04 PM~10469469
> *Tombstone bike's new guns reshaped and engraved by Cadillac Jay :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can tell u designed those tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 22 2008, 04:05 AM~10469482
> *i can tell u designed those tony
> *


They're not finished yet :twak:


----------



## sureñosbluez

>


[/quote]

NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

TonyO dont send me no more dumb ass pms


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 10:36 PM~10480836
> *TonyO dont send me no more dumb ass pms
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 21 2008, 08:05 PM~10469482
> *i can tell u designed those tony
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 22 2008, 10:45 PM~10480933
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Ill forward it to you.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 10:51 PM~10481003
> *Ill forward it to you.
> *


yep......................it was a dumbass pm


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 23 2008, 06:46 AM~10480942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah I didnt design them Cadillac Jay did and he's not finished with them


----------



## Indio123




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10489260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats hat is clean n its by new era :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10489260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS COOL BRO.
JUST BOUGHT ONE OF THIS ON EBAY. SHOULD BE GETTING IT NEXT WEEK. WILL BE CUSTOMIZING IT FOR MY KID THATS ON THE WAY!!


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 08:36 PM~10480836
> *TonyO dont send me no more dumb ass pms
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 86' Chevy

nice I like that seat post Idea!!!!


----------



## 520_low

whats good Rollerz


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

any progress?


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 29 2008, 12:18 AM~10529285
> *any progress?
> *


my display should be done for the tucson show :biggrin: how bout you?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

slacking not enough money yet


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 29 2008, 10:25 AM~10529302
> *my display should be done for the tucson show :biggrin: how bout you?
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 29 2008, 12:25 AM~10529302
> *my display should be done for the tucson show :biggrin: how bout you?
> *


you better get on it last, i saw manny was working on jamies truck . roy said there waiting for you to come by and help. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 30 2008, 07:42 PM~10540939
> *you better get on it last, i saw manny was working on jamies truck . roy said there waiting for you to come by and help. :dunno:
> *


PM sent


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 29 2008, 10:15 AM~10529277
> *whats good Rollerz
> *


hot$$uff also does display and upholstery I just found that out :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Who is going to the show on sunday at the Casino del Sol?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 2 2008, 12:13 AM~10553195
> *Who is going to the show on sunday at the Casino del Sol?
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up rollerz!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2008, 06:01 AM~10555774
> *what up rollerz!!!!
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

whats up rollerz!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 2 2008, 06:19 AM~10555941
> *whats up rollerz!
> *


:wave:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 1 2008, 08:01 PM~10555774-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up rollerz!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats good Juan hows the bike lookin?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL PHX_@May 1 2008, 08:19 PM~10555941
> *whats up rollerz!
> *


 what up Nate and the rest of Rollerz :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

WHAT IS THAT JAY?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 2 2008, 10:55 PM~10564937
> *WHAT IS THAT JAY?
> *


THAT'S A PART ON MY BABY'S STROLLER.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 3 2008, 03:54 PM~10564931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sweet work


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 3 2008, 08:54 AM~10564931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


word that's pretty bad ass lookin


----------



## TonyO

LIL PHX is this the shirt I had one recently you were talkin about this weekend? 



















:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

I think that the one.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

IS IT TRUE!!!!!!??????? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 04:06 PM~10581578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS IT TRUE!!!!!!??????? :0
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

SHOW STILL ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

whats going on with the tucson show someone must want this show to be cancelled??


----------



## arizonatime




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

SO HOW WAS THE SHOW AT THE CASINO WHO PLACED AND ANY PICTURES OF THE SHOW AND WHO ALL WENT AND HOW MUCH MONEY DID TUNA LOSE AND HOW MUCH BEER DID JAY DRINK ??????


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by arizonatime_@May 5 2008, 05:24 PM~10582185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*</span>*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 6 2008, 03:27 AM~10582209
> *SO HOW WAS THE SHOW AT THE CASINO WHO PLACED AND ANY PICTURES OF THE SHOW AND WHO ALL WENT AND HOW MUCH MONEY DID TUNA LOSE AND HOW MUCH BEER DID JAY DRINK ??????
> *


Gene took Best in Show (No surprise there) I dont have the pics yet, still in my camera. My uncle came out $100 ahead in his gambling, Jay only drank soda and water all day.


----------



## RO-BC

tony dont act like u goto every show drinking beer like me lol u know good well u and jay was sharing a soda with two straws like this 









lol tony on the left jay on the right


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 6 2008, 05:04 AM~10583075
> *tony dont act like u goto every show drinking beer like me lol u know good well u and jay was sharing a soda with two straws like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol tony on the left jay on the right
> *


:twak: :angry: :guns: :nono:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 5 2008, 07:04 PM~10583075
> *tony dont act like u goto every show drinking beer like me lol u know good well u and jay was sharing a soda with two straws like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol tony on the left jay on the right
> *


 woa hold up, dont be jealous :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOOKING DEEP INTO EACH OTHERS EYES


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

SNEAK PEAK!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 10 2008, 05:54 AM~10620136
> *SNEAK PEAK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 9 2008, 08:54 PM~10620136
> *SNEAK PEAK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 damn you got skills


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 9 2008, 08:54 PM~10620136
> *SNEAK PEAK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 damn you got skills


----------



## runninlow

YALL GOT A FORT WORTH CHAP!!!
LOOKING TO GET DOWN WITH MY BIKE???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@May 11 2008, 11:06 AM~10627917
> *YALL GOT A FORT WORTH CHAP!!!
> LOOKING TO GET DOWN WITH MY BIKE???
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

WHATS UP FAM


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@May 11 2008, 11:06 AM~10627917
> *YALL GOT A FORT WORTH CHAP!!!
> LOOKING TO GET DOWN WITH MY BIKE???
> *


you got a pm....


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 11 2008, 08:47 PM~10631859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn jay that looks real good everytime you post your work it gets better and better nice work bRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 12 2008, 06:47 AM~10631859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

looks good guys


----------



## TonyO

Whats up RO :wave:


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 07:17 AM~10642806
> *Whats up RO :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 13 2008, 07:13 PM~10643568
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 13 2008, 07:19 PM~10643608
> *:wave:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 09:25 AM~10643634
> *PM Sent
> *


TonyO , you need to take a nap foo :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 13 2008, 07:30 PM~10643664
> *TonyO , you need to take a nap foo  :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

pm replied


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 14 2008, 03:54 AM~10647964
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+May 18 2008, 11:10 PM~10683631-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cadillac [email protected] 18 2008, 11:13 PM~10683671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cadillac [email protected] 18 2008, 11:18 PM~10683714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@May 18 2008, 11:19 PM~10683728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why are the pics so small?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

*AZ RIDERS!!!!!    *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+May 19 2008, 07:10 AM~10683631-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TonyO with some TonyHo's :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 19 2008, 04:58 PM~10685362
> *AZ RIDERS!!!!!
> *


Plantinum Dip'n :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 07:11 AM~10685412
> *TonyO with some TonyHo's  :biggrin:
> Plantinum Dip'n  :biggrin:
> *



TonyO in his exuecutive outfit!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

PB and J Customs!!!!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 18 2008, 11:10 PM~10683631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you put on weight there Tony :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

It was his buff look!!!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 19 2008, 09:59 AM~10685707
> *It was his buff look!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 19 2008, 05:45 PM~10685635
> *TonyO in his exuecutive outfit!!!!!
> *


Platinum RO shirt, dress slacks, and gators.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 05:56 PM~10685688
> *looks like you put on weight there Tony  :0  :roflmao:
> *


The girls were toothpicks. Eric Ramos would look like a fat ass compared to those twigs!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Gator boots.....is there a song from the big tymers?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 10:14 AM~10685795
> *The girls were toothpicks.  Eric Ramos would look like a fat ass compared to those twigs!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/P man!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 19 2008, 06:16 PM~10685816
> *Gator boots.....is there a song from the big tymers?
> *


with the pimped out Gucci suits, aint got no job but I stay fly............. :roflmao:

Yeah and 2 of my cars are mentioned in there, "Cadillac Escalade with the chromed out nose with the navigtion arrow headded straight to your spot where your wife really love me cuz the sex is so hot...... 430 Lex with convertable top and the rims keep spinnin every time I stop..." :roflmao:

while those broke ass bustas only sing about that stuff I live it :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

twigs or tortas????? IDK!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 08:19 AM~10685841
> *with the pimped out Gucci suits, aint got no job but I stay fly............. :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah and 2 of my cars are mentioned in there, "Cadillac Escalade with the chromed out nose with the navigtion arrow headded straight to your spot where your wife really love me cuz the sex is so hot......  430 Lex with convertable top and the rims keep spinnin every time I stop..."  :roflmao:
> 
> while those broke ass bustas only sing about that stuff I live it :roflmao:
> *



U DO TONY....U do!!!

DOnt Forget PB and J Customs!!!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 10:19 AM~10685841
> *with the pimped out Gucci suits, aint got no job but I stay fly............. :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah and 2 of my cars are mentioned in there, "Cadillac Escalade with the chromed out nose with the navigtion arrow headded straight to your spot where your wife really love me cuz the sex is so hot......  430 Lex with convertable top and the rims keep spinnin every time I stop..."  :roflmao:
> 
> while those broke ass bustas only sing about that stuff I live it :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 19 2008, 06:22 PM~10685860
> *U DO TONY....U do!!!
> 
> DOnt Forget PB and J Customs!!!!
> *


PB T N J


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Joining forces!!!!!

LOOK OUT!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

You guys are serious about PB and J CUSTOMS??


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

yes sir


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

DISCOUNT?? FOR ME


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

maybe?????


PB and J Customs!!!

Taking your WICKED Ideas and making them REAL!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

*PEANUT BUTTER AND JAM CUSTOMS*


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 19 2008, 10:21 AM~10686680
> *
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER AND JAM CUSTOMS
> *



YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

PBNJ :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 18 2008, 09:10 PM~10683631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No No No you all got it wrong TonyO is ready for his 8th grade dance. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 20 2008, 02:38 AM~10689413
> *No No No you all got it wrong TonyO is ready for his 8th grade dance. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 20 2008, 02:38 AM~10689413
> *No No No you all got it wrong TonyO is ready for his 8th grade dance. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 22 2008, 08:35 PM~10712329
> *  :wave:
> *


PM sent give that guy a call sometime, he wants some engraving.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ro 96_@Mar 15 2007, 06:49 AM~7480746
> *WHATS UP, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> *


Whatever happened with this bike? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2007, 12:53 AM~7812691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2007, 04:06 AM~8507000
> *Remember kids, if you want your girl to stay with you then.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 24 2007, 07:04 PM~8858354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 3 2008, 10:03 AM~10787219
> *
> *


 hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

whats up rollerz


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## TonyO

Bikes lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## La Raza CC SouthAZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

What's up Nate? And my fellow Rollerz?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 5 2008, 08:04 AM~10802081
> *What's up Nate? And my fellow Rollerz?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TonyO	480
LIL PHX	124
cadillac jay	119
socios b.c. prez	108
RO-BC	83
AZ WAR CHIEF	75
GrimReaper	72
drop'em	66
Hermanos of Peace	60
BigTex	57
RO 4 LIFE	53
juangotti	53
520_low	50
RO.LIFER	43
noe_from_texas	40
Wickeddragon68	39
51gjr	36
LB ROLLER	32
SA ROLLERZ	24
LocoSoCal	24
76'_SCHWINN	21
BIG PANDULCE	21
CYKO	20
Raguness	19
SIC'N'TWISTED	19
sic713	17
RollerZ 57	16
FunkytownRoller	16
cruize1	15
lowriderjoker77	14
str8 outta denmark	13
PHXKSTM	13
$Rollin Rich$ 82	12
kustombuilder	11
The ZONE	11
DuezPaid	10
Damu505	9
Prieto520	9
Indio123	9
Ronin	8
Bob Cusp	8
Crazy Cutty	8
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	7
highridah	6
THE REBIRTH	6
toxiconer	6
REC	6
fabian	6
AMB1800	6
ROLLERZONLY 24/7	6
xplicit	5
rosie's85	5
BABOSO HYDROS	5
LILHOBBZ805	5
STR8_CLOWN'N	5
D Twist	5
lowlife-biker	5
NaturalHighII	4
casper805	4
show-bound	4
SUPREME69	4
91PurplePeopleEater	4
the bone collector	4
SA TX ROLLERZ	4
ro 96	4
78 Monte 4 Life	3
UpInSmoke619	3
CHILLY WILLY	3
recklesslifestyles	3
LowerDinU	3
lowrid3r	3
gangstersparadise1	3
CHEVYMAMA	3
Legions_moneymaker	3
ROCapCitywhiteboy	3
MAUIMALIBU78	3
chamuco61	3
AshTray83	3
bad news	3
las_crucez	3
JUSTDEEZ	3
R.O. KILLA	3
4_ever_green	3
deville	3
brownlife1904	3
mitchell26	2
TheVIOLATOR	2
lil deville	2
CE 707	2
imtgw1a	2
betosbomb	2
ozzylowrider	2
PAPER CHASER	2
SAC_TOWN	2
skinnischwinn	2
big boy 1	2
eric ramos	2
RO68RAG	2
sureñosbluez	2
grapevine509	2
cadillac_pimpin	2
lowrider63	2
mrtravieso	1
RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio	1
Twisted roller	1
area651rider	1
arizonatime	1
lowridersfinest	1
RED FURY	1
BIG CHANO	1
K LoLo	1
abe C.	1
R.O. Ryder	1
ricndaregal	1
azrdr	1
the poor boys	1
La Raza CC SouthAZ	1
HATERS NIGHTMARE	1
BIG WHIT 64	1
impala65	1
runninlow	1
$BX'S ROLLER$	1
viejitocencoast	1
bluepridelowride13	1
LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
rollerzonlypimp	1
NEWB	1
ROSunshine	1
Clown confution	1
bastre	1
RO4LIFE 719	1
rollerzonly_tnh	1
chris2low	1
toyshopcustoms	1
MiKLO	1
MR47CLIP	1
azroller	1
lolow	1
ROLLERZONLY 719	1
TINWOODY WAGON	1
BONES_712	1
screwstone_tx	1
snl47	1
FRISCO KID	1
RIDDLER	1
rabbit	1
the_blackwallstree	1
Lil_Rob00	1
excalibur	1
Medusa	1
basher91	1
ENGRAVER	1
EXECUTION	1
Sweet Adictions	1
PurpleLicious	1
Eternal Life	1
crenshaw magraw	1
slo	1
lowriderwiz	1
86' Chevy	1
Swangin44s	1
TheGspoT	1
impala_631	1
mcswangin	1
93caddy	1
FPEREZII	1
DirtyBird2	1
tip_of_tx-lowz	1
sleeper	1
keneken	1
GANGSTA BOOGIE II	1
mchittinswitches	1
Close window & open topic


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up RollerZ


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 5 2008, 10:40 PM~10809508
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


chillen here homie. Hows the wheather over there


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2008, 07:25 PM~10808836
> *TonyO	480
> LIL PHX	124
> cadillac jay	119
> socios b.c. prez	108
> RO-BC	83
> AZ WAR CHIEF	75
> GrimReaper	72
> drop'em	66
> Hermanos of Peace	60
> BigTex	57
> RO 4 LIFE	53
> juangotti	53
> 520_low	50
> RO.LIFER	43
> noe_from_texas	40
> Wickeddragon68	39
> 51gjr	36
> LB ROLLER	32
> SA ROLLERZ	24
> LocoSoCal	24
> 76'_SCHWINN	21
> BIG PANDULCE	21
> CYKO	20
> Raguness	19
> SIC'N'TWISTED	19
> sic713	17
> RollerZ 57	16
> FunkytownRoller	16
> cruize1	15
> lowriderjoker77	14
> str8 outta denmark	13
> PHXKSTM	13
> $Rollin Rich$ 82	12
> kustombuilder	11
> The ZONE	11
> DuezPaid	10
> Damu505	9
> Prieto520	9
> Indio123	9
> Ronin	8
> Bob Cusp	8
> Crazy Cutty	8
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	7
> highridah	6
> THE REBIRTH	6
> toxiconer	6
> REC	6
> fabian	6
> AMB1800	6
> ROLLERZONLY 24/7	6
> xplicit	5
> rosie's85	5
> BABOSO HYDROS	5
> LILHOBBZ805	5
> STR8_CLOWN'N	5
> D Twist	5
> lowlife-biker	5
> NaturalHighII	4
> casper805	4
> show-bound	4
> SUPREME69	4
> 91PurplePeopleEater	4
> the bone collector	4
> SA TX ROLLERZ	4
> ro 96	4
> 78 Monte 4 Life	3
> UpInSmoke619	3
> CHILLY WILLY	3
> recklesslifestyles	3
> LowerDinU	3
> lowrid3r	3
> gangstersparadise1	3
> CHEVYMAMA	3
> Legions_moneymaker	3
> ROCapCitywhiteboy	3
> MAUIMALIBU78	3
> chamuco61	3
> AshTray83	3
> bad news	3
> las_crucez	3
> JUSTDEEZ	3
> R.O. KILLA	3
> 4_ever_green	3
> deville	3
> brownlife1904	3
> mitchell26	2
> TheVIOLATOR	2
> lil deville	2
> CE 707	2
> imtgw1a	2
> betosbomb	2
> ozzylowrider	2
> PAPER CHASER	2
> SAC_TOWN	2
> skinnischwinn	2
> big boy 1	2
> eric ramos	2
> RO68RAG	2
> sureñosbluez	2
> grapevine509	2
> cadillac_pimpin	2
> lowrider63	2
> mrtravieso	1
> RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio	1
> Twisted roller	1
> area651rider	1
> arizonatime	1
> lowridersfinest	1
> RED FURY	1
> BIG CHANO	1
> K LoLo	1
> abe C.	1
> R.O. Ryder	1
> ricndaregal	1
> azrdr	1
> the poor boys	1
> La Raza CC SouthAZ	1
> HATERS NIGHTMARE	1
> BIG WHIT 64	1
> impala65	1
> runninlow	1
> $BX'S ROLLER$	1
> viejitocencoast	1
> bluepridelowride13	1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	1
> rollerzonlypimp	1
> NEWB	1
> ROSunshine	1
> Clown confution	1
> bastre	1
> RO4LIFE 719	1
> rollerzonly_tnh	1
> chris2low	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> MiKLO	1
> MR47CLIP	1
> azroller	1
> lolow	1
> ROLLERZONLY 719	1
> TINWOODY WAGON	1
> BONES_712	1
> screwstone_tx	1
> snl47	1
> FRISCO KID	1
> RIDDLER	1
> rabbit	1
> the_blackwallstree	1
> Lil_Rob00	1
> excalibur	1
> Medusa	1
> basher91	1
> ENGRAVER	1
> EXECUTION	1
> Sweet Adictions	1
> PurpleLicious	1
> Eternal Life	1
> crenshaw magraw	1
> slo	1
> lowriderwiz	1
> 86' Chevy	1
> Swangin44s	1
> TheGspoT	1
> impala_631	1
> mcswangin	1
> 93caddy	1
> FPEREZII	1
> DirtyBird2	1
> tip_of_tx-lowz	1
> sleeper	1
> keneken	1
> GANGSTA BOOGIE II	1
> mchittinswitches	1
> Close window & open topic
> *


what is this?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 5 2008, 10:44 PM~10809550
> *what is this?
> *


th people who posted in this thread and the amount of times they posted


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 08:42 PM~10809529
> *chillen here homie. Hows the wheather over there
> *


it was cool today! only 97 today


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 08:45 PM~10809554
> *th people who posted in this thread and the amount of times they posted
> *


he must be bored! lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 6 2008, 06:50 AM~10809592
> *he must be bored! lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 5 2008, 08:44 PM~10809550
> *what is this?
> *


You never seen that before?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL




----------



## TonyO

Whats crackin guys? :wave:


Had to drive the Escalade in to work today because the Lexus is in the shop. Such a heartache when gas is as expensive as it is :angry:


----------



## AMB1800

lol tony, come fill your gas tank in belgium we will see what you will do then :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 9 2008, 11:18 PM~10831072
> *lol tony, come fill your gas tank in belgium we will see what you will do then  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


How much is it there like $10 a gallon? :dunno: :tears:


----------



## AMB1800

you were close :biggrin: 11$ for a gallon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 10 2008, 12:32 AM~10831575
> *you were close  :biggrin:  11$ for a gallon
> *


:burn:


----------



## AMB1800

yup gouvernement is putting alot of money in the pocket with the taxes on it!

cuz think about it, the dollar is extremely low, sow that means that when the big company's are buying gas it is cheaper for them then it used to be, but still we pay more when we go fill up :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 10 2008, 12:46 AM~10831675
> *yup gouvernement is putting alot of money in the pocket with the taxes on it!
> 
> cuz think about it, the dollar is extremely low, sow that means that when the big company's are buying gas it is cheaper for them then it used to be, but still we pay more when we go fill up  :uh:
> *


That's a bunch of garbage. So you are basically paying probably like $7 a gallon in just tax?? :angry:


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2008, 10:50 PM~10831716
> *That's a bunch of garbage.  So you are basically paying probably like $7 a gallon in just tax??  :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jun 10 2008, 12:52 AM~10831733
> *:yessad:
> *


Damn really you should be paying less than we are!! Gas should be more like $3 a gallon there :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

*3 FLYING RO LOGOS*....LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK...IS IT ANNOYING..OR IS IT COOL...

CLICK HERE

DONT WORRY ABOUT HURTING MY FEELINGS...IVE BEEN HURT BEFORE


----------



## RollinBlue

looks good


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jun 10 2008, 03:55 AM~10832925
> *3 FLYING RO LOGOS....LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK...IS IT ANNOYING..OR IS IT COOL...
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> DONT WORRY ABOUT HURTING MY FEELINGS...IVE BEEN HURT BEFORE
> *


I like those little flying ROs all over the place :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## LocoSoCal

Taco is a BMX'r now :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 9 2008, 06:59 PM~10833390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i am going to try to make it out there.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 14 2008, 11:36 AM~10869081
> *i am going to try to make it out there.
> *


 :0


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 14 2008, 05:50 PM~10868693
> *Taco is a BMX'r now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah the real men roll on BMX with pink wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Looks like it could use some TNT parts.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 15 2008, 08:33 AM~10872529
> *Looks like it could use some TNT parts.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## j-diddy80

how would i try to join Rollerz Onl? You guys have the tightest shit around cars and bikes, and that is the kind of crew I want to rep. Holla at me if there is some way i could join.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17








Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17








Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17








Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17








Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17








Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17








Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17
A COUPLE PIKS FROM CENTRAL COAST AND CENTRAL CAL CHAPTERS


----------



## Badass93

nice pics


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

THANKS BRO


----------



## WEGO_BIKES

ttt

cant wait to see ya'lls Texas Take Over chapters do it big again dis weekend n Waco
have a safe drive n see yall sunday


----------



## 817Lowrider

I love this bike show much


----------



## LocoSoCal

where the hell is TonyO ?!?!?!


----------



## lowridersfinest

that rrike is very nice


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## RollinBlue

lil rollin malo lookin mean there taco


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

ttt meeting on sunday at 2pm dont be late


----------



## Dzine

that bike is sick! :0


----------



## Drop'em

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## Rare Jewell

First time showing my bike, got first place in my catagory at the Denver show.


----------



## Rare Jewell

This is it for now, more work to be done soon.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Rare Jewell_@Jul 1 2008, 09:43 PM~10994249
> *First time showing my bike, got first place in my catagory at the Denver show.
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS ON THE WIN!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD JOB! Hope to see you in Vegas.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10906484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm in the background :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

BENDING OVER LIKE ALWAYS :0 :0 :0 JUST KIDDING :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Rare Jewell_@Jul 1 2008, 10:43 PM~10994249
> *First time showing my bike, got first place in my catagory at the Denver show.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great Job! & Nice Lil Bike.

Cool meeting you & your family!

NICE PEOPLE! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Rare Jewell_@Jul 1 2008, 11:43 PM~10994249
> *First time showing my bike, got first place in my catagory at the Denver show.
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a good pic there...it was cool meeting your family this weekend...congrats on the win too...now, lets hook it up...


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Rare Jewell_@Jul 1 2008, 09:43 PM~10994249
> *First time showing my bike, got first place in my catagory at the Denver show.
> 
> 
> 
> *


its nice to see lil girls out there hopefully my lil girl likes it too


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2008, 01:38 PM~10906484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS HOMIE UR BIKE ITS VERY CHINGONA  I NEED UR HELP HOMIE CAN U TELL TO TROY I CANT CALL HIM BECAUSE I AM VERY BUSY IN MY JOB :angry: :biggrin: I WAITING THE ANSWER OF TROY TO JOIN ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Raguness

Super Events Entertainment 29th Annual Arizona Super Show 
Sept 6th & 7th, 2008 at the PHX Civic Center


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

A 2day show??


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Jun 19 2008, 02:38 PM~10906484-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 09:22 AM~10995968
> *I'm in the background  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 2 2008, 04:41 PM~10999044
> *BENDING OVER LIKE ALWAYS  :0  :0  :0 JUST KIDDING :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 4 2008, 04:27 PM~11014229
> *A 2day show??
> *


Yeah it's a super events show his is always 2 days.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 12 2008, 02:41 AM~11066629
> *:wave:
> *


Long time no see buddy, what you been workin on?


----------



## RAY_512

i like this bike...whut is the name of that color..(both colors,,,the one on the tank and fenders...and the darker color in the center of the frame)


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 11 2008, 08:42 PM~11068119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this bike...whut is the name of that color..(both colors,,,the one on the tank and fenders...and the darker color in the center of the frame)
> *


House of kolor candy teal on the tank and fender. House of kolor oriental blue on the frame.


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 11 2008, 07:47 PM~11068148
> *House of kolor candy teal on the tank and fender. House of kolor oriental blue on the frame.
> *


thats what i thought!...i think this is one of the best latest bike to come out!


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 4 2008, 06:56 AM~11011626
> *Super Events Entertainment 29th Annual Arizona Super Show
> Sept 6th & 7th, 2008 at the PHX Civic Center
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

My Daughter says "Thanks" to all of you.



> _Originally posted by LIL PHX+Jul 2 2008, 12:33 AM~10995003-->
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE WIN!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by AZ WAR [email protected] 2 2008, 08:15 AM~10995945
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOOD JOB! Hope to see you in Vegas.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 03:43 PM~10999062
> *Great Job! & Nice Lil Bike.
> 
> Cool meeting you & your family!
> 
> NICE PEOPLE! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 04:19 PM~10999298
> *thats a good pic there...it was cool meeting your family this weekend...congrats on the win too...now, lets hook it up...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Jul 2 2008, 04:35 PM~10999413
> *its nice to see lil girls out there hopefully my lil girl likes it too
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only


----------



## DuezPaid

^^^ Nice, Fonzy is one talented guy.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

aay taco Iv seen your bike in that clip it looks tight man


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 12 2008, 01:44 PM~11072344
> *Rollerz Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 14 2008, 03:34 AM~11080347
> *Rollerz Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm bro, your gonna have to get a storage for all them trophies you been winning


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 12 2008, 09:39 AM~11069684
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 13 2008, 09:16 PM~11080780
> *damm bro, your gonna have to get a storage for all them trophies you been winning
> *


thats what my wife said


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 19 2008, 12:33 AM~11125320
> *
> *


sup jay


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by Rare Jewell_@Jul 1 2008, 10:50 PM~10994299
> *This is it for now, more work to be done soon.
> 
> 
> 
> *



i always wondered what happened to my old heart frame after emilio sold it.
it looks very nice........

whats up tonyo.........


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

what's up Rollerz!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 25 2008, 04:39 AM~11172036
> *what's up Rollerz!
> *


:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

whats up Rollerz :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

TTT


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

TTT Hell yeah just booked my room for Vegas at the STRATOSPHERE :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

THIS TRIKE IS ROLLERZ ONLY 
FROM DA BAY AREA CHAPTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 30 2008, 09:11 PM~11215381
> *TTT Hell yeah just booked my room for Vegas at the STRATOSPHERE :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 30 2008, 12:11 PM~11215846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS TRIKE IS ROLLERZ ONLY
> FROM DA BAY AREA CHAPTER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


crazzy any more shots of the setup in the back


----------



## LocoSoCal

We need to start a Topic with "Rollerz Only" bikes only .... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 10:59 AM~11224675
> *We need to start a Topic with "Rollerz Only" bikes only ....  :biggrin:
> *


fo sho bro .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 30 2008, 12:52 PM~11216176
> *crazzy any more shots of the setup in the back
> *











is that cooo bro !!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 1 2008, 02:19 AM~11227643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that cooo bro !!!
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 31 2008, 04:19 PM~11227643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that cooo bro !!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 10:59 AM~11224675
> *We need to start a Topic with "Rollerz Only" bikes only ....  :biggrin:
> *


Get it going Sergio, :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jul 31 2008, 09:42 PM~11230652
> *Get it going Sergio,  :thumbsup:
> *


By this weekend , I'm going to start it , I been saving pic's of Rollerz Only bikes , I have a few now , but I'm going to look for more this weekend , the I will start one , it will be for all Rollerz Only bikes :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 1 2008, 07:58 AM~11232637
> *By this weekend , I'm going to start it , I been saving pic's of Rollerz Only bikes , I have a few now , but I'm going to look for more this weekend , the I will start one , it will be for all Rollerz Only bikes  :biggrin:
> *


i want in to bRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> i want in too, bRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a good idea ,
> :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I thought this was the ROLLERZ ONLY bike topic


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 1 2008, 06:33 PM~11237855
> *I thought this was the ROLLERZ ONLY bike topic
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS 


















LIFTED FRONT AND BACK ON AIR CYLINDERS . :thumbsup:
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
BAY AREA CHAPTER


----------



## DuezPaid

^^^Repost :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

does every post have to have a trike pic with it homie??????????????????/ :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2008, 10:29 PM~11260320
> *does every post have to have a trike pic with it homie??????????????????/ :angry:
> *


x2 ahahahhahahahha


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

This was on Saturday ...........
Sup everybody , I just got back from doing a photo shoot  , I don't want to say for what magazine just yet , or who hooked it up , but I was really glad my son was able to go with me , it meant ALOT to me , that the first photo shoot of the bike , that my son be in it ,   :cheesy: , oh by the way , the place where we went was at , Olvera Steert L.A.  , and yes , I know we came out dorky looking , I have not gone to bed since yesterday from work  , not only that , these two pic's , my daughter took , she can NOT take pic's :angry:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 5 2008, 07:33 PM~11269525
> *This was on Saturday ...........
> Sup everybody , I just got back from doing a photo shoot   , I don't want to say for what magazine just yet , or who hooked it up , but I was really glad my son was able to go with me , it meant ALOT to me , that the first photo shoot of the bike  , that my son be in it ,      :cheesy: , oh by the way , the place where we went was at , Olvera Steert L.A.   , and yes , I know we came out dorky looking , I have not gone to bed since yesterday from work   , not only that , these two pic's , my daughter took , she can NOT take pic's  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 1 2008, 11:53 AM~11234487
> *
> i want in too, bRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a good idea ,
> :thumbsup:
> *


you have 72's in the back and a 144 in the front


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 10:16 PM~11271398
> *you have 72's in the back and  a 144 in the front
> *


YES SURE ,
MY NEPHEW HAD HELPED ME BUILD IT 
THE TRIKE WAS FOR HIM AND MY DAUGHTER ,
THEN HE GAVE IT TO MY DAUGHTER ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP ROLLERZ ONLY BROTHERZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck lil phx. lol what up rollerz! Artistics in this bitch!!!


----------



## LIL PHX

Its pass your bed time juangotti!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 9 2008, 01:55 AM~11299286
> *Its pass your bed time juangotti!!!
> *


Egangstas dont sleep!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 8 2008, 11:56 PM~11299291
> *Egangstas dont sleep!!!!
> *


oh so thats why tony o is always on this shit!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 9 2008, 01:58 AM~11299304
> *oh so thats why tony o is always on this shit!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only !!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only Bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider

What Up Rollerz!!!!!!! Sorry I couldnt make it tonight chad. went to the club.


----------



## MiKLO

:thumbsup: yall were lookin good in Longview today


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 10 2008, 01:42 AM~11304636
> *:thumbsup:yall were lookin good in Longview today
> *


thanks homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 9 2008, 07:53 PM~11302779
> *Rollerz Only Bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres a couple for ya sergio.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Those displays are bad and the two air tanks look good


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 10 2008, 02:30 PM~11306699
> *Those displays are bad and the two air tanks look good
> *


THANKS BROTHER....IT AINT DONE YET...


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 12:26 PM~11306677
> *heres a couple for ya sergio.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: , I cant wait for Vegas this year , two more months


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I think we are all gonna have a big impact on the Vegas Show


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 10 2008, 05:27 PM~11307669
> *I think we are all gonna have a big impact on the Vegas Show
> *


yes we are bROthers, yes we ARE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





im just ready to meet some of the bike bROthers that I havent ever met....that will be cool as hell


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11307669
> *I think we are all gonna have a big impact on the Vegas Show
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11307774
> *yes we are bROthers, yes we ARE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> im just ready to meet some of the bike bROthers that I havent ever met....that will be cool as hell
> *


yep !!


----------



## mr.lincon




----------



## OLDHAM

3 shows I hit up last weekend 

8/2 -








8/3 -








8/5-


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Aug 11 2008, 08:14 AM~11313415
> *3 shows I hit up last weekend
> 
> 8/2 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/3 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/5-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Duez




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Aug 11 2008, 08:14 AM~11313415
> *3 shows I hit up last weekend
> 
> 8/2 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/3 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/5-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right on Brotha

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

Looking good ROLLERZ!!!!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## OLDHAM

ttt for my rollerz


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT IT DO ROLLERZ ?????


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Can you guess where I got the seat from????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

inferno


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2008, 04:35 PM~11335966
> *inferno
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 14 2008, 01:35 AM~11335966
> *inferno
> *


Hell yeah the 3 time Bomb of the Year :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 13 2008, 03:22 PM~11335867
> *Can you guess where I got the seat from????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kmart ? J/K !!!! :biggrin: , that is tight !!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:41 PM~11337380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
I WANT'S , NOW !!!!!!!!!
NOT NEEXT WEEK ,NOT NEXT MONTH ,NOW !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 14 2008, 04:48 AM~11337461
> *:0  :0  :0
> I WANT'S , NOW !!!!!!!!!
> NOT NEEXT WEEK ,NOT NEXT MONTH ,NOW !!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:

I'll try to have them finished by Vegas but you gotta go through Troy, I can't sell these direct to members.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:50 PM~11337487
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I'll try to have them finished by Vegas but you gotta go through Troy, I can't sell these direct to members.
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 14 2008, 04:54 AM~11337512
> *
> *


Sorry bro its a Troy thing.


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 07:02 PM~11337582
> *Sorry bro its a Troy thing.
> *


How much for a seat post one???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 14 2008, 06:03 AM~11338186
> *How much for a seat post one???
> *


No RO parts are sold to members :nono: BUT if you wanted one made, give Troy a call, get his approval, and I can make one for you and sell it at cost.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: AZ WAR CHIEF, cadillac jay, LIL PHX


:wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 13 2008, 03:22 PM~11335867
> *Can you guess where I got the seat from????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro you going to use those fenders you made a while back?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

what's up nate N adrian?


----------



## LIL PHX

whats up brothers!!! :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

i mean dream killer and tamahawk chop ! 
:roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX

ready to do work jay?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I was going to use them but I cut them out with some thin sheet metal. I needed to use thicker metal Im going to start the fiberglass box tomorrow I got all the supplies and equipment to make it. I should send you the payment tomorrow too.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 13 2008, 10:08 PM~11339521
> *ready to do work jay?
> *


i ready to get down !!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 13 2008, 11:08 PM~11339516
> *i mean  dream killer and tamahawk chop !
> :roflmao:
> *



Damn you remebered that... all quiet sitting in the corner just listening to everybody


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 13 2008, 10:08 PM~11339522
> *I was going to use them but I cut them out with some thin sheet metal. I needed to use thicker metal Im going to start the fiberglass box tomorrow I got all the supplies and equipment to make it. I should send you the payment tomorrow too.
> *



cool does tony have your parts yet?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

whens move in for the sept show?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Im only waiting on the sprocket everything else was cut out. He should have them


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 13 2008, 10:12 PM~11339551
> *Im only waiting on the sprocket everything else was cut out. He should have them
> *


 alright i'll get a hold of him and have him bring me the parts so i can get started on your parts too!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

question on fiberglass when i pour the resin on the fleece do i let the resin completely dry and then add another coat of resin let it dry sand it do some bodywork and then paint


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 13 2008, 10:12 PM~11339549
> *whens move in for the sept show?
> *


move in is friday night and sat morn. Is roger's bike going to be done? I need to send in apps this friday.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11339592
> *question on fiberglass when i pour the resin on the fleece do i let the resin completely dry and then add another coat of resin let it dry sand it do some bodywork and then paint
> *


yeah let dry and then add another coat . then filler sand with 80 grit to shape it . then finally filler smooth and paint!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 13 2008, 10:18 PM~11339606
> *move in is friday night and sat morn. Is roger's bike going to be done? I need to send in apps this friday.
> *


yeah it will be done!!


----------



## DuezPaid

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DuezPaid, cadillac jay, LIL PHX

boom :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 13 2008, 10:08 PM~11339516
> *i mean  dream killer and tamahawk chop !
> :roflmao:
> *


Damm i just remembered that shit! lol :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

The Return: 09

Coin Star: coming soon
Criptonight: coming soon



Whats this?


----------



## DuezPaid

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DuezPaid, cadillac jay, LIL PHX, AZ WAR CHIEF

fuckin Phx meeting in here.


----------



## LIL PHX

Oh shit the 505 is in the house!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 13 2008, 11:21 PM~11339626
> *Damm i just remembered that shit! lol  :biggrin:
> *



yeah he forgot to put nate infront of dream :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

allright guys im out !!! later


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 13 2008, 11:22 PM~11339639
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DuezPaid, cadillac jay, LIL PHX, AZ WAR CHIEF
> 
> fuckin Phx meeting in here.
> *




Might as well save on gas.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 13 2008, 10:23 PM~11339656
> *Might as well save on gas.
> *


hell i might get everyone to show up! :cheesy:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Tony O will be happy dues paid too. Give it a trial......it will most likely wont work. I want my pizza thats my lunch before I go to work.


----------



## 520_low

Whats good Rollerz


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Aug 13 2008, 11:42 PM~11339825
> *Whats good Rollerz
> *


702 low? You must love the heat.


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 13 2008, 11:12 PM~11340028
> *702 low? You must love the heat.
> *


 :biggrin: haha it aint that bad :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Damn looks like I missed the online meeting last night 








> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Aug 14 2008, 08:10 AM~11339539-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool does tony have your parts yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am waiting on the sprocket. I have his handlebars and steering wheel. I'll bring those to you tomorrow or something.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL PHX_@Aug 14 2008, 08:22 AM~11339643
> *Oh shit the 505 is in the house!!!!
> *


Damn the 505 :twak:


:roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only , this month's LRM :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:53 AM~11343323
> *Rollerz Only , this month's LRM  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JOB WELL DONE BRO............


----------



## DuezPaid

Taco's a celebrity these days.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11344220
> *Taco's a celebrity these days.
> *


Mr Hollywood


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 01:38 PM~11344321
> *Mr Hollywood
> *


how's it going bRO ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 15 2008, 01:32 AM~11345327
> *how's it going bRO ?
> *


Good man what chu need? You lookin to get some more custom parts on that trike?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2008, 07:03 AM~11350400
> *Good man what chu need?  You lookin to get some more custom parts on that trike?
> *


I WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO 
COME TAKE A LOOK AT IT FOR ME ,
WHEN YOU CAN , I STILL WANT TO KEEP IT 
IN FULL CUSTOM B RO ...............................


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 15 2008, 11:07 AM~11351933
> *I WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO
> COME TAKE A LOOK AT IT FOR ME ,
> WHEN YOU CAN , I STILL WANT TO KEEP IT
> IN FULL CUSTOM B RO ...............................
> *


parts wont jump it a catagorie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 15 2008, 04:24 PM~11354253
> *parts wont jump it a catagorie
> *


ARE YOU SURE B RO ?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 15 2008, 05:52 PM~11354399
> *ARE YOU SURE B RO ?
> *




Yes look at lunch money trike that trike is full custom it a depends on your frame the modifications


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 15 2008, 08:16 PM~11355809
> *Yes look at lunch money trike that trike is full custom it a depends on your frame the modifications
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only at Fresno Sreetlowmagazine Supershow


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Aug 16 2008, 02:24 AM~11354253-->
> 
> 
> 
> parts wont jump it a catagorie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 16 2008, 02:52 AM~11354399
> *ARE YOU SURE B RO ?
> *



Parts wont jump a category at LRM shows but at backyard BBQ Picnic mickey mouse shows they will. :thumbsdown:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:06 AM~11381060
> *Parts wont jump a category at LRM shows but at backyard BBQ Picnic mickey mouse shows they will.  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 19 2008, 09:19 AM~11381167
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanks bRO.......
did you get pictures of that 
other girl with my trike ..........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:06 AM~11381060
> *Parts wont jump a category at LRM shows but at backyard BBQ Picnic mickey mouse shows they will.  :thumbsdown:
> *


THEN LETS DO IT ..........
CHANGE MY MURALS AND MORE ENGRAVING .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:39 AM~11382449
> *THEN LETS DO IT ..........
> CHANGE MY MURALS AND MORE ENGRAVING .
> *












i like her ......


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11382449
> *THEN LETS DO IT ..........
> CHANGE MY MURALS AND MORE ENGRAVING .
> *


i can hook you up on the engraving bRO...just let me know, Tony has seen alot of my work and good bit of it should be in Vegas to see as well....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 20 2008, 05:15 AM~11387190
> *i can hook you up on the engraving bRO...just let me know, Tony has seen alot of my work and good bit of it should be in Vegas to see as well....
> *


I can vouch, Chad's engraving is very bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 07:12 AM~11391521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell Troy to get a few raw ones


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 20 2008, 08:41 PM~11392959
> *tell Troy to get a few raw ones
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

this bitch has it right where i like it :nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 20 2008, 11:55 AM~11393628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bitch has it right where i like it :nicoderm:
> *


YES SHE DOES BRO .
I REALLY LIKE HER ....
MY WIFEE IS GOING TO BE MY MODEL FOR VEGAS ....


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 07:12 AM~11391521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Tony, are these bike parts?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 20 2008, 08:52 PM~11398271
> *Hey Tony, are these bike parts?
> *


you ready for some fenders yet?


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 09:17 PM~11398531
> *you ready for some fenders yet?
> *


Just waiting on some Money...hopefully within this coming week.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 20 2008, 09:52 PM~11398271
> *Hey Tony, are these bike parts?
> *



Yeah BRO their pedals but you have to get them from TROY


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 20 2008, 09:19 PM~11398566
> *Yeah BRO their pedals but you have to get them from TROY
> *


oh its on and crackin....do u know how much$$$$


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 20 2008, 10:25 PM~11398639
> *oh its on and crackin....do u know how much$$$$
> *




NOPE.... ask TROY for me too.


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 20 2008, 09:36 PM~11398753
> *NOPE.... ask TROY for me too.
> *


I will see him on Friday and get back to you.


----------



## 520_low

Whats good Rollerz


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up ROLLERZ!!!!!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2008, 06:36 PM~11406495
> *What's up ROLLERZ!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Aug 20 2008, 11:21 PM~11399798
> *Whats good Rollerz
> *


what's up mark hows everything in vegas?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 22 2008, 04:40 AM~11406533
> *what's up mark hows everything in vegas?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 06:37 PM~11406506
> *:werd:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2008, 06:43 PM~11406562
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 06:45 PM~11406572
> *:twak:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP NATE!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:41 PM~11337380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT THEM TO BRO ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## MiKLO




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## LIL PHX

Whats up fam!!! :wave:


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: AZ WAR CHIEF, 520_low


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Aug 21 2008, 06:40 PM~11406533-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up mark hows everything in vegas?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatup jay everythings going good out here whats good with you bro?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Aug 21 2008, 06:41 PM~11406541
> *:dunno:
> *


Whatup tony


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 24 2008, 01:27 AM~11423098
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: AZ WAR CHIEF, 520_low
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Aug 24 2008, 01:28 AM~11423099
> *Whatup jay everythings going good out here whats good with you bro?
> Whatup tony
> *


just getting ready for vegas.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 26 2008, 04:14 AM~11436106
> *just getting ready for vegas.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2008, 06:20 PM~11436189
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE THERE WITH PART MONEY BRO ....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 26 2008, 09:04 PM~11441907
> *I'LL BE THERE WITH PART MONEY BRO ....
> *


----------



## TonyO

"The sky is the limit, the world is ours, Rollerz Only presenting bad bikes and cars"


----------



## lowlife-biker

wathup rollerz only


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 26 2008, 01:44 PM~11443344
> *wathup rollerz only
> *


SUP MY HOMIE ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:41 PM~11337380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO TONY 
I WANT TO BUY A PAIR TOO..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 27 2008, 02:04 AM~11444658
> *YO TONY
> I WANT TO BUY A PAIR TOO..
> *


Ok bro make sure you tell Troy cuz they'll be available through him :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 27 2008, 05:24 AM~11446396
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up man?


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

Good luck to all my Rollerz in Vegas. I wont be there this year, sold my Trike. New project in the works out first part of the year.....stay tune

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Aug 26 2008, 10:16 PM~11448483
> *Good luck to all my Rollerz in Vegas. I wont be there this year, sold my Trike. New project in the works out first part of the year.....stay tune
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO
BAY AREA ROLLERZ ONLY ........


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 10:12 AM~11450962
> *
> *


IF TROY IS GOING TO RENO OR VEGAS .
I'LL GET THEM OUT THERE BRO ..........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP FAMILY ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> WHAT UP FAMILY ?


----------



## LIL PHX

whats up rollerz!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 29 2008, 05:23 AM~11465642
> *whats up rollerz!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatup man you monitoring my action on here making sure I dont get out of hand? :roflmao:

TNT doing big things, the competition just don't know, they can't hang with TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:26 PM~11465668
> *Whatup man you monitoring my action on here making sure I dont get out of hand? :roflmao:
> 
> TNT doing big things, the competition just don't know, they can't hang with TonyO
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YES I HAVE TO BABYSIT YOU!!!!! :angry:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 29 2008, 01:49 AM~11469214
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Aug 29 2008, 02:50 AM~11469216
> *
> *






running out of time and still have a list of things to get finish


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 29 2008, 01:54 AM~11469222
> *running out of time and still have a  list of things to get finish
> *


what do you still need? but im the same way still need the display and theres some other stuff i need but i doubt ill have that done as long as my displays done though ill be cool


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

not much but I will get it done.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT'S UP ROLLERZ


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 29 2008, 11:02 AM~11471395
> *WHAT'S UP ROLLERZ
> *


yo bros i started a new topic ....
my bad not mak that mistake again .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTTT


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

what's up see you guys this weekend for the show in phx!!


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 29 2008, 09:57 PM~11476267
> *what's up see you guys this weekend for the show in phx!!
> *


Jay its next weekend!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 30 2008, 09:06 AM~11478020
> *Jay its next weekend!!!!!
> *


yeah thats what i meant!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 30 2008, 10:19 AM~11478322
> *yeah thats what i meant!! :biggrin:
> *


oh ok!! :roflmao:


----------



## 520_low

whats good Rollerz


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Aug 30 2008, 12:06 PM~11478806
> *whats good Rollerz
> *


What's up Mark! How's vegas?


----------



## Indio123

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 30 2008, 10:16 PM~11481684
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up big O!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

A nate did you register my for the show? and rogers bike wont be ready for this show!


----------



## Big_B

Just wondering if there is a RO in Vancouver, B.C


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Big_B_@Sep 1 2008, 12:42 AM~11487234
> *Just wondering if there is a RO in Vancouver, B.C
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 31 2008, 04:14 PM~11484702
> *A nate did you register my for the show? and rogers bike wont be ready for this show!
> *


Your bike for this weekend jay?


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 1 2008, 03:48 PM~11491403
> *:wave:
> *


Looks like The SD show was a nice one.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 1 2008, 03:52 PM~11491433
> *Looks like The SD show was a nice one.
> *


very nice


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11507921
> *Who all is coming down the night before the show and needs a hotel room???
> *


PM me let me know


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:29 PM~11508855
> *PM me let me know
> *


FOR THE VEGAS SHOW .....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 08:48 AM~11487286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Outdated We're 4 time Club of the Year and people hate us for it 

Its cool and nice for a club who is in community outreach programs, food for the homeless, beer for the beerless, or whatever programs clubs do but take that and multiply it by how many chapters we have ya know? We have chapters that go the extra mile, we have chapters that show strong on the car scene but might not have time to do a toy drive over the holidays but guaranteed we always have a chapter doing something somewhere.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 12:43 PM~11517926
> *Outdated  We're 4 time Club of the Year.
> *


----------



## TonyO

People hate us because they think we're all about quantity not quality well we're about both. We got nice street cars and we have crazy ass radicals that take titles. We got a few euros, traditionals, bikes, trikes, street class.... we got a mix of almost everything except donks, mini trucks, and stuff like that cuz that's not what we're all about. 

We're a friendly family oriented club :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 12:48 PM~11518004
> *People hate us because they think we're all about quantity not quality well we're about both.  We got nice street cars and we have crazy ass radicals that take titles.  We got a few euros, traditionals, bikes, trikes, street class....  we got a mix of almost everything except donks, mini trucks, and stuff like that cuz that's not what we're all about.
> 
> We're a friendly family oriented club :angel:
> *


FO SHO BRO ..


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 12:43 PM~11517926
> *Outdated  We're 4 time Club of the Year and people hate us for it
> 
> Its cool and nice for a club who is in community outreach programs, food for the homeless, beer for the beerless, or whatever programs clubs do but take that and multiply it by how many chapters we have ya know?  We have chapters that go the extra mile, we have chapters that show strong on the car scene but might not have time to do a toy drive over the holidays but guaranteed we always have a chapter doing something somewhere.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 12:43 PM~11517926
> *Outdated  We're 4 time Club of the Year and people hate us for it
> 
> Its cool and nice for a club who is in community outreach programs, food for the homeless, beer for the beerless, or whatever programs clubs do but take that and multiply it by how many chapters we have ya know?  We have chapters that go the extra mile, we have chapters that show strong on the car scene but might not have time to do a toy drive over the holidays but guaranteed we always have a chapter doing something somewhere.
> *


That's the best thing you have ever said!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL TIBURON

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 4 2008, 11:15 PM~11523240
> *That's the best thing you have ever said!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TIBURON

*FOR ALL THOSE HATERZ!!!!*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Sep 5 2008, 08:00 AM~11525179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR ALL THOSE HATERZ!!!!
> *



THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT BRO .....


----------



## PREWWII BAY AREA

Hello Tony-O This is Chico from the Bay Area chapter give me a call. Its regarding to lowrider super show in Las Vegas for 2008. My #415-350-3017


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PREWWII BAY AREA_@Sep 5 2008, 10:53 PM~11527475
> *Hello Tony-O This is Chico from the Bay Area chapter give me a call.  Its regarding to lowrider super show in Las Vegas for 2008. My #415-350-3017
> *


Ok you got it :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Big_B_@Sep 1 2008, 01:42 AM~11487234
> *Just wondering if there is a RO in Vancouver, B.C
> *


yup


----------



## EL TIBURON

uffin:


----------



## LIL PHX

whats up jay


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2008, 04:27 PM~11536365
> *whats up jay
> *


what's up ? get the parts in ?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11563822
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


Because that's Tony's favorite word! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT'S UP BROTHERZ ....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 10 2008, 09:23 AM~11564815
> *Because that's Tony's favorite word! :thumbsup:
> *


Hater :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 9 2008, 11:23 PM~11564815
> *Because that's Tony's favorite word! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 11 2008, 01:05 AM~11569249
> *:cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 03:08 PM~11569271
> *Hell yeah :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL TIBURON

*Somebody Wake Me Up In Time For The Vegas Show*. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 10 2008, 03:05 PM~11569249
> *:cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Was good seeing Rollerz Only this weekend!


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 15 2008, 01:21 PM~11607744
> *Was good seeing Rollerz Only this weekend!
> *


It was nice seeing the paz bro's out and about!


----------



## TonyO

Whatup 4 time club of the year? :wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 17 2008, 03:53 AM~11619617
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

What it do 4 Time Club of the Year? :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP FAMILY GETTING READY 4 VEGAS ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> *Somebody Wake Me Up In Time For The Vegas Show*. :biggrin:
> fo sho !


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

I LIKE THIS DRAWING .....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 17 2008, 03:12 PM~11627865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 17 2008, 03:12 PM~11627865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sumone is building a trike.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 19 2008, 06:02 PM~11643133
> *sumone is building a trike.
> *


No man its for a quad :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

LMAO!!!
These the picks Gene wanted to show us!!!!?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> SUP ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY ....


----------



## OLDHAM

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 17 2008, 03:12 PM~11627865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave: Three weeks left! Rollerz Only taken Vegas Over!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 21 2008, 08:06 PM~11660722
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  Three weeks left! Rollerz Only taken Vegas Over!!!!
> *


----------



## Indio123

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:loaded and ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 21 2008, 09:06 PM~11660722
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  Three weeks left! Rollerz Only taken Vegas Over!!!!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

What's up 4 time Club of the Year :wave:

Quality AND Quantity, toy drive promoters, coast to coast worldwide, damn no wonder we get so much hate :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

FO SHO BRO ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11563822
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


HEY BROTHERZ .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> SUP ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY ....
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FOR ROLLERZ ONLY !
Click to expand...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY ....

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









THIS IS FOR ROLLERZ ONLY !
[/quote]


----------



## LIL PHX

> SUP ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY ....
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FOR ROLLERZ ONLY !


[/quote]

I need to fire my ups driver!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

I need to fire my ups driver!! 
[/quote]
!!!


----------



## TonyO

If anybody wants these they are bicycle pedals and will be available through Troy


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 07:38 AM~11745774
> *bad ass
> *


Word :werd: I can do some "TA" pedals :dunno: then again people might think it stands for Tits and Ass :dunno:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 07:52 PM~11743602
> *If anybody wants these they are bicycle pedals and will be available through Troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PEDALS  WHAZZ UP ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## EL TIBURON

*The Bay Area*


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Oct 1 2008, 09:26 PM~11755476
> *The Bay Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rivi


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

TTT for Cadillac Jay one of the craziest painters and fabricators around


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP TONY O.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 05:10 PM~11800301
> *WUZ UP TONY O.
> *


wazzzzup


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 07:17 AM~11800322
> *wazzzzup
> *



Chillin homie, making progress and cleaning up bumps on the road as we go.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 05:20 PM~11800332
> *Chillin homie, making progress and cleaning up bumps on the road as we go.
> *


Word I'll be doing that after Vegas. Right now it is what it is let the chips fall as they may. I didn't get everything done I wanted to get done but that's what this winter is for. I'll be setting focus on finishing some things up for Houston (if I go) and then bust my ass ALL winter to prepare for PHX show in March, gotta stay 2 steps ahead of the game.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 07:26 AM~11800359
> *Word I'll be doing that after Vegas.  Right now it is what it is let the chips fall as they may.  I didn't get everything done I wanted to get done but that's what this winter is for.  I'll be setting focus on finishing some things up for Houston (if I go) and then bust my ass ALL winter to prepare for PHX show in March, gotta stay 2 steps ahead of the game.
> *



I here you. PHX in March :nicoderm: I might have to see you there. Now that nothing is holding me back.


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 7 2008, 07:59 AM~11800543
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Wuz up Nate!


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 08:05 AM~11800583
> *Wuz up Nate!
> *


Whats up bro! You ready for your first vegas show?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 7 2008, 06:08 PM~11800607
> *Whats up bro! You ready for your first vegas show?
> *


He's going to part out his clothes when he gets back from it :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 08:12 AM~11800626
> *He's going to part out his clothes when he gets back from it :roflmao:
> *


Na he will build another trike.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 7 2008, 08:08 AM~11800607
> *Whats up bro! You ready for your first vegas show?
> *


 :biggrin: Yes Sir! 2 more days and Im out of here


----------



## LIL PHX

Well i hope he does!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 7 2008, 08:14 AM~11800642
> *Na he will build another trike.
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: FUCK TRIKES


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 7 2008, 06:14 PM~11800642
> *Na he will build another trike.
> *


And then part it out after showing it one time.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 08:23 AM~11800692
> *And then part it out after showing it one time.
> *



Keep on thinking that


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 06:27 PM~11800713
> *Keep on thinking that
> *


Well you know it happens.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 05:23 PM~11800692
> *And then part it out after showing it one time.
> *


get over it tony :biggrin: not everyone keeps their bikes like you do, how many you have of them :0 15 wasn't it? :biggrin: 

my trike is also for sale on a belgian site (like craigslist), if i get what i ask i will sell it too even though i only did 3 shows with it, fuck it atleast i can move on to other things :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 7 2008, 06:32 PM~11800749
> *get over it tony  :biggrin:  not everyone keeps their bikes like you do, how many you have of them  :0  15 wasn't it?  :biggrin:
> 
> my trike is also for sale on a belgian site (like craigslist), if i get what i ask i will sell it too even though i only did 3 shows with it, fuck it atleast i can move on to other things  :biggrin:
> *


I keep them and recycle them. Pirate bike was the first bike I ever showed, I parted it out, used the swap out parts on Tombstone, and kept the frame on my closet for 4 years then busted out with it again, added a diamond tank and paint job by Kandyshop and murals by Magic and it came out the gate a winner in every show, 1st place in 5 shows. But oh yeah according to "skinnischwinn" I dont win with my bikes :uh:


----------



## AMB1800

yeah he talks like hes the best or something, should go out of his state to compete where there is some competition lol everyone can win without competition in his class


----------



## Drop'em

The reaon I part things out is cause I f I dont need it and im not going to use it, why keep it. Somebody else can put it to use. IM NOT A PACK RAT. I like to have my garage clean n organized. Not like somepeople that keep shit in there garage just because they dont want to get rid of it.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 06:41 PM~11800819
> *The reaon I part things out is cause I f I dont need it and im not going to use it, why keep it. Somebody else can put it to use. IM NOT A PACK RAT. I like to have my garage clean n organized. Not like somepeople that keep shit in there garage just because they dont want to get rid of it.
> *


Hell no man I got parts and bikes up in my shed that I know I'll bust out with again someday. I AM a pack rat :biggrin: I got 33 bikes ***** :twak:


----------



## AMB1800

crazy TonyO, they would kill me if i had all those bikes :biggrin: i have 1 street bike and the trike and they already nagging that i take the whole garage lol :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 7 2008, 07:28 PM~11801223
> *  crazy TonyO, they would kill me if i had all those bikes  :biggrin: i have 1 street bike and the trike and they already nagging that i take the whole garage lol :uh:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

tonyO: the king of bikes


----------



## TonyO

professional Roller


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 03:26 PM~11824061
> *professional Roller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0  WHAZZ UP ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 02:26 PM~11824061
> *professional Roller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that silk ? looks nice


----------



## LocoSoCal

I been a little busy, this weekend I will post pic's of our Rollerz Only line up at this years Vegas Super Show


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Oct 7 2008, 11:10 AM~11801591-->
> 
> 
> 
> tonyO: the king of bikes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 03:26 PM~11824061
> *professional Roller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need to get one of these in gold and hang it from your gold chain.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 18 2008, 04:35 AM~11898062
> *I been a little busy, this weekend I will post pic's of our Rollerz Only line up at this years Vegas Super Show
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2008, 07:17 AM~11916184
> *
> *


SUP BRO !
IT'S PAULE !


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

were are the pics of TOnyO partying in Vegas.....I know sumone has them.


----------



## LocoSoCal

I'm starting my grandson early  going to work on his pedal car for next year , going to build it to look like my son's (Bird) bike


----------



## LocoSoCal

"What Up Rollerz"


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2008, 11:31 AM~11929822
> *"What Up Rollerz"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO BRO THAT YOUR SON BOY !
HE'S HELLA CUTE BRO !


----------



## Cruel Intention

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*FOR ALL THOSE HATERZ!!!!*


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only - Most Club Memebers Bike's - Las Veags Super Show 2008


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

R.I.P. BIRD !
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

K FROM THE LAST SHOW ON THE WEGO TOUR BEFORE THE FINALE....I WOULD SAY WE DID PRETTY GOOD
BEST TRIKE.........JOHN (SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER)
BEST BIKE...........ME AND MY DAUGHTER (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
BEST BOMB.........OUTER LIMITS (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
BEST TRUCK.......BABY LAC (SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER)
BEST CAR...........ROLLIN MALO (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
   
ONLY ONE OTHER BEST OF WE DIDNT TAKE, BEST MOTORCYCLE....

AND GUESS WHAT, WE DIDNT HAVE TO PAY OTHER PEOPLE TO PUT "ROLLERZ ONLY" ON THEIR REGISTRATION CARDS JUST TO GET THE ENTRIES EITHER......(LIKE SOME PEOPLE DID :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh 

GREAT TURN OUT TODAY AT THE SHOW, HOPE SEE A WHOOOOOOLLLLLEEEE LOT MORE OF THE FAMILY NEXT MONTH IN HOUSTON FOR MAGNIFICOS.



heres how we put it down yesterday....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 10:48 PM~11985087
> *K FROM THE LAST SHOW ON THE WEGO TOUR BEFORE THE FINALE....I WOULD SAY WE DID PRETTY GOOD
> BEST TRIKE.........JOHN (SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER)
> BEST BIKE...........ME AND MY DAUGHTER (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
> BEST BOMB.........OUTER LIMITS (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
> BEST TRUCK.......BABY LAC (SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER)
> BEST CAR...........ROLLIN MALO (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
> 
> ONLY ONE OTHER BEST OF WE DIDNT TAKE, BEST MOTORCYCLE....
> 
> AND GUESS WHAT, WE DIDNT HAVE TO PAY OTHER PEOPLE TO PUT "ROLLERZ ONLY" ON THEIR REGISTRATION CARDS JUST TO GET THE ENTRIES EITHER......(LIKE SOME PEOPLE DID  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh
> 
> GREAT TURN OUT TODAY AT THE SHOW, HOPE SEE A WHOOOOOOLLLLLEEEE LOT MORE OF THE FAMILY NEXT MONTH IN HOUSTON FOR MAGNIFICOS.
> heres how we put it down yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats to all the TX members.


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 12:48 PM~11985087
> *K FROM THE LAST SHOW ON THE WEGO TOUR BEFORE THE FINALE....I WOULD SAY WE DID PRETTY GOOD
> BEST TRIKE.........JOHN (SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER)
> BEST BIKE...........ME AND MY DAUGHTER (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
> BEST BOMB.........OUTER LIMITS (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
> BEST TRUCK.......BABY LAC (SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER)
> BEST CAR...........ROLLIN MALO (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
> 
> ONLY ONE OTHER BEST OF WE DIDNT TAKE, BEST MOTORCYCLE....
> 
> AND GUESS WHAT, WE DIDNT HAVE TO PAY OTHER PEOPLE TO PUT "ROLLERZ ONLY" ON THEIR REGISTRATION CARDS JUST TO GET THE ENTRIES EITHER......(LIKE SOME PEOPLE DID  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh
> 
> GREAT TURN OUT TODAY AT THE SHOW, HOPE SEE A WHOOOOOOLLLLLEEEE LOT MORE OF THE FAMILY NEXT MONTH IN HOUSTON FOR MAGNIFICOS.
> heres how we put it down yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIGHT ON BROTHERZ !


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

>


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2008, 06:46 PM~12009923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did malo get a new paint job?
nice pic btw


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## TonyO




----------



## 68 CHEVY

> Rollerz Only - Most Club Memebers Bike's - Las Veags Super Show 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anymore pics of this trike any more detailed pics


----------



## TonyO

2 new Rollerz songs by Slow Pain



http://www.zshare.net/audio/5121783249079347/



http://www.zshare.net/audio/51218285e7aaa7b7/


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 11 2008, 06:16 AM~12118390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Taco drinkin that kool aid again?


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 12 2008, 06:48 AM~12133530
> *Taco drinkin that kool aid again?
> *


hawaiian punch


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2008, 06:46 PM~12009923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have a shot of the bike and car only ?
came out looking great .


----------



## 2lowsyn

what combo is tis (rims and tires) ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 12 2008, 09:25 PM~12135300
> *what combo is tis (rims and tires) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it belongs to Native Money, he's usually in the Rollerz Only topic in Car Clubs section. I'm not sure about the wheels/tires on there. I think he used the thin ass mountain bike tires/wheels and just gold leafed the rims.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> Rollerz Only - Most Club Memebers Bike's - Las Veags Super Show 2008
Click to expand...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 12 2008, 10:25 AM~12135300
> *what combo is tis (rims and tires) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya there 50 someting spoke 1and 1 8th racing rims with racing tires with brown walls to match bike tried to be different


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Nov 17 2008, 02:09 AM~12172869
> *ya there 50 someting spoke 1and 1 8th racing rims with racing tires with brown walls to match bike tried to be different
> *


Lookin nice bROtha let me know when you want some custom TNT parts on there :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just imagine with full custom parts :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

celia's evil way's 
got 1st place best trike
best engraving
an best display at the antioch street low show !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 10:10 PM~12239472
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP BR.O.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

What's up Rollerz Happy Thanksgiving!!! :wave:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 26 2008, 10:58 PM~12270457
> *What's up Rollerz  Happy Thanksgiving!!! :wave:
> *



You to Homie. Have a good n safe holiday


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 27 2008, 07:58 AM~12270457
> *What's up Rollerz  Happy Thanksgiving!!! :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ROLLERZ ONLY FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY BIKE CLUB.


----------



## LocoSoCal

May You And You'r Love One's Have A Happy Thanksgiving , God Bless  :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 12:44 PM~12191669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just imagine with full custom parts :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> Welcoming our new member:
> 
> From left to right: Rabbit, DropEm, Taco (RO-BC), Chad (Funkytown), Nate (LIL PHX), and TonyO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank my new family for coming out and showing real strong in the biggest show in TEXAS. See yall in PHX.


----------



## TonyO

First show you join at and we win another Club of the year title.  

See you in PHX, I'm gonna need help setting up


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 1 2008, 08:43 AM~12300595
> *First show you join at and we win another Club of the year title.
> 
> See you in PHX, I'm gonna need help setting up *



Me too.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 1 2008, 06:02 PM~12300661
> *Me too.
> *


Full/Radical Blazer?


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 1 2008, 09:18 AM~12300749
> *Full/Radical Blazer?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## sureñosbluez

ROLLERZ ONLY IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY COACHELLA VALLEY YESTERDAY AT AZTLAN CAR CLUB SHOW MEXICALI :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 1 2008, 01:36 PM~12302459
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy: :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2008, 11:46 AM~12302091
> *ROLLERZ ONLY IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY COACHELLA VALLEY YESTERDAY AT AZTLAN CAR CLUB SHOW MEXICALI  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2008, 11:46 AM~12302091
> *ROLLERZ ONLY IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY COACHELLA VALLEY YESTERDAY AT AZTLAN CAR CLUB SHOW MEXICALI  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## cruising oldies




----------



## TonyO




----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 2 2008, 08:04 PM~12317015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Dec 3 2008, 02:04 PM~12324572-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cruel Intention_@Dec 7 2008, 09:08 PM~12363308
> *We had a good turn out:
> 
> TEXAS TAKE OVER:
> 
> GULF COAST CHAPTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GULF COAST CHAPTER W/ HOUSTON CHAPTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Drop'em w/ Pancho Clause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go HOME:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had plenty of bikes show up but this one got BEST BIKE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## TonyO




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

What up Rollez!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 12 2008, 07:44 AM~12406361
> *What up Rollez!
> *


Whatup. When is Jay Jr. due out on the scene?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Baby girl was due yesterday but still nothing got a doctors appt. today so will see whats
up? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 12 2008, 08:12 PM~12411118
> *Baby girl was due yesterday but still nothing got a doctors appt. today so will see whats
> up? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUKE CITY RO

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Whatup 5 Time Club of the Year and Wego Club of the Year Champions :wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

uffin:


----------



## LIL PHX

Tony where is my stuff?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 17 2008, 08:37 AM~12451944
> *Tony where is my stuff?
> *


At the platers :twak: 

Where's my Frame? :scrutinize:


:biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2008, 10:38 PM~12451956
> *At the platers :twak:
> 
> Where's my Frame? :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


In mexico! :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 17 2008, 08:40 AM~12451979
> *In mexico! :buttkick:
> *


I need it for Wego 09


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2008, 10:43 PM~12452026
> *I need it for Wego 09
> *


it will be there in time dont worry.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 17 2008, 08:53 AM~12452136
> *it will be there in time dont worry.
> *


You'll get your stuff soon too! I'm tryin but you know how it is with platers, you gotta take a grip of stuff at once to get good prices, one small thing here and there is expensive by itself.


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

let me know tony before you go to the platers i got some stuff i need done too!


----------



## lolow




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO-BC

> Welcoming our new member:
> 
> From left to right: Rabbit, DropEm, Taco (RO-BC), Chad (Funkytown), Nate (LIL PHX), and TonyO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank my new family for coming out and showing real strong in the biggest show in TEXAS. See yall in PHX.
> 
> 
> 
> great pic bro
Click to expand...


----------



## RO-BC

true dedication 

RFFR


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## RO POR VIDA

JUS SHOWIN SOME LOVE








ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Dec 18 2008, 03:20 PM~12467652
> *JUS SHOWIN SOME LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO.
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin: my cheap ass bike just got here foe christmas for my lil boy. time to see what he wants to do with it  :biggrin: after christmas of coarse


----------



## RO-BC

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Dec 18 2008, 03:20 PM~12467652
> *JUS SHOWIN SOME LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Dope :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

WHATS UP BROTHERS


----------



## TonyO

Merry Christmas family


----------



## sureñosbluez

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 24 2008, 03:31 PM~12518890
> *Merry Christmas family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always loved that pic merry frickin xmas everyone


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 68 CHEVY

only good shit rollerz


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 28 2008, 02:58 PM~12544864
> *only good shit rollerz
> *


thanks homie !


----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 28 2008, 02:53 PM~12544833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice group pic


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

"Love them $100 bills and them big chrome wheels, got a bad lil mama and she givin me the chills I'm a Roller yeah Rollerz Only boy"


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WHAT"S UP GUY'S ANY NEW PROJECTS IN THE WORKS? I GOT A FEW WILL POST PICS SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 01:44 PM~12191669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just imagine with full custom parts :0
> *



that's completely sick!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

*The FAMILIA DE GARCIA representing The Bay Area Chapter had a real nice New Year in Fresno taking home two 1st places.*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 3 2009, 01:03 AM~12591058
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BIG PANDULCE




----------



## BIG PANDULCE




----------



## the green machine

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 6 2009, 08:04 PM~12626729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 6 2009, 09:04 PM~12626729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 31 2008, 06:41 AM~12564778
> *WHAT"S UP GUY'S ANY NEW PROJECTS IN THE WORKS? I GOT A FEW WILL POST PICS SOON!!! :biggrin:
> *


I have too many projects in the works and you have one of them already :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 29 2008, 09:57 AM~12550684
> *nice group pic
> *


THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 2 2009, 07:44 PM~12588181
> *The FAMILIA DE GARCIA representing The Bay Area Chapter had a real nice New Year in Fresno taking home two 1st places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CON GRADS !


----------



## TonyO




----------



## AllHustle NoLove




----------



## Steve9663

WhaTS UP HOMIES FROM THE BIG ""RO""

from Steve and the TRAFFIC FAM


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

sup family !


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2009, 02:35 PM~12714741
> *:wave:
> *


DONT FORGET THEM PCTURES 
OF BEFORE AN AFTER bRO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009 
ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=453252&st=0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

BAY AREA CHAPTER 
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: Whats up Rollerz? a Tony how much for lighting at the phx show?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 28 2009, 10:28 PM~12837686
> *:wave: Whats up Rollerz? a Tony how much for lighting at the phx show?
> *


Damn bROtha I haven't seen you in a minute . I was just thinking of asking if you can pencil me in your paint booth this summer. I might get the Mustang painted, that one actually needs a paint job 

PHX Show lighting is $40 I think :dunno: Make sure you pay on Saturday, last year they raised the price on Sunday to $50 :burn:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Damn Ive done nothing


----------



## Drop'em

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lil drop'em

:machinegun:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 29 2009, 10:06 AM~12848005
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

:uh:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

My baby girls stroller. :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup: Looks good Jay


----------



## FPEREZII

Whut it dew Rollerz!!!!!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 7 2009, 10:26 AM~12934146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby girls stroller.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

what do you guys think of my lil project :biggrin: 


















SEALER



silver base










flaked the hell out :biggrin:





































now time for patterns and candy :cheesy:


----------



## Hustle Town




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 18 2009, 08:20 AM~13037890
> *what do you guys think of my lil project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEALER
> silver base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked the hell out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time for patterns and candy :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: Nice Bro. cant wait to see it in phx this weekend!!!


----------



## chewie




----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 24 2009, 08:12 PM~13102481
> *:thumbsup: Nice Bro. cant wait to see it in phx this weekend!!!
> *



YEA ME TOO. ITS LOOKING REAL NICE WITH ALL THE PATTERNS AND CANDY NOW. ALMOST DONE. I WILL BE PUTING IT ALL TOGETHER TOMMARROW.  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 18 2008, 12:30 PM~12466251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true dedication
> 
> RFFR
> *


THAT'S SICK TACO !


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 18 2009, 08:20 AM~13037890
> *what do you guys think of my lil project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEALER
> silver base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked the hell out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time for patterns and candy :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 25 2009, 11:48 AM~13108482
> *THAT'S SICK TACO !
> *



hes just a show off! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 26 2009, 08:52 AM~13117298
> *hes just a show off! :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH HE IS !
lol lol lol


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only doing it *BIG* at Lowrider Magazine Car Show at Phoenix, Most Club Members both Cars and Bikes  :biggrin:  
South County,CA Chapter


----------



## Hustle Town

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 26 2009, 08:43 AM~13117221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

Thanks to all the brothers who came out to phoenix! I hope you all had a good time and see you all in vegas!!!


----------



## RO-BC

yeah waite till u see the new one danny post it up its still not finished yall but will be in a week or soon


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

DADDY OF 
CELIA'S EVIL WAYS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

>


----------



## jimenez bikes

sup bROs


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up ROLLERZ ONLY if any need anything just holla at me 










*WICKED METAL WORKS 812-402-4362
laser cut custom parts,car club plaques and custom banners
onestop shop for your custom bike needs 
(forks,sissy bars,sprockets,handle bars,pedals,down crowns)*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2009, 05:46 PM~13227396
> *wuz up ROLLERZ ONLY if any need anything just holla at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WICKED METAL WORKS 812-402-4362
> laser cut custom parts,car club plaques and custom banners
> onestop shop for your custom bike needs
> (forks,sissy bars,sprockets,handle bars,pedals,down crowns)
> *


 trying to add fuel to the fire i see.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2009, 07:47 PM~13227954
> * trying to add fuel to the fire i see.
> *


nope just letting people know what all we can do bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Mar 9 2009, 05:44 PM~13227379
> *sup bROs
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2009, 06:57 PM~13228074
> *nope just letting people know what all we can do bro
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2009, 07:58 PM~13228096
> *
> *


----------



## TonyO

If peeps wanna see what I can do go here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462972


About 10 show winning bikes had parts TNT did for them at that show alone


----------



## TonyO




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

TonyO and LIL PHX picking up the award for Most Bike Club Members in PHX


----------



## Drop'em

Getting it 100% ready for DENVER, slowly but will get there:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2009, 06:52 PM~13240296
> *TonyO and LIL PHX picking up the award for Most Bike Club Members in PHX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> TonyO and LIL PHX picking up the award for Most Bike Club Members in PHX


----------



## Lil_Rob00

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Indio123

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 05:38 PM~13241018
> *Getting it 100% ready for DENVER, slowly but will get there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got them arms that would look nice on there :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## jimenez bikes

WAZZ UP RAZA?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Mar 13 2009, 06:51 PM~13274719
> *WAZZ UP RAZA?
> *



sup bRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustle Town




----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Mar 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13306783
> *
> *


I got a real nice trike for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## Hustle Town

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 17 2009, 02:48 PM~13307031
> *I got a real nice trike for you!!! :biggrin:
> *



Yup, as soon as my leg get's better I will get it! Unless you want to bring it down to me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Hustle Town




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP FAMILY !


----------



## BIGNZT

WHAT CATEGORY WOULD MY 1950'S STROLLER GO UNDER?


----------



## ratrodrog

whats up rollerz only i was just wondering how or if my son and i can become a member of your club,we just have a bike please send me a pm for info or questions thanks


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Mar 20 2009, 10:52 PM~13342782
> *WHAT CATEGORY WOULD MY 1950'S STROLLER GO UNDER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think it would be special interest. 





Ratrodrog get ahold of the nearest chapter which would be phx that will be us. Send a PM to lilphx his the VP for phx chapter. Or better yet go to the guadalupe show on april 19 we will all be their and Introduce yourself


----------



## Raguness




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## MTX686

yall got the best club around how can i join? pm me please!


----------



## Indio123

my sons bike the hulk is up for sale if any one is intrested call 760 404 9293


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 22 2009, 08:23 AM~13352277
> *my sons bike the hulk is up for sale if any one is intrested call 760 404 9293
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Mar 20 2009, 09:52 PM~13342782
> *WHAT CATEGORY WOULD MY 1950'S STROLLER GO UNDER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice big nasty !


----------



## ratrodrog

P.M. sent to lilphx


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> WHAT CATEGORY WOULD MY 1950'S STROLLER GO UNDER?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 21 2009, 11:01 PM~13349715
> *yall got the best club around how can i join? pm me please!
> *


PM the CO. chap. they can get with you on the membership fees/shirts plaque ect. good choice. R.O. is a fine club.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

to the top !
my bROtherz !


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 08:30 PM~13357268
> *PM the CO. chap. they can get with you on the membership fees/shirts plaque ect. good choice. R.O. is a fine club.
> *


well ima join tee artistics when i move to fort worth :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 23 2009, 02:20 AM~13359486
> *well ima join thee artistics when i move to fort worth  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 big words. LOL


----------



## jimenez bikes

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 20 2009, 10:31 AM~13336779
> *SUP FAMILY !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Mar 23 2009, 06:14 PM~13366678
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Rollerz! :wave:


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2009, 06:17 PM~13366712
> *Whats up Rollerz!  :wave:
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 23 2009, 08:01 PM~13368063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



El pinche Nate has CHICKEN LEGS. lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2009, 06:17 PM~13366712
> *Whats up Rollerz!  :wave:
> *


sup lil phx !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Mar 23 2009, 06:14 PM~13366678
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup bROther !


----------



## jimenez bikes

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 23 2009, 06:17 PM~13366712
> *Whats up Rollerz!  :wave:
> *


wazz up LIL PHX


----------



## jimenez bikes

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 24 2009, 12:33 PM~13374825
> *sup bROther !
> *


WHATS UP ,,HOWS EVERYTHING EN CALIFAS bRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Mar 24 2009, 12:54 PM~13375022
> *WHATS UP ,,HOWS EVERYTHING EN CALIFAS bRO
> *


IT GOOD bRO !
JUST WHERE I LIVE IS COLD !
OTHER THAN THAT BAY AREA ROLLERZ 
ARE GETTING READY FOR THESE SHOWS COMING OUR WAY !


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## MR JOKER

SUP BROTHERZ WHAT U THINK OF MY LIL GIRLS BIKE STILL GOTTA ADD MORE GOLD FLAKE AND RECLEAR IT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 29 2009, 08:54 PM~13427155
> *SUP BROTHERZ WHAT U THINK OF MY LIL GIRLS BIKE STILL GOTTA ADD MORE GOLD FLAKE AND RECLEAR IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

ttt !


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 29 2009, 11:54 PM~13427155
> *SUP BROTHERZ WHAT U THINK OF MY LIL GIRLS BIKE STILL GOTTA ADD MORE GOLD FLAKE AND RECLEAR IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


way cool bro  my lil girl would just love to have something that nice great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 29 2009, 05:21 PM~13424904
> *:wave:
> *


SUP LIL PHX !


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 30 2009, 06:54 AM~13427155
> *SUP BROTHERZ WHAT U THINK OF MY LIL GIRLS BIKE STILL GOTTA ADD MORE GOLD FLAKE AND RECLEAR IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT !


----------



## Hustle Town

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 24 2009, 08:45 PM~13380156
> *IT GOOD bRO !
> JUST WHERE I LIVE IS COLD !
> OTHER THAN THAT BAY AREA ROLLERZ
> ARE GETTING READY FOR THESE SHOWS COMING OUR WAY !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jimenez bikes

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 29 2009, 08:54 PM~13427155
> *SUP BROTHERZ WHAT U THINK OF MY LIL GIRLS BIKE STILL GOTTA ADD MORE GOLD FLAKE AND RECLEAR IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good ese :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Apr 5 2009, 06:03 PM~13490592
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 7 2009, 05:46 AM~13504470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrads !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## LocoSoCal

This months LRM :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321

TOOK BEST OF SHOW LAST WEEKEND AT THE MORENO VALLEY SHOW.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 9 2009, 10:43 PM~13535280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK BEST OF SHOW LAST WEEKEND AT THE MORENO VALLEY SHOW.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HAPPY EASTER !


----------



## Hustle Town

wUTT'S GOOD LIL PHX GET AT ME??????????????????????


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Apr 10 2009, 09:48 PM~13543757
> *wUTT'S GOOD LIL PHX GET AT ME??????????????????????
> *


PM sent


----------



## Hustle Town

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 11 2009, 12:10 PM~13546786
> *PM sent
> *



Got you bROther it's sold :biggrin: :biggrin: Coming to Albcrazy :0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 9 2009, 10:43 PM~13535280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK BEST OF SHOW LAST WEEKEND AT THE MORENO VALLEY SHOW.
> *


That's one bad ass dog!!! :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 12 2009, 12:00 AM~13550546
> *That's one bad ass dog!!!  :0
> *


X2


----------



## jimenez bikes

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 9 2009, 10:43 PM~13535280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK BEST OF SHOW LAST WEEKEND AT THE MORENO VALLEY SHOW.
> *


way 2 go bRO :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

good to see you out there ricky. even though you were one deep you still repped rollerz to the fullerst.


----------



## jimenez bikes

whats new fam.?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

_*daughter got 2 awards at the low creations memorial show for derrick ward !*_


----------



## Hustle Town

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 23 2009, 10:27 AM~13666518
> *daughter got 2 awards at the low creations memorial show for derrick ward !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 23 2009, 10:27 AM~13666518
> *daughter got 2 awards at the low creations memorial show for derrick ward !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

Still taking First in his Category and BEST IN SHOW and BEST OVERALL

















































GENE & the guys in AZ


----------



## BIG PANDULCE




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## 51gjr

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Apr 26 2009, 09:51 PM~13698502
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


 How you doing, the wife is thinking of a make over soon. I'll talk to you in San Berdoo. The kid wants a pedal car :biggrin: built by Gene


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TRIKE GOT 1ST AWARD !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 26 2009, 03:00 PM~13694336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA !*


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

The Familia De Garcia Putting It Down. Doing Big Thangs


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup: uffin: Looking Good


----------



## TonyO

Nice. Congrats to all the family that won out there :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2009, 07:18 PM~13748149
> *Nice.  Congrats to all the family that won out there :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: What's 
up Rollerz? what up ? Tony ,Adrian ,Gene,Paulie . :wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 2 2009, 12:52 PM~13765000
> *:thumbsup: What's
> up Rollerz?  what up ? Tony ,Adrian ,Gene,Paulie . :wave:
> *


WHAT UP bROther !


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 8 2009, 04:53 AM~13824115
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP bRO !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Jose's bike will be out soon repin for rollerz phx chapter!! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Saw these in San Antonio last weekend


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 30 2009, 12:45 PM~13744029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Familia De Garcia Putting It Down. Doing Big Thangs
> *



cool pic dogg


----------



## BIG PANDULCE




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 8 2009, 04:53 AM~13824115
> *:wave:
> *


SUP CHIEF !


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 11 2009, 12:11 PM~13852056
> *SUP CHIEF !
> *




Whats up doing good


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 11 2009, 02:31 PM~13854016
> *Whats up doing good
> *


YEAH TRYING TO GET READY FOR THESE SHOWS !


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 11 2009, 03:45 PM~13854134
> *YEAH TRYING TO GET READY FOR THESE SHOWS !
> *



Im working on the elco. Not as much on the trike


----------



## joe bristol

ttt for all rollers only bc


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 11 2009, 05:28 PM~13855711
> *Im working on the elco. Not as much on the trike
> *


YOU GOT A TRIKE TOO !
MY 66 IMPALA SHOULD BE DONE SOON TOO !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 11 2009, 05:28 PM~13855711
> *Im working on the elco. Not as much on the trike
> *


The elco is lookings sick bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 12 2009, 06:36 PM~13867125
> *The elco is lookings sick bro!! :thumbsup:
> *





:biggrin: Thank you. One step at a time.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*SUP RO FAMILY !*


----------



## Lil_Man_520

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## RO INDIO 321

SHOWING IT AT THE SAN BERNANDINO SHOW.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Jun. 6 1st Annual Grand Slam Nam Jam Car Show
Download Flyer/Reg.
presented by DesTRUCKtive Southern Az. Truck Club and Vietnam Veterans of America at Tucson Expo Center (3750 E. Irvington Rd.) - All vehicles welcome - $20 Pre-reg.,$25 day of show, Motorcycles/Bikes $15 Pre-reg.,$20 day of show - Reg. 9am-12pm, Show12pm-5pm - 15 Classes,1st-3rd Place Trophies + Best of Show - Goody bags to first 50 entries - Raffle givaways, DJ, 50/50, Live Music, and this is an outdoor event - Vendors welcome $25 per 10'x10', Auto Parts Swap Meet - You Won't Want To Miss This One ! ''Support Our Troops'' For all other information Call Eddie 520-867-1357 or Manny 520-661-6641 - (Hotel Finder) - Tucson **


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Adrian post pic of the show you went to today!!


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Sneek peek Jose's Bike Phx Chapter!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*WHAT UP FAMILY ROLLERZ !*


----------



## RO INDIO 321

ANYONE HAS AN EXTRA PRE REGISTER FOR SAN BERNADINO SHOW.LET INDIO KNOW 760-404-9293 THANK YOU. FOR THE HULK BIKE


----------



## RO INDIO 321

ONE OF MY CUSTOMERS BIKE.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 23 2009, 04:07 PM~13979811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF MY CUSTOMERS BIKE.
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 16 2009, 10:41 PM~13909175
> *Adrian post pic of the show you went to today!!
> *



 
I didnt take any pics just one on the phone


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 22 2009, 01:33 PM~13969547
> *Sneek peek Jose's  Bike  Phx Chapter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the chain hole


----------



## RO INDIO 321

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 24 2009, 05:09 PM~13985423
> *wheres the chain hole
> *


ON THE RIGHT SIDE.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 22 2009, 10:33 AM~13969547
> *Sneek peek Jose's  Bike  Phx Chapter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need more pics


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

Nice, good lookin builds out there by RO members :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*WHAT UP MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS 1st PLACE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW LAST WEEKEND !*


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 28 2009, 01:01 AM~14022500
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS 1st PLACE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW LAST WEEKEND !
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: See you in Vegas Paulie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 28 2009, 03:03 AM~14022887
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  See you in Vegas Paulie
> *


YOUR NOT GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO SHOW ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

BERTO AN I AT THE SOCIOS SHOW !


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 28 2009, 08:51 AM~14023822
> *YOUR NOT GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO SHOW ?
> *



No going to rep at another show in tucson on that same day


----------



## jimenez bikes

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 28 2009, 06:15 PM~14030132
> *No going to rep at another show in tucson on that same day
> *


make sure you bring home trophies my bROther!


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 28 2009, 05:01 PM~14022500
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS 1st PLACE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW LAST WEEKEND !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 29 2009, 09:01 AM~14035817
> *
> *


thanks !


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 2 2009, 08:09 PM~14077101
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up jay!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 28 2009, 12:01 AM~14022500
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS 1st PLACE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW LAST WEEKEND !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 2 2009, 11:01 PM~14079324
> *Whats up jay!
> *


Not much.. Just working on the lac. Went to a show in tucson yesterday...

















1st place 









2nd place


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 22 2009, 12:33 PM~13969547
> *Sneek peek Jose's  Bike  Phx Chapter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE FRAME


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

An this is the way you load up to go home. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

I posted a sneek peek in the TRIKE FEST-- so I gotta post one in here for my bROthers.
THis is my daughters trike after a quic 3 dya build last year- some of yall have already seen it.









Here is how it looks as of a couple days ago-- we still got shoot the patterns and Candy-- but this gives you an idea of how its gonna look...









ANd this aint no laser cut fender- But I hand made it and its good enough for us to reppin here in the MILE HIGH :biggrin: 










ROLLERZ ONLY 
southern coloRadO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Thats a whole lot of flake. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

AZ WAR CHIEF can u post a full pic of trike i like em h-bars n forks who made em?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 7 2009, 09:00 AM~14117578
> *Thats a whole lot of flake. :thumbsup:
> *


NO DOUBT. The base is basicaly SOLID FLAKE. We still shot a silver base before it-- but even that we dumped a grip of micRO flake in jus to be sure there were no spots. Wait till you see the pics of it with the Candy on it in a few days


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2009, 10:03 AM~14117593
> *AZ WAR CHIEF can u post a full pic of trike i like em h-bars n forks who made em?
> *



The orange trike who made the handlebars and forks. TNT made them I was one of their first customers. I was trial and error for them :biggrin: I can post up some more of just the parts. I designed the parts


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 7 2009, 10:04 AM~14117600
> *NO DOUBT. The base is basicaly SOLID FLAKE. We still shot a silver base before it-- but even that we dumped a grip of micRO flake in jus to be sure there were no spots. Wait till you see the pics of it with the Candy on it in a few days
> *




Trikes going too look good.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 7 2009, 09:09 AM~14117615
> *The orange trike who made the handlebars and forks. TNT made them I was one of their first customers. I was trial and error for them :biggrin:  I can post up some more of just the parts. I designed the parts
> *


dayum nice how much to design parts 4 this bike?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 7 2009, 09:10 AM~14117627
> *Trikes going too look good.
> *



Thanks bRO......


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I just went with it alot of erasing trying to figure out a design I liked. Making sure the bike will turn too.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 7 2009, 09:24 AM~14117692
> *I just went with it alot of erasing trying to figure out a design I liked. Making sure the bike will turn too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice stuff rite there!


----------



## LocoSoCal

Lowrider Magazine San Bernardino 2009 Rollerz Only Most Members Bikes  :biggrin: :0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2009, 11:00 PM~14122699
> *Lowrider Magazine San Bernardino 2009 Rollerz Only Most Members Bikes      :biggrin:    :0
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2009, 10:00 PM~14122699
> *Lowrider Magazine San Bernardino 2009 Rollerz Only Most Members Bikes      :biggrin:    :0
> *


Good Job Brothers!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2009, 10:00 PM~14122699
> *Lowrider Magazine San Bernardino 2009 Rollerz Only Most Members Bikes      :biggrin:    :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2009, 10:00 PM~14122699
> *Lowrider Magazine San Bernardino 2009 Rollerz Only Most Members Bikes      :biggrin:    :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 2 2009, 12:56 PM~13765029
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## TonyO

From Krazy Kutting, this applies to the family:

Mando and I designed and fabricated this Jumbo Plaque along with kustom mounting bracket for Troy as a gift of appreciation for all the work we've done and our continuing to do for Rollerz Only. 2ble stacked 3/16" aluminum and powder coated. 









Big T.O and the man himself









Hooking up our good homeboy Orlando (Gameover LRM Car of the Year 07') with some bad ass custom dumps he won in the raffle giveaway. 









The response we received and the amount of KRAZY ASS ORDERS we took we're overwhelming and we are gratefull for LOWRIDING COMMUNITTY embracing as they always do and we want u guys to know that we're just gearing ourselves up with more technology and tools to offer even cleaner and krazier products. Big thanks to all our loyal and new customer that placed orders at our booth. :biggrin: 









Was real cool having Mando and my wife keepin us organized in the booth they did an outstanding job and are part of our hardworkn team that's helpn us grow and grow.









Again i can't say enough about the awesome reception I received from Troy,Hootie,Louie,Kyle,Paulie,Taco,Tony,David,Carlos,Jaime,Orlando,Indio,Sergio and all the other R.O. brothers I slapped hands and bumped shoulders with. Much love brothers.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 7 2009, 09:15 AM~14117654
> *Thanks bRO......
> *


what up swiph !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## TonyO

Reppin for PHX chap.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2009, 09:11 PM~14145396
> *Reppin for PHX chap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 04:55 PM~14142413
> *what up swiph !
> *


What up pimpin- whats good wit ya


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 9 2009, 09:33 PM~14145639
> *What up pimpin- whats good wit ya
> *


MY DAUGHTER BROUGHT HOME ANOTHER AWARD FOR HER TRIKE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*LIL PRINCESS PEDAL CAR !*










CELIA AN HER AUNTIE FRANKIE !









CELIA AN CHRISS !









JENNIFER !









CONGRADS TO ALL THE WINNERS !


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 10 2009, 08:56 AM~14149065
> *MY DAUGHTER BROUGHT HOME ANOTHER AWARD FOR HER TRIKE !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 10 2009, 12:37 PM~14151003
> *:thumbsup:
> *


CONGRADS TO 
YOU !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Congrats to all who took something home!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

rollerz only rule. you guys got some of the cleanest cars n bike out there. and your the club that got me inspired to build lowriders. :biggrin: so how does a homie get in to a club so clean as yours?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 16 2009, 08:38 AM~14202941
> *rollerz only rule. you guys got some of the cleanest cars n bike out there. and your the club that got me inspired to build lowriders. :biggrin:  so how does a homie get in to a club so clean as yours?
> *


Hard work, dedication, and a call to Troy.  

You lookin to join with a car or bike? Where you located? We got 50 chapters worldwide. PM me and I'll get you some info.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 10 2009, 10:38 AM~14149977
> *LIL PRINCESS PEDAL CAR !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CELIA AN HER AUNTIE FRANKIE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CELIA AN CHRISS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JENNIFER !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRADS TO ALL THE WINNERS !
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 16 2009, 07:25 AM~14204725
> *Hard work, dedication, and a call to Troy.
> 
> You lookin to join with a car or bike? Where you located?  We got 50 chapters worldwide.  PM me and I'll get you some info.
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*HAPPY B-DAY TO ME !*


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## 817Lowrider

Turn that fender around homie.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 21 2009, 05:17 PM~14256164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL WAYS

HI ROLLERZ !


----------



## RO INDIO 321

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 21 2009, 06:29 PM~14256682
> *Turn that fender around homie.
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT ARE FENDERS, BUILT YOUR OWN THE WAY YOU LIKE.BECOUSE THATS WHAT WE DO.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 22 2009, 09:37 PM~14266931
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT ARE FENDERS, BUILT YOUR OWN THE WAY YOU LIKE.BECOUSE THATS WHAT WE DO.
> *


Damn. Did you get offended? It was just a suggestion. but hay its your bike bro.


----------



## BASH3R

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 22 2009, 09:48 PM~14267039
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  I use to have his car is my screen saver.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 07:49 PM~14267054
> * I use to have his car is my screen saver.
> *


i did too with the hulk bike laying on the floor


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 22 2009, 09:50 PM~14267070
> *i did too with the hulk bike laying on the floor
> *


Yes sir thats the one.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 06:52 PM~14267086
> *Yes sir thats the one.
> *


ha same here


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 22 2009, 07:37 PM~14266931
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT ARE FENDERS, BUILT YOUR OWN THE WAY YOU LIKE.BECOUSE THATS WHAT WE DO.
> *


:yes:


----------



## EVIL WAYS




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 23 2009, 02:57 PM~14273892
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Rollerz PHX Chapter Dont forget Mandatory Meeting this sunday!!! See you guy there!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 23 2009, 02:31 PM~14274182
> *Rollerz PHX Chapter Dont forget Mandatory Meeting this sunday!!! See you guy there!!
> *


i cant make it. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 23 2009, 04:00 PM~14275674
> *i cant make it. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 23 2009, 04:00 PM~14275674
> *i cant make it. :0  :biggrin:
> *


You been Fined! Two buckets of coronas at the supershow party! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*WHAT YOU THINK FAMILY ! !*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 23 2009, 07:59 PM~14277289
> *:twak:      :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 25 2009, 12:00 PM~14295327
> *WHAT YOU THINK FAMILY  ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 25 2009, 12:02 PM~14295338
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP BRO !


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Whats going on family uffin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 25 2009, 01:00 PM~14295327
> *WHAT YOU THINK FAMILY  ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Jun 26 2009, 01:44 AM~14297621-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats going on family uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@Jun 29 2009, 06:07 AM~14323833
> *:wave:
> *


Another successful meeting yesterday fellas. I hope everyone made it home safely. I'll try to email those pics out this week sometime to everyone.


----------



## chewie




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 29 2009, 01:47 PM~14330469
> *
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 06:49 AM~14326962
> *Another successful meeting yesterday fellas.  I hope everyone made it home safely.  I'll try to email those pics out this week sometime to everyone.
> *


Got em!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 2 2009, 02:11 AM~14354836
> *Got em!!
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY FAMILY !


----------



## TonyO

Happy 4th of July to my RO bROthers out there.


----------



## TonyO

Whatup family? I know other people in other clubs here just don't get it and that's ok. Titles and trophies don't mean as much to the neighborhood guys who'd rather support their local picnics, show n shines, fundraisers, etc. and we do too it just gets overshadowed by this big ass tROphy case I guess :dunno:

There's 4 "Most Bike Club Member" awards in that case I'm proud to say I contributed a piece to help my RO brothers out with. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 8 2009, 12:18 PM~14411824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatup family?  I know other people in other clubs here just don't get it and that's ok.  Titles and trophies don't mean as much to the neighborhood guys who'd rather support their local picnics, show n shines, fundraisers, etc. and we do too it just gets overshadowed by this big ass tROphy case I guess :dunno:
> 
> There's 4 "Most Bike Club Member" awards in that case I'm proud to say I contributed a piece to help my RO brothers out with.  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 
*THE BEST OF THE BEST 
FROM COAST TO COAST

ROLLERZ ONLY 
ON TOP OF THE GAME
SOME JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THAT R.O. IS #1 AND ALWAYS WILL BE!!!*


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:biggrin: Cant till Vegas. New paint coming soon


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 8 2009, 10:41 AM~14412058
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> THE BEST OF THE BEST
> FROM COAST TO COAST
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ON TOP OF THE GAME
> SOME JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THAT R.O. IS #1 AND ALWAYS WILL BE!!!
> *



thanks bro !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 8 2009, 08:41 PM~14412058
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> THE BEST OF THE BEST
> FROM COAST TO COAST
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ON TOP OF THE GAME
> SOME JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THAT R.O. IS #1 AND ALWAYS WILL BE!!!
> *


Glad to see someone recognize. Other clubs can talk shit cuz they talk shit but why they gotta fight momentium when we just keep winning by landslides? :roflmao:

I'm not saying we're the best that ever was, is, and ever will be because there are a handful of other clubs that are bad ass in their own right. Its just all the little neighborhood clubs that like to cry and moan "oh what makes Rollerz so special? theyre a bunch of bullies, waahh wahh wahhh :tears: "

:nosad:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2009, 09:51 AM~14422703
> *Glad to see someone recognize.  Other clubs can talk shit cuz they talk shit but why they gotta fight momentium when we just keep winning by landslides? :roflmao:
> 
> I'm not saying we're the best that ever was, is, and ever will be because there are a handful of other clubs that are bad ass in their own right.  Its just all the little neighborhood clubs that like to cry and moan "oh what makes Rollerz so special? theyre a bunch of bullies, waahh wahh wahhh :tears:  "
> 
> :nosad:
> *


 WE'RE FAMILY !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2009, 11:51 AM~14422703
> *Glad to see someone recognize.  Other clubs can talk shit cuz they talk shit but why they gotta fight momentium when we just keep winning by landslides? :roflmao:
> 
> I'm not saying we're the best that ever was, is, and ever will be because there are a handful of other clubs that are bad ass in their own right.  Its just all the little neighborhood clubs that like to cry and moan "oh what makes Rollerz so special? theyre a bunch of bullies, waahh wahh wahhh :tears:  "
> 
> :nosad:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
*ROLLERZ ONLY*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2009, 10:51 AM~14422703
> *Glad to see someone recognize.  Other clubs can talk shit cuz they talk shit but why they gotta fight momentium when we just keep winning by landslides? :roflmao:
> 
> I'm not saying we're the best that ever was, is, and ever will be because there are a handful of other clubs that are bad ass in their own right.  Its just all the little neighborhood clubs that like to cry and moan "oh what makes Rollerz so special? theyre a bunch of bullies, waahh wahh wahhh :tears:  "
> 
> :nosad:
> *


  


> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 9 2009, 11:46 AM~14423227
> *WE'RE FAMILY !
> *


WHATS UP PAULE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 10 2009, 12:23 PM~14435108
> *
> WHATS UP PAULE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING
> *



EVERY THING IS GOING COOL SO FAR !

ARE YOU GOING TO THE WEGO TOUR IN SAN BERNARDINO !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 10 2009, 02:03 PM~14435603
> *EVERY THING IS GOING COOL SO FAR !
> 
> ARE YOU GOING TO THE WEGO TOUR IN SAN BERNARDINO !
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR THAT

YEAH IMA GO TO THAT ONE YOU IN :cheesy:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*ROLLERZ ONLY @ WOODLAND SHOW !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*ROLLERZ ONLY @ WOODLAND SHOW !*


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 16 2009, 02:19 PM~14494837
> *ROLLERZ ONLY @ WOODLAND SHOW !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: That bad ass!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*ROLLERZ ONLY @ WOODLAND SHOW !*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chewie

:biggrin: wego here we go...............


----------



## SWIPH

My Princess made her 1st appearance with her trike at the Denver show-- where she took a 2nd place full custom- and a 2nd place sweepstakes. Today she took a 1st Place Full Custom- and a 1st Place BEST OF SHOW. SO- I jus thought Id post a pic of her trike -her- and her tRophys.


----------



## rollerz09

:nicoderm: *ROLLERZ ONLY TAKING OVER SFV** :nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 18 2009, 11:50 AM~14511673
> *:biggrin:  wego here we go...............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2009, 02:18 PM~14140237
> *From Krazy Kutting, this applies to the family:
> 
> Mando and I designed and fabricated this Jumbo Plaque along with kustom mounting bracket for Troy as a gift of appreciation for all the work we've done and our continuing to do for Rollerz Only. 2ble stacked 3/16" aluminum and powder coated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big T.O and the man himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooking up our good homeboy Orlando (Gameover LRM Car of the Year 07') with some bad ass custom dumps he won in the raffle giveaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The response we received and the amount of KRAZY ASS ORDERS we took we're overwhelming and we are gratefull for LOWRIDING COMMUNITTY  embracing as they always do and we want u guys to know that we're just gearing ourselves up with more technology and tools to offer even cleaner and krazier products. Big thanks to all our loyal and new customer that placed orders at our booth.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was real cool having Mando and my wife keepin us organized in the booth they did an outstanding job and are part of our hardworkn team that's helpn us grow and grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again i can't say enough about the awesome reception I received from Troy,Hootie,Louie,Kyle,Paulie,Taco,Tony,David,Carlos,Jaime,Orlando,Indio,Sergio and all the other R.O. brothers I slapped hands and bumped shoulders with. Much love brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 19 2009, 11:15 PM~14522144
> *My Princess made her 1st appearance with her trike at the Denver show-- where she took a 2nd place full custom- and a 2nd place sweepstakes. Today she took a 1st Place Full Custom- and a 1st Place BEST OF SHOW.  SO- I jus thought Id post a pic of her trike -her- and her tRophys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

tomorrow it will be my daughterz 10th birthday family !


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 10:45 AM~14549351
> *tomorrow it will be my daughterz 10th birthday family !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tell her that SWIPH AND AZZIE said Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

Whatsup fam :wave: Rollerz just taking all kinds of awards


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 10:45 AM~14549351
> *tomorrow it will be my daughterz 10th birthday family !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Congrats 
And Happy Bithday


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 24 2009, 07:39 PM~14575175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

A little dirty- but I still like this pic


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 22 2009, 06:08 PM~14553926
> *Tell her that SWIPH AND AZZIE said Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THANKS bRO !

MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE GOT 1ST AT THE WEGO SHOW IN SAN BERNARDINO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 23 2009, 03:48 PM~14563098
> *:thumbsup: Congrats
> And  Happy Bithday
> *



THANKS JAY !

SHE SAIDS THANK YOU FAMILY !


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Rollerz Only South County,CA*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2009, 07:21 PM~14648897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That blue on there looks really good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 1 2009, 08:58 PM~14649409
> *That blue on there looks really good!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx bRO


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 1 2009, 03:17 PM~14647708
> *THANKS bRO !
> 
> MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE GOT 1ST AT THE WEGO SHOW IN SAN BERNARDINO !
> *



GANGSTA SHIT HOMIE. Give her a hug for me and tell her I said CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## chewie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 03:09 PM~14273989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt for gmoneys request


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

MY DAUGHTER BROUGHT HOME ANOTHER AWARD 
AT THE STREET LOW SHOW OUT HERE IN FRISCO !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Putting in work with that trike!!! now that dedication!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 5 2009, 10:34 AM~14682654
> *Putting in work with that trike!!! now that dedication!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS MY bROther !

you know how ROLLERZ ONLY do IT !


----------



## RO INDIO 321

3rd place best of show with the nemo bike at the torres empire car show.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Aug 6 2009, 10:05 PM~14699655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd place best of show with the nemo bike at the torres empire car show.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## TonyO

Whats up fam :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

uffin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 13 2009, 07:09 PM~14756615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah I like that :thumbsup: Reppin the AZ :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey rollerz only crew. congat's on being club of the year again this year. big respect and props to troy for starting one of the worlds largest and most respected car clubs out there.  again congrats to rollerz only 5x champs.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## TonyO

Congrats to the RO fam for another magazine feature on our 5th Club of the Year title. 

When you guys look at the article in the Oct. issue look under the "O" in Only on the left page of the two page spread you'll see my mug up in there. That pic was taken in San Diego in 07 I think. You can see Lil PHX all the way to the right in the pic


----------



## jimenez bikes

crongrats to the RO familia


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

A few thing that im working on for vegas!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2009, 12:28 AM~14813482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2009, 10:28 AM~14813482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm directly under the "O" in "Only" Lil PHX is all the way to the right in the white shorts. That group pic was taken in San Diego in 2007.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Rollerz Only Phx,Chapter. representing at the Phantom Sightings (Low and Slow) Phx Art Museum.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Got a new Name for my bike!! (Blood Thirst ) Since it cut 3 poeple last night . lol Sorry about that guys!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 23 2009, 08:16 PM~14857790
> *Got a new Name for my bike!! (Blood Thirst ) Since it cut 3 poeple last night . lol Sorry about that guys!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Damn thats funny. How do the plaques look like?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 24 2009, 05:14 AM~14857765
> *Rollerz Only Phx,Chapter. representing at the Phantom Sightings  (Low and Slow) Phx Art Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice closeup shots


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2009, 02:28 AM~14813482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS ON THE SPREAD


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14769749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Here some of the pics I took.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Aug 24 2009, 06:33 PM~14868598-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Damn thats funny.  How do the plaques look like?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 24 2009, 09:35 PM~14870827
> *Here some of the pics I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

Congrats to all the Brothers that placed and thanks for all the members, wife's and kids for coming out.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2009, 12:23 PM~14828450
> *I'm directly under the "O" in "Only"  Lil PHX is all the way to the right in the white shorts.  That group pic was taken in San Diego in 2007.
> *


PAULE SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE FOR THIS ONE !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 26 2009, 12:19 PM~14884160
> *PAULE SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE FOR THIS ONE !
> *


:yes:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Busting out in vegas!!! :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 31 2009, 10:51 PM~14936711
> *Busting out in vegas!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that came out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 31 2009, 01:51 PM~14936711
> *Busting out in vegas!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 23 2009, 08:14 PM~14857765
> *Rollerz Only Phx,Chapter. representing at the Phantom Sightings  (Low and Slow) Phx Art Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 24 2009, 10:35 PM~14870827
> *Here some of the pics I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 4 2009, 11:11 AM~14980319
> *Yo NM RIDERZ, I have a 13" Lowrider bike frame for sale. It was was done by Dominic (DJS63WAG) It has the RO plaque on it so if any of the RO homies want to build a bike your halfway there.  Im asking $150.00 for the frame.  Hit me up if interested 505-903-3377 Ken
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 4 2009, 01:06 PM~14980735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you paint that duez?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 12:13 PM~14980801
> *you paint that duez?
> *


That was my first one. I did the welding and body work too.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 4 2009, 09:06 PM~14980735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, almost forgot about that one :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Jose and i Repin R.O. in Douglas Az, Cruise nigh/show-n-shine!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:uh: :uh: AHH MAN Should of picked me up I just live down the street. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Sep 8 2009, 06:45 AM~15009627-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose and i Repin R.O. in Douglas Az, Cruise nigh/show-n-shine!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He finally got his car done. Its lookin clean :thumbsup: That Krazykutting antenna and paint job are the bomb :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 8 2009, 02:36 PM~15012043
> *:uh:  :uh:   AHH MAN Should of picked me up I just live down the street.  :dunno:
> *


you're 3 hours from Douglas fool :twak:


I'll see you guys at the meeting this Saturday :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here you go Rollerz! A lil something from the "Low & Slow" Show at the PHX ART Museum


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS

does tony o have any new 16in bike. :guns:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 09:17 PM~15044833
> *Here you go Rollerz! A lil something from the "Low & Slow" Show at the PHX ART Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




My new background Bad ass pic Mando


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

Good Morning, Got To Go Get That PANDULCE For Breakfast. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 10 2009, 10:36 PM~15046183
> *does tony o have any new 16in bike. :guns:
> *


Tony always has 100 projects going.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15044833
> *Here you go Rollerz! A lil something from the "Low & Slow" Show at the PHX ART Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 17 2009, 08:48 AM~15105046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn I'll take that for my birthday :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Year in review. Phoenix show this year:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2009, 05:07 PM~15121922
> *Year in review.  Phoenix show this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2009, 05:07 PM~15121922
> *Year in review.  Phoenix show this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That looks like apridiction for vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

2009 PUEBLO LRM SHOW.

I didnt run in to anyone at the show-- I was tired as fuc fROm workin on my 64 all night then drivin till 3am to get to Pueblo. But anyways- My daughters trike took a 

2nd place in FULL CUSTOM TRIKE
2nd Place Sweepstakes
BEST PAINT & 
BEST PLATING. 
So- she was all smiles and I was very pROud.
This pic doesnt really show the paint to well-- but its the only one I got of it fROm the show..


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Congrats to you Swiph and your Daughter!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Sneek peek of the new paint for Vegas. :0


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 25 2009, 09:40 PM~15189791
> *Sneek peek of the new paint for Vegas. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 25 2009, 10:40 PM~15189791
> *Sneek peek of the new paint for Vegas. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SAAWWEEETT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Thanks guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Rollerz!!!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 09:46 PM~11338632
> *You'll know me cuz I'm TonyO bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Ha Tony O should make a shirt that says that


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Sep 24 2009, 08:52 AM~15172583-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 PUEBLO LRM SHOW.
> 
> I didnt run in to anyone at the show-- I was tired as fuc fROm workin on my 64 all night then drivin till 3am to get to Pueblo. But anyways- My daughters trike took a
> 
> 2nd place in FULL CUSTOM TRIKE
> 2nd Place Sweepstakes
> BEST PAINT &
> BEST PLATING.
> So- she was all smiles and I was very pROud.
> This pic doesnt really show the paint to well-- but its the only one I got of it fROm the show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@Sep 25 2009, 10:40 PM~15189791
> *Sneek peek of the new paint for Vegas. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

=THUGG PASSION 2,Oct 6 2009, 02:30 PM~15284195]
ATTENTION ALL ROLLERZ ONLY WORLDWIDE!

JUST IN...SUPER SHOW PRE-SHOW PARTY INFO...

THIS YEAR WE DOIN IT BIGGER AND BETTER, ROLLERZ ONLY STYLE...









PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO ALL UR CONTACTS...ALL YOUR PRESIDENTS AND MEMBERS, EVERY ROLLER YOU TALK TO.

*PRESIDENT'S MEETING *IS MOVED EARLIER THAN THE USUAL. PRESIDENT'S MEETING WILL STILL BE AT THE STRATOSPHERE BUT THIS YEAR WILL BE @ *7 PM (1900 HOURS)*
ALSO, THURSDAY NIGHTS AND FRIDAY NIGHTS...REMAIN THE SAME ROUTINE....GETTING CRUNKED AT THE STRATOSPHERE HOTELS! TROY ASKED OF EVERYONE TO PASS THIS INFO TO EVERYONE U KNOW...POST AS MANY BLOGS AS U CAN ON MYSPACE....FACEBOOK OR TWEETER!

HAVE FUN AND GOOD LUCK TO MY FAMILY!


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Jay you ready to watch us get crowned with our 6th Club of the Year title in Vegas and then Wego Title next month? Damn its lonely at the top but somebody has to do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Oct 6 2009, 03:59 PM~15284999
> *=THUGG PASSION 2,Oct 6 2009, 02:30 PM~15284195]
> ATTENTION ALL ROLLERZ ONLY WORLDWIDE!
> 
> JUST IN...SUPER SHOW PRE-SHOW PARTY INFO...
> 
> THIS YEAR WE DOIN IT BIGGER AND BETTER, ROLLERZ ONLY STYLE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO ALL UR CONTACTS...ALL YOUR PRESIDENTS AND MEMBERS, EVERY ROLLER YOU TALK TO.
> 
> PRESIDENT'S MEETING IS MOVED EARLIER THAN THE USUAL. PRESIDENT'S MEETING WILL STILL BE AT THE STRATOSPHERE BUT THIS YEAR WILL BE @ 7 PM (1900 HOURS)
> ALSO, THURSDAY NIGHTS AND FRIDAY NIGHTS...REMAIN THE SAME ROUTINE....GETTING CRUNKED AT THE STRATOSPHERE HOTELS! TROY ASKED OF EVERYONE TO PASS THIS INFO TO EVERYONE U KNOW...POST AS MANY BLOGS AS U CAN ON MYSPACE....FACEBOOK OR TWEETER!
> 
> HAVE FUN AND GOOD LUCK TO MY FAMILY!
> *


SEE YALL THERE !


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2009, 11:57 AM~15293523
> *Whatup Jay you ready to watch us get crowned with our 6th Club of the Year title in Vegas and then Wego Title next month?  Damn its lonely at the top but somebody has to do it. :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Tony! See you at the show!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2009, 11:57 AM~15293523
> *Whatup Jay you ready to watch us get crowned with our 6th Club of the Year title in Vegas and then Wego Title next month?  Damn its lonely at the top but somebody has to do it. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0  
Im loaded up and ready to go!!!


----------



## lowrollerzlac

have a safe trip to all rollerz


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 8 2009, 02:00 AM~15295625
> *Sup Tony! See you at the show!
> *


yo hit me up at the sho brotha. I'll give you one of my new TNT shirts just let me know what size


----------



## Duez

Congratulations Tony, Adrian, Jay, Sergio and everybody else that placed at the show.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 12 2009, 10:35 PM~15338527
> *Congratulations Tony, Adrian, Jay, Sergio and everybody else that placed at the show.
> *


and Bird ...............


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only doing it *BIG* again at Vegas , Most Members Bikes


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2009, 06:57 AM~15340050
> *and Bird ...............
> *


----------



## TonyO

PHOENIX, AZ CHAPTER


----------



## EVIL WAYS

sorry family my trike didnt make it to vegas !


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2009, 08:47 PM~15349084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOENIX, AZ CHAPTER
> *


*GANGSTER* hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Oct 13 2009, 09:03 PM~15349295
> *sorry family my trike didnt make it to vegas !
> *


    *Next Year*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Rollerz Only Bikes! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

WHAT UP MY ROLLERZ...MY GIRL AND ME HAVE THIS TO SAY TO ALL THE HATERS....


----------



## It's Johnny

wat's the word with Lunch Money?? wat's it up to??


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i think its in rockford il. i heard the old owner of the hulk {john} has it for his son the bike is sick though so whats up on a comeback bike garcia


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## TonyO




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Oct 17 2009, 10:38 PM~15390726
> *WHAT UP MY ROLLERZ...MY GIRL AND ME HAVE THIS TO SAY TO ALL THE HATERS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

RO Phoenix bikes in Vegas


----------



## TonyO

Here's the info for this show to all my AZ members:

The address is 3200 E Irvington. Entry fee is a frozen turkey per car or motorcycle. 3canned goods for bicycle or pedal car. This event will be free to the spectators. 

Set up from 8:30 to 10. Show 10 -4. Awards ceremony to follow. There will be a concert featuring some great rap artists (IIIGrand, Hoodfellas, and Cryptic Wisdom). The bikini contest and hop will have cash awards. Top modeling agencies will have the hynas out for photo ops as well.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2009, 05:12 PM~15404938
> *RO Phoenix bikes in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 18 2009, 08:11 AM~15391959
> *i think its in rockford il. i heard the old owner of the hulk {john} has it for his son the bike is sick though so whats up on a comeback bike garcia
> *



thinking very highly in bring the bike back wit all new parts, or just building up the bike that was shown a few times but never had it to the level that i wanted it to...


----------



## 68 CHEVY

thats good chit i seen the the bike at a chi-town show a few years back u still got the big lowrider guy necklace that chit was tight


----------



## chewie




----------



## RO INDIO 321

looking for a turn table.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 22 2009, 05:48 AM~15428456
> *looking for a turn table.
> *


TNT sells turntables for bikes bRO. $350 for a bike turntable stong enough to support the biggest heaviest trike or bike out there.  It comes already with the motor mounted in a square frame and can be wired up to plug into a wall outlet or can mount a power inverter that can hook up to a car battery.


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 20 2009, 04:39 PM~15415554
> *thats good chit i seen the the bike at a chi-town show a few years back u still got the big lowrider guy necklace that chit was tight
> *


lol. yea i still got that, there's no way imma get rid of that. that necklace belongs to the frame that i want to build, but ehhh.. i dont know. my boy might be selling his 64' and if i get the opportunity to buy it then imma hold off on the bike and get that 4.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2009, 07:08 PM~15406405
> *
> Here's the info for this show to all my AZ members:
> 
> The address is 3200 E Irvington. Entry fee is a frozen turkey per car or motorcycle. 3canned goods for bicycle or pedal car. This event will be free to the spectators.
> 
> Set up from 8:30 to 10. Show 10 -4. Awards ceremony to follow. There will be a concert featuring some great rap artists (IIIGrand, Hoodfellas, and Cryptic Wisdom). The bikini contest and hop will have cash awards. Top modeling agencies will have the hynas out for photo ops as well.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 23 2009, 01:02 PM~15446030
> *lol. yea i still got that, there's no way imma get rid of that. that necklace belongs to the frame that i want to build, but ehhh.. i dont know. my boy might be selling his 64' and if i get the opportunity to buy it then imma hold off on the bike and get that 4.
> *


u got any pics of it pm me


----------



## BASH3R

Artistics rolling thru saying whats up to the homies from Rollerz :h5:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Rob Phx chapter holding it down!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## EVIL WAYS

> MY TRIKE LOOKS GOOD !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HAPPY HALLOWEEN ROLLERZ !!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy Halloween.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hey sorry Adrian you got robbed... that dude was cool thou but he even knows it wasnt even close..


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 31 2009, 08:27 PM~15525177
> *Hey sorry Adrian you got robbed... that dude was cool thou but he even knows it wasnt even close..
> *



Its all good I like the little plaque better.


----------



## LocoSoCal

*I just wanted to let all my Rollerz Only Family know that i am able to make business cards for a very resonable cost. This is how it works !!! For only $75 i will print 1000 business cards which will include the following ......... the art work and shipping any where in the U.S. , the cards will be done in high quality work. All cards will be printed on 14pt. stock along with gloss UV, double sided bussiness cards or larger quantities are also available for an additional cost. Cause i cant check back in ALL the Rollerz Only Topic's , I can be reached at , 951-333-1422 , I work crazy hours , so if i dont answer Please leave me a message so i can get back to you. I can also be reached via email at , [email protected] or BETTER , send me a PM here on LayitLow. All orders must be paid for in advance. Here is a sample of my bussiness cards that i had printed for myself , along with other types of logos , if you are a Prez or a VP of a chapter , i can add that to the card or your email or anything you want to add on the card. Thanks , Sergio*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 31 2009, 07:27 PM~15525177
> *Hey sorry Adrian you got robbed... that dude was cool thou but he even knows it wasnt even close..
> *


X76 :biggrin: :wave: 
Adrian maybe after the tucson show u can take the box off so i can do a mural under the box so when u have the mirrors under it u can have the mural showing! What ya think?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 1 2009, 04:03 PM~15529440
> *X76  :biggrin:  :wave:
> Adrian maybe after the tucson show u can take the box off so i can do a mural under the box so when u have the mirrors under it u can have the mural showing! What ya think?
> *



:cheesy: Yes that sounds good


----------



## EVIL WAYS

i hope every bodies halloween was fun an safe !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Nov 2 2009, 12:46 AM~15534483
> *i hope every bodies halloween was fun an safe !
> *


x 2


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

=*ROLLERZONLY*,Nov 1 2009, 08:19 PM~15531823]


----------



## TonyO

Cadillac Jay's bike 2007 throwback pics  

Then:





































Now:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Man what a difference!!! Thanks Tony for posting those up!!! u going to roll up to the Glendale Chapters Show n-shine? If u want to roll hit me up!


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2009, 07:07 PM~15542041
> *Cadillac Jay's bike 2007 throwback pics
> 
> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 MAN LOOKS GOOD HOMIE......


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Any one from Phx Chapter going to Support?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

not a member but ill try and make it out there :h5:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 6 2009, 10:40 PM~15588683
> *not a member but ill try and make it out there :h5:
> *


Did u go out there? Any pics?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2009, 08:07 PM~15542041
> *Cadillac Jay's bike 2007 throwback pics
> 
> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this frame is nice bro!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 8 2009, 10:25 PM~15603497
> *Did u go out there? Any pics?
> *



Yeah i went no pics thou... i got my truck wash it was cool...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttmft


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 12:38 PM~15634172
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2009, 02:52 PM~15523245
> *Happy Halloween.
> *


I was in Ft.Worth last weekend. I saw your car in a parking lot so I took a picture.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 12 2009, 05:58 AM~15638487
> *:
> :wave:
> *


Whats up Sergio.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2009, 01:03 AM~15641076
> *I was in Ft.Worth last weekend. I saw your car in a parking lot so I took a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You sir are lying!
I should get down with rollerz huh?
Yall would like that wouldnt ya?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 08:02 PM~15643765
> *You sir are lying!
> I should get down with rollerz huh?
> Yall would like that wouldnt ya?
> *


not me :nosad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 12 2009, 02:03 PM~15645525
> *not me :nosad:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 12 2009, 02:03 PM~15645525
> *not me :nosad:
> *


You would love it best. fukk it I just might get down :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 04:13 PM~15646710
> *You would love it best. fukk it I just might get down :0
> *


THERE YOU GO CLUB HOPPING AGAIN :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 12 2009, 04:21 PM~15646790
> *THERE YOU GO CLUB HOPPING AGAIN  :0
> *


I cant help it. It in my genes :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 04:23 PM~15646816
> *I cant help it. It in my genes :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 04:23 PM~15646816
> *I cant help it. It in my genes :biggrin:
> *


One last time...... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nahhh I cant get down with rollerz. I dont have enough money


----------



## Chucks

:scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 12 2009, 04:30 PM~15646892
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 08:30 PM~15648617
> *:roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: see you in about a week homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/ga...NLY_20091-2.jpg[/img]








[im







g]http://i47.tinypic.com/2lj6h41.jpg[/img]


----------



## EVIL WAYS

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 19 2009, 07:47 PM~15719994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/ga...NLY_20091-2.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [im
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g]http://i47.tinypic.com/2lj6h41.jpg[/img]
> *



cool !


----------



## EVIL WAYS

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 19 2009, 05:22 PM~15718259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


tight !
i like it ! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Rollerz Only Phx Az!!


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## TonyO

Sorry I missed out on the Tucson show with you guys but I was in Odessa stacking up the chips. Here's me next to the wins I took this weekend:

1st 12" bike
1st 16" Full
1st 16" Radical
1st 20" Semi
1st Best in Show
2nd Best in Show
Best Murals


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT!!!


----------



## LIL PHX

Brother's its time to take over and here is the list that we are going to do it!!!

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*

March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 11, 2010 San Diego, California
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois
July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
August 22, 2010 Portland, Oregon
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW

*All Show Dates Are Subject to Change


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2009, 09:05 PM~15783279
> *Sorry I missed out on the Tucson show with you guys but I was in Odessa stacking up the chips.  Here's me next to the wins I took this weekend:
> 
> 1st 12" bike
> 1st 16" Full
> 1st 16" Radical
> 1st 20" Semi
> 1st Best in Show
> 2nd Best in Show
> Best Murals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

bay area ROLLERZ ONLY NEWECT MEMBERZ !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 3 2009, 10:27 PM~15866302
> *bay area  ROLLERZ ONLY NEWECT MEMBERZ !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you


Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 

Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!


----------



## lilwill1999

the show at b.w .w dose not give the 15 % i did the shows 4 them and have not seen it


----------



## lilwill1999

TO ALL CLUBS/FAMILIES IN TUCSON AND SURROUNDING AREAS 
***BLOCK PARTY / SHOW AND SHINE ****FOR TOYS FOR TOTS
DECEMBER 19TH 2009 
YOU CAN SIGN UP ANY FAMILYS THAT MAY NEED HELP THIS HOLIDAY SEASON TIME IS FROM 10AM TO 2PM YOU MUST REGISTER THE FAMILY YOU WISH TO HELP ON THE 19TH AND PICK UP THE TOYS ON THE 20TH , THERE WILL BE OVER 5000 TOYS SO THERE IS MORE THAN ENOUGH TOYS .THE BLOCK PARTY WILL BE ON THE CORNER OF 12TH AVE AND CORONA AT THE AGAPE CHRISTIAN COMMUNITY CHURCH ,,THIS IS NOT A CHURCH SERVICE IT IS A PARTY BUT WE MUST REMEMBER THIS IS A CHURCH EVENT SO PLEASE IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS DO NOT HESITATE TO GIVE ME A HIT BACK OR CALL 520 495 8742 REMEMBER THIS GOES OUT TO ALL CLUBS/FAMILIES LETS MAKE THIS HOLIDAY ONE TO REMEMBER ,IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE A PART OF THIS GREAT AND WONDERFUL EVENT WE ASK FOR A 5 DOLLAR DONATION THAT WOULD NEED TO BE PAID AT LEAST THREE DAYS BEFORE THE DATE WE ARE TRING TO GET THE ROAD CLOSED OFF SO ALL CARS CAN PARK ON THE STREET BOTH SIDES OF 12TH AVE AND NOT IN THE DIRT, AGAIN IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL 520 495 8742 
THANKS IN ADVANCE 
RAY-RAY


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Dec 7 2009, 09:11 PM~15906568
> *the show at b.w .w dose not give the 15 % i did the shows 4 them and have not seen it
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you


Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of equal or greater value will be appreciated.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> Well that is your opinion and they way things were handle in the past may be proof why it happened that way. This is a benefit that is close to our hearts and no matter what, we are going to raise money and toys for the kids in the barrio.
> Also if you are not going to show that is fine, but to boycott a show that is helping out our community is a new one for me.
> Happy Holidays and Have a safe a Happy New Year.
> Peace


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

ROLLERZ ONLY TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA FAMILY *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 8 2009, 08:10 AM~15910733
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TTT
> *


:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

At the Uce Car show!!! 
Rollerz Phx and Glendale


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Rollerz Only Bikes Pic's from Automotive sin magazine!
















































Azwarchief's trike 09 Phx Lrm








Azwarchief's trike repainted for 09 Lrm Vegas
:thumbsup:

Link to mag website! http://www.sin-magazine.com/index.html


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 14 2009, 01:18 PM~15978144
> *Rollerz Only Bikes Pic's from Automotive sin magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azwarchief's trike 09 Phx Lrm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azwarchief's trike repainted for 09 Lrm Vegas
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Link to mag website! http://www.sin-magazine.com/index.html
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*how can i get a copy ?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP ROLLERZ ONLY


GOODTIMES PASSING BY! :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 14 2009, 05:00 PM~15980177
> *WUZ UP ROLLERZ ONLY
> GOODTIMES PASSING BY! :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you
Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 

Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!
[/quote]


WEATHER SHOULD BE NICE IN THE 70's
There will be awards and best of show trophies!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
> Thank you
> Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa)
> They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated.
> 
> Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!


WEATHER SHOULD BE NICE IN THE 70's
There will be awards and best of show trophies!!!
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

*calling all my Rollerz Only Family * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*I spoke to Lowrider Magazine today ,and i was told that these are the Official 2010 Tour dates ................ so lets STOP** are the rumors and lets get ready for 2010*    

*Phoenix - March 7th
San Bernardino - June 6th
Denver - July 11th
Super Show Vegas - October 10th*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 17 2009, 04:29 PM~16012441
> *calling all my Rollerz Only Family   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I spoke to Lowrider Magazine today ,and i was told that these are the Official 2010 Tour dates ................ so lets Phoenix - March 17th
> San Bernardino - June 6th
> Denver - July 11th
> Super Show Vegas - October 10th
> *


Mandatory!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 17 2009, 04:44 PM~16012592
> *Mandatory!!! :biggrin:
> *


its March 7th for Phx


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

ROLLERZ.....THank you for Your Support this weekend!!!!


R.O. TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 17 2009, 11:12 PM~16016780
> *ROLLERZ.....THank you for Your Support this weekend!!!!
> R.O.  TTT
> *


Man you trying to guilt trip us into going? :biggrin: 

ROLLERZ will be there!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Had a good time at the Nemesis Show


----------



## 68 CHEVY

[/quote]

is that tonyo's brother next to him and congrats on the new show stopper tony


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

>


is that tonyo's brother next to him and congrats on the new show stopper tony
[/quote]
:roflmao: What u talking about Willis?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

the guy right next to him bro


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

The guy in the middle ? Thats Me :roflmao: its funny cause Azwarchief was saying the same thing at the show!! And no im not his brother . :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

o ok ma bad bro just to much of a rezemblience  thats funny


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 20 2009, 05:55 PM~16039644
> *The guy in the middle ? Thats Me  :roflmao: its funny cause Azwarchief was saying the same thing at the show!! And no im not his brother .  :biggrin:
> *


looks like brothers.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2009, 06:00 PM~16040102
> *looks like brothers.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Sneek peek of a new semi custom busting out next year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NICE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Thank you guys for coming by this Saturday!
Rollerz Only was reppin in the 520!

Thanks again.....the bikes looked good and I received a lot of comments on those bad bikes!

Peace!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 19 2009, 09:58 PM~16034336
> *Had a good time at the Nemesis Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jay with the stanley cup of lowridering!!!
And Jay you dont look like tony o's brother.....your his daddy! LOL
Just kidding!

Tony O thanks for the TNT shirts! My brother wore his and peeps was asking him where he got it. So you should be getting calls in for some orders!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Dec 21 2009, 08:46 AM~16045548-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for coming by this Saturday!
> Rollerz Only was reppin in the 520!
> 
> Thanks again.....the bikes looked good and I received a lot of comments on those bad bikes!
> 
> Peace!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem !! Glad to help support !!Thank you for throwing it!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 21 2009, 08:48 AM~16045559
> *Jay with the stanley cup of lowridering!!!
> And Jay you dont look like tony o's brother.....your his daddy! LOL
> Just kidding!
> 
> Tony O thanks for the TNT shirts! My brother wore his and peeps was asking him where he got it. So you should be getting calls in for some orders!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 20 2009, 05:55 PM~16039644
> *The guy in the middle ? Thats Me  :roflmao: its funny cause Azwarchief was saying the same thing at the show!! And no im not his brother .  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

[/quote]


Ha You guys do look like bros.. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice pics


----------



## LocoSoCal

*wen we say ,"World Wide" , we mean world wide * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## TonyO

>


is that tonyo's brother next to him and congrats on the new show stopper tony
[/quote]

They're both my bROthers :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Merry Christmas To all my ROLLERZ out there World wide!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LocoSoCal

*From The Rodriguez Family To All The Rollerz Only Family , We Wish You All A Merry Christmas*


----------



## TonyO

Merry Christmas everyone :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Merry Christmas Rollerz!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Any Shows going on before March?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 2 2010, 08:40 PM~16160830
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## Gran Patron

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 7 2010, 09:16 PM~16219863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does any one have more pics of the bike on the flier?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 09:35 PM~16220826
> *does any one have more pics of the bike on the flier?
> *


Yea :biggrin:


----------



## lilwill1999

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## Gran Patron




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 8 2010, 06:16 AM~16219863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I wish I could go but RO PHX chapter's first meeting of the year is this Saturday


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2010, 07:19 PM~16259560
> *Damn I wish I could go but RO PHX chapter's first meeting of the year is this Saturday
> *


Man you weren't going to go. Stop blaming me for the meeting because i still have your text about having the meeting on the 16th! :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 12 2010, 05:34 AM~16259751
> *Man you weren't going to go. Stop blaming me for the meeting because i still have your text about having the meeting on the 16th!  :0
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2010, 07:39 PM~16259818
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 12 2010, 05:51 AM~16259930
> *:buttkick:
> *


This was a good weekend for the meeting. :dunno:


----------



## lilwill1999

need more info hit will up [email protected] 520-971-0432 pre=reg


----------



## sanjocars

WHATS UP FAMILY !!!!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

BIG PANDULCE !!!! HAVE A GOOD DAY BROTHERS


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 18 2010, 07:49 AM~16324750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG PANDULCE !!!! HAVE A GOOD DAY BROTHERS
> *


I will take one of the pink ones!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 18 2010, 05:49 PM~16324750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG PANDULCE !!!! HAVE A GOOD DAY BROTHERS
> *


I'll take a white one :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sanjocars_@Jan 15 2010, 10:53 AM~16298076
> * WHATS UP FAMILY !!!!
> *


whatup :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 14 2009, 03:18 PM~15978144
> *Rollerz Only Bikes Pic's from Automotive sin magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azwarchief's trike repainted for 09 Lrm Vegas
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Link to mag website! http://www.sin-magazine.com/index.html
> *




I reconize some parts on this bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 19 2010, 05:56 AM~16331983
> *I reconize some parts on this bike
> *


I bought all the major parts from Mike Lopez back in late 2000 and have been showing them ever since. I picked up the wheels from the Morenos a couple years later.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3iXhvyz0Ro
lil phx trike.......wow


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 20 2010, 11:16 PM~16352282
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up brother :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 21 2010, 06:55 PM~16368501
> *TTT
> *


what up balla?


----------



## TonyO

Where my Rollerz at?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 25 2010, 08:23 PM~16410270
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Jay. How is everything going?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 26 2010, 06:23 AM~16410270
> *:wave:
> *


How's the work going on the Lex?  Post up some pics when you get a chance do some before and after shots :biggrin:


----------



## 916_king

how do i join rollerz only with a bicycle?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2010, 10:25 PM~16412344
> *How's the work going on the Lex?    Post up some pics when you get a chance do some before and after shots  :biggrin:
> *


ok i will ! havent really done much not with that storm that rolled through! :run: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 25 2010, 08:48 PM~16410598
> *What's up Jay. How is everything going?
> *


There going.Just packing up stuff around the house that we dont use so when its time to move we just go a few things to pack up!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*WHAT UP FAMILY !*


----------



## Indio123

What's up every body :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 26 2010, 09:33 PM~16416278
> *ok i will ! havent really done much not with that storm that rolled through! :run:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it was nasty last week. But its nice this week, nice weather to paint :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2010, 04:25 PM~16419310
> *Yeah it was nasty last week.  But its nice this week, nice weather to paint  :biggrin:
> *


I hope so!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## TonyO




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2010, 12:58 AM~16529463
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sanjocars




----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave: What's up Rollerz!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 9 2010, 08:42 PM~16566394
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: What's up Rollerz!
> *


Sup Nate :h5:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 02:44 PM~16584667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 03:44 PM~16584667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wasnt this that show when that girl fell down checking out that bike and couldnt get back up. They called the paramedics.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 12 2010, 02:32 AM~16585700
> *Wasnt this that show when that girl fell down checking out that bike and couldnt get back up. They called the paramedics.
> *


Yep Tucson April 2008 she fell right in front of my bike.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 02:44 PM~16584667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




So which one left w you that day Tony?? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 12 2010, 03:20 AM~16586195
> *So which one left w you that day Tony?? :biggrin:
> *


Both of them


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 05:23 PM~16586225
> *Both of them
> *



Aite next time we show imma hang out w you player since you got game like that


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 04:36 PM~16585749
> *Yep Tucson April 2008 she fell right in front of my bike.
> *



i remember that I called that bike the ankle breaker.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 12 2010, 03:29 AM~16586298
> *i remember that I called that bike the ankle breaker.
> *


big woman, high heels, tiny ankles = not good for the ankle, something's gotta give :burn:

:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 05:30 PM~16586312
> *big woman, high heels, tiny ankles = not good for the ankle, something's gotta give :burn:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

Man I wish one of us had taken a picture of it she was all laid out too. LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 12 2010, 03:35 AM~16586373
> *Man I wish one of us had taken a picture of it she was all laid out too. LOL
> *


yeah I didnt see what happened all of a sudden I was walking by and see this huge crowd of people around my bike


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 05:45 PM~16586476
> *yeah I didnt see what happened all of a sudden I was walking by and see this huge crowd of people around my bike
> *



You were thinking "Yes everybody thinks my bike ROCKS!!! Oh, wait what the ???"


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 12 2010, 03:48 AM~16586519
> *You were thinking "Yes everybody thinks my bike ROCKS!!!  Oh, wait what the ???"
> *


I was thinkin "damn she better not have kicked my display"


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2010, 05:50 PM~16586537
> *I was thinkin "damn she better not have kicked my display"
> *


Kicked it don't you mean fuck hope it didn't stuck between her rolls?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 12 2010, 03:50 AM~16586543
> *Kicked it don't you mean fuck hope it didn't stuck between her rolls?
> *


oh snap :burn:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

I got a pic of the medics helping her! :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I missed it too I went to the store and came back and the whole thing was over.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 12 2010, 09:06 PM~16598148
> *I got a pic of the medics helping her! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can't see shit the stupid bike is in the way. :biggrin: 

JP


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 13 2010, 10:11 AM~16599652
> *I missed it too I went to the store and came back and the whole thing was over.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Rollerz Only Pre-Car Show Party!

Saturday March 6th 2010 @ The Matador 

car clubs and public welcome!!

presented by Rollerz Only "Phoenix Chapter" & DTG Entertainment



$2 coronas



Dress code strictly enforced: no hats, white tees, jerseys

125 East Adams Street

Phoenix, AZ 85004 (1st St and Adams) 

Parking garage is on 2nd st and Adams

9pm-2am

$5 at the door

females free til 11pm 

Opening set by DJ Darkk Nite, closing set by DJ Los “the illegal amigo”


----------



## sanjocars




----------



## sanjocars




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONYO


----------



## Raguness

I thought his birthday was on the 4th?


----------



## Raguness

Well Happy birthday Tony. Have a good way seeya Saturday.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 3 2010, 06:07 PM~16787650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONYO
> *


x76


----------



## 67 hollywood

whos bike and wheres it from


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Rollerz Only Most Members Bikes Phoneix Lowrider Magazine Car Show 2010* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## LocoSoCal

*im counting 14 Rollerz Only bikes ,and i think we had 1 or 2 outside* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Raguness

Well there's the front end of my bike(in the background). :banghead: Did anybody take a picture of my bike mine came out blurry.  :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 9 2010, 05:09 PM~16842054
> *Well there's the front end of my bike(in the background).  :banghead:  Did anybody take a picture of  my bike mine came out blurry.   :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup , itwas cool meeting you in person and talking to you  and ................ why you DONT have RO shirt :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 10 2010, 07:09 PM~16854120
> *Sup , itwas cool meeting you in person and talking to you    and ................  why you DONT have RO shirt  :biggrin:
> *


 It was cool to talk to you to. :sprint:


----------



## chewie




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 11 2010, 04:41 AM~16858172
> *It was cool to talk to you to. :sprint:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 9 2010, 02:44 PM~16840693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice pic


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## 67 hollywood

hahaha man i saw rollerz only on operation repo looks like some body builds the hottest shit and forgets to pay there loans naw just bull shittin but it was a hott ass fleetwood gettin repode better check ur shit


----------



## 67 hollywood

troy was there too! laughin his ass off


----------



## sanjocars




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 16 2010, 07:58 AM~16904934
> *hahaha man i saw rollerz only on operation repo looks like some body builds the hottest shit and forgets to pay there loans naw just bull shittin but it was a hott ass fleetwood gettin repode better check ur shit
> *


it is all set up :biggrin:


----------



## 67 hollywood

i know bro i was just giving you all some shit cause u guys build the hottest shit around bro keep up the good work rollerz


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Its offical Lowrider Style, Intruders And Dukes are teaming up to help a lil homie get a wheel chair lift for their van!!!!!!
Show date: Sunday April 25th 2010!!!!!
Location coming soon!!!!!!
Flyer coming soon!!!!!!</span>


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 19 2010, 09:40 AM~16936683
> *Its offical Lowrider Style, Intruders And Dukes are teaming up to help a lil homie get a wheel chair lift for their van!!!!!!
> Show date: Sunday April 25th 2010!!!!!
> Location coming soon!!!!!!
> Flyer coming soon!!!!!!</span>
> *


anybody looking to get any printingd one on flyers , hit me up , ill give "the Rollerz hook up"


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

WHAT UP ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZ
:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

For Sale


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BIG PANDULCE

ANOTHER SWEEPSTAKES TO START THE 2010 SEASON AT STREETLOW IN SALINAS. NOT BAD FOR THE DRAGON BIKE


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 15 2010, 09:34 PM~17208118
> *For Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 16 2010, 12:28 PM~17212822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER SWEEPSTAKES TO START THE 2010 SEASON AT STREETLOW IN SALINAS. NOT BAD FOR THE DRAGON BIKE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimenez bikes

WHATS UP ROLLERZ :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 16 2010, 07:34 AM~17208118
> *For Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 15 2010, 09:34 PM~17208118
> *For Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that hydrolic kit looks kleen how much for it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2010, 08:50 PM~17242701
> *PM SENT  :biggrin:
> *


damn tony another one? :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2010, 03:10 AM~17262545
> *damn tony another one? :0
> *


can never have too many :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2010, 07:49 PM~17264371
> *can never have too many  :cheesy:
> *


yes you can. lm might just be toooooo much for you.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2010, 05:57 AM~17264491
> *yes you can. lm might just be toooooo much for you.
> *


Nope not at all


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Congrats to Tony-O for his Feature in StreetLow Magazine !!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17312110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Tony-O for his Feature in StreetLow Magazine !!  :thumbsup:
> *


thats a nice paint job tony :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Apr 27 2010, 06:32 AM~17312110-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Tony-O for his Feature in StreetLow Magazine !!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2010, 06:45 AM~17312352
> *thats a nice paint job tony :biggrin:
> *


Eh its ok DuezPaid said he could have done better :dunno:


J/K Thanks it did win a Best Graphics at its first show in Fresno when Taco took it out for me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHAT UP TONY, NICE CHOPPING IT UP WITH YA THE OTHER DAY


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 15 2010, 09:34 PM~17208118
> *For Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 12 2010, 12:00 PM~17466361
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


like the wheels how much


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2010, 08:45 PM~17312352
> *thats a nice paint job tony :biggrin:
> *


Seen in it person its alright. 






Just playing shit looked sick loved the color combo.!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 27 2010, 07:37 PM~17322713
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Eh its ok DuezPaid said he could have done better :dunno:
> J/K  Thanks it did win a Best Graphics at its first show in Fresno when Taco took it out for me  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha Tony gonna get me beat up. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## LocoSoCal

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Rollerz Only Most Members Cars and Bikes - 2010 San Bernardino Lowrider Magazine Car Show*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2010, 04:21 PM~17719796
> *Rollerz Only Most Members Cars and Bikes - 2010 San Bernardino Lowrider Magazine Car Show
> *


 :h5:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 8 2010, 02:21 AM~17719796
> *Rollerz Only Most Members Cars and Bikes - 2010 San Bernardino Lowrider Magazine Car Show
> *


28 bikes :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2010, 12:36 AM~17836656
> *28 bikes :biggrin:
> *


Didn't you bring 14 urself??? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 20 2010, 10:53 AM~17836727
> *Didn't you bring 14 urself???  :biggrin:
> *


only 9 this time


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2010, 01:11 AM~17836774
> *only 9 this time
> *


 :twak:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 20 2010, 11:17 AM~17836790
> *:twak:
> *


yeah and you werent even there to help tear down :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2010, 01:18 AM~17836794
> *yeah and you werent even there to help tear down  :angry:
> *


I was there to setup!.. In the Heat! I had to tear down the booth, after that I was tired!!!! :angry:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

REPRESENTIN R.O








.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## mike661




----------



## kustombuilder

:wave: R :wave: O :wave: L :wave: L :wave: E :wave: R :wave: Z :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

My Sister's mild schwinn...Rollerz Only Family L.A. Chapter

Clown *N* Around


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

WHAT UP ROLLERZ!!!!
TTMFT


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

Royal Fantasies Car/ Bike Show


----------



## juangotti

RO</span></span>therz[/b]


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2010, 03:09 PM~18144645
> *RO</span></span>therz*
> [/b]


  :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS R.O. FAMILY !*


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2010, 04:09 PM~18144645
> *RO</span></span>therz*
> [/b]


 :scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 10 2010, 02:05 AM~18272035
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## hotstuff5964

lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2010, 12:09 AM~18144645
> *RO</span></span>therz*
> [/b]


You ain't no brother of mine


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 10 2010, 08:48 AM~18273958
> *You ain't no brother of mine
> *


*X2!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BigMandoAZ

We hope to see everyone there!!! Get there early for good spots!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 10 2010, 10:48 AM~18273958-->
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't no brother of mine
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Aug 10 2010, 11:56 AM~18274462
> *X2!!!
> *


XMOTHERFUCKEN3


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 10 2010, 09:51 AM~18273564
> *lol
> *


Sup Margarito Ima try to make that SA show bRO


----------



## TonyO

PHX Chapter car show Sept 18th at Castles N Coasters Pre Reg deadline Sept 3rd


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## jimenez bikes

Sup familia


----------



## TonyO

Whatup family :wave:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wPzNxcIXaQ


----------



## TonyO

Colorado crew choppin it up in a video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2OQmXZWFko


----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## TonyO




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 26 2010, 11:12 AM~18412051
> *Sup familia
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Wicked Man




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Wicked Man_@Sep 21 2010, 06:19 PM~18620614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what its all about, the next generation of Rollerz :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## RO-BC

might see yall there this year


----------



## RO-BC

some pics from bootcamp


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Whats up Rollerz


----------



## C-ROW

GANGSTER'S TRIKE REPPING THE BIG RO


----------



## C-ROW

GANGSTER'S TRIKE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Wicked Man_@Sep 21 2010, 09:19 AM~18620614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO-BC

READY FOR VEGAS SHOW


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 4 2010, 11:32 AM~18732379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR VEGAS SHOW
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 4 2010, 04:06 PM~18734068
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



si mon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 4 2010, 10:32 PM~18732379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR VEGAS SHOW
> *


Oh shit I didnt know you still had it :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 23 2010, 04:20 PM~18645293
> *some pics from bootcamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE'RE ALL PROUND OF YOU BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> GANGSTER'S TRIKE
> 
> 
> NICE !


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 4 2010, 05:43 PM~18735406
> *si mon
> *



I can't wait to see the car at the show..  Im going to have to take a pic with it for memory's :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> TELL THE BAR TENDER R.O. PAULEE MORE PATRON !


----------



## R0L0

> TELL THE BAR TENDER R.O. PAULEE MORE PATRON !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats good Paulee? See you in Vegas bro
Click to expand...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*ROLLERZ ONLY IN LAS VEGAS OCTOBER 10, 2010....ROLLERZZZZ!!!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 18 2010, 04:43 PM~18844194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY IN LAS VEGAS OCTOBER 10, 2010....ROLLERZZZZ!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

My lil girls , over the weekend show


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Oct 18 2010, 07:56 PM~18845627
> *My lil girls , over the weekend show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Oct 19 2010, 04:56 AM~18845627
> *My lil girls , over the weekend show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That trailer looks too empty bro :nosad: I like to put as many bikes and displays as I can fit in my 6 x 12 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 18 2010, 07:12 PM~18845139
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY+Oct 18 2010, 07:56 PM~18845627-->
> 
> 
> 
> My lil girls , over the weekend show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Oct 19 2010, 09:02 AM~18849865
> *That trailer looks too empty bro :nosad:  I like to put as many bikes and displays as I can fit in my 6 x 12  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*THAT WAS AT WOODLAND IN CALI !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 5 2010, 08:05 AM~18739877
> *Whats good Paulee? See you in Vegas bro
> *



WHAT GOOD HOMIE !

I COULDN'T GET OUT THERE !

MONEY PROBLEMS YOU KNOW !


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 19 2010, 08:55 AM~18850194
> *THAT WAS AT WOODLAND IN CALI !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 19 2010, 09:55 AM~18850194
> *THAT WAS AT WOODLAND IN CALI !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2010, 05:40 AM~18858877
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 21 2010, 07:53 AM~18869288
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS bROtherZ


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> *THAT WAS AT WOODLAND IN CALI !*


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Rollerz Only Riverside,CA would like to Welcome Danny and his Family To The Rollerz Only Family*


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2010, 07:59 AM~18939130
> *Rollerz Only Riverside,CA would like to Welcome Danny and his Family To The Rollerz Only Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Welcome to the Family :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2010, 08:59 AM~18939130
> *Rollerz Only Riverside,CA would like to Welcome Danny and his Family To The Rollerz Only Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 No frickin way! I always like this trike. It has beatin me at a show we had in mesa,AZ last year.  Welcome to the family


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 29 2010, 06:24 PM~18939279
> *:0  No frickin way! I always like this trike. It has beatin me at a show we had in mesa,AZ last year.    Welcome to the family
> *


Once was competition is now family :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2010, 09:26 AM~18939285
> *Once was competition is now family  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: If you cant beat them, join them! Thats why I joined ROLLERZ ONLY!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 29 2010, 06:29 PM~18939307
> *:thumbsup:  If you cant beat them, join them! Thats why I joined ROLLERZ ONLY!
> *


A lot of people look at us like "damn they got so many rules and regulations and its so expensive for stuff..." but you dont get to be the 7x champions without having all that. That's the difference between a world class club and everyone else.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2010, 09:42 AM~18939376
> *A lot of people look at us like "damn they got so many rules and regulations and its so expensive for stuff..."  but you dont get to be the 7x champions without having all that.  That's the difference between a world class club and everyone else.
> *



The only thing that gave me a second thought about joining is YOU. :0 I said oh great now I got to deal with Tony O's bullshit and SET UP HIS BIKES. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hahaha Im just playing. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 29 2010, 06:55 PM~18939473
> *The only thing that gave me a second thought about joining is YOU.  :0  I said oh great now I got to deal with Tony O's bullshit and SET UP HIS BIKES.  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:   hahaha Im just playing.   :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: I know bro I actually need help setting up my bike for a show tomorrow so.... you're going to get there early tomorrow right? :naughty:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2010, 09:56 AM~18939483
> *:roflmao:  I know bro I actually need help setting up my bike for a show tomorrow so.... you're going to get there early tomorrow right?  :naughty:
> *


----------



## Vm0m0

thank for the welcome homies see you at the next car show


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Oct 29 2010, 10:15 AM~18939630
> *thank for the welcome homies see you at the next car show
> *


Looking to meet you.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Oct 29 2010, 09:15 AM~18939630
> *thank for the welcome homies see you at the next car show
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2010, 08:56 AM~18939483
> *:roflmao:  I know bro I actually need help setting up my bike for a show tomorrow so.... you're going to get there early tomorrow right?  :naughty:
> *


He is buying breakfast... that's just what I've heard


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Oct 29 2010, 09:15 AM~18939630
> *thank for the welcome homies see you at the next car show
> *


Good luck Danny in your new club... Rollerz you guys got a great add on to your family. Me & Danny go back about 15 years showing bikes. You guys will find out that he has skills as a painter...See you next year..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 30 2010, 01:38 AM~18945665
> *He is buying breakfast... that's just what I've heard
> *


i didnt get any free food


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 30 2010, 12:38 PM~18947298
> *i didnt get any free food
> *



He still owes me a 12pack. Now his playing stupid acting like he dont know what Im talking about. :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 30 2010, 03:13 PM~18948334
> *He still owes me a 12pack. Now his playing stupid acting like he dont know what Im talking about.  :angry:
> *


He thought you were talking about diet Mt.Dew... :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 30 2010, 08:25 AM~18946463
> *Good luck Danny in your new  club... Rollerz you guys got a great add on to your family. Me & Danny go back about 15 years showing bikes. You guys will find out that he has skills as a painter...See you next year..
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Just wanted to let The Rollerz Only Family , that im now able to offer very very low prices on Rollerz Only business cards also on any type of printing , flyers or postcards ,if you would like some printed for you or your chapter PM me for prices , Thanx Sergio*


----------



## KABEL




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2010, 08:02 AM~18849865
> *That trailer looks too empty bro :nosad:  I like to put as many bikes and displays as I can fit in my 6 x 12  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It sounds like you have more money than I do!! Lol! My trailor is only 5x8, and it will be big enough after I get my trike ready. And about displays, I dont know just yet cause nobody around here can make bad ass displays like what you guys can get in the big cities. And i dont know where i can find the fabric to my own


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 18 2010, 07:29 PM~18846010
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Nov 3 2010, 03:55 AM~18970320
> *It sounds like you have more money than I do!!  Lol! My trailor is only 5x8, and it will be big enough after I get my trike ready. And about displays, I dont know just yet cause nobody around here can make bad ass displays like what you guys can get in the big cities. And i dont know where i can find the fabric to my own
> *


Hit up Hot$tuff on here he's in the San Antonio chapter


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Nov 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18970320
> *It sounds like you have more money than I do!!  Lol! My trailor is only 5x8, and it will be big enough after I get my trike ready. And about displays, I dont know just yet cause nobody around here can make bad ass displays like what you guys can get in the big cities. And i dont know where i can find the fabric to my own
> *


ask one of your bros. from Chicago his name is Victor. he works with BOB Hollywood, they have a guy that works at the shop that does upholstery good as prices too. real good work. i'm not 100% sure if he does displays but ay.. it doesn't hurt to ask right.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Nov 2 2010, 09:00 PM~18972144
> *ask one of your bros. from Chicago his name is Victor. he works with BOB Hollywood, they have a guy that works at the shop that does upholstery good as prices too. real good work. i'm not 100% sure if he does displays but ay.. it doesn't hurt to ask right..  :biggrin:
> *


I know Victor !!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## LocoSoCal

*Rollerz Only at TRAFFIC car show*


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 9 2010, 05:20 PM~19028025
> *Rollerz Only at TRAFFIC car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratz bRO


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Nov 9 2010, 05:45 PM~19028273
> *Congratz bRO
> *


Thanx


----------



## Vm0m0

Does anybody know where this tricycle is from?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2010, 07:59 AM~18939130
> *Rollerz Only Riverside,CA would like to Welcome Danny and his Family To The Rollerz Only Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WELCOME TO THE FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> *THAT WAS AT WOODLAND IN CALI !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S ALL GOOD !
Click to expand...


----------



## just4fun2011

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2010, 07:59 AM~18939130
> *Rollerz Only Riverside,CA would like to Welcome Danny and his Family To The Rollerz Only Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




good luck in that club ok danny.


----------



## just4fun2011

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 29 2010, 08:29 AM~18939307
> *:thumbsup:  If you cant beat them, join them! Thats why I joined ROLLERZ ONLY!
> *



i can beat them i do not need to join rollerz only ok.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Nov 16 2010, 11:53 PM~19083445
> *i can beat them i do not need to join rollerz only ok.
> *













:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Nov 16 2010, 01:53 PM~19083445
> *i can beat them i do not need to join rollerz only ok.
> *


have a super dupper day :biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 16 2010, 01:03 PM~19083036
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY !
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Congrats bRO :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Nov 18 2010, 01:04 AM~19093960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bRO :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Nov 17 2010, 03:04 PM~19093960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bRO :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Nov 17 2010, 03:04 PM~19093960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bRO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2010, 07:12 PM~19086361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiuK7KnogC0






Clean car....


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

TTT ROLLERZ


----------



## Vm0m0

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 23 2010, 10:16 AM~19142265
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Danny , check this out    
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkz0sQ2cuAE


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 23 2010, 08:43 PM~19147694
> *Sup Danny , check this out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkz0sQ2cuAE
> *


wussup sergio nice video


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !!!!!!!!! EVERYONE HAVE GOOD AND SAFE ONE!!!!!!!!! RO 4 LIFE *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 23 2010, 08:43 PM~19147694
> *Sup Danny , check this out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkz0sQ2cuAE
> *








NICE VIDEO..........


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 25 2010, 12:36 PM~19162590
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !!!!!!!!! EVERYONE HAVE GOOD AND SAFE ONE!!!!!!!!! RO 4 LIFE
> *


x2


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Happy Turkey Day RollerZ


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 23 2010, 08:43 PM~19147694
> *Sup Danny , check this out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkz0sQ2cuAE
> *


Nice video bRO :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:57 AM~19188149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick toty 2010


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:57 AM~19188149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 29 2010, 07:43 PM~19189305
> *sick toty 2010
> *


Yeah I hear the guy that painted it is a dick though :nosad: Then again I hear worse stuff about the owner so oh well :dunno:

:roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:57 AM~19188149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:57 AM~19188149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pic make a nice business card out of it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2010, 02:51 PM~19191051
> *Yeah I hear the guy that painted it is a dick though :nosad:  Then again I hear worse stuff about the owner so oh well :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 20 2010, 08:18 AM~19372118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 19 2010, 10:18 PM~19372118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 19 2010, 10:18 PM~19372118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 19 2010, 10:18 PM~19372118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Merry christmas


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

merry christmas to the one and only ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## dave_st214

Merry x-mas


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*
MERRY CHRISTMAS ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## cone_weezy

LUNCH MONEY TRIKE AT VEAS SUPERSHOW 2010 VIDEO CLIP


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 6 2011, 05:45 AM~19515164
> *
> LUNCH MONEY TRIKE AT VEAS SUPERSHOW 2010 VIDEO CLIP
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Vm0m0

wassup bro going to phx? this weekend is ther any car show. this weekend


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Jan 12 2011, 05:43 PM~19573573
> *wassup bro  going to phx? this weekend is ther any car show. this weekend
> *


Nothing that I know of going on this weekend in PHX as far as shows. RO PHX chap is holding our first meeting of the year if you wanna text Nate and see if you wanna come out to see how we hold our meetings and meet the PHX bROthers


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Jan 12 2011, 07:43 AM~19573573
> *wassup bro  going to phx? this weekend is ther any car show. this weekend
> *


 :wave: Sup Danny


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 12 2011, 08:53 AM~19573951
> *:wave: Sup Danny
> *


wassup sergio


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

T-T-T


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

The baby trike is ready for some new paint
























:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 17 2011, 01:14 PM~19893185
> *The baby trike is ready for some new paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


  Keep us updated


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 17 2011, 02:28 PM~19893974
> *  Keep us updated
> *


Sure will bRO :biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 17 2011, 12:14 PM~19893185
> *The baby trike is ready for some new paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 18 2011, 09:01 AM~19900896
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up bRO :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 18 2011, 07:08 PM~19904956
> *Whats up bRO :biggrin:
> *


not much and u bROther........hows it going in the KY........


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 17 2011, 12:14 PM~19893185
> *The baby trike is ready for some new paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Vm0m0

Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Danny... It looks pimp.. No one can touch this bike.... . If anyone says different?? They are haters!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats Bad ass Bro!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 02:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 Looks real good


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking goood :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking clean


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I got some new parts on my bike today..
Before 


















& this is now
























:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

:wow: lookin good!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 6 2011, 10:50 PM~20032289
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 7 2011, 06:31 PM~20033931
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup You'll get your brake arm in about a month or so I'm going to go ahead and get it chromed for you since you waited so long and since I want to send a test piece to a chromer to see how good he does. So if he f***s it up then eh oh well at least I tried :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2011, 08:37 AM~20033969
> *Whatup You'll get your brake arm in about a month or so I'm going to go ahead and get it chromed for you since you waited so long and since I want to send a test piece to a chromer to see how good he does.  So if he f***s it up then eh oh well at least I tried :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  :angry:  :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

i found TONYO new tattoo


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 11 2011, 08:33 AM~20064532
> *i found TONYO new tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:33 PM~20064532
> *i found TONYO new tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


makes me wanna get The Hulks pump engraved


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 11 2011, 06:26 PM~20066631
> *makes me wanna get The Hulks pump engraved
> *


Makes me want to build a skyking


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Not finished . going to be fully engraved!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## modelcarbuilder

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## TonyO




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:wave:


----------



## D-BOY R.O

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:23 PM~19966970
> *Wuss up brothers, let me know what you think, just added pumps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
looks really nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 28 2011, 10:38 PM~20201517
> *:wave:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 29 2011, 09:52 AM~20209335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: Dam i knew i should of went th that show!


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 29 2011, 09:52 AM~20209335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: anymore? :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

RollerZ at Fort Mcdowell Car Show in AZ...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2011, 07:26 PM~20357769
> *RollerZ at Fort Mcdowell Car Show in AZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Harley-Rider

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:57 AM~19188149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

HOTEL INFO FOR THE PHOENIX CAR SHOW

Ramada Phoenix Arizona - Hotels & Conference Center in Phoenix AZ ... Ramada Plaza Metrocenter
www.ramadaplazaphx.com
Free wireless Internet, complimentary breakfast, fitness center. 170 rooms and 8 suites & 4 conference rooms totaling 2,800 square feet of space. Enjoy golf, spa and vacation in Phoenix. Hotel is a pefect site to host business meetings and wedding receptions

Address-12027 N 28th Dr, Phoenix, AZ 85029
Phone#- 602-548-6008

$59.99 per night

code- Rollerz Only

Cut off date is April 29th!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RO-BC

see u fowkers there ese


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:inout:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CADILLAC JAY said:


> :inout:


 :squint:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassssup Family....


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

Whats good Fam?!?! I just started building a bike for my 5yr old son a couple months ago. Just wanted to stop in show ya'll what we have done so far.. Still a ways from being done but we got it started so far..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Sup RollerZ!


----------



## TonyO

Whats up bROthers. Just got 6 state patches sewn on some of my shirts


----------



## WICKED74

i saw on the internet sumone in rollerz only was selling 20in 2 tone crome with gold lowrider bike rimes do u still got them


----------



## Dannyg124

Big fan of the ROLLERZ ONLY you guys build some sick ass trikes 
post some on FACEBOOK.COM/LOWRIDERTRIKES


----------



## slabrider93

Attn. ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY 
We have the hotel set up for the Rollerz Only members who will be staying for the Magnificos Show in Houston Nov 17, 2012.
Holiday Inn Houston Reliant Park Area
8111 Kirby Drive Houston TX, 77054 
1-877-786-9480...
Available dates Nov 16 thru 19
@$82 dollars a night. Free Draft beer on group arrival date for each room booked.
DEADLINE TO BOOK NOV 2, 2012. 
Password for RSVP : ROLLERZ ONLY
After party to be announce soon for Sat Nov 17, 2012. 

Any questions or inquiries please contact Chilli Houston Chapter Prez. 832-876-9026

Plz tag other members n pass the info out. Thanks


----------



## MR.SKAMS

TTMFT


----------

